# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Izraeli

## ORIONI

*Roger Garaudy*   
*RASTI IZRAEL *  

Studim i sionizmit politik 

Titulli origjinal: The case of Israel 
(a study of political - zionism) 




Ka shumë tema të cilat merren me këtë çështje - nga pikëpamja pozitive dhe negative, por kurrë nga ajo neutrale, bile edhe kur kanë pretendime të tilla - dhe padyshim do të ketë edhe të tjera. Mirëpo tash, kur njëri prej intelektualëve prijëtarë të Francës i jep kontribut të vlefshëm ndriçimit të kësaj çështjeje, është e drejtë që libri i tij të bëhet i kuptueshëm në gjuhën angleze. 
Roger Garaudy nuk i mbështetet neutralitetit. Ai, në të vërtetë, beson se shtetësia e Izraelit - e drejta e tij e dëgjuar për të qenë, të cilën arabët palestinezë është dashur ta pranojnë - bazohet në mashtrimin famoz. Ai thotë: Izraeli nuk posedon legjitimitet - as historik, as biblik, as juridik - në pikëpamje të hapësirës ku është themeluar. Për të sionizmi politik, i cili ka lindur me mund të madh para një shekulli me paraqitjen e Theodor Herzlit dhe librit të tij Der Judenstaat (shteti hebraik), nuk është vetëm shtrembërim i të vërtetës por edhe tradhëti e sionizmit fetar dhe profetësisë së vërtetë shpirtërore hebraike, të cilën Garaudy e çmon. Qoftë e turpshme ose e sinqertë, mirëpo përherë e pamëshirshme, ithtarët e Herzlit e kanë shfrytëzuar atë që Garaudy e quan mit historik dhe pretekst biblik për ta okupuar Palestinën dhe për ta dëbuar popullin e saj. 
Më kujtohet se një herë e kam pyetur një shkencëtar dhe diplomat të famshëm izraelit në çka, sipas mendimit të tij, bazohet diplomacia izraelite. Ai u përgjegj: Shumë thjesht. Në Dhjatën e Vjetër. Fakti se ai vetë, sikur Herzli, ka qenë ateist i bindur ose, të themi, të supozohet se diplomacia izraelite do të duhej të realizohet, për shembull, diku në mes hindusëve ose të pafeve, të cilët nuk kanë kurrfarë respekti të veçantë ndaj Dhjatës së Vjetër, nuk i ka lënë mbresë si vështirësi. Golda Meiri e ka zgjidhur tërë problemin kur, me shkathtësinë e saj të zakonshme, tha: Kjo tokë ekziston si rezultat i premtimit të cilin na e ka dhënë vetë Zoti. Do të ishte qesharake të kërkohet pranim i legjitimitetit të saj. Roger Garaudy nuk i pranon pohimet e këtilla. Ai argumenton se kemi të drejtë ti shtrojmë vetes pyetje se a thua, vallë, vërtet kjo ka qenë dëshira e Zotit, pasi që urdhërat e tij na i ka përcjellë, shpesh herë në mënyrë jobindëse dhe kontradiktore, pikërisht populli i cili i jep të drejtë vetes të bëhet trashëgimtar i porosisë së Tij. Përveç kësaj, edhe krahas supozimit se Zoti me të vërtetë ka dhënë një premtim të tillë, Garaudy dyshon se ata të cilët e sundojnë sot Palestinën janë trashëgimtarët e vërtetë. Andaj i është kushtuar analizës, jo vetëm të mitologjisë biblike, por edhe të asaj që ai e quan mitologji e të drejtave historike. 
Në këtë kuptim argumentet janë prezentuar edhe më parë, por, sipas mendimit tim, asnjëherë kaq bindshëm. Stili i shqyrtimit është polemizues dhe ndonjëherë i ashpër, por gjithmonë racional. Shqyrtimi te disa, me siguri, do të nxitë hidhërimin, por meriton përgjigje të urtë. Hiç hidhërim më të vogël nuk do të nxjerrë as pohimi se sionizmi dhe antisemitizmi në njëfarë dore janë vëllezër bineq. Do të ishte vështirë të mohohet ekzistimi i lidhjeve objektive midis tyre, sepse edhe sionizmi edhe antisemitizmi i kanë rrënjët në besimin se asimilimi i çifutëve në shoqëri joçifute është i padëshirueshëm dhe në fund të fundit i pamundshëm. Dyshimin në këtë lidhje lehtë do ta demantojë hyrja në ligjet naciste të Nirnbergut për racat prej 1935: Sikur çifutët të kenë shtetin e vet i cili për pjesën dërmuese të popullit do të ishte atdheu i tyre, çështja hebraike qysh sot do të ishte zgjidhur, bile edhe për to vetë. Sionistët e flaktë aspak nuk i kundërshtojnë premisat themelore të ligjeve nirnbergiane, sepse e dinë se këta ligje janë zgjidhje e drejtë për popullin hebraik. 
Do të ishte absurd të mohohet se disa prej antisemitistëve të sotshëm e marrin Izraelin për shënjestër nga hidhërimi. Megjithatë, shumë prej nesh përherë kanë qenë të bindur se, në fund të fundit, shteti Izrael më parë e ka shtuar antisemitizmin në botë  

se sa e ka zvogëluar. Pas invazionit në Liban, a mund të thuhet, vallë, se nuk jemi në të drejtë? 
Krahas argumenteve të qarta dhe logjike të Garaudyt ekziston edhe një arsye për shkak të të cilit ky libër do të ketë tërheqshmëri freskuese për lexuesit e regjionit që flasin anglisht. Sado moti që të kishin mësuar mbi Shkrimet e shenjta dhe cilësdo fe ti takonin, në to ka lënë përshtypje besnikëria protestante Dhjatës së Vjetër, kështu që lehtë mund të bëhen të gatshëm ta nxisin lëvizjen moderne sioniste në përmbushjen e profecisë. Kjo është manifestuar edhe në thënien e jozakonshme të Arthur Balfourit më 1919, se sionizmi, qoftë i mirë apo i keq, i vërtetë apo i gabuar, rrënjët i ka në traditën e lashtë, në nevojat e së tashmes dhe në shpresat e së ardhshmes, gjë që është me rëndësi shumë më të madhe se dëshirat dhe paragjykimet e 700 mijë arabëve të cilët tash banojnë në këtë vend të lashtë (Palestinë). Edhe Jimmy Carter ka thënë diç mjaft të ngjashme kur, 60 vjet më vonë, në Knesetin izraelit ka deklaruar se raporti midis SHBA-ve dhe Izraelit është i pazhdukshëm, sepse themelohet në vetëdijen, moralin, religjionin dhe besimin e vetë popullit amerikan.... 
Roger Garaudy është trashëgimtar i traditave të ndryshme. Për të çështjet të cilat i ka ngritur afera Dreyfus ende janë realitet i gjallë. Ai e pranon ashtu të gatshme se të jesh kundërshtar i Dreyfusit - do të thotë të jesh racist dhe fetarisht njeri fanatik i cili e gjykon ndikimin hebraik në shoqërinë franceze - domethënë të jesh mbrojtës i sionizmit politik. Sipas dëshmisë personale (Le Monde, 30 korrik 1983) e pranoi krishtërizmin dhe u bë anëtar i Partisë Komuniste të Francës në vitin 1933, në kohën kur Hitleri erdhi në pushtet. Përkrahja e fesë dhe hyrja në Partinë Komuniste të vendit të vet për të aspak nuk ka qenë kontradiktore. Në botën e absurditetit dhe tmerrit me ndërmjetësimin e besnikërisë ndaj fesë ka qenë në gjendje sërish të gjejë kuptim në jetën dhe historinë e vet, por ndjente mangësi të doktrinës shoqërore kishtare e cila nuk ka dhënë mundësi për tejkalimin e kundërshtive të kësaj bote në rendin ekzistues. Në atë kohë u duk se partia komuniste është kundërshtari më i vendosur i kapitalizmit dhe nacizmit. Sot e konsideron njësoj të natyrshme se ka qenë normale që, krahas interesimit të gjatë të tij për qytetërimin arabo-islam të gjejë qetësi dhe kompletim në Islam, fe universale e cila Moisiun dhe Jezuin i numëron të dërguar të vet dhe në të cilën, sipas fjalëve të Garaudyt, nuk ka ndarje në mes shkencës, arsyes dhe shpalljes. Përveç kësaj, Islami jep mundësi që të mbizotërohet problemi i raportit të besimit dhe veprimit politik - gjë që është me vlerë të madhe për njeriun sikur Garaudy. 
Jeta e Garaudyt, e përmbushur me luftë kundër ekstremizmit nacionalist, racizmit dhe imperializmit politik perëndimor, e ka sjellur atë deri te kjo padi publike e sionizmit politik në të gjitha manifestimet e tij të kaluara dhe të tashme. Ky shqyrtim vërtet meriton ti kushtohet vëmendje. 
*Petër Mansfieldi *

----------


## ORIONI

Hyrje 

Ky shqyrtim ka të bëjë me një temë të ndaluar: sionizmin dhe shtetin Izrael. Në Francë mund të kritikohet dogma katolike ose marksizmi, të sulmohet ateizmi ose nacionalizmi, të gjykohet regjimi i Bashkimit Sovjetik, SHBA-ve ose Afrikës Jugore, të predikohet anarkia ose monarkizmi pa ndonjë rrezik të veçantë, përpos polemizimit të zakonshëm që mund të mbarojë edhe me përmbysjen e premisave të autorit. Po qe se, megjithatë, i hyhet analizimit të sionizmit kalohet në një botë krejtësisht ndryshe. Nga fusha e literaturës kalohet në fushën e organeve të drejtësisë. Në bazë të një ligjit prej 29 korrik të vitit 1981, i cili, në mënyrë mjaft të drejtë, ndalon shpifjen e cilitdo person sipas përkatësisë së tij kombit, racës, religjionit ose grupit të caktuar etnik, çdo kritikë drejtuar shtetit Izrael dhe sionizmit politik në të cilin e ka nismën ju ekspozohet persekutimeve. 
Për shkak të kritikës rrënjësore të shtetit Izrael - kurse me termin rrënjësor nuk kam për qëllim kritikën e veprimeve një nga një, bile as ato kriminale, por logjikën e brendshme të një shteti i cili themelohet në parimet e sionizmit politik - menjëherë do të trajtoheni si nacist, gjë e cila jetën do tua vë në rrezik. Autori i këtij shqyrtimi mund ta dëshmojë këtë fakt, pasi që për të njëjtën arsye ai vetë ka përjetuar përsekutime, është akuzuar për nacizëm dhe është kërcënuar me vdekje.1
Me çfarë mekanizmi ka qenë e mundshme që tendencat e sionizmit politik të vehen në fushën e luftërave fetare? Me ndihmën e amalgamëve, lëvizjen e kuptimeve dhe supstitucioneve me të cilat Begini ka dhënë dritë të gjelbërt kur ka shqiptuar togëfjalëshin: Nuk ekziston kurrfarë dallimi midis antiizraelizmit, antisionizmit dhe antisemitizmit. Këtë togëfjalësh menjëherë e pranuan dhe e përhapën në mbarë botën prijësit e organizatës botërore sioniste.2
Para se të fillojmë hulumtimin e ideologjisë dhe praksës së sionizmit politik, duhet që, për arsye të forta që i përmendëm, të vërtetojmë lëndën e kritikës sonë duke përcaktuar dhe duke theksuar dallimet midis sionizmit fetar dhe atij politik, midis sionizmit dhe hebraizmit dhe pastaj midis Izraelit biblik dhe shtetit sionist Izrael. 

*A. Sionizmi fetar dhe politik*  

Është e pamundshme të mos dallohen dy karaktere plotësisht të ndryshëm: karakteri i sionizmit fetar dhe karakteri i sionizmit politik. 
Sionizmin fetar shpesh herë e kanë predikuar mistikët. Ai futet në lidhje me shpresën e madhe mesiane të hebraizmit, sipas së cilës me ardhjen e Mesiut pas kalimit të kohës do të realizohet Mbretëria e Zotit në tërë njerëzinë në të gjitha bashkësitë njerëzore në tokë (Zënafilla, XII, 3), në qendër të së cilës do të jenë ato vende në të cilat Bibla i vendos rrëfimet për Abrahamin dhe Moisiun. 
1 Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë për asgjë të re. I nderuari A. C. Forrest në librin The Unholy Land (Toronto dhe Montreal, MacLelland Stewart, 1971) rrëfen se si, pasi që kishat prezbiteriane ia kishin besuar të përgatitë raport për të ikurit palestinezë, duke u kthyer me argumente në formë të fotografive se izraelitët kanë shfrytëzuar bomba përcëlluese, pranoi vërejtjen shoqërore të prijësit hebraik antisionist, Bill Gottliebit, siç vijon: Po qe se supozimet e mia nuk janë të gabuara, do të vijë deri te thirrja e haptë e sionistëve dhe mund të bëheni gati në të gjitha llojet e padive shpifëse (f. 39). Prej rastit Forrest deri te proceset gjyqësore të ngritur kundër Georges Montaronit (Temoignage Cretien), Jacque Fauvetit prej Le Mondeit dhe kundër meje, metodat nuk janë ndryshuar. 
2 Në Komitetin Nacional të Ligës Ndërkombëtare kundër racizmit dhe antisemitizmit M. Andre Monteili deridiku e parafrazoi togëfjalëshin e Beginit: Antisionizmi, tha ai, është inkorporim i antisemitizmit. Antisemitizmi modern ka gjetur mënyrë më respektabile të të shprehurit: thjesht, nuk është e mundur të kihet disponim antisemit sepse fjala është për antisionizëm (Le Monde, 16 nëntor 1982). Pastaj do ta shqyrtojmë arsyen e kësaj mimeze.  

Ky sionizëm fetar ka sjellur deri te vizita tradicionale e hebrenjve tokën e shenjtë, bile edhe deri te konstatimi i bashkësive shpirtërore, posaçërisht në Safed, kur persekutimet nga ana e mbretërve më katolikë të Spanjës (pas një bashkëjetese të gjatë dhe të lumtur të muslimanëve dhe hebrenjve në atë vend) i kanë shtyrë disa njerëz të devotshëm të shkojnë në Palestinë që të mund të jetojnë në harmoni me fenë e tyre. 
Në një kohë më të afërt për ne, në shekullin 19, adhuruesit e Sionit (Choveve Zion) kanë tentuar që në tokën e Sionit të krijojnë qendër shpirtërore prej nga do të përhapeshin besimi dhe kultura hebraike. 
Duhet vënë në pah se këtij sionizmi fetar (i cili ka tubuar relativisht grupe të vogla besimtarësh) muslimanët kurrë nuk i janë kundërvënë, sepse edhe ata veten e konsiderojnë pasardhës të Abrahamit dhe besimit të tij. Sionizmi shpirtëror, i cili çdo program politik për krijimin e shtetit dhe çfarëdo sundimi të Palestinës e ka konsideruar të huaj, asnjëherë nuk iu ka prijë konflikteve midis bashkësive hebraike dhe banorëve arabë, qofshin muslimanë apo të krishterë. 
Sionizmi politik është fëmijë i Theodor Herzlit, i cili në Vjenë duke filluar prej vitit 1882 ka themeluar doktrinën e kësaj lëvizjeje, kështu që në vitin 1896 ia ka dhënë formën përfundimtare në librn Der Judenstaat (shteti hebraik). Kongresi botëror sionist i mbajtur në Bazel në vitin 1897 shënoi fillimin e zbatimit konkret të doktrinës herzliane. Që në fillim është e domosdoshme të përcaktohet se vetëm ky sionizëm politik, me parimet dhe pasojat e tij, paraqet temën e shqyrtimit e cila ndodhet para jush. 
Para së gjithash, përkundër sionizmit fetar, Herzli në konceptimet e tij ka qenë agnostik më radikal dhe bile ashpër u është kundërvënë atyre të cilët hebreizmin e kanë definuar si religjion. Nga pikëpamja e sionizmit politik, hebrenjtë, para së gjithash, janë popull. (Kur do të merremi me ligjet themelore të shtetit Izrael do të shqyrtojmë dykuptimshmërinë themelore të definicionit hebraik dhe konstantën e cila luhatet në mes definicionit sipas prejardhjes etnike dhe definicionit sipas religjionit.3
Herzli, profesioni thelbësor i të cilit nuk ka qenë i natyrës fetare, por i natyrës politike, e ka prezentuar çështjen e sionizmit në një mënyrë të re radikale. Në bazë të përshtypjes e cila, sipas fjalëve të tij, tek ai ka lënë afera Dreyfus, ka ardhur në përfundimet vijuese: 
	1. Hebrenjtë, kudo qofshin në botë dhe në cilindo shtet që jetojnë, përbëjnë një popull të vetëm. 
	2. Përherë dhe çdokund kanë qenë të ekspozuar persekutimeve. 
	3. Nuk mund ti asimilojnë popujt në mesin e të cilëve jetojnë (të njëjtin supozim e shprehin të gjithë antisemitët dhe racistët). 

Përfundimet praktike, të cilat Herzli i nxori prej këtyre koncepteve dhe zgjidhjeve dhe të cilat i ka mbrojtur në kuptim të përfundimit të antagonizmit ekzistues, mund shkurtimisht të reduktohen në pikat që vijojnë: 
	1) Refuzimi i asimilimit, të cilin, në të vërtetë, nuk e përkrahin vendet e Evropës Lindore, e sidomos Mbretëria Ruse, ndodh në përmasa gjithë e më të mëdha në Perëndim (posaçërisht në Francë, ku, pas aferës Dreyfus, antisemitizmi e ka zbuluar fytyrën e saj të turpshme). 

3 Veprën bazore në këtë temë, në të cilën shpesh do të kemi rast të thirremi, e ka shkruar juristi i flaktë sionist Prof. Claude Kleini, drejtor i institutit për të drejtën komparative në Universitetin Hebraik në Jerusalem. Vepra është titulluar: Le Carctere juif de lEtat dIzrael (Paris, botim i Cujasit, 1977). Ai nuk e fshehë se vjen deri te ngatërimi i vazhdueshëm i kriteriumit etnik dhe atij fetar duke u përgjigjur në pyetjet kush është çifut (Kreu 2, f. 47) dhe kush nuk është çifut (Kreu 3, f. 52).  

	2) Krijimi i jo vetëm vatrës shpirtërore, qendrës nga e cila do të shpërndahej besimi dhe kultura hebraike, por themelimi i shtetit hebraik, ku do të vendoseshin të gjithë hebrenjtë e botës. Këtu, gjatë këtyre viteve të fundit të shekullit 19 (i cili në Evropë është shekulli i nacionaliteteve), njihet njëra nga shprehjet e nacionalizmit tipikisht perëndimor. Ky nacionalizëm mjaft fuqishëm është manifestuar në Gjermani dhe dukshëm ka ndikuar në Herzlin, njeri me koncepte dhe arsimim gjerman. 
	3) Shteti duhet vendosur në hapësirën e zbrazët. Ideja e këtillë, karakteristikë e kolonializmit si paraqitje mbizotëruese e asaj kohe, ka nënkuptuar përjashtimin e çfarëdo kujdesi qoftë për popullatën autoktone. Supozimet i Herzlit dhe prijësve të mëvonshëm të sionizmit politik të cilët kanë qenë ithtarë të tij janë themeluar në qëndrimin e këtillë kolonialist, i cili do të jetë bazë e gjithë ndërmarrjes së ardhshme sioniste, kurse më vonë edhe i shtetit Izrael i cili është paraqitur nga ai. 

Çështja e zgjedhjes së regjionit nuk ka qenë me rëndësi për Herzlin, i cili, siç do të shohim, për vend veprimi të carter kompanisë së vet, embrionit të shtetit të ardhshëm, ka marrë në shqyrtim ose Argjentinën (sipas sugjerimit të baron Hirshit) ose Ugandën (të cilën e ka propozuar Britania). Është me rëndësi se Herzli ka kërkuar këshillë prej Cecil Rhodesit i cili në atë kohë ka qenë i angazhuar, në kolonizimin e Afrikës Jugore, sepse sipas fjalëve të Herzlit edhe ndërmarrja e tij personale ka qenë e llojit kolonizues. 
Herzli, megjithatë, nga të gjitha territoret në të cilat shteti hebraik ka mund të vendoset, i ka dhënë përparësi Palestinës, sepse ka dashur ti shfrytëzojë synimet e adhuruesve të Sionit dhe të përforcojë lëvizjen e vet duke e kanalizuar në dobi të traditës së vet fetare në të cilën vetë nuk ka besuar. 
Për implementimin e politikës së hartuar është dashur të shfrytëzohet çdo arsye e cila ka shkaktuar këtë dykuptimshmëri. Shembull më tipik i shfrytëzimit të urtë të përzierjes së këtyre dy llojeve të sionizmit, shumë vjet pas vdekjes së Herzlit, është deklarata e Belfourit nga viti 1917, me të cilën qeveria britanike ka përkrahur njëfarë atdheu nacional për hebrenjtë në Palestinë, por jo në dëm të interesave të popullatës vendëse. Megjithatë, prijësit e sionizmit politik e kanë shfrytëzuar Deklaratën në kuptim të paralajmërimit për krijimin e shtetit hebraik në vend të Palestinës, në të cilën popullata vendëse do të eliminohej në dobi të qeverisjes së shtetit sionist mbi tërë territorin. 
Pikërisht ky karakter kolonializues i sionizmit politik, me baza mitologjike dhe pasoja tmerruese edhe për popullin e nënshtruar kolonizimit edhe për paqen botërore, bën temën e vetme të analizës sonë kritike. 


*B. Sionizmi dhe Hebreizmi*  

Deri në kalimin nga lufta letrare në atë gjyqësore, e nga debata politike në ndeshje fetare ka ardhur me futjen e një hutie tjetër, e një amalgame tjetër. Loja me përzierjen e palejuar të sionizmit politik dhe fetar (gjë që mundëson, shfrytëzimin e religjionit në shërbim të politikës, arsyetimin e politikës së caktuar dhe shndërrimin e saj në njëfarë tabue që qëndron mbi çdo kritikë) nuk ka qenë e mjaftueshme, andaj është lozur edhe loja e identifikimit të sionizmit fetar me hebreizmin, që për antisemitizëm të mund ti akuzojnë të gjithë kritikët e prijësve izraelitë të politikës sioniste. Konceptim më i thellë për antisemitizëm mund të gjendet në librin e Bernard Lazareit, Antisemitism, its History and Causes (Antisemitizmi, historia dhe shkaqet e  

tij), e publikuar në vitin 1894,4 pikërisht në atmosferën e krijuar të aferës Dreyfus dhe paraqitjes së sionizmit politik herzlian. 
Nuk do të ishte e vërtetë të thuhet, gjë që ndonjëherë ndodh, se në punimet e tij të mëvonshme Lazarei është dashur patjetër të ndalet tiu përshkruajë bile edhe përgjegjësi të pjesërishme për antisemitizëm vetë hebrenjëve. Në pamfletin Contre lantisemitisme (Kundër antisemitizmit), të cilin e publikoi Stocki në vitin 1896, ai ka shkruar: Atë që e kam shkruar në librin tim e kam përsëritur edhe në pamfletin e titulluar Antisemitisme et revolution (mart 1985). Sërish në vitin 1896, tek ai lexojmë: 
Kam shkruar që nuk guxojmë të nisemi nga supozimi se deri te manifestimi i antisemitizmit në të kaluarën ka ardhur vetëm për shkak të konflikteve fetare. Ende kam një mendim të tillë. Kam shkruar që arsye e paraqitjes së antisemitizmit gjatë historisë ka qenë fakti se çdokund dhe përherë, po bile edhe sot e kësaj dite (kurziv është Lazarei), çifuti ka qenë qenie e pashoqërueshme. Ende kam po të njëjtin mendim... Më në fund, në mbarim të librit kam shkruar: shkaqet e antisemitizmit nga vetë natyra janë shkaqe etnike, fetare, politike dhe ekonomike. Të gjitha këto janë arsye me vlera largpamëse dhe nuk paraqiten vetëm për shkak të vetë hebrenjve, as vetëm për shkak të fqinjëve të tyre, por kryesisht për shkak të kushteve mbizotëruese shoqërore. 
Pas një kohe, duke përpunuar librin e vet, ashtu siç do të vepronte çdo shkrimtar tjetër serioz, Lazarei ka shtuar: 
Sikur të kisha pasur nevojë sot të shkruaj sërish një libër të këtillë, me siguri do të konstatoja se shumë gjëra duhet ndryshuar dhe shumëçka duhet shtuar, por nëse ka në përgjithësi diç për çka veten duhet ta qortoj, ajo është pse nuk jam marrë më saktësisht me shkaqet fetare të antisemitizmit, në realitet, pse nuk kam treguar sa duhet se si ata shërbehen me interesat ekonomike të disa kapitalistëve. 
Dhe, duke iu përgjegjur edhe një herë Drumontit, ka shtuar: Shqyrtimi për çështjen hebraike nuk duhet kthyer në shqyrtim për mua individualisht. (fq. 18 dhe 19 e pamfletit të Lazareit). 
Vepra e Bernar Lazareit është shkruar si përgjigje në bestselerin e Drumontit për antisemitizmin La France juive (1886) (Franca hebraike). Për dallim nga pamfleti i paditur i Drumontit, nga i cili buron urretje e fortë, studimi i Lazareit, bile edhe lexuesit i cili nuk ndanë mendimin e tij në të gjitha çështjet (e të cilat kryesisht trajtohen në mënyrë të ndershme vetëm si teza pune), i lë përshtypje se është e bazuar në analizat e qeta historike të cilat të shtynë të mendosh dhe të sjellin në përfundim se edhe bashkësitë hebraike bartin një pjesë të përgjegjësisë në persekutime, sakrifica të të cilave shpesh kanë qenë edhe vetë, porse edhe antisemitët në mënyrë të pandershme i shfrytëzojnë rrethanat objektive të partikularizmit të këtyre bashkësive. 
Lazarei bën dallim midis antihebreizmit me prejardhje krishtere, i cili në skenë është prej fillimit të shekulllit IV deri në gjysmën e shekullit XIX, dhe fenomenit antisemitizëm, i cili me këtë emër për herë të parë paraqitet në vitin 1873 në librin Der Sieg des Judenthums uber das Germanenthum (Fitorja e hebreizmit mbi gjermanizmin), e gazetarit hamburgian Wilhelm Marrës. 
Në mënyrë specifike antihebreizmi krishter ka qenë prodhim sekondar i konstantinizmit ideologjik dhe politik të kishës fitimtare, trashëguese jo vetëm të traditës së priftërinjve të mëdhej të sinagogës por edhe të mbretërisë romake. Kisha, sapo e mori fuqinë dhe pushtetin, nga gjendja e të përndjekurit më parë, u kthye në 
4 Fatmirësisht, kjo vepër fundamentale (Lantisemitisme, son histoire et-ses causes, 1982) ka dalur në reprint-botim të shtëpisë botuese Editions de la Difference. (Një reprint-botim i mëhershëm është paraqitur në Paris më 1934, kurse përkthimi anglisht, për fat të keq jo i plotë, daton prej vitit 1967 - shën. i përkth.).  

përndjekës të religjioneve tjera, politeizmit dhe hebreizmit. Hebreizmin, i cili deri atëherë u tregua mjaft i suksesshëm në përfitimin e kthimtarëve, kisha e konsideronte rival të fuqishëm të cilin do të duhej ta nënshtronte (Mesazhi i Parë i shën Petrit, II, 9: Ju jeni gjenerata e zgjedhur, priftëria mbretërore, kombi i shenjtë, popull i veçantë...). Prandaj është absurditet, sepse kisha i akuzoi hebrenjtë se ata janë populli i cili, duke refuzuar përkrahjen e Jezuit si Mesi, u bënë vrasës të zotit, pasi që në Nike (Nicae) u shpall se Jezu Krishti është nga e njëjta substancë sikur edhe Zoti. 
Bernard Lazarei tregon se si partikularizmi pedant i bashkësive hebraike dhe mbështetja e tyre në komentimin më të ngushtë dhe më rigoroz të ligjeve të Moisiut me shekuj ka ofruar pretekste të rëndomta për ngritjen e akuzave të këtilla. Hebrenjtë u fortifikuan brenda rrethojave të cilat më parë kanë qenë ngritur rreth Torës dhe shkruesve të parë të dijshëm, pastaj mburojë e tyre u bënë terisejët dhe talmudistët, trashëgimtarët e Ezrës, demaskuesit e mësimit të parë të Moisiut dhe armiqtë e të dërguarit.5 Kjo ka qenë në kundërshtim me mësimin e parë të Moisiut, të cilin e kanë spastruar dhe shpërndarë Isaiu, Jeremiu dhe Ezekieli, kurse e kanë pasuruar dhe gjeneralizuar hebraiko-helenistët.6
Izolimi ekzistues është keqësuar, shton Lazarei, për shkak të rrethanave të cilat për hebrenjtë nënkuptonin diç krejtësisht të jashtëzakonshme: populli izraelit mburrej me përsosurinë e Torës dhe e konsideronte veten jasht dhe mbi krejt popujt e tjerë.7
Qëndrimi i këtillë edhe më tej potencohej me përforcimin e nacionalizmit në Evropën e shekullit 19. E konsedorojnë veten popull i zgjedhur, më i mirë se të gjithë popujt e tjerë, kurse kjo karakterizon të gjitha nacionet shoveniste, edhe gjermanët edhe francezët edhe anglezët e sotshëm.8
Tërheqja e hebrenjëve në një botë që u gjason atyre nuk ka qenë gjë aspak e re. Provat më fisnike që janë bërë me shekuj që ajo botë të hapet i kanë shkatërruar integralistët, do të thotë rabinët ultrarigorozë dhe talmudizmi i shtanguar. Lazarei përkujton se si në shekullin XII integralistët e kanë kundërshtuar ashpër përpjekjen e Maimonidesë, filozof më i famshëm hebraik i të gjitha kohërave, të argumentojë harmoninë e besimit dhe arsyes. Veprën e tij më t famshme More Nebuchin (Udhërrëfyes për të habiturit) e dëmkosën të gjithë prej talmudistëve deri te dominikanët. Në vitin 1232 rabini Solomon prej Montpellieri e hudhi anatemën në secilin që e lexon librin në fjalë dhe u kujdes që ai libër të digjet në zjarr. Talmudistët luftuan të kufizohet populli hebraik që të studiojë vetëm Ligjin (e Moisiut).9 Sipas sugjerimit të një mjekut gjerman Asher den Yechiela në Barcelonë është tubuar koncili prej 30 rabinëve nën udhëheqjen e Ben Adretit dhe ka ekskomunikuar të gjithë njerëzit nën moshën 25 vjeçe të cilët kanë lexuar çfarëdo libri tjetër krahas Biblës dhe Talmudit.10 Lazarei paraqet shkurtimisht rezultatin e përpjekjes së tillë në këtë mënyrë: Ia kanë arritur qëllimit, e kanë përjashtuar popullin hebraik prej bashkësisë së popujve.11
Në shekullin XVII ajo përpjekje e njëjtë me të cilën dëshirohej të shuhet zëri i Maimonidesit ka vazhduar në forcat e talmudistëve për zhdukjen e Spinozës. Në shekullin XVIII cak i sulmeve të tyre ka qenë Moisi Mendelssohni. Me përkthimin e 
5 Bernard Lazare, Antisemitism, its History and Causes, Londër 1967, f. 11. 
6 Po aty, f. 12. 
7 Po aty, f. 10. 
8 Po aty, f. 133. 
9 Po aty, f. 63. 
10 Po aty, f. 64. 
11 Po aty, f. 14.  

Biblës në gjuhën gjermane, ai e tërhoqi mbi vete gjykimin e rabinëve, të cilët dëshironin të ruanin monopolin e komentimit talmudian të Ligjit. Mbasi nuk lejonin ofrim të drejtëpërdrejtë Torës, ata e ndaluan leximin e këtij përkthimi. 
Tash do të shqyrtojmë se si sot në shtetin Izrael priftëria hebraike e krahut të djathtë ekstrem të partive fetare synon të mbajë leximin selektiv dhe sektar të Biblës për qëllime të reja politike dhe kështu arrin shtetit tia imponojë qëndrimin e vet. 
Lazarei thekson edhe një aspekt të njëanshëm të kësaj tradite: 
Të bëhet Izraeli qendër botërore, vend i tronditjeve të popujve, lëvizës i kombeve. Është absurde, por këtë e bëjnë edhe miqtë edhe armiqtë e hebrenjve. Sido që të thirren Bossuet ose Drumont, ata hebrenjve iu kushtojnë rëndësi të tepruar.12
Në veprën Doscourse on Universal History (Shqyrtim mbi historinë universale) Bossueti prej Judesë krijoi qendër botërore. Të gjitha ngjarjet historike, themelimi dhe shkatërrimi i mbretërive, janë shkaktuar vetëm me dëshirën e Zotit, besnik i bijve të Izraelit, të cilëve u është dhënë obligim që njerëzimin ta drejtojnë vetëm drejt një caku përfundimtar - drejt ardhjes së Krishtit. Mjafton që këtë skemë ta kthejmë kryengulthi për të fituar Protokolet e eprorit të Sionit, këtë falsifikim të cilin, menjëherë pas Kongresit botëror sionist në Bazel në vitin 1897, e krijoi sekcioni sekret i policisë ruse me qëllim të përkrahjes së idesë mbi komplotin masonohebraik të kurdisur për ta pasur në mbikqyrje botën, gjë që do të nënkuptonte pastër fitoren e të keqes. E përsosur është simetria me konceptin e Bossuetit. 
Kur te Bernard Lazarei i përmendim rrymat në konceptin hebraik të cilat e vënë në pah karakterin e jashtëzakonshëm hebraik përballë universalizmit, rrymat të cilat e nënvizojnë shpirtin e fitores, dominimit dhe gjakderdhjes te Joshui, diskriminimin racor tek Ezrei, prirjen që populli izraelit të shndërrohet në qendër të botës dhe të historisë së tij, e bëjmë atë duke ndjekur kahjen e mendimit të Lazareit që ta largojmë konfuzionin të cilin e kanë krijuar antisemitët padashje duke u përpjekur që shtrembërimin e të vërtetës nga sionistët ta nxjerrin kinse prej papërsosurisë themelore të hebreizmit. 
Tradita e pasur hebraike, sikur edhe tradita krishtere dhe islame, përmban synime reciprokisht kontradiktore dhe pikërisht sikur konstantinizmi dhe integralizmi krishter dhe integralizmi musliman dhe mbyllja e derës së ixhtihadit (e drejtë e komentimit individual të mësimit islam), ashtu edhe në historinë e hebreizmit ka synime të cilat të çojnë në integralizëm dhe mbyllje. Sionistët më fanatikë sot i shfrytëzojnë pikërisht këto synime në hebreizëm, në të cilin ato vetë nuk besojnë. Ne e kundërshtojmë komentimin e tillë selektiv të Biblës dhe traditës hebraike të cilat hebrenjtë i izolojnë prej popujve tjerë. Në çdo moment jemi të vetëdijshëm se në traditën e madhe të hebreizmit dhe kontributin e tij në ngritjen e njerëzimit ekziston, përballë papajtueshmërive, ferment i lulëzimit të jetës hyjnore. Me temat e zotimit dhe premtimit në të cilat janë të thirrura, sipas Zanafillës, të gjitha bashkësitë njerëzore të tokës, tërë njerëzia, paraqitet në një formë humane një kërkesë e re - që njeriu, që gjithë njerëzit në çdo moment të historisë së tyre të mundohen ta kuptojnë vullnetin e Zotit, caktimin hyjnor dhe tiu nënshtrohen dhe ti përmbushin ato, sikur veproi Abrahami duke i ofruar sakrificën e tij, që kështu ta bëjnë relative tërë urtësinë dhe etikën tonë, në mënyrë që besimi të fillojë aty ku mendimi mbaron. 
12 Ky fragment nuk paraqitet në përkthimin anglisht. Ndodhet në faqen 263 të vëllimit të dytë në botimin frengjisht të vitit 1934. Megjithatë, këtë e bëri bile edhe Andre Neheri në librin e tij të mrekullueshëm Lessence de prophetisme (Calman-Levy, 1972, f. 111). Israel is the axis of the World, its nerve, its center, its heart.  

Me Abrahamin, me premtimin mesian të mbretërive të Zotit, me dispozitat e Zotit të cilat i janë shpalluar Moisiut, me paraqitjen e një numri të madh të pejgamberëve, me internacionalizimin e besimit duke i hudhur të gjitha formalitetet e jashtme që kanë të bëjnë me të, me proklamacionin e Hosesë (VI, 6) sepse unë e kam dashur mëshirën më tepër se sa hidhërimin, njohjen e Zotit më tepër prej viktimave të djegura, me Amosin, Isaiun dhe Jeremiun, të cilët premtimin e Shpëtimtarit dhe Zotit të drejtë (Isai, XIV, 21) e bëjnë universal, me mesianizmin e madh hebraik, i cili, me siguri, është kontributi më i madh hebraik për qytetërimin botëror, paraqitet periudha e shpresës, periudha e drejtimit të shikimit në ardhmëri dhe përmbushjes së vetë ardhmërisë. Duke i bërë nderime hebreizmit në Appelin aux vivants (Thirrje të gjallëve), kam shkruar: 
I tillë është kontributi thelbësor i hebreizmit, konceptimi i ri i kohës që kanë përfaqësuar të derguarit e mëdhej: periudhë e premtimit, shpresës, shikimit në ardhmëri Populli me besnikërinë e tij ndaj Dhjatës bëhet i rëndësishën në përmbushjen e premtimit: në realizimin e Mbretërisë së Zotit. Duke iu përgjigjur thirrjes së Zotit të cilën e dëshmojnë dhe e përcjellin të dërguarit e Zotit, njerëzit bëhen pjesëmarrës në veprimin e vazhdueshëm krijues gjatë historisë. Historia është shfaqje konstante e asaj që është radikalisht e re në jetën e njerëzve... Ajo është e ndriçuar me premtimin mesian të mbarimit të kohës.13
Më pastaj kam shkruar: Njëra nga fatkeqësitë më të mëdha të shtetit të sotshëm Izrael është ajo që nevojën për të dërguarit në këtë vend e plotësojnë ashtu që atë ia nënshtrojnë ligjit të rabinëve integralistë.14
As shekuj me radhë pas paraqitjes së Shkrimeve të shenjta të të dërguarve të mëdhej, influenca profetike, me tërë fuqinë dhe ngrohtësinë e vet njerëzore nuk u zhduk në mesin e atyre të cilët Gerschom Scholemi i provokon në librin e tij Major Trends in Jevish Mysticism (Orientimet kryesore të misticizmit hebraik), i cili u bë libër klasik. 
Ai përmend gnosticizmin e Zidov Philoit prej Aleksandrie, në megje të ndikimit të Lindjes dhe Greqisë, dhe hasidizmin gjerman të skoncentruar rreth rabinit Jehud, mjaft i afërt i bashkëkohanikut të tij shën Franjit prej Assissie në kuptim të predikimit se çdokund është i pranishëm Zoti dhe Dashuria. 
Në Spanjë, në takimin e sufive andaluzianë të Islamit dhe hebreizmit dhe nga përjetimi i tyre i kontaktit të drejtëpërdrejtë dhe individual me Zotin, që i shpie, siç thekson Gerschom Scholemi, në lidhje të afërt me budizmin tibetanas dhe spiritualizmin hindus, lindin frytet më të mira të hebreizmit: sinteza e madhe e besimit hebraik, të cilën në gjuhën arabe e ka shkruar Maimonidesi (1135-1204), shok dhe nxënës i muslimanit Averroes (Ibën Ruzhd), pastaj Zohari (Libri i madhështive) i Moisiut prej Leoni (fund i shek. XIII), ku frika nga Zoti zëvendësohet me dashuri ndaj Zotit, sikur edhe te bashkëkohaniku i tij, murgu krishter prej Kalabrie Joachim Florisit. 
Më në fund, hasidizmi i fundit, i lindur në Poloni në shekullin XVI - shumë i afërt vizionit të mistikut Rheinland dhe Meister Eckhartit15 - dhe lulëzimi i mëtejm i tij në shekullin XIX me paraqitjen e veprës Letters to the Hasidism on ecstasy sërish ta zgjojë në çdo njeri shkëndinë Hyjnore të cilën e bartë brenda në vetvete. 
Dija për shpëtimin e përgjithshëm, universalizmi madhështor i të dërguarit i cili mjaft fuqishëm e përshkon Etikën e Spinozës, përkundër përmbajtjes së formalizmit 
13 Roger Garaudy, Appel aux vivats, Edition dr Seuil, biblioteka Point, 1979, f. 154. 
14 Po aty, f. 155. 
15 Jerusalem 1941.  

matematikan kartezian, mesianizmi i cili e lëviz Marksin e ri edhe e bëri veprën e tij ferment të shpirtit revolucionar të mbarë shekullit. 
Më pastaj, krejt deri te porosia shpirtërore e Martin Buberit, i cili më në fund e hapë plasaritjen në pesë shekujt e individualizmit të gjatë kanibalist dhe na përkujton se qendra e unanieve qëndron në tjetrin: Ne jetojmë në kahjet e reciprocitetit universal.16 Sipas mendimit të tij, shpirti nuk mund të kërkohet në unë e vet por në raportin e tij me tjetrin. I njëjti rregull vlen edhe për qytetërimet edhe individët; qytetërimet ekzistojnë dhe lulëzojnë vetëm me anë të plleshmërisë reciproke. Shpallja e Zotit në mënyrë më të plotë përjetohet në marrëdhëniet reciproke të njerëzve. 
Në bazë të traditës së kahmotshme universale të hebreizmit sionizmi politik krijon njëfarë distorzioni nacional dhe kolonial, i cili ekzistencën e vet nuk ia ka borxh hebreizmit por nacionalizmit dhe kolonializmit evropian të shekullit XIX. E shfrytëzon komentimin sektar dhe fisnor të Biblës duke shtrembëruar në këtë mënyrë konceptimin e vërtetë të Zotit, e krejt këtë me qëllim të mbulimit dhe kamuflimit të qëllimeve të veta politike.17

----------


## ORIONI

*C. Izraeli biblik dhe shteti i sotshëm sionist Izraeli*  

Në etapën e fundit të historisë së shtetit sionist, i cili do të mund të quhej sionizëm militant, kërkuarja strehim në pretekstet biblike pranon dimensione të reja. 
Në momentin kur Izraeli harxhon, sipas raporteve të bankës botërore, më tepër se 50 përqind të buxhetit të vet në maqinerinë luftarake, dhe kur ky militarizim, sipas fjalëve të vetë Ariel Sharonit, sikur edhe në politikën e lëvizjes sioniste, për të cilën do të bëjmë fjalë më vonë, nuk ka për qëllim vetëm mbrojtjen e Izraelit, por dezintegrimin e shteteve arabe në regjion, citimi i fragmenteve nga Bibla duhet të ndihmojë vazhdimisht në arsyetimin e zgjerimit të kufijve dhe metodave të terrorizmit dhe gjakderdhjes shtetërore. 
Kjo nga vetvetiu nuk është gjë e re.18 Qysh në vitin 1937 Ben-Gurioni19 ka trasuar kufijt e Izraelit duke u thirrë në Bibël. Sipas mendimit të tij, toka e Izraelit është dashur të përfshijë pesë regjione: pjesën jugore të Libanit deri te lumi Litan (këtë pjesë ai e quan pjesa veriore e Izraelit perëndimor); Sirinë jugore; Transjordaninë (tash Jordani); Palestinën (të cilën e quan territor të Mandatit /britanik/) dhe Sinajin. Kufiri verior i shtetit do të duhej të shkojë me gjerësinë gjeografike të qytetit Hama në Siri, sepse ai e identifikon me Hamathin, i cili në 
16 Martin Buber, I and Thou, Edinburgh 1970, fq. 69 dhe 67. 
17 Bernard Lazarei ka thënë se Talmudi neve na largon nga Bibla: 
Etërit e Kishës i kanë mbytur të dërguarit (Kjo nuk gjendet në përkthimin anglisht; në botimin frengjisht të vitit 1934, vëll. 2, f. 184). Këtu, prapseprapë nuk dëshirojmë të zhvillojmë polemikë për Talmudin. Do të ishte e pandershme të shërbehemi me dredhi kur është fjala për këto apo ato faqe të Talmudit prej të cilave shpërthejnë ndjenjat e urrejtjes dhe ashpërsisë që kanë të bëjnë me zakonet e epokës së caktuar ose me konceptin e besimit që është karakteristik për atë epokë. Kur rabini Simeon ben Yokhai ka thënë: Duhet vrarë ithtarët më të mirë johebrenjë, nuk ka qenë aspak më i rreptë se Sain Louisi kur pat porositur se asnjë profan nuk duhet të zehet me ndonjë hebre, por sapo të dëgjojë se feja krishtere njolloset, duhet menjëherë të çohet ta mbrojë edhe atë vetëm me shpatë dhe tia ngul kundërshtarit sa më thellë në bark (Joinville, The Life of St. Louis Sheed and Ward, 1955, f. 36). Drama qëndron në atë që sot prej Biblës rabin Joshui, e prej Talmudit Simeon ben Yokhai që të arsyetohet politika dhe ajo që padashje i kthehet shpina traditës universale dhe profetike të hebreizmit. 
18 Komentimin e këtillë të Biblës do ta analizojmë në kreun e parë të këtij shqyrtimi jo vetëm ta ilustrojmë, por edhe ta argumentojmë se fare nuk ka baza për një ofrim të tillë. 
19 Raporti i është paraqitur kongresit botëror Poalei Zion, Zurich 29 korrik të vitit 1937 (Tel-Aviv, 1938, fq. 206, 207).  

Librin e katërt të Dhjatës së Vjetër (XXXIV, 1-8) nënkupton kufirin verior të Kananit. Disa sionistë të tjerë komentatorë të flaktë të Biblës, të udhëhequr nga interesat individualë, e identifikojnë Hamathin me Halepin, ndërkaq ka edhe prej atyre të cilët e vendosin në Turqi! Rabin Adin Shteinsalzi, i afërt i partisë Shelli, në një kolokuium që e organizoi Sartre në Izrael, propozoi që të merren në shqyrtim të drejtat historike të hebrenjve në Qipro! Në vitin 1956 Ben-Gurioni, krahas lejimit të Knesetit, ka deklaruar se Sinai ka qenë pjesë përbërëse e Mbretërisë së Davidit dhe Solomonit. Kur SHBA-të dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik, gjatë kohës së sulmeve në Suez, i frenuan këto ambicje të pabaza, gjeografia biblike u gjet nën tavolinë që sërish në vitin 1967 të shohë dritën e ditës. Në përcaktimin e kufijve të tokës së premtuar, njësoj lumi Egjipt ndonjëherë është komentuar si lumi Nil (por cila prej grykave të tij?), e ndonjëherë si Vadi el-Arish. 
Në konceptin e këtillë elastik të kufijve, gjithmonë në momentin e duhur, kryesisht thirrja në Bibël bëhet që, para së gjithash, të legalizohet agresioni ose, pas aktit të kryer, të arsyetohet aneksimi. 
Në shkallën e tanishme të ekspanzionit, sionizmi që të arsyetojë ndërmarrjet e militarizmit izraelit thirret në fantazmën paranoike të rabinit të partive fetare, të cilët janë përkrahësit më fanatikë të pushtimeve. Nuk është e rastësishme ajo që, me rastin e invazionit në Liban, Begini vendosi të shtunën, në shenjë respekti të sabatës, ti ndalojë fluturimet e kompanisë ajrore El Al. 
Me shënimet e këtilla, të cilat janë karakteristike për integralistët, jepen shumë arsyetime ideologjike: jo vetëm që territoret e okupuara të Libanit janë bërë vende të fisit Asher, por për nevojat e këtij qëllimi janë shuguruar edhe vetë gjakderdhjet, shkatërrimi i Tirës dhe Sidonit, bombardimet e Bejrutit, pastaj therjet në Sabër dhe Shatil nuk kanë qenë vetëm vazhdim i drejtëpërdrejtë i Oradourit Deir Yasin (në realizim të Irgunit të Beginit në vitin 1948); ndërmarrjet e përgjakura të njësitit 101 të Sharonit Qibyai dhe Kafër-Kasemi dhe të tjera; çdo vrasje e këtillë ka fituar titull nderi. Kur shteti i sotshëm Izrael ndaj arabëve sillet ashtu siç është vepruar dikur me kanitët dhe ish banorët e tjerë të këtij vendi, për të thuhet se vetëm e përsëritë veprën e shenjtë të Izraelit biblik.20
Prej njerëzve të këtyre qyteteve, që Zoti yt ti lë në trashëgimi, nuk do të lëshë në jetë asgjë që merr frymë. Por krejtësisht do ti zhdukish: edhe hititët, amoritët, kanitët dhe perizitët, hivitët dhe xhebuzitët, ashtu siç të ka urdhëruar Zoti yt.21
Ose këtë: Tash, shkoni dhe dënoni amalikët dhe plotësisht zhdukne krejt atë çka kanë; dhe mos i kurseni; mbytni meshkujt dhe femrat, fëmijët dhe foshnjet, lopët dhe dhentë, devet dhe gomarët.22
Arsyetimi biblik i gjenocidit, legjitimizimi i vazhdueshëm i agresioneve dhe përvetësimeve të regjioneve me dhunë nga shteti i tashëm sionist Izraeli, i cili prezentohet si trashëgimtar dhe vazhdues legjitim i Izraelit biblik, bën që edhe ajo çka është absolutisht e papranueshme lehtë ta pranojnë hebrenjtë në diasporë dhe shumë të krishterë të cilët në mënyrë jokritike e pranojnë si të vërtetë katekizmin katolik dhe predikimin e të dielave protestante dhe kështu në mënyrë të pavetëdijshme promovojnë mitologjinë sioniste, josubstancialitetitin themelor të të cilit egzegeza e argumenton tashmë tërë një shekull, e sidomos viteve të fundit. 
Këtu gjejmë argument të fuqisë mobilizuese mitike. Në një artikull të gazetës Nekudah nën titullin Me forcë deri në mbarimin e punës,23 rabin Eliezer Waldmani i 
20 Në kreun e parë të këtij libri do të sqarojmë karakterin e pastër mitologjik të këtyre shfarosjeve të shenjta. 
21 Deuteronomion, XX, 16-17 (Libri i pestë i Mojsiut). 
22 I. Samuel, XV, 3.  

jep politikës së Sharonit dhe të Beginit aso mbështetje teologjike që i përgjigjet planeve të tyre shtetërore: duke u shërbyer me shumë citate nga Bibla, ai shpjegon se me okupimin e Libanit Izraeli ka treguar se mund të vë rendin e ri jo vetëm në Lindjen e Mesme por edhe më gjerë dhe se ky është fillim i shpëtimit të botës. Nuk është më i kënaqur me glorifikimin e luftës mbrojtëse: lufta me vete bartë vlera. Në këtë mënyrë të shpëtimit, thotë ai, Izraeli në Liban ka arritur një stadium më përparimtar se sa me luftë gjashtëqind ditëshe. Me këtë luftë e kemi treguar forcën tonë ushtarake. Ne jemi përgjegjës për të vënë rend edhe në Lindjen e Mesme edhe në botë. 
Në ballafaqim me makutërinë e tillë megalomane të nacionalizmit dhe militarizmit izraelit, lehtë kuptohet ankthi dhe vërejtja profetike e një sionisti të hershëm i cili në vitin 1958 ka përkujtuar se si, gjashtëdhjetë vjet më parë, ka hyrë në lëvizje. Martin Buberi, njëri ndër mendimtarët më të mëdhej të shekullit tonë, autor i veprës The Kingdom of God, The Knowledge of Man, On the Bible, Israel and the World (Mbretëria e Zotit, Dituria e njeriut, Për Biblën, Izraeli dhe bota) i ka bërë replikë Ben-Gurionit në Jerusalem më 1957: 
Dhe tash Ben-Gurioni flet se ideja mesiane është e gjallë dhe do të jetojë deri në ardhjen e Mesiut. Unë i përgjigjem me pyetjen: Në sa zemra të kësaj gjenerate në vendin tonë ideja mesiane është e gjallë në çfardo forme tjetër përveç asaj të ngushtë nacionaliste e cila kufizohet në përcjelljen e mërgimtarëve? Ideja mesiane e privuar nga lakmia për shpëtimin e njerëzimit dhe dëshira për të marrë pjesë në realizimin e saj larg janë nga vizionet mesiane të të dërguarve të Izraelit.24
Gjatë tërë jetës së tij, krejt deri në vdekje në Izrael, Buberi asnjëherë nuk pushoi që, në cilësi të sionistit, publikisht ta njollosë bastardhimin politik dhe nacionalist të sionizmit fetar: 
Duke folë për shpirtin e Izraelit, ne e konsiderojmë veten se jemi ndryshe nga popujt e tjerë. Mirëpo, po qe se shpirti i Izraelit koncepton vetëm identitetin sintetik të kombit tonë, vetëm arsyetimin e bukur të egoizmit tonë kolektiv, vetëm transformimin e zotit në idhull - pasi që kemi refuzuar për zot të pranojmë cilindo Zot tjetër të gjithësisë - atëherë ne jemi, me të vërtetë, të ngjashëm me popujt e tjerë; me ta pijmë nga e njëjta gotë e pijes.25
Ideologjia nacionale, shpirti i nacionalizmit, është e dobishme vetëm deri në momentin derisa kombin nuk e sjell deri në mbarimin e tij në vetë atë. Hebreizmi nuk është vetëm nacion. Hebreizmi, me të vërtetë, e ka edhe atë kuptim, por, për shkak të vetive specifike të lindura me të që nënkupton edhe bashkësinë fetare, hebreizmi është diç më tepër se ajo.26
Duke treguar thellë rrënjët e bastardhuara të nacionalizmit politik, i cili nuk ka mbirë prej hebreizmit por prej nacionalizmit evropian të shekullit 19 dhe i cili tash është bërë zëvendësim për religjionin - kult idhujtar i një shteti i cili veten e quan Shteti Izrael, ai ka shkruar: 
Religjioni hebraik është çrrënjosur dhe ky është thelbi i sëmundjes që paralajmërohet me ngjitjen e nacionalizmit hebraik kah mesi i shekullit 19... Kjo dëshirë e flaktë fillestare është shtyllë e të gjitha llojeve të maskimeve të cilat hebreizmi modern nacional i ka huazuar prej nacionalizmit modern të Perëndimit. Këtu mund të shtrohet pyetja se çfarë lidhje ka kjo me të gjitha ato ide për zgjedhshmërinë e popullit hebraik. Kjo ide nuk paralajmëron ndjenjën e superioritetit, 
23 Analiza e Aharon Mogedit në Davar prej 3 shtat. 1982. 
24 Martin Buber, Israel and the World (New York, Schochen 1984, f. 263). 
25 Po aty, f. 185. (Ligjëratë në Universitetin e Tel-Avivit, 1939). 
26 Po aty, fq. 221-222. (Drejtuar Kongresit të 12 sionist, Karlsbad, 5 shtat. 1921).  

por më tepër ka kuptimin e fatit. Ajo nuk shpërthen nga krahasimi me të tjerat por nga besnikëria e përqëndruar detyrës... Të dërguarit detyrën e kanë formuluar, por kurrë nuk kanë hequr dorë nga paralajmërimi: po qe se vetëm do të lavdoheni me zgjedhshmërinë tuaj në vend që të tregoni se e meritoni atë, po qe se do ta shndërroni atë në objekt statik në vend që ta pranoni si urdhër, ju do ta lozni në bixhoz..27
Ai duke dhënë shenjë në krizën nacionaliste të sionizmit politik, i cili është shtrembërim i hebreizmit shpirtëror, konkludon: 
Kemi shpresuar se nacionalizmi hebraik nuk do të bën gabim duke ngritur popullin në piedestalin e idolit. Shpresa jonë ka qenë e kotë.28
Martin Buberi ka qenë lojal dhe besnik i flaktë i tokës së Sionit. Këtë e theksoi në vitin 1939 në një letër drejtuar Gandhit, duke u përgjegjur në pyetjen e tij se pse sionistët nuk ndjejnë lojalitet ndaj vendlindjes së vet dhe pse në atë vend nuk iu bashkangjiten qytetarëve të tjerë në luftë kundër tiranisë, por kërkojnë shtet tjetër nacional. Buberi në përgjigjen e tij deklaroi se feja hebraike nuk mund të ekzistojë në kurrfarë rrethanash tjera përpos në bashkësi, në harmoni me ligjet e veta dhe në territorin e vet. 
Rëndësi vendimtare për ne nuk paraqet premtimi i tokës, por kërkesa, përmbushja e së cilës është në mënyrë të pandashme e lidhur për tokën, për ekzistimin e bashkësisë së lirë hebraike në atë tokë.29
Gandhi kur ia përkujtoi se Palestina iu takon arabëve dhe se do të ishte e padrejtë dhe johumane që arabëve tiu imponohet pushteti hebraik, Buberi iu përgjigj: Ne nuk dëshirojmë që tua marrim pushtetin, por të jetojmë me ta.30
Në ligjëratën të cilën e ka mbajtur në vitin 1958 në Nju-Jork në mënyrë të theksuar e ka definuar qëndrimin e tij të pandryshueshëm për sa i përket çështjes së raportit me arabët. Sipas mendimit të tij lindja e sërishëm e popullit hebre duhet të ndodh në hap me anëtarësimin e tyre në botën Lindjes së Afërt, gjë që do të përjashtonte përdorimin e forcës: Më i rrezikshëm prej të gjitha mësimeve të gabuara është ai sipas të cilit kahja historike caktohet vetëm me forcë, e cila përherë është fitore e johumanitetit ndaj humanitetit dhe tradhëti e ashpër e besimit. Gabimi më i keq, sipas mendimit të Buberit, ka qenë të konsiderohet Izraeli enklavë e botës perëndimore. Në vitin 1958 ka përkujtuar qysh më 1921 ka prezentuar idenë për krijimin e Federatës së Lindjes së Afërt, në të cilën duhet të marrim pjesë.31 Megjithatë, përkundër propozimeve për shtetin dynacional ose pjesëmarrjen e hebrenjve në Federatën e Lindjes së Afërt, ndodhi ndarja e pafatshme e Palestinës, plasaritja midis dy popujve gjerësisht u hap dhe filloi lufta.32 Buberi ka përkujtuar se në fillim nuk ka qenë kundër dhunës dhe nuk e ka kundërshtuar paraqitjen e shtetit Izrael, por ka mbajtur qëndrim të prerë se, pas dy luftërave të para izraelito-arabe, që ka qenë dëshmitar i tyre, paqja midis hebrenjve dhe arabëve e cila nënkupton vetëm ndërprerjen e luftës nuk është kurrfarë paqje; i mundshëm është vetëm bashkëpunimi i vërtetë. Sot për shumicën është absurd të mendohet për pjesëmarrjen izraelite në Federatën e Lindjes së Mesme. Nesër, me ndryshimet që do të ndodhin në skenën 
27 Po aty, fq. 223-224. 
28 Po aty, f. 224. 
29 Po aty, f. 229. (Letra drejtuar Gandhit, më 1939). 
30 Po aty, 223. 
31 Po aty, fq. 255-256. 
32 Po aty, f. 256.  

politike botërore pavarësisht prej nesh, kjo mundësi mund të paraqitet në kuptimin e skajshëm pozitiv.33
Deklaratat e këtilla sot do të mjaftonin që Begini ose agjentët e tij lojalë të organizatës sioniste ta trajtojnë Buberin si kundërshtar të Izraelit, në të vërtetë si antisemit - Buberin, të dërguarin më të famshëm hebre i cili ka jetuar në shtetin Izrael që nga themelimi i tij. 
Fatmirësisht, kjo traditë, ndonëse e lidhur për pakicën modeste për shkak të orientimit ideologjik të fëmijëve nëpër shkolla, paraedukimit rabinor të ushtarit dhe ndikimit në tërë popullatën me anë të propagandës zyrtare, nuk është zhdukur plotësisht. Gjatë kohës së agresionit dhe gjakderdhjeve në Liban kemi dëgjuar, sa për mostër, klithmën e prof. Benjamin Cohenit, nga Universiteti i Tel-Avivit, drejtuar P. Vidal-Nacquetit më 8 qeshor të vitit 1982: 
Ju shkruaj përderisa dëgjoj radion i cili pikërisht shpalli se ne jemi të angazhuar në arritjen e qëllimeve tona në Liban, në realitet, në sigurimin e paqjes për banorët e Galilesë. Këto rrena, të cilat nuk do të zvogëlonin as famën e Goebbelsit, më bëjnë të çmendem. Është e qartë se kjo luftë e egër, më barbare nga të gjitha luftërat e mëparshme, nuk ka kurrfarë lidhje me tentimin e vrasjeve në Londër, ose me sigurinë e Galilesë... A është e mundur, vallë, se hebrenjtë, të bijtë e Abrahamit hebrenjtë, të cilët edhe vetë kanë qenë viktima të aq shumë brutaliteteve, janë bërë aq brutalë?... Suksesi më i madh i sionizmit, pra, është dehebreizimi i hebrenjve. Miq të dashur, bëni çka është në mundësinë tuaj që ti pengoni Beginët dhe Sharonët që të arrijnë cakun e tyre të dyfishtë: likuidimin përfundimtar (sot kjo është shprehje moderne) të palestinezëve si popull dhe izraelitëve si qenie njerëzore.34
Ky gjykim, sipas ashpërsisë së tij, është i barabartë me gjykimet e të dërguarit, si për shembull, Jeremiut, i cili i ka mallkuar ata të cilët ju predikojnë rrena në emër timin... Ata kanë bërë vepër të turpshme në Izrael... (Jeremiu, XXIX 21, 23). Ose Mikaiut, i cili i gjykon prijësit e Izraelit: Ju lutem, dëgjojeni këtë, ju eprorë të shtëpisë së jakovëve dhe princër të shtëpisë së izrailëve, që e urreni zgjuetësinë dhe e shtrembëroni barazinë... Ata e forcojnë Sionin me gjak, kurse Jerusalimin me shtrembërim (Micah, III 9-10). 
Sot të gjithë ata të cilët e damkosin politikën e princërve të shtëpisë së izraelitëve, politikën e shtetit sionist Izrael shpallen antisemitë. Sipas këtij kriteriumi, Amosi, Isaiu, Mikaiu, Jeremiu, të gjithë të dërguarit e famshëm hebrenjë, do të ishin të akuzuar si antisemitë. Sepse, prej të gjitha traditave të mëdha hebraike, prijësit e sotshëm sionistë kanë zgjedhur të mbajnë vetëm anën e atyre të cilët mund ta arsyetojnë politikën e tyre me rrëfimet për masakrën e Joshuit mbi kanitët, duke paralajmëruar në këtë mënyrë masakrat mbi arabët e Palestinës dhe Libanit, e jo me mallkimet e Jeremiut ose Mikaiut, me ligjet e diskriminimit racor të Ezriut, e jo me mesianizmin universalist të Ezekiut dhe Isaiut. Kanë zgjedhur etërit e shenjtë që i kanë mbytur të dërguarit. 
Me një mashtrim të këtillë, i cili çdo kritikë të politikës së shtetit sionist Izrael e barazon me antisemitizëm, shkaktohet rrezik serioz i paraqitjes së antisemitizmit të vërtetë. 
Ajo çka mund të shkaktojë antisemitizëm në kohën e sotshme nuk është kritika e politikës së agresionit dhe gjakderdhjes, por përkrahja e verbër dhe e pakushtëzuar që i jepet kësaj politike. 
33 Po aty, f. 257. (Ligjërata është mbajtur më 30 prill 1958, në Nju-Jork, për miqt amerikanë të hebrenjve). 
34 Letër e publikuar në Le Monde, 19 qershor 1982.  

Pra, as Menachem Begini, as Ariel Sharoni, as Itzhak Shamiri nuk janë të aftë vetë me mizoritë e tyre të prodhojnë antisemitizëm. Këta35 të diskredituar kahmoti si kriminelë të luftës (masakrat e të cilëve në Liban janë pasojë logjike e ideologjisë, mitologjisë dhe politikës së ekspansionizmit të tyre kolonialist) nuk mund, vërtet, në asnjë mënyrë të përzihen me popullin izraelit në tërësi, e ende më pak me kompatriotët tanë që i përkasin besimit dhe traditës hebraike. 
Rrezik më të madh në trimërimin e antisemitizmit paraqesin udhëheqësit e disa organizatave të ashtuquajturve përfaqësuese, të cilët sillen si agjentë të vërtetë të qeverisë sioniste të Izraelit, sepse i lejojnë rrenat dhe krimet e saj më flagrante dhe i përkrahin parullat e saj. Ata mëpastaj pohojnë, pa kurrfarë argumentesh, se folin në emër të bashkësisë hebreje si tërësi, përderisa shumë anëtarë të kësaj bashkësie, duke ndjekur shembullin e qindra mijëve izraelitë Brenda në Izrael, neveriten nga këto krime dhe kryerësit e tyre. 
Pa kurrfarë dyshimi se bëhen mashtrime të rrezikshme kur Begini dhe ekipi i tij fitojnë përkrahjen finansiare të rabinëve të partive fetare, të cilët thërrasin në luftën e shenjtë, komentojnë Biblën në frymën fisnore dhe me shfrytëzimin e gabuar të temave mbi popullin e zgjedhur dhe tokën e premtuar, mashtrojnë edhe hebrenjtë edhe të krishterët që, kinse në emër të të drejtës hyjnore, të arsyetojnë thyerjen e përgjakur të të drejtave njerëzore. Tiu shërbesh qëllimeve të hebreizmit dhe krishtërizmit do të thotë ta hudhish mashtrimin e paraqitur duke manipuluar gjërat e shenjta; të refuzosh barazimin e hebreizmit, do të thotë të besimit të Abrahamit dhe Mojsiut, universalizmin e famshëm të të dërguarve, me shovenizmin racist të sionizmit dhe të mos thërrasish torrturuesit në shërbim të Haddadit dhe të tjerëve si ky të cilët punojnë punë të flliqura për qeverinë në Tel-Aviv të krishterëve libanezë. Qartë, qëllimi ynë është lufta kundër mashtrimeve dhe konfuzioneve të këtilla: duhet nënvizuar dallimin midis shtetit Izrael dhe politikës së saj, nga njëra anë, dhe popullatës izraelite nga ana tjetër, e cila ka filluar të vetëdijësohet se me të manipulojnë drejtuesit e saj; duhet bërë dallim midis hebreizmit dhe mitologjisë sioniste e cila e deformon në qëllime politike; duhet refuzuar dorëzimin terrorizmit intelektual të agjentëve racistë izraelitë të cilët do të dëshironin që botën ta ndajnë në sionistë dhe antisemitë, njësoj siç tentonin racistët e deridjeshëm ta ndajnë në hebrenjë dhe johebrenjë. 
Bëjmë luftë kundër sionizmit politik pikërisht për shkak se jemi antiracistë. Antisionizmi nuk i jep arsye antisemitizmit, por atë e bën vetë sionizmi. 
Luftojmë kundër sionizmit i cili dëshiron ta shfrytëzojë religjionin për arsyetimin e politikës së caktuar. 
Që të dalim nga pështjellimi i rrezikshëm i sionizmit fetar me sionizmin politik, i Izraelit biblik me shtetin sionist Izrael, do të përpiqemi ta analizojmë sionizmin politik duke nisur nga mitologjia në të cilën themelohet, atë historike dhe pseudobiblike, dhe realitetin politik i cili, i bazuar në supozimet mistike të sionizmit politik, po bëhet domosdoshmëri, në të vërtetë: politikën e brendshme të themeluar në racizëm; politikën e jashtme të agresionit dhe ekspansionizmit qëllimi i së cilës është uzurpimi i hapësirës jetësore për vendosjen e emigrantëve potencialë; metodën e veprimit politik për të cilën është tipik terrorizmi shtetëror. 
35 Rezimenë e biografive të tyre duhet shikuar në kreun e fundit të këtij libri.

----------


## ORIONI

*Pjesa e parë 
MITI HISTORIK  

MITI MBI TË DREJTAT HISTORIKE*  

Ky vend është atdheu historik i hebrenjëve, thuhet në memorandumin e Organizatës Sioniste drejtuar Konferencës Paqesore në vitin 1919. 
Proklamimi i shtetit Izrael më 14 maj të vitit 1948 në Palestinë është bërë në bazë të të drejtave natyrore dhe historike të popullit hebre për të pasur atdhe në atë vend. 
Konceptin e të drejtave historike propaganda sioniste gjithmonë e lidhë për idenë e tokës së premtuar, gjë e cila izraelitëve duhet tju shërbejë si bazë për të drejtën e vërtetë hyjnore në posedimin dhe sundimin e Palestinës. 
Megjithatë, këta dy çështje do ti trajtojmë veç e veç. Kjo nuk është rëndë, sepse përveç në tekstet biblike askund tjetër nuk mund të gjendet kurrfarë gjurme për rrëfimet e Dhjatës së Vjetër mbi ndodhitë që kanë ndodhur dhjetë shekuj para erës së re. Për ta nuk ka kujtime as në tekstet e popujve të Lindjes së Mesme e as në kërkimet arkeologjike. Bile edhe shkencëtari i cili aq shumë ka dëshiruar të ruhet autenticiteti i Dhjatës së Vjetër dominikani ati De Vaux pranon se, përveç në Bibël, nuk ka mundësi të gjenden të dhëna të qarta për patriarkitë hebraike, për periudhën e kaluar në Egjipt ose uzurpimin e Kananit. Përveç kësaj, dyshohet se disa tekste të reja do të mund ta ndriçonin më tepër këtë çështje.36
Kështu që tema e premtimit të tokës së Palestinës paraqitet vetën në tekstet e atyre që gëzojnë të drejtë të shërbehen me atë premtim. Në shekullin e kaluar disa komentatorë të Letrave të Shenjta kanë ardhur deri te përfundimet më radikale, për çka do të bëhet fjalë më vonë, kur do të diskutojmë për tokën e premtuar (Von Rad, Thompson, Van Seters, Albert de Pury...). 
Sapo ta ndërpresim kënaqjen tonë me pranimin e pjesëve historike të Dhajtës së Vjetër në mënyrë jokritike, perceptimi i parë i cili na imponohet është se historia e hebrenjëve jo vetëm që nuk përfaqëson qendrën e historisë botërore, gjë që pohojnë tezat e sionizmit politik të cilat i ka përvetësuar edhe njëfarë katekezë krishtere, por në asnjë epokë të vet nuk paraqitet ndryshe nga historia e perandorive të mëdha siç kanë qenë ajo mezopotamike, hitite ose egjiptiane. 
Po qe se e lëmë anash arkeologjinë, e cila dëshmon se më tepër se dhjetë mijë vjet njeriu është i pranishëm në regjionin i cili i përgjigjet Palestinës, edhe pse kufizohemi në periudhën historike për të cilën ekzistojnë dokumente të shkruara, në mënyrë skematike mund të dallojmë: 
	1) Kohën e hershme të bronzit, e cila vazhdon deri në mileniumin e tretë para erës së re. Nga kjo periudhë ekzistojnë argumente (sidomos pas zbulimit të teksteve të Eblës, në vitin 1976) për ekzistimin e qytetërimit të madh urbanistik në Kanan, të cilin e kanë përbërë popujt e gjuhëve semite-perëndimore, ku bëjnë pjesë gjuha aramite dhe hebraike. 
	2) Periudhën (2200-1900) të cilën e karakterizon dyndja e nomadëve. 
	3) Faza e re e urbanizimit (1900-1550) në kohën e mesme të bronzit. 
	4) Prej gjysmës së shekullit XVI para erës së re këtë regjion e dominon Egjipti: faraonët e 18 dinastive e shndërruan Palestinën në zonë kufitare egjiptiane. 

Territori në zemër të gjysmëhënës pjellore, i cili shtrihet prej Nilit deri tek Eufrati, është regjioni nëpër të cilin kanë kaluar bashkësi të ndryshme njerëzish dhe aty janë përzier. Kur nomadët ose gjysmënomadët e Mesopotamisë ose Transjordanisë, të cilët tashmë ishin në rrugë ta lënë mënyrën e jetesës nomade, arritën - gjatë shpërnguljeve të tyre sezonale - në Kanan në fillim të mileniumit të dytë para erës së re, pra, në kohën e hershme të bronzit, aty janë takuar me kanitët, të cilët 
36 R. De Vaux, O. P., The Early History of Israel, Londër 1978, fletorja 1, f. 156.  

kahmoti e kishin bërë Kananin atdhe të vetin dhe kishin qytetërim të urbanizuar, kurse kah fundi i mileniumit të dytë para erës së re ishin në prag të pranojnë përdorimin e hekurit dhe praksën e shkrimit alfabetik. 
Hebrenjtë, përkundër skemës tradicionale të Biblës, para depërtimeve nomade në Kanan nuk kanë përbërë bashkësi të veçantë etnike. Ata kanë prezentuar konfederatën e grupeve të ndryshme etnike dhe kanë qenë vetëm një nga elementet e migrimeve të mëdha nomade (sipas atit De Vaux, amoritë ose aramitë). 
Disa prej këtyre fiseve nomade janë vendosur në Kanan, përderisa të tjerët kanë vazhduar rrugën drejt Egjiptit. Të parët (në mesin e të cilëve kanë qenë edhe ata të cilët më vonë do të quhen hebrenjë) prej kanitëve e përvetësuan gjuhën, shkrimin dhe religjionin, derisa nuk u nisën sërish, rreth vitit 1400, mbase duke ndjekur pushtuesit hyksosë, për të kërkuar kullosa në Egjipt. 
Kur hyksosët u dëbuan nga Egjipti, ata të cilët me siguri arritën bashkë me ta dhe gëzonin status të privilegjuar dhe mbrojtjen e tyre janë konsideruar bashkëpunëtorë të tyre dhe iu janë nënshtruar shtypjeve të tmerrshme dhe mënyrës së rëndë jetësore. Këta njerëz të prirur për rebelim, të cilët ishin vendosur në zonat kufitare dhe nuk përfaqësonin ndonjë grup etnikumi, por më tepër një kategori njerëzish me disponim armiqësor ndaj faraonit, të quajtur apiru (nga e cila, sipas mendimit të atit De Vaux, me siguri rrjedh fjala hebrew) u larguan nga Egjipti. Sigurisht lloji i këtillë i egzoduseve të autsajderëve të pakënaqur do të ketë ndodhur mjaft shpesh dhe në mënyrë të zakonshme pasi që në kronikat egjiptiane asgjë nuk përmendet për këtë incident, bile as në raportet e rojeve kufitare, edhe pse raportet e tilla ekzistojnë prej shekullit XIX para erës së re e këndej. 
Burimet që i kemi në disponim për këtë ndodhi, krahas atyre nga Dhjata e Vjetër, mund të numërohen në gishtat e njërës dorë. Përmendja më e hershme e emrit Izrael paraqitet në një pllakë guri të ngritur mbi vorr nga periudha rreth vitit 1225, në të cilën përkujtohet fitorja e faraonit Memeptah. Aty thuhet duke mos përmendur hollësitë se ai, kur i ka pushtuar qytetet në Palestinë, e ka zhdukur edhe Izraelin. Izraeli është zhdukur, fisi i tij më nuk ekziston. Ky tekst nuk përmend asgjë më tepër për Izraelin.37
Mëpastaj, katërqind tabelëza argjili të cilat janë zbuluar prej vitit 1887 e këndej ne Tel-el-Amarn, kryeqytet i faraonit Amenophis IV (Akhenaton, 1375-1358) përmbajnë shënime të cilat dëshmojnë për korenspondencën midis faraonit dhe princërve vasalë të Palestinës dhe Sirisë. Në to nuk ka kurrfarë gjurme për Izraelin, por japin të dhëna interesante për qytetet-shtetet e Kananit dhe rivalitetin e tyre. 
Nga gjurmët e dobëta për Izraelin të cilat i gjejmë në historitë e popujve të tjerë vijmë deri në dy përfundime: 
I pari, popullit hebre nuk është e mundur ti përshkruhet e drejta e pushtuesit të parë si e drejtë historike. Kur fiset e tyre, me valën e aramitëve, arritën në Palestinë, aty i gjetën vendasët kanitë, hititë (rreth Hebronit, themelues të të cilit kanë qenë ata), amonitë (rreth Amanit), moabitë (në lindje të Detit të Vdekur) dhe edomitë (në juglindje). Njëkohësisht, nga Detit Egje arriti edhe një popull, filistinët, të cilët u vendosën midis Mount-Carmelit dhe shkretëtirës. Andaj, ata të cilët sot quhen palestinezë nuk e kanë prejardhjen vetëm prej arabëve. Arabët në një numër shumë të vogël arritën në shekullin VII të erës së re, e kthyen në Islam pjesën më të madhe të popullatës (duke përfshirë aty edhe izraelitët), u shkrinë me ta me anë të martesave të përziera dhe e futën gjuhën e tyre. Paraqitja e arabëve në Palestinë në shekullin VII ka 
37 Kjo nuk ka mund të bëjë fjalë për tërë Izraelin, do të thotë për krejt 12 fiset e tij, sepse Izraeli i tërë nuk ka qenë as i konstituar në atë kohë. Prandaj kjo është dashur të bëjë fjalë për Izraelin në një kuptim shumë të ngushtë (Po aty, fletorja 1, f. 390).  

qenë shumë më tepër fenomen kulturor se sa etnik. Palestinezët e kanë prejardhjen prej kanitëve vendës të cilët kanë qenë të vendosur në Palestinë më së paku qysh para pesë mijë vjetësh (prej fillimit të epokës historike), Filistinëve (të cilët vendit ia dhanë emrin Palestinë - në gjuhën arabe, Filastin), por edhe prej persianëve, grekëve, romakëve, arabëve dhe turqve, të cilët, pas babilonasve, hititëve dhe egjiptianëve, vazhdimisht e pushtonin vendin. Pushtuesit e parë të vendit janë ata palestinezë të cilët banojnë në të që nga fillimi i historisë. 
Përfundimi i dytë i cili imponohet nga historia e Palestinës është se hebrenjtë (apiru), kur arritën prej Egjiptit në shekullin XIII para erës së re dhe u vendosën në Palestinë, qoftë me anë të depërtimit gradual ose pushtimit (kësaj do ti kthehemi më vonë kur do të diskutojmë për rrëfimet biblike), kanë qenë vetëm njëri nga popujt pushtues (ku bëjnë pjesë babilonasit, hititët, egjiptianët, persianët, romakët, arabët, turqit, britanezët). 
Tashmë pas vendosjes së tyre në Kanan, e ajo ka ndodhur përafërsisht në shekullin XIII, mund të bisedohet për popullin izraelit, i cili ka qenë vetëm një fis në lidhjen e fiseve me prejardhje të ndryshme etnike, dhe të thirremi në burime qofshin të jashtëm apo të brendshëm: pikësëpari për arsye se, siç u përmend më lartë, nuk ka kurrfarë burimi tjetër përpos Biblës i cili bën fjalë për periudhën para kësaj,38 e pastaj edhe për atë se asnjë tekst biblik nuk është përpiluar para periudhës së sundimit të Solomonit (shekulli 10). Versionet e para biblike kanë qenë të inspiruara nga preokupimet politike të asaj kohe (të nxitura qoftë nga entuziazmi ose krtika mbretërive, nga legjitimizimi i posedimit të pronës ose uzurpi i saj etj.) dhe janë bazuar në traditën gojore. Ata kanë qenë sikur forcat norvegjeze, vargjet homeriane, legjendat për mbretin Artur, gjenealogjitë heroike të griotsave afrikane, ose rrëfimet në tregimin e novelistëve arabë në të cilat, siç thotë ati De Vaux (op. cit., f. 182): 
Emrat e vendeve ose emrat e grupeve përbrenda fisit si dhe mbiemrat e gjyshërve shpjegohen me etimologjinë e popullarizuar. Me anë të rrëfimeve dëshmohet e drejta e fisit për shfrytëzimin e ndonjë territori ose për gëzimin e ndonjë privilegji dhe në to rolin kryesor e loz ai grup të cilit i takon autori. 
Nga analiza e teksteve biblike (sepse nuk posedojmë të tjerë) kuptojmë se rreth vitit një mijë para erës së re prijësi i një grupi (i cili në shekullin XVI era e re do të emërohej condottiereom) nga fisi hebre, në krye të mercenarëve filistinezë dhe kritianë, në mënyrë të shkathtë duke shfrytëzuar balancimin e forcave të dy suprfuqive të asaj kohe, Babilonit dhe Egjiptit, arriti të krijojë mbretëri dhe, me ndihmën e truprojës së kritianëve dhe filistinëve, arriti të kurorëzohet në Jerusalem, ku banorëve të deriatëhershëm, xhebuzitëve, iu lejoi të vazhdojnë edhe më tej të jetojnë. Prijësi i këtij grupi, Davidi, i cili komandimin e një të tretës së ushtrisë së vet ia besoi filistinit të quajtur Ittai prej Gathe, kurse në Transjordani në kohën e rebelimit të Absalomit pati përkrahjen e mbretit amonitas Shobit, as që synoi ta hebreizojë Kananin. Përkundrazi, krijoi shtetin multinacional, duke marrë nën mbrojtjen e vet popuj me prejardhje dhe besime të ndryshme. Stërgjyshja e tij ka qenë maobiçanase, dhe kur e kaploi një krizë e vështirë farefisin e vet e vëndoi nën mbrojtjen e mbretit të maobëve. 
Atij një grua nga fisi hitit i lindi djalin Solomon, i cili e trashëgoi në fron dhe i cili bile edhe e zgjeroi karakterin e shtetit shumëkombësh.39 
38 Do të marrim vetëm shembullin më të rëndësishëm: vetëm emri David dhe rrëfimi për të nuk paraqitet në asnjë burim tjetër përpos Biblës - as në tekste e as në mbeturinat arkeologjike. 
39 Është interesantë të vërehet se në bazë të ligjit të shtetit të sotshëm Izrael, sipas të cilit dikush është hebre vetëm po qe se e ka nënën hebreje ose po qe se e ka pranuar besimin hebraik, mbreti Solomon nuk do të konsiderohej hebre as që do të mund të shfrytëzonte ligjin për kthim. E para, Për  

shkak se nëna e tij nuk ka qenë hebreje, por pjesëtare e hitittëve. Kurse e dyta, për shkak se asnjë rabin ortodoks, i cili është i autorizuar ta vërtetojë kthimin nuk do të pranonte ta kthejë njeriun i cili në Jerusalem ka ngritur altare për zotrat e konkubinëve të tij nga Egjipti, Edoma, Maoba, Sidona etj. E njëjta gjë do të vlente edhe për Savlin, nëna e të cilit ka qenë kanitase si dhe për mbretin David, stërgjyshja e të cilit Ruthi ka qenë maobitanase. 
Pas vdekjes së Solomonit, mbretëria e Davidit është ndarë në Izrael pjesa veriore dhe në Judejë pjesa jugore. Në vitin 721 para erës së re asirianët e pushtuan Izraelin, kurse në vitin 587 Judejën e nënshtruan babilonasit. Njerëzit autoritativë të vendit i detyruan të migrojnë. Kur e mori mbreti persian Kiri Babilonin, iu lejoi të migruarve të kthehen (edhe pse pjesa dërmuese e tyre dëshironin të qëndrojnë në Babilon). Pas kësaj hebrenjtë vazhdimisht kanë jetuar nën sundimin e persianëve, grekëve dhe romakëve deri në kryengritjen e makabejëve në shekullin II para erës së re, e cila ka qenë e drejtuar kundër Antiochus Epiphanesit, ithtar i Aleksandrit nga dinastia seleukoviq. Pas luftës njëzetvjeçare makabejët themeluan dinastinë e hazmoneanëve. Ajo u shkatërrua për shkak të konflikteve të brendshme. Në vitin 63 para erës së re Pompeji e pushtoi Palestinën dhe e bëri monarki vasale nën sundimin Irod, kështu që u bë provincë romake. Të dy kryengritjet kundër okupatorit romak njëra në vitn 70, e tjetra në vitin 135 era e re, u shuajtën. Pas shuarjes së kryengritjes së dytë, të cilën e udhëhoqi Bar Kokhbi, tempulli i shenjtë u rrënua. Populli hebre u shpërnda në të gjitha anët e Mediteranit. Në Palestinë u ndërpre qenia i bashkësisë hebraike. 
Benjamini prej Tolede, pelegrini hebraik, me rastin e vizitës së Jerusalemit në vitin 1170 ka gjetur në krejt Palestinën vetëm 1.440 hebrenjë. Nahmanidesi në vitin 1267 ka takuar vetëm dy familje hebreje në Jerusalem. 
Përderisa kryqtarët me rastin e pushtimit të Jerusalemit në vitin 1099 i dogjën hebrenjtë në sinagogë, Salahudini, pasi e çliroi qytetin, iu lejoi hebrenjve të kthehen. 
Hebrenjtë janë kthyer në Palestinë vetëm për shkak të keqtrajtimeve që kanë përjetuar nëpër vendet e tjera, e jo nga malli që kanë pasur për atdheun e praetërve të tyre. Në shekullin XV ndër të parët që u kthyen në Palestinë ishin hebrenjtë e Spanjës, të cilët nuk kishin kurrfarë nevoje të migrojnë gjatë tetë shekujsh koekzistence me arabët, por kanë ikur nga mostoleranca e inkuizicionit dhe mbretërve më katolikë se katolikët. Vetëm një numër i vogël i hebrenjve të Spanjës arriti në Palestinë. Pjesa dërmuese e tyre gjeti strehim në Francë, Holandë, Itali, Egjipt, Qipër apo në Ballkan. Në vitin 1845 në Palestinë prej gjithsejt 350 mijë banorëve sa ka pasur, vetëm 12 mijë kanë qenë hebrenj, kurse më 1880 ka pasur 25 mijë hebrenj prej popullatës së përgjithshme e cila ka numëruar 500 mijë. Përndjekjet të cilat filluan në vitin 1882 në Rusi shkaktuan valë të reja të kolonizimeve në Palestinë, pas tyre vazhduan valët e të migruarve nga Polonia dhe Rumunia. 
Duke arritur tash te momenti kur, pas publikimit të librit të Theodor Herzlit, The Jewish State (Shteti hebraik), 1896, filloi të zgjerohet sionizmi politik, duhet ta përfundojmë problemin e të ashtuquajturave të drejtat historike që të mund ti konceptojmë motivimet e reja të kësaj lëvizjeje. 
Hebrenjtë jo vetëm që nuk kanë qenë banorët e parë të Palestinës, por nuk kanë qenë asgjë më tepër se një komponentë e përzierjeve të shumë popujve në gjysmëhënën pjellore. Nuk kanë kurrfarë baze të gëzojnë të drejtën në vendin e jashtëzakonshëm gjatë kësaj historie të gjatë. Sionizmi politik merr pjesë në ndryshimin e fakteve dhe manipulimin sistematik kur në tekstet shkollore izraelite dhe në propagandën për botën e jashtme i thekson si të rëndësishme për historinë e Palestinës vetëm ato pak momente kur hebrenjtë në të kanë lozur njëfarë roli. Momentet e tilla janë:  

	1) Uzurpimi fisnor i tokës Kanan në kohën e Joshuit, të cilën tektset biblike të shekullit X e vendosin në shekullin XIII para erës së re. Teologët e shekullit VI, të cilët disa qindra vjet pas ngjarjes së cekur sërish e kanë shkruar historinë, e kanë shndërruar këtë invadim në luftë të shenjtë, duke mbajtur llogari për caqet e caktuara politike. (Për këtë më tepër do të bëhet fjalë kur do të merremi me mitologjinë fetare të sionizmit si plotësim i mitologjisë hostorike). 
	2) 73 vjetët e sundimit të Davidit dhe Solomonit. 
	3) Migrimi në Babilon dhe kthimi prej migracionit. 
	4) Më në fund, kryengritjet kundër pushtetit romak në periudhat prej vitit 66 dëri më 70 dhe prej vitit 132 deri më 135. 

E tërë pjesa tjetër e historisë së Palestinës është fshirë sikur, gjatë dy mijë vjetëve, krejt prej mileniumit të tretë e deri tek ardhja e hebrenjve, nuk ka ndodhur asgjë në atë vend, sikur gati as gjatë dy mileniumeve të ardhshëm që nga filli i kryengriyjes së Bara Kokhabit, 135 era e re, e deri në krijimin e shtetit Izrael 1948! 
Pra, miti thelbësor historik është krijuar ashtu që historitë e gjata pesë mijë vjeçare në mënyrë arbitrare janë mbajtur vetëm në disa epizoda: migrimi i hebrenjve, në mesin e aq shumë migrimeve tjera; mbretëria e Davidit, në mesin e aq shumë mbretërive tjera; ose kryengritjet e makabejëve ose Bara Kokhabit, prej të gjitha kryengritjeve tjera nga të cilat vëlon historia. 
Historia e Palestinës e cila mësohet nëpër shkollat e shtetit Izrael është vepër e falsifikuesve. Por, edhe historia e shenjtë të cilën e mësojnë edhe katekizmi katolik edhe shkollat javore protestante, duke iu përmbajtur Biblës dhe duke e injoruar historinë e vërtetë të Lindjes së lashtë, me paqëllim e ndihmojnë propagandën e sionizmit politik dhe përgatisin miliona të krishterë në mbarë botën që, mitologjinë e cila është shkatërruese për popullin palestinez dhe paqen botërore, ta pranojnë si të vërtetë. Sepse, kjo mitologji i shërben sionizmit politik si themel për pretendime, agresione dhe aneksime territoriale. 
Sionistët këtij falsifikimi fillestar të të vërtetës ia shtojnë edhe dy mite historike: 
	1) Ata duke shndërruar Palestinën në shkretëtirë historike (në përjashtim në periudhave kur ata kanë qenë aty), e transformojnë atë në shkretëtirë gjeografike: Jepjani tokën e pabanuar me popull popullit pa tokë, është i njohur formulimi i Izrael Zangwillit.40 
	2) Sionizmi (sikur antisemitë) pasi që e zhduku kuntinuitetin historik të tokës palestineze, krijoi kontinuitetin racor dhe racistik të popullit hebraik duke trilluar gjenealogjitë dhe duke refuzuar asimilimin me qëllim për të arsyetuar kthimin tokës së stërgjyshërve të këtij populli - sikur të jenë hebrenjtë e sotshëm pasardhës dhe trashëgimtarë natyror të izraelitëve nga kohërat biblike dhe sikur ata përfundimisht në këtë mënyrë të përmbushin dëshirën e kahmotshme dhe të përhershme të të gjithë bashkësive botërore hebraike. 

Në vazhdim do ti analizojmë këta dy mitologji historike. 
1. Miti mbi shkretëtirën 
Kur shteti hebraik i Herzlit (The Jewish State) në vitin 1896 e definoi qartë dhe haptas sionizmin politik, filloi të injorohet plotësisht prania e popullit palestinez. Kjo prani ka mbetur e papërmendur edhe në librin e Herzlit edhe në kuvendet konstituitive 
40 Izrael Zangwilli, The Return to Palestine, New Liberal Review, dhjetor 1901, f. 672. (Palestina është tokë e pabanuar me popull; hebrenjtë janë popull pa tokë).  

të lëvizjes botërore sioniste. Mosekzistimi i popullit palestinez është njëra nga postulatet themelore të sionizmit dhe është në rrënjë të të gjitha krimeve të mëvonshme. Zonjusha Golda Meir, në Sunday Timesu të 15 qershorit të vitit 1969 ka thënë: Thelbi qëndron në atë se palestinezët nuk kanë ekzistuar. Kjo nuk është njësoj sikur të kishte ekzistuar populli palestinez, e ne pastaj të kishim ardhë, ta kishim larguar dhe ta kishim uzurpuar tëkën e tij. Ata nuk kanë ekzistuar. 
Po qe se palestinezët nuk ekzistojnë, kurse në anën tjetër bëjnë rezistencë, ky popull i paparanishëm por i pranishëm duhet patjetër ose të dëbohet ose të zhduket, pikërisht ashtu siç u ka ndodhur indianëve me ardhjen e kolonizatorëve në Amerikë. 
Kur Einsteini e ka pyetur Weizmannin derisa ai ishte njëri nga prijësit e lëvizjes botërore sioniste: Çka do të ndodh me arabët po qe se Palestina do tu jepet hebrenjëve?, Weizmanni iu përgjigj: Çfarë arabësh? Ata nuk luajnë kurrfarë roli të rëndësishëm.41
Profesor Ben-Sion Dinuri, ministri i parë i arsimit në shtetin Izrael dhe shok i afërt i themeluesit të shtetit, David Ben-Gurionit, në hyrje të veprës së tij History of the Haganah, në botim të organizatës botërore sioniste, ka shkruar: Në vendin tonë ka vend vetëm për hebrenjtë. Do tiu themi arabëve: Dilni! Nëse nuk pajtohen dhe bëjnë rezistencë, do ti dëbojmë me forcë. 
Joseph Weitzi, ish drejtor i Zyrës për popullëzim pranë agjencisë hebraike, në vitin 1940 ka shkruar: Ne duhet patjetër ta kemi të qartë se nuk ka vend në të njëjtën kohë për të dy popujt në këtë tokë... Zgjidhje e vetme është Eretz Izraeli, bile Izraeli Perëndimor pa arabë, dhe prandaj mbetet vetëm shpërngulja e arabëve prej këtu në vendet fqinje.42
Sidoqoftë, realiteti ka qenë krejtësisht ndryshe. Pas deklaratës së Balfourit në vitin 1917, pas 20 vjetëve të sionizmit politik dhe të propagandës së tij për kthim, pas valëve të para të emigrantëve hebrenj të cilët iknin nga përndjekjet në Rusi, Poloni dhe Rumuni, sipas regjistrimit të cilin e përfunduan britanezët më 31 dhjetor të vitit 1922, në Palestinë ka pasur gjithsejt 757 mijë banorë, prej të cilëve 663 mijë kanë qenë arabë (590 mijë muslimanë dhe 73 mijë të krishterë) dhe 83 mijë hebrenj, do të thotë 88 përqind të popullatës e kanë përbërë arabët, kurse 11 përqind hebrenjtë. Duhet theksuar se kjo shkretëtirë e ashtuquajtur ka qenë eksportues i drithit dhe frutave të citrusit. 
Në vitin 1891, njëri nga sionistët e parë, Asher Ginzbergu ( i cili ka përdorur pseudonimin Ahad Haam) pasi që ia bëri një vizitë Palestinës, ka shkruar: Ne nga jashtë jemi mësuar të besojmë se Palestina është gati plotësisht e shkretë: vetëm shkretëtirë lakuriqe në të cilën mund të blehet toka sipas dëshirës. Gjërat nuk qëndrojnë ashtu, por ndryshe. Në mbarë territorin vështirë është të gjendet tokë pune e cila nuk është e punuar Vendet e vetme të cilat nuk janë kultivuar, siç ka theksuar ai vetë, janë dinat ranore dhe bregoret gurore, ku asgjë nuk kultivohet përveç pemëve edhe atë pas shumë pune të mundimshme në spastrimin dhe mbushjen e vendit me dhe.43
Në të vërtetë, para ardhjes së sionistëve beduinët (në realitet, bujqit) kanë eksportuar 300 mijë tonë drith në vit; zona e kultivuar me pemishteve që ishte pronë e arabëve e dyfishoi eksportimin në mes viteve 1921 dhe 1942; prozhmet ku janë 
41 Ka cituar Alfred Lilienthalin, The Zionist Connection, New York 1978, f. 341. 
42 Davari, 29 shtator 1967. E ka ctuar Noam Chomsky, Israeli Jews and Palestinian Arabs, Holy Cross Quarterly, në verë të vitit 1972. (Është ribotuar në veprën e Chomskit, Peace in the Middle East, Londër 1975, f. 94). 
43 Ahad Haami, Complete Works (në gjuhën hebraike), Tel-Aviv, Devir Publishing House, dhe Jerusalemi, The Hebrew Publishing House, botimi i tetë.  

kultivuar drunjtë e portokajve dhe citruset e tjera shtatëfish janë shtuar në periudhën në mes viteve 1922 dhe 1947; prodhimtaria e perimeve dhjetëfish ka qenë më e madhe në vitin 1938 se sa në vitin 1922. 
Po qe se merren parasysh vetëm frutat e citrusit, në raportin e Peelit, sekretar shtetëror për kolonitë, që ia ka dorëzuar parlamentit britanez në vitin 1937, e i cili bazohet në rritjen rapide të pemishteve me portokaj në Palestinë, është vlerësuar se prodhuesit dhe eksportuesit 30 milionë sandukë me portokaj dimëror, sado që të pritej se do të rritej prodhimtaria botërore në dhjetë vitet e ardhshme, do të përfaqësoheshin me këtë rend: 
Palestina: 15.000.000 sandukë 
SHBAT-të: 7.000.000 sandukë 
Spanja: 5.000.000 sandukë 
(Qiproja, Egjipti, Algjeria etj.): 3.000.000 sandukë. 
Ky projekt dhe të dhënat në të cilat është bazuar ai mund të gjenden në raportin e Peelit, kreu 8, paragrafi 9, f. 214. 
Po qe se merret parasysh përparimi i përgjithshëm që është realizuar në bujqësinë e të gjitha shteteve gjatë pesëdhjetë vjetëshit të fundit dhe asaj ti shtohet shuma e jashtëzakonshme e ndihmës finansiare të cilën shteti e pranon nga vendi i huaj (për çka më tepër do të bëjmë fjalë në lidhje me finansimin e shtetit Izrael), është e qartë se në këtë fushë aspak nuk mund të bisedohet për çudinë e quajtur Izrael. 
Miti mbi zbrazëtirën historike dhe gjeografike është dashur të shërbejë si pikënisje themelore e politikës sioniste në Izrael, me qëllim që ti arsyetojë keqtrajtimet, grabitjet, represaliet për fushëveprimin dhe forcën e të cilave do të bëhet fjalë në faqet e ardhshme. 
2. Miti mbi racën 
Miti i dytë themelor historik i sionizmit bën fjalë mbi kontinuitetin e racës dhe mallin e përhershëm për kthim. Gjenealogjia e rrejshme ka për qëllim imponimin e besimit se të gjithë hebrenjtë e sotshëm të botës janë pasardhës të një race e cila, sipas urdhërit Hyjnor, me Abrahamin dhe patriarkët ka arritur en bloc në tokën e premtuar Kanan, pas kësaj ka ikur në Egjipt, që mëpastaj, me ndërmjetësimin e Zotit të vet, të lirohet nga robëria me shpërnguljen e çuditshme të cilën e ka udhëhequr Mojsiu rreth shekullit XIII, dhe e cila më në fund nën udhëheqjen e Joshuit e ka nënshtruar tokën e premtuar, duke e çrrënjosur, spas urdhërave të Zotit, popullatën vendase me qëllim që të ndërtojë mbretërinë e Davidit - që pas së gjithash të jetë e fituar dhe e dëbuar në migrim. 
Në vitin 539 kur Kiri iu lejoi të internuarve të kthehen, dy njerëz të afërt të oborrit persian, prifti i lartë Nehemiu dhe qatibi e prifti Ezrai, nga meraku që të ruajnë pastërtinë e religjionit dhe racës së vet dhe ti ikin shkrirjes së hebrenjve në ato popuj në mesin e të cilëve kanë jetuar, kanë përcaktuar ligje rigoroze të cilët i kanë ndaluar martesat me gratë që nuk janë hebreje dhe e kanë kodifikuar Ligjin i cili edhe më herët i është shpallur Mijsiut, duke instaluar pushtetin absolut priftëror. 
Ligjet të cilët i janë dedikur ndasisë racore kanë qenë mjaft rigorozë: Ndahuni prej njerëzve të këtij vendi dhe prej grave të huaja (Ezrai, X, 11). Bashkëshortet prej popujve të huaj është dashur të përzihen në afat prej tre muajsh. Te Nehemiu (XIII, 3) lexojmë: 
Në atë kohë i kam parë hebrenjtë të cilët kanë qenë të matruar me gra nga fissi Acshdod, Amonit dhe Maobit. Fëmijët e tyre kanë folur më shumë në gjuhën e nënave të tyre dhe nuk kanë mundur të flasin në gjuhën hebreje. Kam bërë luftë  

me ta dhe i kam mallkuar, disa prej tyre i kam dënuar, ua kam shkulur flokët dhe i kam shtyrë të betohen në Zot, duke iu thënë: Ju nuk do tua sillni vajzat e tyre djemve tuaj as do tua jepni vajzat tuaja djemve të tyre, e as do ti sillni vajzat e tyre për veten tuaj (XIII, 23-25). 
Në këtë mënyrë e kam pastruar popullin prej të gjithë të huajve dhe kam caktuar reparte priftërinjsh dhe levitësh, çdonjërin me detyrë të veçantë (XIII, 30). 
Pra, hebreizmi, parimisht i ruajtur nga çdo ndikim i jashtëm, është dashur të bëhet i përjetshëm nën mbikqyrjen vigjilente të klerikëve të lartë. 
Kur të analizojmë si e komenton sionizmi bashkëkohor Biblën parcialisht, me mitologji dhe në baza fisnore, do të shohim se ky version zyrtar i historisë hebreje, legjenda e artë, apologjetika në shërbim të qëllimeve të vërtetuar në mënyrë të qartë, paraqet elementin e tij kryesor. 
Historia e këtillë i prezentohet edhe diasporës, hebrenjëve të shpërndarë nëpër mjediset e mbarë popujve të botë, në të cilën për bashkësitë bebreje, sipas mendimit të sionistit, çdoherë dhe çdokund të përndjekura, thuhet se e kanë ruajtur shpresën mesiane për tu kthyer në tokën e premtuar të cilën vetëm përkohësisht e kanë humbur. 
Prandaj vetëm ata prej të gjithë popujve të botës janë trashëgimtarë të popullit priftëror, të obliguar me misionin hyjnor që me anë të vuajtjeve dhe besimit të paluhatshëm të dëshmojnë cakun themelor të Zotit. Për këtë arsye, historia e tërë njerëzisë rrotullohet rreth fatit të këtij populli. 
Më vonë do të shohim se si sionizmi i sotshëm politik e ka sekularizuar këtë skemë që bile edhe para atyre (edhe në shtetin Izrael edhe në diasporë) të cilët më nuk e rrëfejnë besimin hebraik ti arsyetojë disa forma të forcës politike. 
Para se të kalojmë në polemikën mbi komentimin e gabuar themelor teologjik që është bazë e ideologjise sioniste, me temat e premtimit me të cilat fitohet e drejta Hyjnore në tokën e Palestinës dhe të zgjedhjes së popullit hebre e cila i lejon që në emër të asaj të drejte Hyjnore ti shkelë të gjitha të drejtat njerëzore të atyre që me vite jetojnë dhe veprojnë në Palestinë, do ti shqyrtojmë dy mitologji ndihmëse: mitin mbi racën hebreje dhe mitin mbi mallin e përherhsëm për kthim. 
Nocioni racë është shpikje e Evropës së shekkullit XIX, e cila që të gjejë arsyetim për udhëheqje koloniale të Perëndimit, me vetdëshirë e ka ndryshuar dallimin midis grupeve linguistike në nocion të dallimit biologjik dhe, para së gjithash, në kierarki midis ndarjeve të mëdha etnike të njerëzimit. 
Para se ky mit tragjik të zhvillohet, sidomos me anë të komentimeve të çmendura të kont Joseph-Arthur de Gobineauit në veprën e tij me titull Essay on the Inequality of the Races of Monkind (Ese mbi pabarazinë e racave njerëzore), në vitin 1853, më afër nocionit racë ka qenë koncepti fisnor i bashkësisë për nga gjaku, i arsyetuar në të gjitha qytetërimet me projektimin mitologjik të stërgjyshit të përbashkët, heroit eponimik të fisit ose me gjenealogji legjendare siç e gjejmë tek indianët amerikanë ose në Eneidë (poemën e Virgjilit) dhe në Dhjatën e Vjetër. Megjithatë, perceptimi i këtillë nuk ka pasur domethënien e racës në kuptimin e fjalës që ka fituar në Evropë në shekullin XIX, në të vërtetë, kuptimin e disa grupimeve të mëdha të qenieve njerëzore. Me të janë nënkuptuar individët me prejardhje të njëjtë në bashkësi të vogla fisnore ose në shtresa të veçanta shoqërore. Në gjuhën frenge të shekullit XVI, për shembull, dinastia e caktuar mbretërore është quajtur race, kurse në shekullin XVIII, fisni trashëgimtare, de race, e vënë përballë aristokratëve të sapoformuar, të cilët nuk kamë pasur gjenealogji. 
Tashmë në shekullin XVIII, që shëmbullohet me Buffonin, u paraqit ideja mbi yrnekun origjinal të njerëzimit, për racën e bardhë, e cila gjithë e më shumë po  

degjenerohet me largimin e saj nga brezi mesatar. Pastaj, në emër të evolucionizmit të lartë etnocentrik, Evropa, strumbullari kryesor i tij, filloi ashtu si përherë të kundrojë në popujt joperëndimorë si në popuj primitivë dhe ti arsyetojë pushtimet kolonizuese të njeriut të bardhë si një formë drejt përhapjes së progresit. Nocioni i sotshëm i pazhvillimisë konceptin e kësaj hierarkie e bën të pavdekshëm, sipas së cilit model i shtegdaljes së njerëzimit është modeli i Perëndimit: ndonjë popull a është pak a shumë i zhvilluar mvaret prej asaj sa është afër këtij modeli. Levi-Straussi në Race et Histoire (Raca dhe historia) ashpër e sulmon etnocentrizmin e tillë dhe tregon se si vepron ai në varfërim, sepse e ndërpret dialogun në mes kulturave: Gabim i vetëm i cili mund ti shkaktojë vuajtje një bashkësie njerëzore dhe ta pengojë në përmbushjen e plotë të natyrës së vet është izolimi nga të tjerët.44
Pseudoteoria mbi racën përherë ka shërbyer për arsyetimin e dominimit dhe dhunës. Shembull kulminant i saj është racizmi. Hitleri në Mein Kampf i akuzon jehuditë se kanë sjellë zezakë në rajonin e Rajnës me qëllim të kryqëzimit të racës së bardhë të cilën ata e urrejnë, duke pohuar se jehuditë e helmojnë gjakun e të tjerëve, por e ruajnë të vetin nga falsifikimi. 
Patjetër duhet theksuar se Hitleri, nga zgjidhjet e tjera të mundshme, u përcaktua të imitojë therorinë e vet. Ligjdhënësi i cili i publikoi ligjet e përgjakur nirnberiane, në preambullë thekson se e kanë frymëzuar vendimet e para historike, të cilat, për të ruajtur pastërtinë e racës, i sollën Ezrai dhe Nehemiu. 
Këtu nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për historinë e lashtë ose arkeologjinë, sepse sipas traditës së rabinëve, ligji themelor i shtetit të sotshëm izraelit i definon hebrenjtë pikërisht ashtu si kanë kërkuar Ezrai dhe Nehemiu dhe si është konstatuar me ligjet raciste nirnberiane. Hebre është njeriu i cili ka lind prej nënës hebraike (kriter racor) ose e ka pranuar besimin hebraik (kriter teokratik).45 Personat e vetëm të cilët mund të kenë dobi prej ligjit për kthim dhe privilegje që rrjedhin prej tij, në shtetin Izrael, janë ata të cilët i plotësojnë kriteret në fjalë. Pra, këtu nuk bëhet fjalë vetëm për definimin racor, por edhe për diskriminimin racist, sepse, siç do të shohim, përkatësia njërit ose tjetrit grupacion etnik sjell ose privilegje ose nënrenditje. 
Racizmi nuk ka baza shkencore. Nga këndvështrimi biologjik teoria e vjetër mbi indeksin kranial e cila bën dallimin midis colichocephalousit dhe brachyephalousit konsiderohet e pavlefshme. Gjnetika moderne sipas së cilës disa gjene drejtojnë cilësitë serologjike të gjakut, po ashtu, tregon se koncepti biologjik i racës është i papranueshëm. 
????? Zanafilla (XI 18-27) shërben, sikur ligjet e tjera raciste, që të arsyetojë hierarkitë dhe dominimet. Tre djemtë e Noit, të cilët, pasi zbritën prej anijes, morën përsipër të popullëzojnë tërë tokën, duhej të konsideroheshin nismëtarë të aziatikëve (Shemi), evropianëve (Japheti) dhe afrikanëve (Hami). Këto të fundit kanë qenë të gjykuar në robëri dhe tirani. Në Mesjetën feudale Hami konsiderohej si stërgjysh i robërve, kurse Japheti si stërgjysh i zotërinjëve ?????? Semi si stërgjysh i priftërisë arriti në kulmin e shkallës????? Leon Poliakovi, në veprën The Aryan Mith (Mitologjia arianite), vëren se sipas traditës hebraike (??????), edhe pse ajo nuk thërret qartë në racën46
Historia nuk ofron themel hiç më objektiv për nocionin racë se sa biologjia. Të thuhet se jehuditë janë racë tjetërfare nga raca e popujve tjerë, do të thotë, të krijosh mitologji, edhe atë mitologji që është e pranueshme edhe për antisemitët edhe 
44 C. Levi-Straussi, Race and Victory në Structural Anthropology, fletorja 2, 1977, f. 356. 
45 Shih:?????, Fundamental Lows of the State of Israel, New York, 19., f. 156. 
46 Leon Poliakovi, The Aryan Mith, Londër 1874, f. 327.  

për sionistët. Antisemitizmi dhe sionizmi mbështeten në supozimin e njëjtë dhe çojnë drejt rezultateve të njëjta. 
Ky supozim i përbashkët është besimi në njëfarë partikulariteti hebraik të cilin nuk mund ta asimilojnë popujt e tjerë, pa marrë parasysh se a ka ta bëjë me pasojat e zgjedhshmërisë ose ekskluzivitetit. 
Rezultat edhe i qëndrimit të antisemitëve edhe sionistëve është konkludimi se jehuditë duhet patjetër të jenë të ndarë prej popujve tjerë dhe të mbledhur në një geto botërore, ky edhe ka qenë vazhdimisht qëllimi i antisemitëve. 
Në realitet, asnjëherë nuk ka ekzistuar kurrfarë race hebraike përveçse në marritë e Hitlerit dhe në llomotitjet e sionistëve. Në çdo shkallë të historisë jehuditë kanë qenë pjesë përbërëse e grupeve më të mëdha etnike (të cilat, veç kësaj, nuk kanë qenë raca). 
Nomadët ose barinjtë, të cilët patën hyrë në tokën Kenan dhe të cilët tashmë ishin në rrugë të pranonin jetën në vendstrehime të përhershme, kanë qenë aremitë, ardhacakë nga rajoni i Eufratit Verior, Transjordania ose Arabia, pra, semitë, mirëpo jo në bazë të gjakut, por në bazë të gjuhës, ashtu siç janë edhe arabët edhe izraelitët e sotshëm. Afërsia e gjuhës hebreje me atë arabe e vërteton këtë fakt. 
Aparu dhe Habiru (hebrenj) të cilët dolën nga Egjypti (Exodus, Libri i dytë i Moisiut), kanë qenë vetëm kategori shoqërore (njerëz të skajshëm të shoqërisë, disidentë), e jo grup etnik. 
Fiset të cilat depërtuan në Kenan në mnyrë paqesore ose me luftë, u përzinë edhe në aspektin kulturor edhe me anë të lidhjeve të gjakut me popullatën vendase. Këtë e dëshmuan disa shekuj më vonë ligjet racore të Ezrait dhe Nehemiut. 
Mbretëria e Davidit dhe Solomonit ka qenë multinacionale dhe u ka ofruar mirëseardhje grupeve të huaja etnike dhe kultit të tyre religjioz. 
Kur mbreti Kir u lejoi emigrantëve në Babilon që të kthehen, një pjesë e madhe e tyre mbeti në Mesopotami, ku tashmë i kishin lëshuar thellë rrënjët. 
Në fund, kur romakët i dëbuan izraelitët pas rebelimit të Bar Kokhbeit dhe rebelimit të viteve të shtatëdhjeta të erës së re, këta shpesh angazhoheshin ti kthejnë në fenë e tyre banorët të cilët u kishin ofruar strehim. Joseph Reinachi më 30 mars të vitit 1919,në Journal des Debats, shkruajti: 
Hebrenjtë e Palestinës përfaqësojnë vetëm një pakicë të vogël. Njësoj si të krishterët dhe muslimanët, hebrenjtë kanë qenë mjaft të zellshëm në kthimin e popujve tjerë në fenë e tyre. Para nismës së epokës kristiane hebrenjtë tashmë kishin kthyer në besimin monoteist të Moisiut shumë semitë tjerë (ose arabë), grekë, egjiptianë dhe romakë. As më vonë, jehuditë nuk kanë qenë më pak aktivë në përfitimin e besëndërruarve në Azi, në tërë Afrikën Veriore, në Itali, Spanjë dhe Gali. Në bashkësitë hebraike, të cilat i përmend Gregory prej Toursi në kronikat e tij, pa dyshim kanë dominuar besëndërruarit galianë dhe romakë. Në mesin e jehudive, të cilët Ferdinand Katoliku i dëboi prej Spanje dhe të cilët u vendosën në Itali, Francë, në Lindje dhe në Smirnë (Izmir), ka pasur shumë besëndërruar me prejardhje iberike. Pjesa dërmuese e jehudive rusë, polakë dhe galicianë janë pasardhës të Khazarit, popull tatar nga Rusia Jugore, të cilët me të madhe janë kthyer ne judaizëm në kohën e sundimit të Karlit të Madh. Të flasish për njëfarë race hebraike, don të thotë, ose të jesh i padishëm ose të jesh i pandershëm... Hebrenjtë kanë qenë vetëm një prej shumë fiseve arabe ose semite, të cilët u vendosën në Azinë Perëndimore. 
Përfundimi i Joseph Reinachit është i qartë: Pasi që nuk ekziston as racë hebreje as komb hebre, por vetëm religjion hebraik, sionizmi vërtet është marrëzi - gabim i trefishtë: historik, arkeologjik dhe etnik.  

Maxime Rodinsoni e vërteton pikëpamjen e Reinachit me saktësi edhe më të madhe shkencore: 
Është fare e mundshme që të ashtuquajturit banorë arabë të Palestinës (të cilët, më në fund, kur bëhet fjalë për shumicën, u bënë arabë), kanë shumë më tepër gjak jehudinjsh të vjetër - edhe antropologjia fizike këtë mundohet ta argumentojë se është e saktë - se sa shumë hebrenj të diasporës të cilët ekskluziviteti fetar në asnjë mënyrë nuk i ka penguar të absorbojnë konvertitë me prejardhje të ndryshme. Prosetilizmi hebraik shekuj me radhë ka qenë i rëndësishëm bile edhe në Evropën Perëndimore, kurse ka vazhduar në vendet e tjera brenda periudhave të gjata kohore. Në kuptimin historik, argumente të mjaftueshme janë: shteti hebraik i Arabisë Jugore në shekullin VI, shtetas të të cilit kanë qenë arabët jugor të konvertuar në judaizëm; shteti hebraik rus i Khazarit në Rusinë Juglindore prej shekullit VIII-X, të cilin e kanë përbërë turqit, finlandezo-hungarezët, e padyshim pjesërisht edhe sllavët; hebrenjtë e Kinës, të cilët plotësisht u kinezizuan; hebrenjtë e zi të Cochinit; hebrenjtë e Etiopisë etj. Edhe nga aspekti antropologjik, vështrimi i cilitdo tubim hebrenjsh me background tjetërfare mjafton që të na japë një pasqyrë për madhësinë e popujve tjerë47
Nga ky trillim i historisë Thomas Kiermani ka formuluar përfundimin më të qartë: Antropologët kanë ardhur në përfundim se jehuditë evrolindor shpikësit e sionizmit kanë pak ose aspak lidhje biologjike me Palestinën.48
٭ ٭ ٭ 
Që shqyrtimin për këto gjoja të drejta historike ta sjellim deri në fund, duhet marrë parasysh tre momente kyçe në krijimin e shtetit Izrael: 
1) Deklaratën e Balfaurit, të përmbajtur në letrën dërguar baronit prej Rothschildi më 2. nëntor të vitit 1917: 
Qeveria e Lartëmadhërisë së Tij shikon me dashamirësi në themelimin e atdheut nacional të pupullit hebraik në Palestinë dhe do të bëjë përpjekje që ky qëllim të arrihet më lehtë, por të kuptohet qartë se me asgjë nuk ka tiu shkilen të drejtat qytetare dhe fetare bashkësive ekzistuese johebreje në Palestië ose të drejtat dhe statusi politik i jehudive në cilindo shtet tjetër të botës. 
Edhe vetë Balfauri shpejt e kuptoi rrezikun. Më 19 shkurt i shkruajti Llojdi Georgerit: Pikë e dobët e pozitës sonë, natyrisht është ajo se në rastin e Palestinës me dashje dhe me të drejtë nuk e pranojmë sentencën e vetpërcaktimit. Sikur të kërkonim mendimin e banorëve vendasë, shtoi ai, ato pa dyshim do të merrnin vendim antihebraik. 
Këtë e vërtetoi edhe raporti i Komisionit King-Crane, të cilin e dërgoi kryetari Vilson që të konstatojë opcionet dhe dëshirat e banorëve në përgjithësi. Në mesazhin mbi Palestinën të cilin anëtarët e Komisionit ia drejtuan kryetarit më 12 qershor, shkruan: 
Këtu banorët e vjetër, muslimanët dhe të krishterët, kanë një qëndrim të përbashkët dhe mjaft armiqësor ndaj migrimit ekstenziv hebraik ose synimeve që jehuditë të vënë pushtet mbi ta. Dyshojmë se këtu ndonjëri prej nëpunësve anglezë 
47 Maxime Rodinsoni, Israel: A Colonial Settler Statel, New York 1973, fq. 79-80. Po ashtu, Ilan Halevin, La Question juive, Paris, Editions de Minuit 1981, fq 116-125, dhe shqyrtimin e tij për librin e Arthur Kostlerit mbi khazarët, The Thirteenth Tribe, Londër 1976. 
48 Thomas Kiermani, The Arabs, Abacus Edition, 1975, f. 296.  

ose amerikanë beson se realizimi i programit sionist është i mundshëm në ndonjë mënyrë tjetër përpos përkrahjes së forcave të mëdha ushtarake.49
Komisioni, duke hudhur poshtë pjesën më të madhe të programit sionist, dha propozim që ti jepet përkrahje bashkimit të Sirisë dhe Palestinës nën mandatin amerikan, duke siguruar vendbanime të kufizuara nacionale për hebrenjtë. 
Arthur Koestleri në mënyrë të shkëlqyeshme e ka definuar atë që ka arritur Balfauri me deklaratën e tij: Një popull solemnisht ia ka premtuar popullit tjetër tokën e popullit të tretë.50
Me këtë deklaratë nisën të renditen njëra pas tjetrës rrenat e mëdha si udhërrëfues në shtetin Izrael dhe në veprimin e prijësve të tij: Jo vetëm që klauzola e deklaratës së Balfourit, për respektimin e të drejtave njerëzore të bashkësive johebreje, është vënë përherë në lojë, por edhe idenë të cilën e ka definuar libri i Bardhë britanez në vitin 1922 për vendbanimin nacional hebraik si një qendër prej ku do të përhapej kultura dhe religjioni hebraik ka qenë vetëm maskë pas së cilës është fshehur krijimi i shtetit sionist, më 26 shkurt të vitit1919 zotëri Cruzoni ka shkruar: 
Derisa Weizmanni ndoshta me vendlindjen nacionale ju flet njërën dhe derisa ju me të nënkuptoni diç tjetër, ai përgatitë krejtësisht diç të tretën. A ka në mend shtetin hebre, kombin hebre, nënshtrimin e banorëve arabë pushtetit hebre e të ngjashme. Planet e tija janë maskuar me shkathtësi, kurse do të tentojnë ti realizojnë nën mburojën e tutorisë britaneze. 
Kjo është dyftyrësi e qartë e diplomacisë sioniste. Në mars të vitit 1921 Këshilli Nacional Hebraik i dërgoi Winston Churchilit një memorandum në të cilin thuhet se populli hebre nuk mund të durojë dyshimet që tia mohojë të drejtat popullit tjetër. 
Golda Meiri, megjithatë, më 25 qershor të vitit 1969 në Kneset ka deklaruar të kundërtën: Dëshiroj që në shtetin hebraik të vendosë shumica e hebrenjve, gjë e cila nuk mund të krijohet Brenda nate Gjithmonë kam besuar se ky është thelbi i sionizmit. 
2) Vendimin për ndarjen e Palestinës, të cilin më 29 nëntor të vitit 1947 e aprovoi Kuvendi Gjeneral i KB. 
Hebrenjtë atëherë përbënin 32 përqind të popullatës së përgjithshme të vendit dhe psedonin 5,6 përqind të tokës. Shtetit sionist iu nda 56 përqind e territorit me tokë më pjellore. 
Votimi për planin e ndarjes ka qenë shkas i disa punëve të flliqta. Më 18 dhjetor të vitit 1947 anëtari i dhomës përfaqësuese të KB, Lawrence H. Smithi ia përkujtoi Kongresit atë çka ka ndodhur. 
Të kontrollojmë proçes verbalin që të shohim çka ka ndodhur në mbledhjen e Kuvendit të KB para votimit për ndarje: për aprovimin e rezolutës janë dashtë dy të tretat e votave. Kuvendi është dashtë të votojë dy herë dhe votimi në të dy rastet është shtyrë. Ekzistojnë raporte autentike se në ndërkohë përfaqësuesi i SHBA-ve në Kuvend dhe zyrtarët e lartë të Washingtonit u kanë bërë shumë presion përfaqësuesve të tre popujve të vegjël... Votat vendimtare për ndarje janë marrë prej Haitit, Liberisë dhe Filipineve. Këta vota kanë mjaftuar që të arrihet shumica e dy të tretave. Para saj, këta shtete e kanë kundërshtuar masën e përmendur... Presioni që e kanë bërë përfaqësuesit tonë, zyrtarët tonë, si dhe qytetarët privatë të SHBA-ve meriton çdo qortim.51
Drow Pearsoni, në rubrikën e tij: Merry-Go-Round (Kali rrotullues), të 2 dhjetorit 1947, ka paraqiur hollësi të këtilla: 
49 Hany Hawordi, The King-Crane Commission, Bejrut 1962, f.92. 
50 Arthur Koestleri, Promise and Fulfilment, Londër 1949, f. 4. 
51 U. S. Congressional Record, 18 dhjetor 1947, f. 1174.  

Harvey Firestoni, i cili posedon plantacione të kauçukut në Liberi, ka lidhë punë me qeverinë liberiane... 
Vetë kryetari Truman ia ekspozoi Ministrinë e punëve të jashtme presionit të pashembullt. Nënsekretari shtetëror, Sumner Wellesi, ka shkruar: Shtëpia e Bardhë drejtpërdrejtë ka urdhëruar që te zyrtarët amerikanë të zbatohen të gjitha format e presionit të drejtëpërdrejtë ose të tërthortë në mënyrë që për një kohë të shkurtër të sigurohet shumica e nevojshme e votave.52
Këtë e vërteton edhe James Forresti, sekretari i atëhershëm i Ministrisë së Mbrojtjes: 
Metodat të cilat i shfrytëzojnë njerëzit jasht organeve të pushtetit ekzekutiv, që të bëjnë zullum dhe presion te popujt e tjerë në Kuvendin Gjeneral, janë metoda skandaloze.53
3) Okupimin e territorit, në zonën e cila u ishte ndarë arabëve, nga ana e trupave sionistë, ndërmjet vendimit për ndarje, të sjellur më 29 nëntor të vitit 1947 dhe mbarimit të vërtetë të mandatit britanez, më 15 maj të vitit 1948; shembuj për këtë janë Jaffa dhe Acra. 
Në rrethanat e caktuara a mund tiu zehet për të madhe palestinezëve dhe vendeve fqinje për atë pse nuk u pajtuan me padrejtësinë monstruoze të aktit të kryer dhe pse rrefuzuan të pranojnë shtetin sionist? 
Megjithatë, shtetit sionist nuk i mjaftonte vetëm toka. Ai atë duhej ta pastronte nga popullata vendase që të krijohej koloni, por jo koloni e tipit tradicional që ka për qëllim eksploatimin e fuqisë punëtore të vendit, por koloni ardhacakësh të cilët do të duhej të zenin vendin e banorëve autoktonë. 
Shteti sionist, për të realizuar këtë qëllim, u lëshua në atë që mund të thirret vetëm me një emër - terorizëm shtetëror, do të thotë, në pogrome54 të vërteta kundër popullatës palestineze. Shembull më i shprehur është Deir Yasini. Më 9 prill të vitit 1948, duke ndjekur shembullin e nacistëve në Oradour, trupat Irgune, me në krye Menachem Beginin, masakruan 254 vetë të këtij katundi - burra, gra, fëmijë dhe pleq.55 Në librin e tij, The Revolt, Begini shkruan se pa atë që u bë në Deir Yasin nuk do të ekzistonte shteti Izrael, dhe pastaj shton: Në ndërkohë Haganahi ka kryer sulme të suksesshme në frontet e tjera Arabët i ka kapur paniku dhe kanë ikur, duke bërtitë Deir Yasini! (f. 165). 
Tashmë më 15 maj të vitit 1948, sekretari gjeneral i Ligës Arabe e ka informuar sekretarin gjeneral të KB, se shtetet arabe janë të detyruara të intervenojnë për të mbrojtur palestinezët. 
Pas luftës së parë arabe-izraelite në vitin 1949, sionistët mbanin nën kontrollin e tyre 80 përqind të Palestinës, kurse 770 mijë palestinezë ishin të dëbuar nga vendi. 
Kombet e Bashkuara emëruan ndërmjetësues, kont Folkea Bernadottein. Në raportin e tij të fundit, kont Bernadottei ka shkruar: 
Parimet e të drejtës elementare seriozisht do të lëndoheshin në qoftë se këtyre viktimave të pafajshme të konfliktit do tiu mohohej e drejta e kthimit nëpër shtëpi në kohën kur migrantët hebrenj vazhdimisht arrijnë në Palestinë. Tiu mohohet kjo e drejtë, do të thotë, të përkrahet kërcënimi i shpërnguljeve permanente të 
52 Sumner Wellesi, We Need not Fail, Boston 1948, f. 63. 
53 The Forrestal Diaries, New York 1951, f. 63. 
54 Pogrom, term anglisht që nënkupton: vrasjen e planifikuar të popullatës së pambrojtur . 
55 Sa i përket masakrit në Deir Yasin është interesant të krahasohet versioni të cilin e ka rrëfyer Begini në librin e tij The Revolt, në botimin anglisht më 1951, dhe dëshmia e Jaxques de Reynierit, drejtor i misionit ndërkombëtar të Kryqit të Kuq në Jerusalem, në librin e tij më 1948 a Jerusalem (Neuchatel, Editions de la Baconniere 1950, ribotimi 1969, fq. 69-78).  

migrantëve arabë të cilët shekuj me radhë kanë lëshuar rrënjët e tyre në këtë tokë. 
Ai i ka përshkruar plaçkitjet, shkatërrimet dhe grabitjet me përmasa të mëdha dhe shembujt e zhdukjes së katundeve të cilët nuk kanë përfaqësuar kurrfarë caku ushtarak. 
Ky raport (document i KB, A.648, f. 14) u është paraqitur KB më 16 shtator të vitit 1948. Një ditë më vonë, më 17 shtator të vitit 1948, kont Bernadottei dhe ndihmësi i tij francez, pukovnik Seroti, u vranë në pjesën e Jerusalemit, e cila ka qenë nën okupimin sionist. 
Qeveria izraelite, e ballafaquar me zemërimin e përgjithshëm botëror, e arrestoi udhëheqësin e grupit Stern Fridman-Yellin dhe e dënoi me pesë vjet burgim. Ai u amnestua në vitin 1950 dhe u zgjodh në Kneset. Në korrik të vitit 1971 Baruch Nadeli, njëri nga udhëheqësit e grupit Stern prej vitit 1948 kërkoi që ti jepet mirënjohje nga se ka dhënë urdhër të kryhet masakri.56
Udhëheqësi sionist i shtetit Izrael lehtë mund të lozë rolin e Kombeve të Bashkuara, sepse shumica e anëtarëve të këtij trupi heshtazi kanë lejuar uzurpimin sionist të Palestinës. 
Para valës së dekolonizimit më 1948, në Organizatën e KB, me shumicë, kanë dominuar fuqitë perëndimore. OKB, duke ua rrefuzuar arabëve të drejtën e vendosjes për fatin e vet, të cilët në atë kohë përbënin dy të tretat e popullatës palestineze, ka thyer Rezolutën e vet. 
Në qoftë se gjërat vështrohen bile edhe vetëm nga aspekti juridik, shtrrohen një sërë pyetjesh.57 Vendimin për dobinë e ndarjes e ka sjellë Kuvendi Gjeneral, e jo Këshilli i Sigurimit. Andaj, kjo ka vlerë vetëm të rekomandimit, por jo edhe të vendimit të plotëfuqishëm. Veç kësaj, këtë ndarje nuk e kanë rrefuzuar vetëm palestinezët. Irguni i Beginit në atë kohë doli me deklaratë se një ndarje e tillë është e paligjshme dhe kurrë nuk do të përkrahet. 
Jerusalemi ka qenë dhe përherë do të mbetet kryeqyteti ynë. Eretz Izraeli sërish do ti kthehet popullit izraelit. Krejt dhe përgjithmonë Këto çka duhet të përgatitim nuk janë plane mbrojtëse lokale, por plane të gjera strategjike, edhe për të zmbrapsur sulmet edhe për të përgatitur ofensiva të armatës çlirimtare hebreje.58
Ben-Gurioni vetë ka shkruar: Derisa nuk kishin shkuar britanezët, në asnjë vendbanim hebraik, sado larg të ketë qenë ai, nuk kanë hyrë arabët dhe nuk e kanë pushtuar, ndërkaq, Haganahi okupoi shumë pozita arabe dhe çliroi Tiberiasin dhe Haifin, Jaffën dhe Safadin.59
Kjo është mënyra me të cilën territori, që OKB fillimisht ua kishte ndarë sionistëve (56 përqind), u shtua në gati 80 përqind. 
Shkurt thënë, është gabim të pohohet se shtetin Izrael e kanë krijuar Kombet e Bashkuara. Ai është krijuar me një sërë faktesh të gatshme, nga dhuna e Hanagahit, Irgunit dhe grupit Stern. 
56 Për vrasjen e gjeneral Bernadotteit shiko raportin e gjeneral A. Lundstromit (i cili në kohën e vrasjes ka ndodhur në automobilin e Bernadotteit), i cili është dërguar në KB në të njëjtën ditë kur ka ndodhur vrasja. Gjeneral Lundstromi e ka shkruar librin i cili është botuar në Romë në vitin 1970: Un tributo alla memoria del Conte Foke Bernadotte, kurse Ralph Hewini, librin: Count Bernadotte, His Life and Work (Londër 1950). Rrëfimi i Baruch Nadelit u paraqit në javoren milanase Europa, kurse e përcolli edhe Le Monde më 4 dhe 4 korrik të vitit 1971. 
57 Në lidhje me këtë çështje shiko: Henry Cattani, Palestine, the arabs and Israel, Londër 1969. 
58 Begini, The Revolt, fq. 335-337. 
59 David Ben-Gurioni, Rebirtanel Destiny of Israel, New York 1954, f. 530.  

Kështeu rrëfehet për mitet historike, përfundohet me shkrimin mbi trillimet dhe gjakderdhjet. As që ka mund të ndodh ndryshe, nëse jo për diç tjetër, atëherë për vetë idetë mbi të drejtat historike, të cilat kur zbatohen në rrugë të gjata, janë udhërrëfenjëse absurde dhe tmerre lufte. 
Sikur të gjeneralizojmë mënyrën sioniste të përvetësimit, e cila themelohet në të drejtat historike, në tërë planetin tonë do të bëhej kaos. Pse italianët të mos i dëshmojnë të drejta historike mbi Francën, ku romakët, pasi që Julie Cezari e nënshtroi Galinë, sunduan shumë më shumë se sa mbretërit izraelitë në Palestinë? Pse skandinavët të mos e përvetësojnë Normandinë, Anglinë dhe Sicilinë në emër të gjyshërve të tyre normando-norvegjezë? Çka do të ndodhte me Afrikën sikur pushtuesit e lashtë të saj të kërkonin rekonstruimin e Perandorisë Mandingo ose pushtetin supreme të prijësve fisnorë Fulë? 
Po qe se kufizohemi bile vetëm në Evropë, a do të ishim në gjendje të parashohim vargun e ndodhive që do të duhej patjetër të ndodhnin sikur shtetet e sotshme evropiane të tentonin të dëshmojnë të drejtat historike në territoret, të cilat i kanë sunduar ose kanë përbërë pjesën më të madhe të popullatës në ndonjë periudhë të kaluar kohore. Në qoftë se kthehemi vetëm prej kontratës së Warshavskyfalit në vitin 1648, vetëm 350 vjet mbrapa, që kanë shënuar nisjen e re të Evropës, me shkatërrimin përfundimtar të krishtërizmit dhe lindjes së shtetit nacional, Evropa me kërkimet kontradiktore, historike, të secilit shtet në vete, do të hudhej në një rrëmujë të përgjakur tmerruese. Flaka do ti shkonte prej Suedie e deri në Itali dhe Austri, dhe prej Alaske e deri në Ballkan. E çka do të ndodhte sikur të duhej të kthehemi prej shkatërrimit të mbretërisë romake, para pesëmbëdhjetë shekujsh? Të gjitha kombet së bashku me kufijtë e tyre, në të shumtën e rasteve janë vetëm rezultat i konflikteve në mes vete, i raporteve të forcave, i fakteve të përkryera dhe i çdo gjëje tjetër që përbën historinë. Blaise Pascali me mendjehollësi ka vërejtur se ne duke mos arritur që drejtësisë ti japim fuqi, fuqinë e kemi shndërruar në drejtësi. 
Shembulli i fundit i një absurditeti të këtillë mund të gjendet në Amerikë. Teologu Albert de Pury, nga Universiteti Nauchatel, ka shkruar: Kolonizimi i Amerikës është bazuar në dëbimin e turpshëm të fiseve indiane nga vendi i tyre, por ky fakt sot nuk do të mund të merrej si themel për ti mohuar shtetet të cilat janë krijuar në atë kontinent.60 Mirëpo, të drejtat historike të indianëve janë më autentike se të drejtat e sionistëve. Indianët nuk kanë qenë vetëm të parët, por edhe të vetmit pronarë të Amerikës dhe aty kanë jetuar me mijëra vjet para ardhjes së spanjolëve, anglezëve dhe popujve tjerë evropianë, të cilët i dhjetuan dhe i grabitën tokën. Derisa ata sot kanë të drejtë të paparashkruar që vazhdimisht të kërkojnë tiu kthehen mjetet për jetesë, kush do të mund edhe të mendonte që ti konsiderojë pronarë të vetëm të Amerikës me të drejtë ti përzënë dhe maltretojnë grupet etnike me prejardhje evropiane? 
A thua, vallë, kjo don të thotë se njeriu në cilindo moment të historisë duhet tu dorëzohet dhe tu lëshohet të rënave dhe fakteve të përkryera, si qeni i cofët në hendek? Jo, assesi. Vazhdimi i padrejtësisë nuk të sjell që të fitosh të drejtën. Zhdukja e Polonisë nga harta e Evropës e cila ka vazhduar njëqind e njëzet vjet (1795-1918) nuk ka shkaktuar eliminimin historik të këtij vendi dhe vetëm heqja e pazotërueshme e zgjedhës së huaj të cilën e ka duruar populli i Polonisë, e ka bërë të mundshme sërish lindjen e saj. E njëjta gjë sot vlenë edhe për popullin e Palestinës, i cili tashmë decenie me radhë po shtyhet nga vendi në të cilin ka jetuar dhe punuar me 
60 Në kolokviumin evropo-arab, të mbajtur në Paris, në shtator të vitit 1977, France/Pays Arabes, 1978, fq. 136-140.  

mijëra vjet, me qëllim që të dëbohet ose të detyrohet që në shtëpi të vet të jetojë si i huaj. Qëndresa e palestinezëve nuk nënkupton kërkimin e ndonjë të drejte historike të largët ose abstrakte, por të drejtën vitale, heqjen e aktit permanent të dhunës së pamohueshme mbi vetë rrënjët e jetës së tyre. 
Kjo nuk ka asgjë të përbashkët me mitologjinë të cilën e ka pjellë sionizmi. Para tremijë vjetësh, si rezultat i njërit nga invadimet e shumta, lindi një mbretëri jetëshkurtër (vazhdoi vetëm 73 vjet), mbretëri e cila bile kurrë nuk tentoi të bëjë homogjenizimin etnik. Kobi historik e solli këtë shtet deri në shkatërrim, fatin e të cilit përjetuan edhe të gjitha perandoritë dhe dominionet. Ata pushtues, të cilët treguan se nuk janë të gatshëm që të absorbohen në botën në të cilën kanë hyrë, u dëbuan, gjë e cila u ndodhi edhe kryqtarëve të cilët e pushtuan Palestinën në shekullin XI dhe me dëshirë pranuan që të jetojnë në të si trup i huaj duke ia nënshtruar popullatën vendase pushtetit të vet, pikërisht ashtu si vepron shteti i sotshëm Izrael, duke u mbështetur në forcën e armës dhe parasë së Perëndimit. Pas okupimit dyshekullor (1096-1291), që e shënojnë luftërat e pandërprera kundër popullatës autoktone, kryqtarët u dëbuan. Kryqtari i fundit u largua me anije nga Acra në vitin 1291. 
Propaguesit e sionizmit politik nga këndvështrimi historik nuk kanë hiç më tepër të drejta historike mbi Palestinën se sa kanë pasur kryqtarët. 
٭ ٭ ٭ 
Realiteti kolonialist i shtetit sionist të shekullit XX është maskuar me mitologjinë e mallit të përhershëm për kthimin. Udhëheqësit e jetës shpirtërore hebreje, të cilët e kanë ndihmuar kthimin në Palestinë, kanë mbetur figura të izoluara. I tilllë ka qenë rasti edhe me Judë Halevin (1075-1141), filozofin dhe poetin hebre të asaj periudhe kur në Spanjën muslimane hebrenjtë gëzonin pozitë privilegjuese. Ky poet i famshëm-mistik, i cili në secilin hebre shihte profetin, shpalli se intuita hyjnore, të cilën Zoti në mënyrë të posaçme ua ka dhuruar hebrenjve, mund të përjetojë përparim vetëm në tokën izraelite. Apeli i tij (në të cilin thirren sionistët politik të sotshëm edhe pse nuk ndajnë mendimin e tij) mbeti në atë kohë pa jehonë, kurse shembulli i tij (shkoi në Jerusalem dhe vdiq te dyert e qytetit) pa ithtarë. E njëjta gjë ndodhi edhe në shekullin XIII, me filozofin dhe mistikun, Nahmanidesin, i cili shkoi të vendoset në Jerusalem, por në rrugë e sipër nuk gjeti bashkëmendimtarë. 
Ajo çka solli deri te vala e madhe e vendosjes së hebrenjve në Palestinë nuk është malli i përhershëm i cili nuk gjeti stimulim bile as në predikimet mesiane të rabinit,61 por përndjekjet. Kur hebrenjtë, të cilët kryqtarët me forcë i dëbuan nga Jerusalimi, i dëbuan edhe nga Spanja në vitin 1492 mbretërit katolikë (përveç atyre që e ndërruan besimin para terrorit të inkuizicionit), një numër i madh i tyre gjetën strehim në shtetet evropiane, kurse një numër i vogël u strehua në Palestinë, ku mistikët e Safadit e shkrinë në një tërësi të përbashkët vizionin e tyre të lartë universal të dashurisë Hyjnore dhe njëjësisë së botës me interpretimin mitik të historisë së Izraelit. Detyrë e sionizmit politik ka qenë që të lozë në letrën e ngatërrimit të përhershëm të madhështisë profetike judaike dhe mitit historik i cili është bazë e sionizmit politik. Fakti që mistikët e bënë Safadin qendër të ndikimit shpirtëror hebraik nuk ka pasur si pasojë ndonjë migrim masovik. Kur në vitin 1570 Joseph Nasi, komandant prej Naxosi, duke ikur nga inkuizicioni portugez, mori leje prej 
61 Nga fundi i shekullit XIII, teksti themelor i literaturës kabaliste, në realitet, Zoharit (Libri i dritës, libri më i rëndësishëm i Kabalës) e ka komentuar njerëzimin si rezyme të kozmosit, kurse misioni i popullit hebraik në suaza të njerëzimit është që ta përtërijë njëjësinë e botës dhe të vë mbretërinë Gjithpërfshirëse Hyjnore.  

miqve të tij muslimanë, sulltan Sulejmanit dhe sulltan Selimit II që sërish të ndërtojë Tiberiadën (Palestina Veriore) për ithtarët e besimit hebre, përpjekja e tij e përtëritjes politike nuk zgjoi kurrfarë interesimi në mesin e bashkësive hebreje dhe shpejt u shkatërrua. 
Në rrafshin shpirtëror, me paraqitjen e Baruch Spinozës, traditat më të mëdha universaliste hebraike përfundimisht u ndanë prej miteve historike, prej etnocentrimizmit hebre popullit të zgjedhur dhe pasojave të tij shoveniste dhe rasiste. 
Karl Marksi, veprimtaria e tërësishme e të cilit në shekullin XIX është vazhdim i jehonës së mesianizmit universal të profetëve të mëdhej dhe Spinozës, në veprën e tij On the Jewish Question (Mbi çështjen hebreje) (1844) nuk ka mund të përfytyrojë kurrfarë emancipimi të hebrenjve jasht lirimit universal të njerëzimit nga sistemi brenda të cilit hebrenjve u është dhënë një rol specifik. 
Sionizmi politik është parqitur në një vend krejtësisht tjetërfare nga ai në të cilin është paraqitur misticizmi hebraik. Ai ka tentuar të gjejë një zgjidhje pastër kolonialiste për çështjen e përndjekjeve të hebrenjve në Evropë. 
Përzënia e hebrenjve nga Spanja menjëherë pas rënies së Granadës, i cili shënoi edhe mbarimin e sundimit të muslimanit të fundit në atë vend; masakrimi i 300 mijë hebrenjve në Poloni në vitin 1648 për të cilin është përgjegjës Bogdan Khmelnitsky me kozakët e tij; pogromet që i kanë organizuar mbretërit rusë duke filluar prej vitit 1882; rasti i Dreyfusit në Francë (1894-1906) në të cilin erdhi në shprehje tërë paturpësia të cilën ka mund ta shprehë borgjezia e lartë e prishur, struktura e nënçmuar ushtarake, kisha dhe shtypi i bastardhuar me qëllim që të përdornin nacionalizmin si instrument për të ruajtur me çdo kusht privilegjet e fituara; dhe në fund, nacizmi, i cili me luftën kundër hebrenjve ka dashur të fshehë qëllimin e tij kryesor, sundimin e botës, dhe të shfaros armikun e tij kryesor - lëvizjen revolucionare të klasës punëtore, - të gjitha këto ndodhi kanë shkaktuar paraqitjen e çështjes së kërkimit të vendit i cili do të shërbente si strehim i sigurtë për hebrenjtë e përndjekur. 
Theodor Herzli,62 i cili nuk ka qenë aspak hebre i devotshëm dhe të cilit as që i ka shkuar në mend ndonjë kthim mistik në Jerusalim, ka qenë i motivuar nga brenga e vet për shpëtimin e hebrenjve nga përndjekjet. E ka inspiruar, siç ka thënë vetë, rasti i Dreyfusit. Ai ka konsideruar se zgjidhje më e mirë e problemit është gjetja e territorit ku do të krijohej shteti hebraik. 
Në kontekstin kolonialist politik të asaj periudhe, e përkundër cionizmit shpirtëror të cilin e kanë mbrojtur, për shembull, Adhuruesit e Sionizmit, dhe me në krye shkrimtarin hebre me prejardhje ruse Asher Ginsbergin (Ahad Haam), kanë ëndërruar për krijimin e qendrës shpirtërore të zhvillimit të kulturës dhe religjionit hebraik, duke kristalizuar në atë mënyrë synimet e bashkësive hebreje në botë, të cilat nuk kanë pasur për qëllim krijimin e forcës politike ose ekonomike, Theodor Herzli e hartoi planin me renditje krejtësisht tjetërfare. Në kongresin e Bazelit në vitin 1897 e shpalli sionizmin me karakter politik e jo shpirtëror. Ai iu drejtua kolonialistit më tipik britanez Cecil Rhodesit (sipas të cilit Rodezia e ka marrë emrin). Në letrën drejtuar Rhodesit më 11 janar të vitit 1902, në të cilën ia sqaron planin e tij, në mes tjerash i thotë: 
Pse ju drejtohem pikërisht Juve pasi që kjo në asnjë mënyrë nuk ka të bëjë me Ju? Vërtet, pse? Sepse fjala është për diçka që ka karakter kolonialist... E ajo çka dëshiroj që ju të bëni është... të vëni vulën e autoritetit tuaj në planin sionist dhe 
62 The Jewish State është botuar në Vjenë më 1896.  

disa njerëzve që ju betohen juve tua thoni këtë që vijon: Unë, Rhodesi, e kam hulumtuar këtë plan dhe konsideroj se është i drejtë dhe i realizueshëm.63
Kjo ka qenë pikënisja e sionizmit politik: Herzli bënte përpjekje që prej një Fuqie perëndimore të fitojë koncesione kolonialiste si garancë për zbatimin e projektit të tij. 
Ai ka pasur të drejtë kur ka deklaruar: Shtetin hebraik e ka themeluar qysh në Bazel,64 sepse të gjitha tiparet e ardhshme të shtetit Izrael, me një ligjikë të pamposhtur, do të dalin nga parimet kolonialiste në të cilat themelohet. 
Në fillim sionizmi politik nuk është orientuar në mënyrë të veçantë drejt Palestinës. Në zhargonin kolonialist të asaj kohe në pyetje ka qenë vetëm gjetja e vendit të lirë, do të thotë, territorit nën qeverisjen e Perëndimit në të cilin nuk do të kishte nevojë të kihet kujdes për popullatën vendase. Herzli bëri përpjekje të fitojë koncesione territoriale në Mozambik dhe në Kongën e Belgjikës.65
Disa bashkëpunëtorë të tij të cilët kanë marrë pjesë në themelimin e sionizmit politik i kanë marrë edhe llagapët e tyre sipas territorit që e kanë dhënë përkrahje. Kështu Max Nordau është thirrë afrikan,66 kurse Chaim Weizmanni ugandian. Janë shqyrtuar edhe projekte tjera: Argjentina më 1897, Qiproja më 1901-1902, Sinaji më 1902 dhe më në fund Uganda më 1903-1904, të cilën Herzlit ia propozoi qeveria britaneze. Organizata sioniste botërore vendosi në dobi të Palestinës qysh më 1905, një vit pas vdekjes së Herzlit. 
Palestina, në kryqëzimin e tre kontinenteve, për Herzlin ka qenë vetëm njëri prej territoreve të mundshëm, por në përpjekjet e tij ka qenë më tërheqës së të tjerët, sepse ka prezentuar territorin e përshtatshëm për bisedime me forcat kolonialiste. Në kohën kur forcat rivale kolonialiste Gjermaia, Rusia dhe Britania kanë ardhur ndesh në Lindjen e Afërt, kur Wilhelmi II e ka aktivizuar projektin e hekurudhës Berlin-Bizant-Bagdad, kur mbretëria ruse ka tentontuar të marrë Moreuzin që të dalë në Mesdhe dhe kur Britania me vigjilencë ka mbikqyrë rrugën për në Indi përmes kanalit të Suezit dhe fushat e naftës në Gji, Herzli ka lozur në letrën e të gjitha epsheve kolonialiste menjëherë. Në vepërn Shteti Hebraik ka shkruar: Ne atje duhet të krijojmë një pjesë të bedenit mbrojtës të Evropës kundër Azisë, pararojës së qytetërimit përballë barbarizmit.67
Siç e ka paraparë Herzli, shteti Izrael, pa u absorbuar në Lindjen e Afërt dhe pa u pajtuar të bëhet agjenturë e kolonializmit kolektiv të Perëndimit, nuk do të mund të ekzistojë në atë regjion. 
Herzli dhe themeluesit e sionizmit politik nuk kanë ngurruar që gjatë bisedave me kundërshtarët, madje edhe me antisemitët më të flaktë, të shërbehen me gjuhën që u ka konvenuar bashkëbiseduesve të tyre. Në ditarin e tij të vitit 1895 Herzli ka shkruar: Kajzerit do ti them: Lejoni popullit tonë të shkojë! Ne këtu jemi të huaj, të cilëve nuk iu lejohet që të asimilohen me këtë popull, e as që mund ne ta bëjmë një gjë të tillë.68 
63 Theodor Herzli, Complete Diaries, Londër 1960, fletorja 3, f. 1194. 
64 Po aty, fletorja 2, f. 581. 
65 J. P. Alemi, Juifs et Arabes, 3000 ans dhistoire, Paris 1968, f. 67. 
66 Më 19 dhjetor të vitit 1903 studenti Zelig Loubani ka gjuajtur me revolver pas Nordauit, duke bërtitë: Vdekje Nordauit, afrikanit. 
67 Herzli, The Jewish State, New York 1946, f. 96. Në të njëjtën vepër ka shkruar: Shoqëria hebreje do të hyjë në bisedime me sundimtarët e tashëm tokësor, duke iu shtruar protektoratit të forcave evropiane. 
68 Herzli, Complete Diaries, fletorja 1, f. 23.  

Shkrimtari sionist A. Chouraqui në biografinë e tij për Herzlin përmend se më 4. mars 1896 Herzli ka shkruar: Ithtari im më besnik deri më tash është antisemiti Ivan von Simonyi prej Pressburgu (Bratisllavë).69
Duke përfytyruar ardhmërinë e hebrenjve të liruar, në veshët e Herzlit kumbonin fjalët e tyre: Antisemitët kanë pasur të drejtë. Por, të mos bëhemi xhelozë. Edhe ne do të bëhemi të lumtur.70
Sa i përket Rusisë, ministri mbretëror i financave Wittei në mënyrë cinike ia rrëfeu Herzlit se me një rast i ka thënë mbretit Aleksandër III: Shkëlqesia Juaj, po qe se ka mundësi të fundosen gjashtë ose shtatë milionë hebrenjë në Detin e Zi, unë aspak asgjë nuk kam kundër një veprimi të tillë. 
Por, Herzli e lajmëroi se ai megjithatë pret nga qeveria ruse njëfarë kurajimi, në çka Wittei i tha: Ne i trimërojmë hebrenjtë të shpërngulen duke u dhënë, për shembull, nga një shqelm bithëve.71
Herzli e pranoi: Do të më akuzojnë, edhe atë me plote të drejtë, se u shërbej qëllimeve të antisemitizmit, sepse them se ne jemi popull, popull i vetëm.72
Kur është fjala për Britaninë, në kohën e deklaratës së Balfourit më 1917, Weizmanni i ka dërguar notë Kabinetit luftarak në të cilën thuhet: 
Me paraqitjen e rezolutës sonë, ne ia kemi besuar fatin tonë nacional dhe sionist Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme dhe Kabinetit shtetëror të luftës me shpresë se çështjen do ta shqyrtojnë në dritën e parimeve të Perandorisë dhe të parimeve për të cilat interesohet Atlanti.73 
69 A. Chouraqui, A Man Alone, Jerusalem 1970, f. 106. 
70 Po aty, f. 67. Afrimi i ndërsjellë i sionizmit dhe antisemitizmit është vërtetuar qysh në knoën e Hitlerit. Raportet e Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme gjermane zbulojnë stadiumet e marrëveshjes së arritur ndërmjet Rajhit hitlerian dhe Agjencisë hebreje e cila është dashur të lehtësojë transferimin dhe emigrimin e hebrenjve gjermanë në Palestinë. Dokumenti i datës 22 qershor të vitit 1937 dëshmon për luhatshmërinë e nacistëve: Qëndrimi i këtillë gjerman i diktuar nga kërkesat e politikës vendase praktikisht e ndihmon konsolidimin hebraik në Palestinë dhe me të shpejtohet zhvillimi i shtetit hebre në atë vend. 
Mirëpo, vetë Hitleri vendosi të vazhdojë rrugën e filluar. Zëvendës drejtori i zyrës për politikë ekonomike pranë Ministrisë së Punëve të Jashtme, Clodiusi shënon më 27 janar 1938: Fireri sërish pak kohë më parë solli vendim që me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme duhet të ndihmohet edhe më tej emigrimi i hebrenjve nga Gjermania. Të gjitha pyetjet të cilat deri në këtë moment kanë mund të paraqiten se a thua sipas mendimit të Firerit shpërngulja e hebrenjve duhet të drejtohet pikë së pari nga Palestina ose jo, me këtë kanë marrë përgjigje pohuese. (Dokumentet e politikës së jashtme gjermane, 1918-1945. Seria D, fletorja 5, Londër 1953, fq. 752-784). 
Udhëheqësi i dikurshëm i grupit Stern, Nathan Yalin-Mori (më parë Friedman Yellini) sjellë dëshmi të cilat i ka shfrytëzuar emisari i atij grupi gjatë bisedimeve me nacistët në vititn 1942 mu në valën e luftës: Planet tona për shpërnguljen gjithëpërfshirëse i kanë dhënë Gjermanisë përparësi shtesë në përmbushjen e qëllimeve që i ka pranuar haptazi, për spastrimin e Evropës nga hebrenjtë. Nathan Yalin-Mori, Israel-Israel Histoire de Groupe Stern, 1940-1948, Paris 1978, f. 98). 
Bashkëpunimin e liderëve sionistë dhe nacistë e vërteton edhe Hannah Arendti në librin e tij Eichmann in Jerusalem. Duke punuar për lëvizjen sioniste, z. Kastneri me Eichmannin bëri kontratë me të cilën është dashur tua lejojë disa mijëra hebrenjve të shquar dhe anëtarëve të organizatave rinore sioniste shkuarjen ilegale në Palestinë. Si kundërvlerë, në kampet prej të cilëve qindra dhe mijëra të derguar në Auschwitz duhej të zotëronin rendin dhe paqjen. (Hannah Arendti, Eichmann in Jerusalem, Londër 1963, fq. 37-38). 
Për çështjen e bashkëpunimit të prijësve sionistë dhe nacistë mund të konsultohet edhe dokumenti The Holocaust Victims Accuse: Documents and Testimony on Jewish War Criminals prej Rebe Moshe Shanfieldit, në botim të Neturei Kartës prej SHBA, G.P.O.B. 2143, Bruklin, New York 11202. 
71 Chouraqui, vep. e cit., f. 236. 
72 Po aty, f. 199. 
73 Chaim Weizmanni, Trial and Error, Londër 1949, f. 258: Atë çka edhe e kemi dëshiruar, ka shkruar Weizmanni, ka qenë protektorati britanez. Pastaj në dobi të lordit Robert Cecil ka sqaruar:  

Palestina hebreje do të ishte mbrojtëse e Anglisë, sidomos në anën e Kanalit të Suesit. (Po aty, fq. 242-243). 
Që të kuptohet më mirë se sa janë vëllezër binakë sionizmi dhe antisemitizmi duhet edhe një herë të theksohet se vetë Balfouri ka qenë antisemist. Ai ka qenë njëri prej atyre politikanëve të cilët në vitin 1905 kanë udhëhequr kampanjë të ashpër në dobi të Ligjit për të huajt, në realitet, të ligjit për dëbimin e hebrenjve rusë nga Britania. Për të, si dhe për mbretin ose kajzerin rus, deklara e tij ka pasur për qëllim orientimin e hebrenjve drejt Palestinës (gjë të cilën me këmbëngulje e ka kundërshtuar hebreu i vetëm në Kabinet, Edwin Montagu), sepse nuk i ka dëshiruar në vendin e vet. 
Nëse në një periudhë të mëvonshme ka ardhur deri te konflikti i sionistëve dhe Britanisë, ai sipas karakterit ka qenë i ngjashëm me konfliktin ndërmjet Afrikës Jugore dhe Britanisë si vend metropolit i Perandorisë dhe nuk ka qenë antikolonialist. Kur arabët palestinezë në periudhën prej vitit 1936-1939 u çuan në kryengritje edhe kundër imperializmit britanez edhe kundër kolonializmit hebraik, kjo lëvizje e vërtetë antikolonialiste u shuajt me intervenimin e ushtrisë britaneze të ndihmuar me formacione ushtarake sioniste. 
Pra, pasi që të zhvishen nga sionizmi politik të gjitha dredhitë që kanë të bëjnë me mitin historik në të cilin, sipas pohimeve të themelusve të tij, ai bazohet, sinoizmi politik në qenien e vet paraqitet si një fenomen kolonialist. Vetëm se ajo çka e dallon nga kolonializmi klasik (për shembull, nga lloji britanez dhe francez) është fakti se eksploatimin e popullatës vendase autoktone si fuqi e lirë pune ose sigurimin i tregut për prodhimet e vendit amë nuk i ka si preokupim të vetëm. Ai vepron në praktikë për shkak të shpërnguljes kolonialiste: nuk ka për qëllim vetëm ti eksploatojë banorët autoktonë, por të zë vendin e tyre, tua marrë tokën, duke i përzënë ti lërë papunë, ti detyrojë të shpërngulen dhe me anë të diskriminimit racor në vendin e vet tua pamundësojë veprimin politik. Ky është kuptimi i vërtetë i parullës së sionizmit politik në Izrael: Toka hebreje, fuqia hebreje e punës, shteti hebre. 
٭٭٭ 
Sionistët, që të zëvendësojnë mosekzistimin e plotë të themelimit të insistimit të vet në të drejtat historike, e shfrytëzojnë dhe e keqpërdorin një element tjetër i cili vërtet mbështetet në realitetin historik - masakrën të cilën e bëri Hitleri mbi hebrenjtë. 
Është plotësisht i arsyeshëm tentimi i atyre sionistëve të cilët nuk shërbehen me mitologji në arsyetimin e ideologjisë së tyre për të gjetur vend i cili do të jetë strehim i viktimave të përndjekura. Megjithatë, padrejtësia të cilën e kanë bërë disa të tjerë nuk mund të drejtohet me përndjekjen e popullatës së pafajshme dhe me nënshtrimin e vendit të tyre, popullatës e cila nuk ka marrë pjesë në krimet hitleriane mbi hebrenjtë. 
Përndjekjet dhe masakrat që kanë duruar hebrenjtë në periudhën e sundimit nacist kërkojnë dëmshpërblime. Por, kjo nuk do të thotë se dëmshpërblimet duhet të merren prej atyre që nuk kanë bërë krime. 
Disa njerëz, në mesin e të cilëve bëjnë pjesë edhe pilotikanët sionistë, konsiderojnë se zgjidhje e vetme e problemit të sigurimit të hebrenjve është krijimi i shtetit hebraik. Mirëpo, kjo zgjidhje, shihet qartë, nuk është e pranueshme. Cili shtet gjatë historisë së vet ka qenë i kursyer nga shkatërrimi? E ende më pak perandoritë kolonialiste të krijuara, sikur shteti sionist, kundër dëshirës së popullatës vendase: asnjëra prej tyre, pa marrë parasysh forcën luftarake të fuqisë okupuese, nuk ka arritur të mbijetojë. Përvoja e zbatimit të projektit kolonialist për krijimin e shtetit sionist në Palestinë - shtetit i cili tanimë me vetë qenien e vet është gjykuar në politikën ekspanzioniste që të fitojë hapësirë jetësore, vend të mjaftueshëm për emigrim të  

pakukufishëm - ka treguar se ajo nënkupton gjendjen e luftës së përhershme dhe shqetësimin gjithë e më të madh për ardhmërinë. Kjo ka arritur përmasa të atilla sa që sot shteti Izrael është pjesa më e pasigurtë e botës për hebrenjtë. Pjesa dërmuese e popullatës hebreje botërore (80%) është plotësisht e vetëdijshme për këtë fakt, sepse i jep përparësi mbetjes së gjnezës së vet në tokë: pas përvojës disa dhjetëvjetëshe nëpër të cilën ka kaluar shteti Izrael numri i hebrenjve që e kanë lëshuar e tejkalon numrin e ardhacakëve. 
Megjithatë, edhe sikur të duhet me u pajtuar se krijimi i shtetit sionist është e vetmja zgjidhje e mundshme, askush nuk do të kishte mund ta kundërshtojë, për shembull, që atyre të cilët e kanë mbijetuar gjenocidin nacist si barazim tu jepet territori i njërit prej Landerve gjermanë, si shtet plotësisht i pavarur, të cilin me para do ta ndihmonin ata evropianë që kanë qenë fajtorë për krimin dhe të cilët heshtazi do ta pranonin. Gjenocidi mbi hebrenjtë përbën një pjesë të historisë evropiane dhe të episodit të turpshëm nacist. 
Të paguhet dëmshpërblim për krimin e tillë në llogari të arabëve, të cilët nuk kanë pasur lidhje me të, është projekt pastër kolonialist i cili dëshirohet të arsyetohet me gjoja kontinuitetin historik të Izraelit biblik dhe shtetit të tashëm Izrael, me kontinuitetin i cili sipas asaj që është vërtetuar deri më tani është tërësisht vetëm mitologjik. Pra, ai është komentim i gabuar i argumentit jo të zakonshëm të holokaustit me të cilin dëshirohet të fitojë legjitimitet themelimi i shtetit Izrael në tokën e vjedhur nga rarabët. Holokausti dhe themelimi i shtetit Izrael!, shkruan Gerschom Scholemi, janë dy anë të të njëjtës ndodhi të madhe historike.74 Shteti Izrael, thotë një autor tjetër, na e mundëson që të durojmë agoninë e Auschwitzit pa dëshpërim të pashërueshëm.75
Mënyrat për të cilat shfrytëzohet holokausti, në emër të të cilit kërkohet legjitimiteti jo vetëm i shtetit Izrael, por, absolutisht edhe i çdo kërkese të udhëheqësve të tij, na shtyjnë që thellë të mendojmë rreth tyre. 
Para së gjithash, vetë fjala holokaust ka theks fetar: ajo nënkupton flijim në aspektin fetar i cili përbëhet prej një ose më shumë sakrificave që i flijohen ndonjë zoti. Këtu nuk është fjala vetëm për vokabularin. Krimi nacist kundër hebrenjve sipas karakterit nuk ka qenë fetar: ai prezenton një problem politik i cili përbën pjesën e një tërësie. 
Të flitet për holokaustin do të thotë edhe të ndahen hebrenjtë nga ajo masë e gjerë e viktimave të luftës hitleriane, numri i të cilëve arrin më se 60 milionë të vrarë burra dhe gra. Prej popullatës civile janë shfarrosur tre milionë polakë johebrenjë dhe më se gjashtë milionë civilë sllavë tjerë. A është në interes të vetë hebrenjve që të ndahen prej numrit të përgjithshëm të gjithë atyre që kanë duruar fashizmin hilerian dhe kanë luftuar kundër tij? Pse vdekja do të kishte karakter të shenjtë vetëm për një pjesë të njerëzimit? 
Më pastaj, ky partikularitet fshehë natyrën e vërtetë të ndërmarrjes hitleriane, sikur nacizmi mund të definohet vetëm nga njëri aspekt i tij: me racizmin antihebraik. Pasi që kam qëndruar në të njëjtin kamp përqëndrimi në të cilin ka qenë i internuar edhe shoku im Brnar Lecachei, themelues i Ligës ndërkombëtare kundër racizmit dhe antisemitizmit, më kujtohet se në një fatkeqësi dhe sprovë të rëndë, me çka kemi qenë të lidhur në mënyrë vëllazërore, kemi pasur pikërisht të njëjtin motiv të luftës për liri. Nga e gjithë ajo që i kemi rrëfyer njëri tjetrit nuk mund të sjell ndërmend asgjë që do ti pengonte dëshmisë se ai ka qenë hebre, e unë jo. Të gjithë shokëve tonë në kamp iu 
74 Gerschom Scholemi, The Messianic Idea in Judaism, Londër 1971, f. 311. 
75 AbrahamHeschel, Israel: An Echo of Etemity, New York 1969, f. 115.  

ka ardhur mirë kur prefekti i New Yorkut, La Guardiu, i ka ndihmuar të dalë në liri, njësoj siç e kemi ndarë të njëjtin pikëllim vëllazëror, disa vjet më vonë, kur kemi dëgjuar për vdekjen e tij. 
Të quajsh msakrën e hebrenjve holokaust nuk do të thotë vetëm të ndajsh hebrenjtë nga numri i përgjithshëm prej 60 milionë viktimave hitleriane dhe të fshehish natyrën e vërtetë të projektit hitlerian. Por kjo, po ashtu, do të thotë ti japish kësaj masakre karakter kuazi-mistik, ta bësh vetëm pjesë të historisë hebreje si një moment në përndjekjen e amshueshme si pasojë e zgjedhjes së amshueshme hyjnore dhe të ndajsh atë nga historia e Evropës, do të thotë, të harrosh se krimet e imperializmit nacist kundër hebrenjve dhe shumë të tjerëve kanë qenë vazhdimësi e krimit të imperializmit perëndimor në tërësi, duke filluar nga gjenocidi i dhjeta milionë të indianëve amerikanë ose më tepër se njëqind milionë zezakë në Afrikë, deri te depërtimi i dhjetra milionë robërve në Amerikë. Gjenocidin të cilin e ndërmori Hitleri nuk ka qenë as krimi i parë i imperializmit e as krimi me numër më të madh të viktimave, ndaj ti ndajsh hebrenjtë në holokaust i cili paraqet përjashtim do të thotë të fshehish shkaqet e thella të këtyre gjenocideve, të lejosh që hebrenjve tu ndihmohet së bashku me viktimat e tjera të krimit dhe të heqish dorë nga lufta kundër rrënjës së shkakut të së keqes. 
Kjo, gjithashtu, do të thotë të ndajsh Izraelin nga historia botërore, e posaçërish nga bota e Tretë. Në një mbledhje në Gush Etzion, Ariel Sharoni, në fjalimin e tij para delegacioneve të huaja hebreje, ka deklaruar: Kemi të drejtë që prej botës të kërkojmë çka të dëshirojmë. 
Si hebrenjë ne askujt asgjë nuk i kemi borxh, kurse bota e mbetur ndaj nesh ka një borxh të madh. 
Boaz Evroni,76 duke e gjuajtur edhe një herë rrethojën e ngritur midis hebrenjve dhe të tjerëve në kuptim të të gjithë të tjerëve, iu përgjigj se bota e mbetur do ti thotë Izraelit se ajo është çështje e cila ju përket juve dhe evropianëve, e jo tërë botës. 
Në Kinë, në Japoni, në Indi, në Afrikë dhe në Amerikën Latine, ku jetojnë tre të katërtat e popullsisë botërore, pak njerëz edhe kanë dëgjuar ndonjëherë për ju. Atje nuk jeni as të dëbuar e as të zhdukur, dhe atje njerëzit nuk u kanë borxh asgjë. Veç kësaj, të bëhem i sinqertë, atje përherë e keni mbajtur anën e të bardhëve, kolonialistëve dhe keni marrë pjesë në shfrytëzimin e të ngjyrosurve: zezakëve, aziatëve dhe indianëve. Po qe se në atë pjesë të botës ka llogari të papaguara atëherë ju jeni borxhlinj të tyre Me evropianët ju duhet ti lani hesapet Prandaj, urdhëroni dhe lani hesapet me ata, kulturës së të cilëve i takoni. Na leni neve barbarët të qetë. Pasi që tashmë bëhet fjalë për të drejtat dhe obligimet, po e përmendi kalimthi, e çka bëjnë pushkët tuaja uzis dhe galil në duart e forcave represive në Salvador? 
E sa u përket evropianëve, vazhdoi Boaz Evroni, ata do të mund të përgjigjeshin: Duhet patjetër të përkujtoni se edhe miliona rusë, britanezë, francezë dhe të tjerë janë vrarë në atë luftë. Ata e mundën Gjermaninë dhe kështu ju shpëtuan juve Të mos ishin ata, sot prej jush nuk do të mbetej kurrfarë gjurme.77 
76 Yediot Aharonot, 27 nëntor 1981. 
77 Po aty. Të shtojmë se përndjekjet gjatë historisë nuk kanë qenë vetëm fat i hebrenjve. Ka pasur përndjekje të krishterëve në kohën e Neronit dhe të Dioklecianit, pastaj ka pasur përndjekje të heretikëve - orgji të përgjakura për shfarrosjen e katarit në Languedoc (katari - pjesëtar i njërës prej sekteve të ndryshme asketike dhe dualiste të cilat u paraqitën në Mesjetën e vonshme dhe kanë predikuar besimin në engjëllinë e Krishtit i cili nuk e shijoi as lindjen e as vdekjen në kuptimin njerëzor - vër. e përkth.), shtypje të husitëve në Bohemi (Çeki), masakër të valdensit (ithtar i Petër Valdoit,  

Franca Jugore, shekulli XII - vër. e përkth.), inkuizicione shoane, masakra e natës së Bartolomeut, përndjekje të hugenotëve me ndihmën e ushtrisë e të ngjashme. Këto janë vetëm disa prej shembujve të jotolerancës, viktima të së cilës ndër të tjerët, kanë qenë edhe hebrenjtë. 
Po qe se, sërish, në vend që ti ndajmë hebrenjtë prej johebrenjve - gjë të cilën e bëri Hitleri - masakrën naciste të hebrenjve në Evropë e vështrojmë si një pjesë të tërësisë, do të thotë, si një aspekt të planeve të Hitlerit ndaj gjithë atyre të cilët prej nacizmit e kanë mbrojtur dinjitetin e njeriut, të çdo njeriut, hebrenjve u takon vendi në perspektivën e historisë botërore në harmoni me traditat e tyre më të larta mesiane. 
Mirëpo, sionizmi politik në thelb insiston në veçanti dhe separatizëm, çka duhet përkrahur idenë se hebrenjtë nuk mund të kenë siguri në diasporë, por vetëm në një shtet të ndarë - sikurse shtetet po bile edhe perandoritë, pa marrë parasysh sa kanë qenë të fuqishme, nuk kanë qenë krejt, pa përjashtim, në ndonjë moment historik të nënshtruara dhe të zhdukura, e popullata e tyre e lënë në mëshirën ose pamëshirën e pushtuesve. Nuk është e saktë se dionizmi politik, qoftë si ide ose si realizim i asaj ideje në formë të shtetit, i ka shpëtuar hebrenjtë. Po, hebrenjtë kanë shpëtuar prej nacizmit, por i ka shpëtuar Stalingradi dhe Al Alameini. Palestina, pa e ndalur depërtimin hitlerian drejt Lindjes, me shtetin sionist ose pa të, do ti nënshtrohej terrorit nacist. 
Në themel të shkaqeve sioniste për falsifikimi e historisë qëndrojnë motivet politike. Qëllimi kryesor, i cili është realizuar në bazë të veçantisë, është: shteti Izrael të ndahet nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare dhe, në vend të raporteve normale të themeluara në të kuptuarët e ndërsjellë, në interesat e përbashkëta dhe në koekzistencën paqedashëse, me të tjerët të vehen raporte të veçanta të fajësisë, kështu që edhe vetë kujtimi i holokaustit, i veçuar nga konteksti i përgjithshëm historik, të jetë i mjaftueshëm që viktimës së veçantë ti lejohet çdo gjë, madje edhe masakrat më të lashta të shndërrohen në magji, e që sot ndihma e veçantë e Shteteve të Bashkuara për Izraelin të kalojë 750$ për krye të një banori,78 që është dyfysh më tepër se të ardhurat nacionale për krye të një banori në shtetet afrikane. Çka do të bëhej sikur indianët amerikanë ta detyrojnë botën e mbetur që në këtë mënyrë të paguajë gjenocidin që është kryer mbi ta? Ose zezakët afrikanë të kërkojnë kompenzim të borxhit për qindra milionë viktima të tregtisë me robër? 
Përkushtimi i sionizmit politik përhapjes së mitit mbi veçantinë ka për pasojë izolimin e plotë të vendit. Izolimi i Izraelit në UN është shprehje e gjendjes së përgjithshme dhe mund ta durojë vetëm duke i falënderuar deri më tani ndihmës së pakushtëzuar dhe të pakufizuar të SHBA-ve. Megjithatë, kur ndihma e jashtme për Izraelin një ditë do të shterej (gjë e cila, të themi, u ka ndodhur kryqtarëve në aspekt të armatimit dhe parave), varësia financiare dhe ushtarake e shtetit sionist do të ishte aq e madhe sa që lehtë do të zbulohej se si sionizmi politik ua ka përgatitë hebrenjve një katastrofë më të keqe. Që ta fshehin këtë të vërtetë tmerruese, prijësit izraelit i përdorin të gjitha mjetet në mënyrë që të krijojnë bindje se populli i tyre edhe më tej ndodhet buzë shfarrosjes, holokaustit të ri. Për këtë qëllim u duhet antisemitizmi nga jashtë dhe goditjet e kërcënimeve arabe nga Lindja e Mesme - përderisa, në realitet, ata janë ata të cilët prej Deir Yasinit e deri në Sabrë dhe Shatilë kanë masakruar dhjetra mijë arabë, kanë bërë krime të cilët janë plotësisht në disproporcion me sulmet që janë provokuar me okupimin e tyre kolonialist të Palestinës. 
78 Senati amerikan për vitin 1983, duke e rritur shumën e ndihmës që Shtëpia e Bardhë ia lejoi Izraelit, e ngriti në 850 milionë dollarë për bujqësi dhe 910 milionë dollarë për blerjen e armëve. Këtu nuk janë përfshirë kontributet e hebrenjve të diasporës.  

Shkurt, dëshira për veçantinë dhe pseudoshenjtërinë e historisë hebreje i ka penguar udhëheqësit sionistë që të arrijnë atë që gjoja ka qenë qëllim i tyre, tua mundësojnë hebrenjve që të jetojnë në një shtet çfarë kanë edhe popujt e tjerë të botës.

----------


## ORIONI

*MITI BIBLIK*  

Kjo tokë ekziston si rezultat i premtimit të vetë Zotit. Do të ishte qesharake të kërkohet pranimi i legjitimitetit të saj. Kjo është aksioma themelore e sionizmit politik siç e ka formuluar zonja Golda Meir.79
Kjo tokë na është premtuar dhe ne kemi të drejtë në të, ka thënë Begini.80
Po qe se ekziston Bibla dhe Populli i Biblës, atëherë duhet patjetër të ekzistojë edhe toka e Biblës - toka e gjykatësve dhe patriarkëve në Jerusalem, Hebron, Jerihon dhe në rrethinën tyre.81
Në këtë mënyrë udhëheqësit e sionizmit politik, sido që ta quajnë veten djathtist apo majtist, anëtar të partisë Laburiste apo Likude, përfaqësues të ushtrisë apo rabinëve, vazhdimisht thirren në argumentin biblik si bazë për argumentimin e pretendimeve territoriale, të drejtës hyjnore në posedimin e Palestinës. Çështjen e prezentojnë si akt dhurate me firmosjen e Zotit me të cilën fitojnë të drejtën që të shpronëzojnë çdo pronar tjetër të tokës për të cilën bëhet fjalë. 
Konceptimi i këtillë edhe i premtimeve edhe i mjeteve për realizimin e tij (pasi që udhëheqësit e sionizmit politik i nxjerrin prej Librit për Joshuin në të cilin ai rrëfen për trimëritë e tij gjatë shfarrosjes së banorëve të gjetur, sipas urdhërit të Zotit dhe me ndihmën e Tij), krahas temave mbi popullin e zgjedhur dhe Izraelin e madh prej Nilit e deri te Eufrati, përbëjnë bazën ideologjike të sionizmit politik. 
Kolonialistët e të gjitha epokave dhe të gjitha kombeve gjithmonë kanë kërkuar arsye për aneksimet, plaçkitjet dhe epërsitë e tyre politike. Preteksti zakonisht është kërkuar në gjoja superioritetin e kulturës me të cilën pushtuesi e ka arsyetuar misionin arsimor të racës së vet. Preteksti fetar, po ashtu, u ka dhënë ndihmë shtesë të çmueshme pushtimeve të tilla kolonialiste ose, thënë përgjithësisht, çdonjërës epërsi pushtetare të një grupi shoqëror mbi grupin tjetër. 
Çdo gjë i lejohet atij populli i cili është i zgjedhur i Zotit, shërbëtor i Absolutit. Gesta Dei per Francos, do të thotë se frankonët kanë qenë dora e Zotit, andaj për këtë arsye ka ardhur deri te luftërat kryqtare. Spanja e mbretërve më katolikë është Spanja e inkuizicionit dhe gjenocidit ndaj indianëve amerikanë. Rusia e Shenjtë ka qenë Rusia e pogromeve. Gott mit uns nënkupton Gjermaninë e Bismarchut para se të bëhej Gjermani e Hitlerit dhe Auschwitzit. Ju jeni ushtarët e Krishtit, iu thoshte gjeneral Spellmani forcave ekspedite amerikane në Vietnam. 
Në vitin 1972 Vorsteri, kryeministër i Afrikës Jugore, i diskredituar për shkak të racizmit të ashpër të apartheidit, lajmërohej me porositë e njëjta: Të mos harrojmë se ne jemi popull i Zotit të cilit i është besuar misioni.82
Në traditën fetare judaiste zgjedhshmëri në thelb do të thotë zgjedhshmëri përmes vuajtjes, e ajo është thirrja e lartë shpirtërore në përgjegjësi dhe flijim për atë që e ka pranuar porosinë hyjnore. Por, të përkujtojmë edhe një herë se kritika jonë i është drejtuar drejtpërdrejtë sionizmit politik, i cili e eksploaton jo vetëm temën zgjedhshmëri, por atë e bën edhe me zgjedhshmërinë përmes vuajtjes, kështu që holokausti shfrytëzohet për qëllime politike. Në kuptimin kolonialist, zgjedhshmëria nënkupton superioritetin i cili, ende në traditën e pastër kolonialiste të ideologjisë së arsyetimit, paraqitet si superioritet i përgjegjësisë dhe flijimit të sëmurë, 
79 Të shikohet konteksti i kësaj deklarate në Le Monde, prej 15 tetorit të vitit 1971. 
80 Deklarata e Beginit e dhënë në Oslo, e përcjellë në Davar, 12 dhjetor të vitit 1978. 
81 Moshe Dayani, në Jerusalem Post, 10 gusht të vitit 1967. 
82 Vivant-Univers, nr. 290, janar-shkurt, 1974.  

për çka, për shembull, ka bërë fjalë Rudyard Kiplingu si për barrën e njeriut të bardhë. 
Ideja e popullit të zgjedhur është historikisht infantile, sepse të gjithë popujt në shkrimet e tyre kanë shprehur konceptime të privilegjuara për veten në kuptim të zgjedhshmërisë. Pse ti besohet vetëm një populli kur janë në pyetje shkrimet e tij? 
Ideja e popullit të zgjedhur është politikisht kriminale, sepse përherë e ka arsyetuar agresionin, ekspansionin dhe dominimin. 
Ideja e popullit të zgjedhur është teologjikisht jotolerante, sepse zgjedhshmëria vetëm e një populli do të thotë gjujtje e tërë popujve tjerë. 
Kolonializmi sionist nuk përjashtohet nga ky rregull. Tashmë e kemi parë se ai nënkupton vetëm mohimin e ekzistimit të popullit palestinez (Golda Meiri) ose përzënien e tij prej Deir Yasinit deri në Bejrut (Begini) dhe me siguri ka ende ndërmarrje të tilla të jashtëzakonshme dhe të ngjashme. 
Fenomeni ideologjik i rëndësisë që në Izrael u jepet disa pasuseve të Biblës është aq i madh sa sionizmi politik është zhvilluar në opozitë me protestën fetare judaiste të rabinëve, të cilët në vitin 1897 kanë deklaruar se të nënshtrosh Palestinën me të holla dhe me armë nënkupton po të njëjtën gjë sikur edhe të japish tradita judaiste më shumë dhe më fisnike. 
Në kohën e nismës së kampanjës së Herzlit në vitet 1890-ta është rrefuzuar propozimi për mbajtjen e konferencës hebreje në Munchen, për shkak se rabinët gjermanë e kanë kundërshtuar atë duke pohuar se përpjekjet që të themelohet shteti nacional hebraik në Palestinë janë në kundërshtim me premtimet mesiane për judaizmin.83 Në vitet e tridhjeta të shekullit XX, Albert Einsteini ka shkruar: 
Shumë më me dëshirë do të kisha pranuar një kontratë të arsyeshme me arabët në bazë të jetesës së përbashkët në paqe se sa krijimin e ndonjë shteti hebre. Ti lëmë anash shkaqet politike, vetëdija ime mbi natyrën thelbësore të judaizmit e kundërshton idenë e shtetit hebre i cili do të kishte kufij, ushtri dhe ndonjë shkallë të fuqisë profane, pa marrë parasysh se sa modest ai do të ishte. Kam frikë se judaizmi do të përjetojë dëm përbrenda, posaçërisht nga zhvillimi i nacionalizmit të ngushtë brenda radhëve tona Ne më nuk jemi hebrenjë të periudhës makabeje. Kthyerja kombit në kuptimin politik të fjalës do të ishte e barabartë me heqjen dorë nga spiritualizimi i bashkësisë sonë të cilin ia kemi borxh gjenisë së profetëve tonë.84
Pjesa dërmuese e izraelitëve të sotshëm nuk janë hebrenjë sipas bindjes fetare dhe praktikimit të fesë, kurse partitë e ndryshme fetare, edhe krahas rolit vendimtar që lozin në shtetin Izrael, në aspektin e anëtarësimit janë mjaft me numër të vogël. Këtë paradoks të qartë shumë mirë e ka sqaruar Nathan Weistocki: Po qe se obskurantizmi rabin e zotëron Izraelin ajo do të ndodh për shkak se misticizmit sionist i mungon koherentiteti, përpos në pikëpamje të besimit të Mojsiut. Hiqni konceptet e popullit të zgjedhur dhe të vendit të premtuar dhe do ti rrëzoni themelet e sionizmit. Prandaj, edhe pse ajo është paradoksale, partitë fetare marrin fuqi nga agnostika e përbërë sioniste. Nevoja e koherentitetit të brendshëm të strukturës sioniste të Izraelit i ka detyruar udhëheqësit e tij që ta forcojnë pushtetin e priftërinjve. Partia socialdemokrate Mapai është ajo e cila, me inisiativë të Ben Gurionit, e futi mësimin e fesë si lëndë obligative shkollore. Këtë nuk e bënë partitë fetare.85
Për të njëjtin shkak në Izrael nuk mund të lidhet kurorë qytetare. Hebreu mund të martohet, të ndahet ose shkurorëzohet vetëm në pajtim me rregullat e Torës, do të thotë, me ligjet fetare të ekspozuara në Pesëlibërshin e Dhjatës së Vjetër. 
83 Forresti, The Unhey Land (Toka profane), vep. e cit., f. 53 
84 E ka cituar Moshe Menuhini, The Decadence of Judaism in Our Time, 1969, f. 324. 
85 Nathan Weistocki, Le Sionisme contre Israel, Paris, Maspero, 1969, f. 315.  

Pasoja kryesore e pamundësisë së ndarjes së sinagogës nga shteti manifestohet në faktin se shteti Izrael edhe pas 44 vjetësh të krijimit të tij ende nuk ka kushtetutë: Që ti iket konfliktit me partitë klerikale, të cilat janë të përqëndruara në shfrytëzimin e Torës si ligj themelor i vendit, është e domosdoshme përmbajtja nga sjellja e kushtetutës.86
Ajo çka paraqet parimin thelbësor të shtetit sionist, në realitet, definicioni i hebrenjve, do të thotë, i personit i cili vetëm në atë cilësi mund të shfrytëzojë Ligjin themelor, konstituiv për kthim, ka të njëjtin karakter klerikal dhe diskriminues. 
Ligji për kthim (5710-1950) thotë: 
	1. Secili hebre ka të drejtë të bëhet banor i këtij vendi si emigrant... 

40. Në kuptim të këtij ligji, hebre konsiderohet personi i lindur prej nënës hebreje, ose personi i kthyer në judaizëm ose personi i cili nuk rrëfen ndonjë fe tjetër.87
Sillen, pra, vetëm dy kritere: kriteri racor (trashëgimia me anë të gjakut të nënës) dhe kriteri fetar (kthimi në judaizëm).Kalimthi të përmendim se ky i dyti konsiderohet valid vetëm në qoftë se e vërteton rabini ortodoks (e jo i kthyer). 
Ideologjia e arsyetimit e cila është karakteristike për sionizmin thirret në premtimin e dhënë Abrahamit në Zanafillë (XV, 18): Të njëjtën ditë Zoti bëri kontratë me Abrahamin, duke thënë: Sojit tënd ia kam dhënë këtë tokë, prej lumit të Egjiptit deri te lumi i madh, lumi Eufrat. 
Tashmë kemi theksuar se nuk ekziston askund tjetër kurrfarë argumenti për këtë histori të lashtë të Izraelit përveçse në shkrimet e Dhjatës së Vjetër. Pytja e cila, për këtë arsye, shtrohet menjëherë është: a mundet cilado qoftë bashkësi e qenieve njerëzore tua imponojë të tjerave pushtetin e vet duke qeverisur me ekzistencën e tyre po qe se pas saj nuk qëndron kurrfarë dëshmie tjetër përveç besimit të bashkësisë përkatëse në traditën e vet? 
Çështja po bëhet ende më e logjikshme po qe se merret parasysh se të gjithë popujve të Lindjes së Mesme - mezapotamianëve, hetitëve, egjiptianëve - u është dhënë i njëjti premtim hyjnor sikurse Abrahamit: toka dhe pasardhësit. Pse të mos e përvetësojnë sirianët - si të drejtë të veten historike dhe hyjnore - premtimin të cilin hyjnesha Arina ua ka dhënë të parëve të tyre hetitë (mbretëria e të cilëve, për dallim nga ajo e Davidit dhe Solomonit, ka vazhduar gati njëmijë vjet, prej shekullit XVIII deri në shekullin VIII para erës së re) duke i konstatuar kufijtë e tokës së tyre të premtuar?88 Kërkesën e tillë me të drejtë do ta konsideronim absurde. Pse atëherë të merret qëndrim tjetër ndaj teksteve të ngjashme që dalin prej ndonjë qytetërimi fqinjë, nëse jo për atë pse, me të drejtë ose jo, besojmë se jemi trashëgimtarë të atij qytetërimi? (Shiko Qarkoren e parë të Shën Petrit e cila tashmë është cituar). 
Prandaj që nga fillimi duhet patjetër ta konsiderojmë këtë komentim të Biblës fisnor, do të thotë, komentim i cili a priori e mban traditën e fisit tonë si të vetmin valid, përderisa traditat e fiseve tjera, bile edhe ato fqinje, nuk kanë kurrfarë validiteti. 
Komentimi i tillë i Biblës, madje edhe duke i pranuar supozimet fisnore për vlerat ekskluzive të këtij libri, i ndarë nga konteksti i përgjithshëm i religjioneve të Lindjes së Mesme të cilat i janë aq të afërta, nënkupton komentimin selektiv me të cilin 
86 Po aty, f. 316. 
87 Tekstin e ligjit e ka dhënë Claud Kleini, drejtor i institutit për të drejtën komparative në Universitetin Hebraik në Jerusalem, në Le Caractere jif de lEtat dIsrael! (Paris, botim i Cujasit 1977, fq. 155-156). Ky punim i juristit të shquar sionist, i botuar frengjisht, ka rëndësi fundamentale për shkak të analizave të mrekullueshme vendimeve të Gjyqit supreme izraelit. 
88 Les Religions du Proche-Orient asiatique, Paris, botim i Fayardit, 1970, f. 557.  

ndahen episodet e caktuara për shkak se i shërbejnë qëllimit të arsyetimit të ndonjë sjelljeje të sodit dhe e përjashtojnë ndonjë tjetër për shkak se anojnë nga gjykimi i asaj sjelljeje. 
Është e vërtetë se në Dhjatën e Vjetër ka pjesë të cilat, të merren si shembuj për sjellje, do të arsyetonin Oradourin ose Deir Yasinin, okupimin e dhunshëm të territorit ose gjenocidin. Libri i Joshuit, në të cilën aq shpesh sot thirren luftëtarët rabinë në Izrael duke predikuar luftën e shenjtë dhe të cilën e imponojnë në mësimin shkollor,89 vë në pah se shfarrosja me shpatë dedikuar popullatës së nënshtruar - burrave, grave, të rinjve dhe pleqve (Joshui, VI, 21) - gjë të cilën e lexojmë në rrëfimin për Jerihonin dhe shumë qytete të tjera. 
Numrat (Libri 4 i Dhjatës së Vjetër, XXXI, 7-18) na tregojnë për veprat heroike të atyre fëmijëve të Izraelit të cilët, me të ngadhnjyer medianitët i kanë threë të gjithë burrat, i kanë marrë të gjitha gratë e të robëruarve medianitë dhe i kanë djegur të gjitha qytetet e tyre. Kur u kthyen dhe erdhën para Mojsiut, ai ishte i hidhëruar Dhe Mojsiu u tha atyre: A i keni lënë të jetojnë të gjitha këto gra? Andaj tash mbytne çdo fimijë të mitur mashkull dhe çdo grua e cila ka pasur marrëdhënie intime me burrin. Por fëmijët femra virgjine leni të jetojnë dhe mbani për vete. 
Këto rrëfime kanë mund të jenë vetëm vepër e teologëve të cilët kanë dashur të proklamojnë besimin në Zotin e pangadhnjyeshëm përkundër disfatës të cilën e përjetuan si popull i Tij. Asirianët fitoren e vet e festuan si fitore të zotit të tyre Assurit ndaj Jehovës së mundur. Teologëve të periudhës së përndjekjeve u është dashur, për këtë arsye, të tregojnë se humbja e popullit të tyre nuk ka qëndruar në dobësinë e Jehovës, por në mosbesimin e tyre, për çka edhe kanë qenë të dënuar. 
Shumëzimi i rrëfimeve për masakrat dhe shfarrosjet e urdhëruara prej Zotit, në realitet, është kritikë e mënyrës në të cilën mbretërit i kanë udhëhequr luftërat që prej tyre të fitojnë dobi materiale. Në traditën e luftës së shenjtë, në të vërtetë, dobia materiale nuk është marrë parasysh kur ka qenë në pyetje fitorja. Besimi dhe praktika e tillë kanë qenë në fuqi në atë pjesë të botës në periudhën për të cilën bëhet fjalë. Mallkimi i cili ka nënkuptuar zhdukjen e të ngadhnjyerve, po bile edhe të kafshëve të tyre, në realitet, ka qenë betimi para Zotit për heqjen dorë nga çdo plaçkë e luftës vetëm në qoftë se Ai ia bën të mundshme fitoren. Të ngadhnjyerit nuk do të shiteshin si robër, e ngadhnjyesit nuk do ti merrnin kafshët e tyre. Të gjithë dhe çdo gjë do të zhdukej. Ajo ka qenë shfarrosje sipas urdhërit të Zotit, përmbushje e besës dhënë Zotit. 
Vetëm si një shembull të fabrikimit të këtyre legjendave historike do të marrim pushtimin e Jerihonit, i cili absolutisht është i trilluar. Arkeologët kanë konstatuar se Jerihoni ka qenë i zhdukur në shekullin XIV, e i lëshuar gjatë periudhës për të cilën përgjithësisht supozohet se ka qenë në kohën e Joshuit.90
Megjithatë, këto konstrukcione historike shfrytëzohen nëpër shkollat e Izraelit me qëllim të stimulimit të fanatizmit në mesin e të rinjve. Psikologu G. Tamarini nga Universiteti i Tel-Avivit ka kryer provën vijuese. Nxënësve prej klasës së katërt e deri në klasën e tetë të moshës prej tetë deri më katërmbëdhjetë vjet të cilët e kanë lexuar Librin mbi Joshuin, e numri i të cilëve ka kalur njëmijëshin, ua ka ndarë rrëfimin për gjenocidin në Jerihon të rrëfyer në atë libër (VI, 20, 21) dhe ua ka parashtruar një pyetje kësisoji: Të supozoni se ushtria izraelite me luftë e merr ndonjë fshat arab. A pajtoheni ose jo që kundër banorëve të atij fshati të ndërmerren akcione të njëjta si ato 
89 Është simptomatike se ministry i arsimit është udhëheqës i një partie fetare. 
90 De Vauxi, The Early History of Israel, fletorja 2, f. 480.  

që Joshui i ndërmori kundër banorëve të Jerihonit? Numri i nxënësve të cilët kanë dhënë përgjigje pozitive është sjellë ndërmjet 66 dhe 95 përqind, varësisht nga shkolla ose kibbytzi, në të vërtetë, qyteti në të cilin kanë jetuar fëmijët.91 Shpallja e rezultateve të kësaj ankete, e cila e zbuloi fytyrën e vërtetë të një shoqërie, solli deri te largimi i profesorit Tamarin nga Universiteti. 
Rabini dhe armata vazhdojnë me larjen e trurit të klientëve të vet. Gjatë kohës së invazionit në Liban në vitin 1982 luftëtarët rabinë nuk e ndërprenë predikimin e doktrinës së luftës së shenjtë. Temën qendrore e ofroi një rabin me gradën kapiten: 
Nuk guxojmë ti lëmë pas dore burimet biblike të cilët e arsyetojnë këtë luftë dhe praninë tonë këtu. Si hebrenj ne detyrën tonë fetare (mitzvah) e përmbushim këtu. Ashtu është shkruar: detyrë fetare (mitzvah) është ta pushtosh tokën nga armiku.92
Këtu vërtet punohet për komentimin selektiv të Biblës, komentimin i cili është jokritik dhe johistorik, dhe i cili iu mbahet vetëm atyre pasuseve që mund të shërbejnë për tiu dhënë legjitimitet pushtimeve dhe zbatimit të metodave barbare, sepse ka edhe pjesë tjera në Dhjatën e Vjetër të cilat janë të frymëzuara krejtësisht me frymë tjetërfare. 
Para së gjithash, kur bëhet fjalë për premtimin, Abrahami shumë pak e ka konsideruar veten pronar të tokës kananiane ndaj në Hebron, me një mirësjellje shumë të mirë, iu drejtua me lutje Ephronit, Hetitit, tia shesë fushën në Machpelach, para Mamrës, që atje të mund ta vorrosë gruan e tij, Sarën (Zanafilla, XXIII, 3-20). 
Ja, pra, edhe një shembull të kësaj tradite dualiste: Në Librin për gjyqtarët (I, 8) thuhet se fëmijët e Judës, pas vdekjes së Joshuit, e kanë pushtuar Jerusalemin dhe i kanë çrrënjosur banorët e tij. Por, në të njëjtin libër (I, 21) lexojmë të kundërtën: Dhe fëmijët e Benjaminit nuk i përzunë Xhebuzitët të cilët banonin në Jerusalem, por i lanë të jetojnë me ta deri në ditët e sotshme. 
Në librin e dytë të Samuilit shohim se Davidi e konsideron tokën e premtuar deri në atë masë të vogël sa që prej Araunahit, mbretit të xhebuzitëve, blenë fushë për ndërtimin e Tempullit dhe për të paguan 50 sekelë të argjendtë (XXIV, 24). Libri i parë i kronikave sërish na rrëfen se si Davidi e ka blerë pjesën e tokës që tashmë u përmend (XXI, 18-25) dhe, ndonëse në këtë version mbreti xhebuzit e thërret Ornanin, kurse çmimi rritet në gjashtëqind sekelë ari, këto kontradikta nuk kanë rëndësi të madhe. Ajo çka është e përbashkët te të dy versionet shprehet në faktin se Davidi nuk është sjellë si pronar i tokës dhe nik i ka përzënë banorët vendës, por përkundrazi, me to është marrë vesh në mënyrë të qytetëruar, pikërisht ashtu si ka vepruar edhe Abrahami në kohën e vet. 
Çështja është e njëjtë edhe kur është fjala për zbatimin e metodës. Versioni i rrëfimit për hyrjen në Kanan në Librin për gjyqtarët është krejtësisht ndryshe nga ai që tregohet në Librin për Joshuin. Në vend të invazionit të cilin e përshkruan Joshui, dhe ku fiset e bashkuara në një shtet të vetëm dhe nën një komandë të vetme e masakrojnë popullatën gjatë përparimit të tyre, versioni prej Librit për gjyqtarët prezenton fotografinë e infiltrimit të shkallërishëm, zakonisht të qetë, ndonëse ndonjëherë të fortë, pa ndonjë konflikt më të madh me qytetet kanoniane kështu që maqina luftarake e fiseve të pabashkuara dhe të paorganizuara nomade nuk ka mundur lehtë të fitohet. Poema e fitores të cilën e këndon Deborahu në kreun e pestë, të Librit për gjyqtarët, njëra nga pjesët më të vjetra të Dhjatës së Vjetër, e ngjashme me poemat luftarake të egjiptianëve prej kohës së Tethmosisit III ose Ramzesit III, është 
91 Liban-Palestine, e bototi Centre Protestant de lOuest, Paris, botim i LHarmattan, 1977, fq. 84-86. (Raporti për këtë projekt u paraqit në The Zioniste State and Jewishldentity, i botuar si Israc nr. 5, janar, 1973). 
92 Haaretz, 5 korrik 1982.  

një prej episodeve të rralla të fitores në këtë version, sepse ideologjia e luftës së shenjtë dhe shfarrosjes në emër të Zotit nuk mbizotëron këtu si te Joshui. 
Dhjata e Vjetër, pa dyshim larg prej ekskluzivitetit dhe braktisjes së asimilimit, prej mohimit dhe shtypjes së të tjerëve, përherë e përkujton lexuesin: Ndaj, ta doni të huajin; sepse në Egjipt ju keni qenë të huaj (Deutoronomion, X, 19: cf. Exodus, XXII, 21 dhe Leviticus, XIX, 33-34). Kundër çfardo diskriminimi përcakton se i njëjti ligj do të vlejë për ata të cilët janë të lindur këtu dhe për të huajt të cilët qëndrojnë në mesin tuaj (Exodus, XII, 49). 
Komentimi i Biblës në mënyrë fisnore, nacionaliste dhe raciste ashtu siç e praktikon sionizmi politik, nuk e pranon mallkimin e Mikaiut: 
Dëgjojeni këtë, ju lutem, ju krerët e shtëpisë së Jakovit dhe princër të shtëpisë së Izraelit, ju të cilët e urreni gjyqin dhe e tjetërsoni çdo të drejtë Ata Sionin e forcojnë me gjak kurse Jerusalemin me padrejtësi Andaj Sioni për shkak tuajin do të lërohet sërish sikur fusha, kurse Jerusalemi do të shndërrohet në rrënoje... 
Komentimi i Biblës në mënyrë selektive i vë në plan të parë tre mite thelbësore: mbi popullin e zgjedhur, Kananin si dhuratë e këtij populli dhe ekskluzivisht Izraelin e Madh të hebrenjve. 
Komentimi i Biblës në mënyrë kritike i cili këto tema i vendos në periudhën në të cilën ato janë paraqitur dhe kërkon përgjigje në pyetjet mbi qëllimet politike dhe teologjike me të cilat kanë qenë të frymëzuara është mënyra e vetme që ato të integrohen në historinë e fatit të njeriut dhe intencës së Zotit. 
Në qoftë se për besimtarin Bibla është shpallje e ndërmjetësimit të Zotit në jetët njerëzore për tiu dhënë kuptimi i caktuar, ajo çka është më e rëndësishme se çdo gjë tjetër gjatë komentimit të saj, është dallimi i manifestimeve poetike (do të thotë, kreative) prej atyre hyjnore. Prandaj Bibla nuk mund të lexohet si doracak historik, si lexohet, për shembull, historia e Romës. Pikë së pari për atë se nga ky këndvështrim do të ishte inferiore në kuptim të vlerave objektive sa i përket llojit të tillë të historisë. Në rrëfimet biblike asgjë nuk mund të vërtetohet objektivisht për veprat e ptriarkëve, për qëndrimin në Egjipt, për shpërnguljen e izraelitëve prej Egjiptit, për Mojsiun dhe shugurimin në Kanan, sepse nuk është i mundshëm kurrfarë vërtetimi i kryqëzuar, as në bazë të dokumenteve te shkruara që rrjedhin nga burimet jobiblike, e as në bazë të analizave arkeologjike. Vdekja e Solomonit është ndodhia më e hershme në historinë e Izraelit e cila mund të caktohet me datë të saktë,93 sepse në këtë rast mund të vëmë raport komparativ historik me kronologjinë e Perandorisë Naosaire, e cila është e besueshme, pasi që me siguri është e vërtetuar me llogaritjet astronomike. 
Sot asnjë egzegetë nuk e hedh poshtë paragjykimin se pjesët më të vjetra të Biblës, ato të cilat quhen burime jehoviste, kanë mund të shkruhen më herët gjatë sundimit të Solomonit (kah mesi i shekullit X para erës së re) dhe se janë kompilim i tregimeve gojore. Pra, në qoftë se mbahemi vetëm për kriterin e objektivitetit historik, këto rrëfime biblike për ndodhitë që kanë ndodhur edhe disa shekuj më parë nuk kanë asgjë më tepër historike në kuptimin pozitiv të fjalës se sa që kanë Iliada dhe Ramayana. 
Nga këndvështrimi i pozitivizmit shkurtpamës dhe dehumanizues historik i cili interesohet vetëm për faktet e jo edhe për kuptimet, premtimi dhënë Abrahamit, kontrata, zgjedhshmëria, sakrifikimi i birit të Abrahamit, Ishakut, shpërngulja e izraelitëve prej Egjiptit, pastaj vetë personaliteti i Mojsiut nuk posedojnë kurrfarë realiteti historik. 
93 Martin Nothi, History of Israel, Londër 1958, f. 224.  

Prandaj, nga pikëpamja shkencore (në kuptimin e ngushtë të fjalës, në realitet, në kuptimin shkencor pozitivist), asgjë nuk mbetet prej zgjedhshmërisë, kontratës ose historisë së përgjithshme të Izraelit para sundimit të Davidit. 
Mirëpo, përkundër kësaj, po qe se historinë nuk e shikojmë në mënyrë të verbër, por si i ka hije në mënyrë të vërtetë njerëzore, do të thotë, po qe se nga e kaluara provojmë të zbulojmë se si njeriu është bërë qenie njerëzore dhe i pranojmë trillimet e tij poetike si tendenca që me ndihmën e tyre, për dallim nga sojet e tjera të kafshëve, ti japë kuptim jetës dhe vdekjes së tij, krahas imagjinatave për heroin dhe të shenjtin, të cilat i ka trilluar ose i ka fituar me anë të përvojës, që të shkojë sa është e mundshme më tej në të vërtetën e mënyrës së jetesës njerëzore, e pse atëherë, me shtruarjen e problemit historik ti rrënohet toka nën këmbë kësaj popullate. 
Problemi nuk qëndron më në njohjen se a është Abrahami, vërtet i lindur në Ur të kaldeanëve (gjë e cila bile është anakronizëm);94 a ka udhëtuar, vërtet rrugës së përshkruar; a i ka zbritur atij Zoti (dhe në çfarë forme) që ti premtojë dhuratë në tokë dhe në pasardhës, ose, të themi, në njohjen se në cilin mal duhet vënë drurin e ndezur të Mojsiut, ose a thua Joshui ka qenë kryekomndues i fisit dhe vrasës i kanitëve (siç u patën bërë të tjerët, shumë shekuj më vonë, vrasës të indianëve) e të ngjashme. 
Problemi është krejtësisht ndryshe dhe nuk përjashton hulumtimin më të përpiktë shkencor, por përkundrazi, atë e nënkupton dhe e supozon. Problemi qëndron në çështjet vijuese: Në cilin çast, në çfarë rrethanash historike, në çfarë bashkësi njerëzore dhe për çfarë qëllimesh janë konsideruar këto rrëfime themelore për trimat, të vërteta ose mitike, të krijuara - rrëfime të cilat kanë pasur rëndësi vendimtare për formimin e njeriut dhe të jetës së tij? Me rëndësi është se njerëzit kanë qenë në gjendje të imagjinojnë ose të krijojnë përfytyrime të tilla për veten. Janë përpjekur të jetojnë në harmoni me këto shembuj, gjë e cila ka prezentuar fillimin e një realitetit tjetër,95 e cila ka hapur hapësira të reja, hapësira pa kufijë, ka zbuluar kriter të ri sipas të cilit të gjitha planet njerëzore dhe realizimi i tyre janë reduktuar vetëm në kuptimin relativ në krahasim me këtë hapësirë të pakufijshme, e cila është shtrirë para karvanit të njerëzimit. Kjo hapësirë e pakufijshme e cila në traditën e Abrahamit quhet Zot i mundëson njeriut të arrijë veprimet më të larta të kësaj bote lëvizjet në drejtim të amshueshmërisë, siç ka shkruar Kierkegaardi në meditimet e tij të mrekullueshme për Abrahamin, princin e besimit.96
Nga ky kënd teologjik97 të shqyrtojmë sërish temat e zgjedhshmërisë, kontratës, premtimit të tokës dhe pasardhësve, jo me qëllim që ti kuptojmë si fakte (si dëshmi e të drejtës pronësore, ose si program politik, gjë të cilat janë pretendime, në të njëjtën kohë fatale dhe absurde, të sionizmit politik) por domethënien e tyre ta 
94 Nocioni Chalde nuk paraqitet para shekullit të nëntë, por tashmë në shekujt pas periudhës në të cilën tradita i vendos ptriarkët. 
95 Ajo çka na gëzon është fakti se poetët kanë qenë në gjendje të mendojnë dhe të krijojnë personazhe të atilla siç ka qenë Hektori ose Rama, të cilët ende kanë ndikim në jetën tonë, madje edhe pse supozohet se lufta e Hektorit me Akilin te Troja ose fitorja e Ramës ndaj Ravanit në Sri-Lankë kanë qenë legjenda të kulluara. Në qoftë se me realitetin nënkuptojmë atë që lë gjurmë në ne dhe i inspiron veprimet tona, atëherë këto legjenda janë më të realta se shumë fakte të përditshmërisë. 
96 Soren Kierkegaardi, Fear and Trembling, Londër 1939, f. 48. Ky meditim mbi aktin në të cilin themelohet besimi për brezin e Abrahamit - judaizmin, krishterizmin, Islamin - na duket sot se është i rëndësishëm, sepse i zgjidhë çështjet e rëndësishme të kohës sonë, sidomos çështjet e raporteve në mes besimit, nga njëra anë, dhe moralit, politikës e shkencës, në anën tjetër. 
97 Me epitetin teologjik mendoj në studimin për njeriun dhe historinë e tij e cila nuk përjashton dimensionin transcendental të njeriut, në realitet, aftësinë e tij të përhershme që në mënyrë poetike ta shkëput lidhjen ( me realen, por me atë parciale dhe lokale) me determinizmat e të kaluarës së vet dhe me kërkimin e përhershëm pas kuptimit të jetës dhe vdekjes së vet.  

kuptojmë si trashëgimi të madhe hebreje në fillim të pasardhësve të Abrahamit të cilit i takojnë të gjithë, edhe hebrenjtë edhe të krishterët edhe muslimanët. 
Po qe se i pranojmë datat e konstatuara me metoda shkencore sipas të cilave kronisti më i vjetër jehovist i ka shkruar veprat e tij tashmë në kohën e sundimit të Solomonit, duhet patjetër të pyetemi se ai çfarë porosie, sipas njohurive tona, ka tentuar tua përcjellë bashkëkohanikëve të vet.98 Disa si, për shembull, Von Radi në veprën Theology of the Old Testament (Teologjia e Dhjatës së Vjetër), në kronikën jehoviste, shohin sankcionimin e mbretërisë së Davidit në kuptim të ballafaqimit me ata të cilët ende qanin për konfederatën e vjetër fisnore. Të tjerët, sikur Albert de Pery, theksojnë aspektin joformal, por kritik të veprës jehoviste, i cili e përkujton lexuesin se intenca e Zotit mbi premtimin realizohet edhe përkundër faktit se të zgjedhurit nuk e meritojnë një gjë të tillë. Ai i vë në pah madje edhe lëshimet e Abrahamit në aspect të vetë esencës së premtimit. Duke e inkuadruar në tregimin e vet qëndrimin e Abrahamit në Egjipt, kronisti rrëfen se Abrahami i ka trathtuar dy lëndë premtimi: tokën (të cilën e lëshoi) dhe pasardhësit (të cilët si qyqar i rrezikoi duke e paraqitur gruan e vet, Sarën, si motër dhe duke lejuar që atë ta marrë faraoni në haremin e vet).99
Shihet qartë se jehovisti është i preokupuar nga dëshira që lexuesin ta impresionojë me madhështinë e Zotit dhe me shpërblimet e vullnetit të Tij të mirë. Zoti nuk humb asgjë nga madhështia e Tij përkundër trathtisë së njerëzve që u është dhënë premtimi dhe të cilët për atë nuk e meritojnë. Disa episode dëshmojnë se përherë kur patriarku ose anëtarët e familjes së tij shërbehen me mashtrim ose dhunë gjatë punimit me njerëzit e tjerë pason ndonjë katastrofë: kur Abrahami lejoi që gruaja e tij, Sara, të ketë aq ndikim tek ai sa që ta largojë shërbëtoren e cila i lindi djalë (Zanafilla, XVI); kur Josipin e trathtuan vëllezërit (Zanafilla, XXV-XXVII); ose kur djemtë e Jakovit bënë masakër mbi banorët e Shekemit (Nablusit) gjatë ceremonive rituale (Zanafilla, XXXIV). 
Çdo herë kur Abrahami bën përpjekje që ta përvetësojë Premtimin dhe ta realizojë në mënyrën e vet, me fuqi ose dinakëri, ndërmarrja e tij dështon. Ai vjen në përfundim se nuk mund të jetohet ndryshe, por në marrëveshje me fqinjët. 
Mandej, në frymën e universalizmit të përgjithshëm, jehovisti e redukton, në intencën kozmike të Zotit, realizimin e mbretërive të Davidit dhe të Solomonit vetëm në vlerë relative, duke përkujtuar se premtimi i Zotit nuk do të përmbushet deri kur në ty të gjitha familjet e botës nuk do të jenë të bekuara.100
Kur është fjala për qëllimin e shqyrtimit tonë, hulumtimi i burimeve tjera më të reja do të ishte i papërshtatshëm (si Elohisti, i cili, pa dyshim, i takon shekullit VIII, deuteronomionit prej shekullit VII, ligjit klerikal dhe historiografisë së deuteronomionit që e kanë zanafillën në shekullin VI në kohën e përndjekjeve). 
Madje edhe pse patriarkët dhe Abrahami nuk kanë qenë personalitete historike, edhe pse kontrata, premtimi dhe zgjedhshmëria i përkasin legjendës dhe poezisë, ajo aspak nuk na pengon, por aq më tepër, na nxitë ta vërtetojmë vlerën e tyre, pasi që kontrata paraqet raportin e njeriut me Zotin, premtimi raportin e qëllimit të njeriut me intencën e Zotit, kurse zgjedhshmëria çështjen e përgjegjësisë së njeriut kur ai pranon dimensionin e tij transcendental 
Në Kuran më shumë herë përsëritet: Secilin të dërguar të cilin ua kemi dërguar njerëzve ka folur në gjuhën e popullit të vet ashtu që porosinë e vet tua bëjë të 
98 Në këtë temë shiko sintezën e Albert de Pury Les Sources du Pentateuque: une breve introduction u Les Cahiers Protestants, shtator 1977, f. 48. 
99 Zanafilla, XII, 10-20. 
100 Zanafilla, XII, 3.  

qartë.101 Kur me rastin e egzegezës Bibla ndahet në klasa të ndryshme aluvionesh prej të cilave përbëhet, vijmë deri te disa versione sukcesive të premtimit të tokës dhe pasardhësve. Këtu, para së gjithash, premtimi u është dhënë nomadëve, të cilët e kanë praktikuar translokimin e kopeve të tyre, premtimi i tokës në të cilën do të mund të vendosen dhe të qetësohen (Zanafilla, XXVII, 10-22). Ky premtin nuk implikon kurrfarë triumfi ushtarak ose politik ndaj territorit për të cilin bëhet fjalë, por, thjesht, popullëzimin. Stadiumi i dytë (dhe versioni i dytë i Premtimit) i zgjeruar në dimensioned nacionale, post facto është arsyetim i pushtimeve davidiane: ai i jep përkrahje pushtetit suprem të popullit të zgjedhur mbi të gjitha viset të cilat ndodhen ndërmjet lumit të Egjiptit dhe lumit të madh, lumit Eufrat. (Zanafilla, XV, 18). Versioni i tretë (i cili ende i përmbahet Dhjatës së Vjetër) e zgjeron premtimin në të gjitha bashkësitë botërore (Zanafilla, XII, 3). 
Fija e cila përshkohet nëpër tërë historinë e premtimit është kujdesi i përhershëm i Zotit për mirëqenien e njerëzimit:102 kjo brengë është e qartë edhe kur nomadit i premton siguri dhe mirëqenie të pasardhësve në tokën e pasur në të cilën mund të qetësohet; edhe kur i premton shtet stabil dhe përparimtar në të cilin i ka mbajtur shpresa në kohën e sundimit të Davidit; ose kur i hapë modelet për tubimin e mbarë njerëzimit për të realizuar qëllimin më të lartë njerëzor dhe intencën e vetë Zotit, si e prezenton atë, për shembull, i dërguari Isaiu (II, 4). 
Shpëtimi i njeriu asnjëherë nuk përcillet në ndonjë botë tjetër, sepse duket se besimi i lashtë izraelit e përjashton një dualizëm të tillë, megjithatë, toka dhe forca politke asnjëherë nuk janë qëllime të vetvetës. Ato përherë relativizohen në raport me transcendentitetin e Zotit. 
Toka i takon vetëm Zotit: Toka kurrë nuk do të jetë në shitje, sepse ajo është vetëm e imja: kurse ju jeni vetëm kalimtarë dhe musafirë tek unë.103 Zoti, që të këpus lidhjen ndërmjet njeriut dhe tokës, urdhëron që për çdo vit jubilar (çdo të 49 vit) e tërë toka, pa marrë parasysh se nëpër sa duar në ndërkohë ka kaluar, duhet patjetër të redistribuohet dhe ti kthehet pronarit të parë: Në secilin vit jubilar të gjitha hipotekat do të shlyhen dhe atij do ti kthehet ajo që e posedon.104
Sundimi, si edhe toka, i takon vetëm Zotit. Në librin e parë të Samuilit (VIII, 10-18), Samuili ua tërheq vërejtjen njerëzve në të gjitha çrregullimet që do ti sjellë me vete themelimi i monarkisë në Izrael. 
Sionizmi politik, me komentimin e gabueshëm qenësor të premtimit, e ka trathtuar porosinë më të bukur hebreje drejtuar botës. 
Sionizmi politik nuk e ka trathtuar vetëm hebreizmin por e ka prishur edhe krishterizmin. Sepse, vallë, a nuk shikohet çorodia themelore e krishterizmit në shmangjen prej asaj që është trashëgimi më e vlefshme hebreje, e që është besimi i Abrahamit, besim i cili nuk kërkon kënaqjen në premtimet hyjnore, por në dëgjueshmërinë e urdhërave të tij? 
Kierkegaardi më thellë se të gjithë telogët: hebrenjë, të krishterë ose muslimanë, ka demonstruar esencën e përbashkët të besimit të krejt pasardhësve të Abrahamit, të krejt atyre që u është dhënë premtimi, edhe atë premtimi i cili për të tre bashkësitë (të cilat, në realitet, janë një tërësi) nuk nënkupton premtimin e privilegjit por të përgjegjësisë: të përgjegjësisë për tia nënshtruar dëshirat e njeriut dëshirës së Zotit, me të gjitha rreziqet që mund ti ndodhin njeriut në zbatimin e këtij projekti të lartë, 
101 Kurani, sure XIV, 4; Botim i Penguinit, 1964, f. 98. 
102 Për vlerën e premtimit shiko tezën e Albert Peryit: Promesse divine et legende culturelledans le cycle de Jacob, fletorja 2, Paris, botim i Gabaldit, 1975. 
103 Leviticuz, XXV, 23. (Libri i tretë sipas Mojsiut). 
104 Leviticuz, XXV, 28.  

sepse ai kurrë nuk do të mund të depërtojë plotësisht në providencën hyjnore. Karl Barthi ka shkruar kështu: Çkado që të them për Zotin, ato janë vetëm fjalë të njeriut. Krijesa mëkatare siç është njeriu nuk mund të shprehet ndryshe por me fjalë, e ato janë janë vetëm provizore, të nështruara revidimit, ndaj ai kurrë nuk mund të arrijë përsosurinë e vet.105 Tash kam për qëllim, ka shkruar Kierkegaardi, që nga rrëfimi për Abrahamin të nxjerr dialektikën e cila është e fshehur në të dhe të tregoj se besimi është një paradoks i madh, paradoks i cili vrasjen mund ta transformojë në akt të shenjtë të këndshëm për Zotin, paradoks i cili me kurrfarë mendimi nuk mund të tejkalohet, sepse besimi fillon aty ku mendimi ndalet.106
Të krishterët të cilët vetes i lejuan të futen në përcjelljen e parullës se sionizmit politik për tokën e premtuar dhe popullin e zgjedhur, janë shëruar, apo jo, nga devijimi shekullor i një kishe e cila e ka përmbajtur në mënyrë specifike antisemitizmin krishter të bazuar në akuzën e poshtër drejtuar kundër hebrenjve se kanë qenë popull zotvrasës, vrasës të Jezu Krishtit. Sot po ajo e njëjta kishë mundohet ta korigjojë qëndrimin e vet me anë të komentimit të gabuar pikërisht në drejtim të kundërt. Pasi që në kohën e vet e ka anatemizuar popullin e lënë, tash popullit të zgjedhur e jep përkrahje. Të çalosh me të dy këmbët nuk është njësoj sikur të hapërosh drejtë. Ka njerëz të shenjtë dhe ka mëkatarë. Mirëpo, nuk ka aspak më tepër popuj të shenjtë se sa që ka të mallkuar. 
Pas përbuzjes së zënkës së vlefshme të rivalitetit në të cilën kisha krishtere ka pohuar se ajo është lëndë e zgjedhshmërisë dhe se është trashëgimtare e popullit priftëror,107 tash e gjejmë të gatshme të bëjë kompromis dhe të marrë pjesë në ndarje, sikur pasardhësit e Abrahamit kanë qenë të përbërë prej sekteve, sikur besimi i Abrahamit ka qenë trashëgimi në të cilën ka pasur të drejtë vetëm një popull, një racë, një institucion ose një kishë dhe sikur nuk ka qenë obligim i imponuar për të gjithë ata të cilët kanë shprehur dëshirë ti përgjigjen thirrjes hyjnore. 
Pra, çtë thuhet për katolicizmin ose ekumenizmin, e këtij ose të atij lloji, i cili shtiret se është i pavetëdijshëm për anëtarët e tjerë të bashkësisë së Abrahamit - hebrenjtë para tyre dhe muslimanët pas tyre? 
Duhet të thuhet haptas se është monstruoze ajo që të krishterët bëjnë dallim ndërmjet premtimit të tokës dhe premtimit të mbretërisë, sikur Bibla nuk paraqet një tërësi, dhe se sillen njësoj si ata hebrenjë të cilët i ndajnë tendencat nacionaliste dhe raciste të Torës nga univerzalizmi i lartë profetik, duke filluar prej Amosit deri te Jezui. 
Çfarë konceptimi i besimit të Abrahamit dhe porosisë së Jezuit ka mund të inspirojë, në pikëpamje të mbretërisë, Jacques Maritainin kur ka shkruar: Palestina është territori i vetëm në të cilin një popull ka të drejtë të pamohueshme, absolute, të garantuar nga Zoti?108 A don të thotë kjo se përkatësia bashkësisë së Abrahamit fitohet me lindje e jo me besim, dhe se marrja pjesë në premtim është privilegj dhe e drejtë pronësore e jo përgjegjësi dhe mëshirë? 
E çtë thuhet për dokumentin e titulluar: Pastoral Guide on the Attitude of Christians towards Judaism (Udhërrëfyesi pastorian mbi qëndrimin e të krishterëve ndaj judaizmit), të cilin e publikoi Komiteti Episkopal i Francës, më 16 prill të vitit 1975, ku (në pikën 5) thuhet: Ne si të krishterë nuk mund ta harrojmë se qysh në kohërat e hershme Zoti ia ka dhënë popullit të Izraelit dhuratë tokën rreth të cilës është thirrur të bashkohet...? Mund të themi vetëm se ajo është përzierje tragjike e 
105 Leviticuz, XVIII, 3. 
106 Kierkegaardi, vep. e cit., f. 74. 
107 Porosia e parë e Petrit, II, 9. 
108 Jacques Maritaini, Le mystere dIsrael, Paris 1965, f. 243.  

judaizmit me shtetin Izrael dhe sionizmin, dhe teologji e çuditshme krishtere e cila përmbushjen e plotë të premtimit nuk e sheh më te Jezu Krishti dhe paralajmërimi i mbretërisë së tërë botës.109
Kurani më mirë e ka definuar atë që nënkuptohet me pasardhësit e Abrahamit, duke shtuar përgjigjjen e Abrahamit në thirrjen e Zotit: Ja, këtu jam, njësoj pajtimin e pakushtëzuar të birit të tij: O babai im, punoje atë që urdhërohesh, e ti, nëse do Zoti, do të më gjesh mua prej të durueshmëve.110 Ky nënshtrim i pakushtëzuar i çdo ambicie njerëzore është ajo me çka fillojnë pasardhësit e Abrahamit. 
109 Në këtë temë shiko studimin: Oca Jean Landousiesi, Le Don de la terre de Palestine: Etude biblique, të cilin si punim magjistrature e ka prezentuar në Institut Catholique, Paris, qershor 1974. 
110 Kuran, sure XXXVII, 102, botim i Penguinit, f. 167.

----------


## ORIONI

Pjesa e dytë 
*NGA MITOLOGJIA SIONISTE DERI TE POLITIKA E IZRAELIT*  

Jo hebrenjtë vrasin johebrenjë, dhe ata kanë ardhur 
ti varin johebrenjtë! 
(Deklarata e Menachem Beginit, më 22 shtator të 
vitit 1982, pas masakrës në Sabër dhe Shatil).  

*POLITIKA E BRENDSHME: RACIZMI, IZRAELI SI ENTITET KOLONIALIST*  


Çdo gjë që bëhet në vepër në Izrael duket se ka për qëllim që në kokat e hebrenjve të Izraelit të mbjellë bindjen se ekzisron dallim kualitativ dhe normativ në mes hebrenjve dhe johebrenjve Me këtë parim janë frymëzuar të gjitha ligjet dhe dispozitat shtetërore që i përkasin politikës së brendshme, statusit të individëve dhe familjeve, kriterit për të marrë shtetësi e të ngjashme. Ky është parim i cili e drejton sjelljen tonë ndaj arabëve izraelitë, beduinëve dhe banorëve të bregut perëndimor dhe Gazës, dhe mënyra jonë iu përgjigjet aspiratave të tyre... 
Asnjë padrejtësi ose zbatim i shtrembëruar i ligjit hebraik nuk do të mund të shuajë ata të cilët e shohin dallimin në mes ligjit të priftërve dhe vizionit të profetëve. Ne nuk do ti lejojmë askujt që në bazë të pretendimeve mesiane Izraelin ta shndërrojë në një geto fetare, geto e cila i vë në lojë ligjet universale të njerëzimit dhe të drejtën ndërkombëtare. 
Me këto fjalë zonja Shulamit Aloni, përfaqësuese në Kneset dhe udhëheqëse e Lëvizjes izraelite për të drejtat njerëzore, ka shprehur hidhërimin e saj në artikullin me titull: In the Name of Judaism në revistën izraelite Yediot Aharonot, 25 qershor 1978. 
Në këtë vajtim jehon akuza publike në llogari të mënyrës në të cilën shpirti esencial i judaizmit është shtrembëruar ideologjikisht me mitologjinë e errët të sionizmit politik. 
E tërë politika e shtetit Izrael, edhe ajo e brendshme edhe ajo e jashtme, me logjikën e pamëshirshme, e ka prejardhjen prej dy karakteristikave qenësore të sionizmit politik: në esencë ajo është fenomen kolonialist, i maskuar me një maskë specifike të mitit pseudoteologjik, fenomen të cilin qysh para lindjes së tij në mënyrë zyrtare, në kongresin e Bazelit më 1897,111 haptas e dëmkosën gati të gjithë rabinët dhe të gjithë ata që ndjekin religjionin hebraik si trathti judaizmit për të shmangur krejt atë që shpirtërore në të me qëllim të arsyetimit të politikës nacionaliste dhe raciste. 
Racizmi i sionizmit politik është system i përkryer koherent me të cilin janë të frymëzuar të gjitha ligjet dhe të gjitha veprimet praktike të shtetit Izrael. 
Racizmi tashmë ishte parim organik i planeve të para të Theodor Herzlit, çka jep të konkludohet nga libri i tij The Jewish State, e ende më tepër nga Diaries (Ditarët) e tij. Pas Revolucionit francez, me forcimin e demokracisë gjatë shekullit XIX, më parë në Francë e pastaj edhe në vendet e tjera evropiane, erdhi deri te prapsja e sistemit diskrimues arkaik dhe johuman kundër hebrenjve. Hebrenjtë e integruar në disa nacione me të drejta të plota qytetare, kryesisht janë asimiluar dhe janë identifikuar me fatin e kombit nga i cili kanë dalur duke dhënë për të një kontribut të çmueshëm në jetën politike, ekonomike dhe kulturore. Krijimtaritë e dijetarëve më të mëdhej në mesin e tyre i ka karakterizuar universalizmi, i cili idenë e Spinozës që më parë e bëri aq të madhërishme. Prej Karl Marxit e deri te Martin Buberi, prej Heineit e deri te Kafka, prej muzikantëve sikur Mendelssonni e deri te fizikanët siç ka qenë Einsteini, të gjithë porosinë e tyre ia kanë drejtuar tërë njerëzimit. 
111 Në konferencën e rabinëve të mbajtur në Filadelfi më 1869, u miratua rezoluta vijuese: Detyra mesiane e Izraelit nuk është që ta restaurojë shtetin e lashtë Izrael... gjë që do të nënkuptonte edhe një ndarje me popujt e tjerë, por bashkimi i të gjithë fëmijëve të Zotit të cilët bësojnë në Një Zot, kështu që uniteti i të gjitha qenieve të kuptueshme të arrihet në mënyrë paralele me synimin e tyre kah pastërtia shpirtërore.  

Plani i Herzlit ka shkuar në drejtim të kundërt nga kjo traditë fisnike. Thellë i shqetsuar me rastin e Dreyfusit,112 ai vetë ka pohuar se ka luftuar për të zhdukur asimilimin, duke përmbajtur kështu tezën themelore antisemite. Ka konsideruar se hebrenjtë nuk mund të asimilohen në popuj tjerë duke prezentuar vetëm elementin fetar dhe kulturor përbrenda tyre, por ata duhet veçuar patjetër në shtetin e tyre të veçantë. 
Herzli, për ti realizuar qëllimet e projektuara, sngurroi që me bashkëbiseduesit të shërbehet me atë gjuhë e cila ka pasur më shumë të ngjarë që ti bindë në rrezikun që hebrenjtë paraqesin për to dhe në nevojën që atyre tiu lehtësohet shkuarja.113
Në Londër, për shembull, Herzli ka deklaruar se sionistët me zgjidhjen e ofruar të çështjes hebreje do të eliminonin rrezikun nga revolucioni i cili do të fillojë me hebrenjtë e do të mbarojë kush e din se ku... Herzli të njëjtën gjë e bisedoi me ministrin gjerman të punëve të jashtme, Von Bulowin, me Kajzerin Wilhelm II, me ministrin rus të punëve të brendshme, Plehvein, me mbretin Nikolë II, si dhe me pjesën dërmuese të antisemitëve të njohur. Plehvei ka qenë përgjegjës për pogromet në Kishinev, në prill të vitit 1903, që asisoji për nga vrazhdësia nuk njeh historia. Në maj të të njëjtit vit Herzli iu drejtua Plehveit duke ia preferuar sionizmin si ilaç kundër revolucionit, i cili pas Kishinevit me siguri do të mund të bëhej tërheqës për rininë hebreje. Plehvei kur e pranoi Herzlin në gusht, ky prej tij kërkoi letër për përkrahjen e sionizmit. Letrën e mori. Plehvei në letër qartë ia bëri me dije se do ta përkrahë atë sionizëm që do ti nxjerrë hebrenjtë nga vendi, por jo edhe kultivimin e ndonjë nacionalizmi të huaj brenda Rusisë. Herzli e ka konsideruar letrën të kënaqshme. Me një rast tjetër kur iu drejtua Plehveit, kërkoi prej tij që ta prezentojë para sulltanit turk, kështu që prej tij të mund të kërkojë leje për të hyrë hebrenjtë në Palestinë. Përkundër parandjenjave të këqija të miqve të tij, Herzli e shpalli këtë korespondencë në Kongresin Sionist të vitit 1903. 
Para se edhe të ishte i publikuar libri i Herzlit, njëri nga kritikët e tij në fillim të vitit 1896 ka dashur që ta vrasë atë, sepse ju hebrenjve do tu sillni dëme tmerruese. Herzli pa ngurrim iu përgjegj: Ja, pra, unë po filloj të marr të drejtën të bëhem antisemiti më i keq i botës. Bukur mirë i vetëdijshëm për afrimin e ndërsjellë të projektit sionist dhe antisemit, ai tha: Antisemitët do të bëhen miqtë tonë më të sigurtë, kurse shtetet antisemite do të bëhen aleatët tonë. Në të njëjtin kontekst është dhënë edhe kjo vërejtje: Nuk do të jetë aspak mirë po qe se kjo do ti japë ende material zotëri Drumontit. 
Në realitet, Herzli i ka zhvilluar të gjitha ato ide me të cilat janë shërbyer antisemitët. Para se ta përfitojë për sionizëm britanikun Rothschild në vitin 1902, ka propaguar kampanjën e frikësimit drejtuar financierëve të mëdhenj hebraikë dhe në gazeta ka skicuar planin në temën: Tregtia e Rothschildit - objektivisht paraqitje kërcënuese drejtuar kundër botës në formë të këtij shumëkëndëshi.114
Ose, të themi, Herzli që ta përforcojë mbresën se hebrenjtë janë të huaj në shtetet e veta dhe të përgjigjet në protestën e rabinëve të cilët janë ankuar se ai shkakton dyshim në pakësimin e bësnikërisë nacionale hebreje, ka shkruar: Propaguesi kryesor i idesë patriotike për Anglinë është rabini kryesor, herr Adleri, gjerman. Sa i përket 
112 Qysh në rastin e Dreyfusit u zbula se si është shfrytëzuar antisemitizmi si pretekst për të mbuluar korrupcionin, rrenën dhe qëllimet e ndyta të klasës sunduese, të politikanëve dhe ushtrisë. Ky ka qenë paralajmërim i popullit francez për turpet e antisemitizmit dhe rolit të tij reakcionar. 
113 Ajo që pason bazohet në ligjëratën e zonjës L. M. C. van de Hoeven Leonhardi me titull: Sionism herzlien et antisemitisme, Paris shtator 1977. 
114 The Complete Diaries of Theodor Herzl, botim i Raphael Patait, New York dhe Londër 1960, fletorja 2, f. 592.  

patriotizmit prusian, udhërrëfyesi ynë i ndritshëm është rabini dr. Maybaum nga Berlini, hungarez; pak kohë më parë zëri i cili i bashkangjitet korit të protestës në Belgjikë është zëri i rabinit M. Bloch, i cili, gjykuar sipas emrit, nuk është as flamand e as valonas.115 As antisemiti më i flaktë nuk ka mund të flaës më keq. Pra, Herzli shumë mirë e ka ditur se antisemitizmi i duhet sionizmit politik që hebrenjtë të binden se duhet të ikin dhe të shpërngulen në Palestinë. Gjatë shqyrtimit do të shohim se kjo ide e tij deri në ditët e sotshme ka mbetur karakteristikë dominante e sionizmit politik. Judaizmi sapo pushon të definohet si besim dhe definohet si komb, bëhet e pamundshme llogaritja në motivimin fetar kthim Sionit. (e kemi parë se gjatë historisë ky motivim nuk ka pasur shumë efekt). Prandaj u bë i domosdoshëm lëvdimi i nacionalizmit ekstranacional, duke i prezentuar hebrenjtë si të huaj në mesin e njerëzve me të cilët jetojnë (që është ushqim më i mirë për antisemitizmin) dhe në përndjekje të kërkohet stimulimi i shpërnguljeve. Herzli, do të thotë, nuk ka pasur arsye të frikësohet se antisemitizmi do të derdh lotë e bile edhe do ta trimërojë. 
Nuk ka munguar vërejtja. Baroni Chlomecki, kryetar i parlamentit austriak, i ka shkruar Herzlit: Në qoftë se qëllimi i propagandës suaj është për të mbajtur anën e antisemitizmit, ai mund të arrihet. Jam plotësisht i sigurtë se antisemitizmi me një propagandë të tillë do të forcohet dhe hebrenjtë do ti katandisni në gjakderdhje.116
Pas vdekjes së Herzlit realizatorët e porosisë së tij nuk kanë pasur guxim që ditarët (Diaries) ti publikojnë në tërësi, por kur faqet helmuese më në fund u publikuan në Gjermani më 1923, shkrimtari austriak, Joseph Samuel Blochi (redactor i Oesterreichische Wochenschriftit) i cili ka njohur mirë Herzlin gjatë jetës së tij, ka shkruar në të njëjtin stil profetik: 
Letrat drejtuar Rothschildit dhe baron Hirschit, si dhe pohimet se hebrenjtë janë rebelë dhe revolucionarë potencialë në shtetet ku jetojnë, mjaftojnë që popullit hebre ti sjellin shkatërrimin. Herzli i ka furnizuar armiqtë e hebrenjve me bazën për zgjidhjen e çështjes hebraike. Ai ua ka treguar rrugën nga duhet shkuar në veprimtarinë e tyre të ardhshme. Ditarët janë të tmerrshëm. 
Herzli vdiq në korrik të vitit 1904. Në tetor të të njëjtit vit Jewish Quarterly Review i publikoi rezultatet e hulumtimeve detajore të antisemitizmit dhe sionizmit të cilat i bëri shkencëtari anglo-hebraik, Lucein Wolfi. Ai erdhi në përfundim se tashmë ekzistojnë shenja mjaft të shprehura të rënies së antisemitizmit të organizuar... edhe atë përkundër faktit se çështja e asimilimit edhe më tej paraqet vështirësi. Megjithatë, ai shtoi se propaganda sioniste me siguri do tu japë fuqi jetësore intrigave antisemite, të cilat, përndryshe, do të duhej patjetër të shkojnë drejt uljes. Pra, të përfundojmë, rreziku karakteristik nga sionizmi qëndron në faktin se ai është aleat natyror dhe i përhershëm i antisemitizmit dhe arsyetim i tij më i fortë. 
Pas krijimit të shtetit Izrael, në vitin 1948, racizmi i sionizmit politik iu ka sjellë dëm jo vetëm hebrenjve të tërë botës, por, gjithashtu, dhe para së gjithash, popullit palestinez, ekzistencën politike të të cilit sionizmi e mohon plotësisht. 
Rrethi i ri i problemeve në lidhje me sionizmin politik përbëhet nga pyetja se si të krijohet shumica hebreje në vendin e banuar me bashkësinë autoktone arabe palestineze? 
Sionizmi politik është përgjigjur në pytjen e shtruar me të vetmen zgjidhje që ka mund të dalë nga programi kolonialist - me themelimin e kolonive të ardhacakëve, duke përzënë palestinezët dhe duke mbështetur emigrimet hebreje. 
115 Herzli, Zionist Congress, Contemporary Reviow, tetor 1892, f. 591. 
116 Herzl Year Book, botim i Raphael Patait, New York 1958, fletorja 1, fq. 216 dhe 217.  

Përzënia e palestinezëve dhe uzurpimi i tokës së tyre ka qenë ndërmarrje e planifikuar dhe sistematike. Shefi i fondit nacional hebraik, përgjegjës për marrjen e tokës në Palestinë, Joseph Weitz, ka shkruar në vitin 1940: 
Duke biseduar në mes nesh, është e qartë se në këtë tokë nuk ka vend për të dy popujt... Zgjidhje është vetëm Izraeli Eretz, bile Izraeli Perëndimor, pa arabë, e rrugëdalje e veteme është shpërngulja e arabëve të këtushëm nëpër vendet fqinje; të gjithë duhet shpërngulur - asnjë fshat, asnjë fis nuk duhet lënë. Shpërnguljet duhet orientuar në drejtim të Irakut, Sirisë, po bile edhe në drejtim të Transjordanisë... Vetëm pas shpërnguljes së tyre kjo tokë do të jetë në gjendje të absorbojë miliona prej vëllezërve tonë.117
Ky program është formuluar para se edhe të ketë lindur shteti Izrael. Sa i përket realizimit të tij në planin politik dhe ekonomik, ai plotësisht përputhet me definicionin të cilin në nëntor të vitit 1980 e ka dhënë prof. Israel Shahaku, nga Universiteti Hebraik në Jerusalem, më parë kryetar i ligës izraelite për të drejtat e njeriut: Në të vërtetë, shtetin Izrael e kanë krijuar njerëzit të cilët nuk kanë qenë të vetëdijshëm për të drejtat e popujve joperëndimorë... Ata nuk kanë absolutisht kurrfarë kuptimi për drejtësinë jasht rrethit të vet. Qëndrimi dominant, sipas fjalëve të tij, ka qenë fundamentalisht racist me racizëm të kombinuar. Së pari racizmi hebraik, e pastaj racizmi perëndimor: ndjenjë e superioritetit perëndimor që tash nuk është aq e shprehur sikur para katërdhjetë ose pesëdhjetë vjetësh. Ky racizëm ka fituar shpejtësi mjaft të fuqishme në mes viteve 1974 dhe 1980, në periudhën në të cilën është karakteristike ngritja e ideologjisë mistike dhe ndihma e madhe financiare e SHBA-ve, gjë që plotësisht i ka ndryshuar dimensionet e tij.118
Bën efekt të çuditshëm pohimi i propagandës sioniste se shteti Izrael paraqet demokracinë e vetme në Lindjen e Afërt. Para kësaj thirret në argumentin se opozita mund të dalë në mediume po bile edhe në rrugë. 
Për hir të së vërtetës, duhet thënë se kundërshtarët guximtarë të racizmit të shtetit Izrael siç janë: prof. Israel Shahaku, avokati Felicie Langeri, i dërguari në Kneset, Shulamit Aloni, Uri Avneri, gjeneral Peledi, prof. Leibowitz dhe disa të tjerë - për fat të keq shumë të paktë, vërtet arrinë që me mjaft guxim dhe përkundër kërcënimeve dhe represaljeve tiu kundërvihen parimeve të sionizmit politik dhe praktikës e cila prej tyre rrjedhë dhe publikisht dëshmohet. Megjithatë, nuk duhet harruar kurrë se kjo liri tolerohet vetëm përbrenda establishmentit hebraik. Demokracia izraelite nënkupton diskriminimin fundamental, gjë që, në realitet, ndodh me të gjitha shtetet e tjera kolonialiste në të cilat ekziston vetëm pushteti i njeriut të bardhë. Kjo demokraci e çuditshme izraelite mund të krahasohet me atë demokraci amerikane e cila në Deklaratën e saj për pavarësi ka proklamuar barazinë e të gjithë njerëzve, mirëpo, prapseprapë, një shekull të tërë e ka mbështetur robërimin e zezakëve, duke e quajtur në mënyrë delikate institucion i veçantë, por ka nxitur edhe përndjekjen e indianëve, të cilët janë vrarë dhe janë përzënë me qëllim që të merret toka e tyre. Izraeli vërtet është shtet demokratik, por jo edhe për zezakët dhe indianët e këtij shteti në të cilët çuditërisht aludojnë ligjet themelore të Izraelit si populatë johebraike, me çka nënkuptohen palestinezët, edhe muslimanët edhe të krishterët. 
Do ti numërojmë vetëm aspektet më të shprehura të politikës izraelite të apartheidit, sepse i përkasin statusit personal dhe fitmit të të drejtës në pronën tokësore. 
117 Davar, 29 shtator 1967. 
118 Intervistë e prof. Israel Shahakut të cilën ia ka dhënë revistës amerikane Village Voice, 19 nëntor 1980.  

a) Statusi personal. Librin të cilin e ka shkruar me mjaft saktësi sionisti i flaktë, prof. Claude Kleini, shef i institutit për të drejtën komparative të Universitetit Hebraik ne Jerusalem, shpjegon shumë gjëra edhe atë para së gjithash me titullin e vet: Le Caractere jif de lEtat dIsrael.119 Përkundër mohimit të autorit, por falë rigorozitetit të argumentimit të tij, nga libri në mënyrë të pashmangshme del në shesh natyra raciste e shtetit Izrael. 
1) Shteti zyrtarisht e pranon doktrinën e sionizmit.120 Këtë pohim prof. Kleini e arsyeton me faktin se me antë të tre ligjeve iu jepet status i veçantë organizatave sioniste në Izrael. Ligji i parë prej tyre (5713-1952) ka të bëjë me Organizatën botërore sioniste dhe me Agjencinë hebraike. Autori vë në pah se me këtë ligj nuk vehet lidhja ligjore në mes... hebrenjve të cilët nuk jetojnë në Izrael dhe shtetit. Lidhja e tillë ligjore mund të bëhet vetëm me veprimin e dëshirës personale, ashtu siç është, të themi, vendosja në Izrael.121 Mirëpo, drejtuesi eminent është më i matur kur është në pyetje fakti se Organizata botërore sioniste dhe Agjencia hebraike, si institucione, janë të lidhura në mënyrë organizative dhe juridikisht për shtetin Izrael edhe pse veprojnë në të gjitha vendet e botës. 
Sikur kasha katolike ose partia komuniste të kishin proklamuar lidhje të tilla juridike, shtetërore me Vatikanin ose me pushtetin sovjetik, ato me siguri dhe me të drejtë do të shpalleshin jolegjitime, agjentura të fuqive të huaja, të paautorizuara për të mbledhur mjete në dobi të shtetit të vet. Shkurt thënë, statusi i veçantë me të cilin konstatohet lidhja juridike dhe shtetërore midis këtyre institucioneve dhe shtetit Izrael e aktivizon çështjen e cila në esencë ka rëndësi politike dhe juridike. Fakti se legjitimiteti i Organizatës botërore sioniste dhe Agjencisë hebraike nuk vehet në pyetje, nga vetvetiu paraqet të vetmin privilegj dhe përjashtim. 
Dy ligjet e tjerë të cilët Kleini i ndanë i përkasin Keren Kayemetit (fond nacional hebraik; ligj i miratuar më 23 nëntor 1953) dhe Keren Hayesodit (fond për rekonstruim; ligj i votuar më 10 janar 1956). Këto dy ligje, shkruan prof. Kleini,122 kanë mundësuar transformimin e këtyre fondeve për të realizuar dofarë privilegje. Duke mos i numëruar ato privilegje, ai vetëm në formë vërejtjeje përmend se tokat në pronësi të fondit nacional hebraik janë shpallur toka të Izraelit123 dhe njëri prej ligjeve themelorë proklamon patjetërsueshmërinë e këtyre pronave. Fjala është për njërin prej katër ligjeve themelorë - elementeve të kushtetutës së ardhshme, e cila ende nuk është sjellë në Izrael bile as pas 45 vjetëvë prej themelimit të shtetit. Ligjet në fjalë janë sjellë në vitin 1960. Është fatkeqësi që ky jurist i mrekullueshëm me kujdesin e tij të zakonshëm për saktësi nuk jep kurrfarë komenti për patjetërsueshmërinë e caktuar. Ai bile nuk përcakton as se me të nënkuptohet një pjesë toke të cilën (me anë të blerjes) e ka shpëtuar fondi nacional hebraik me qëllim që të bëhet pronë hebreje dhe të mos i shitet ose të mos i jepet me qira për ta punuar johebraikut.124
A mund të mohohet në ndonjë mënyrë diskriminimi racist që është karakteristik për këtë ligj themelor? 
119 Paris, botim i Cujasit, 1977. 
120 Vep. e cit., f. 22. 
121 Po aty, f. 21. 
122 Po aty, f. 21. 
123 Në versionin e parë thuhet: Prona e patjetërsuar e racës hebreje. 
124 Duhet mbajtur mend se 75 përqind e tokës i takon shtetit, kurse 14 përqind fondit nacional hebraik.  

Vazhdojmë me leximin mësimor të veprës së prof. Kleinit,125 në të cilën komentohet Ligji mbi kthimin, ligji i cili është kurorë e të arriturave sioniste. Në fillim të debatit, me të cilin ky ligj njëzërit u miratua në Kneset, Ben-Gurioni me 5 korrik të vitit 1950 ka deklaruar se shteti Izrael nuk është shtet hebraik vetëm në bazë të faktit se hebrenjtë përbëjnë shumicën e popullatës së tij. Ai është shteti i hebrenjve kudo qofshin ata dhe i secilit hebre që atë e dëshiron.126
Duke analizuar pasojat e një ligji të këtillë, Kleini parashtron pyetjen: Ndonëse hebrenjtë përbëjnë pjesën më të madhe të popullatës së Izraelit, popullata e shtetit nuk është tërësisht hebreje, sepse në të jeton një numër i konsiderueshëm i pakicës johebreje, të cilën më tepër e përbëjnë arabët dhe druzët. Problemi i cili paraqitet mund të definohet në këtë mënyrë: Deri në çfarë mase një ligj siç është Ligji mbi kthimin, i cili e favorizon vetëm emigrimin e njërës popullatë (të definuar sipas përkatësisë së ndonjë bashkësie fetare dhe etnike) sipas esencës së vet është diskriminues?127
Për autorin ka rëndësi të veçantë pyetja se a thua konventa ndërkombëtare për eliminimin e të gjitha formave të diskriminimit racor (e cila më 21 dhjetor të vitit 1965 është miratuar në Kuvendin Suprem të UN) është zbatuar edhe në Ligjin mbi kthim. Duke shfrytëzuar dialektikën, për të cilën e lëmë të lirë lexuesin që vetë të gjykojë, bie përfundim me një distinkcion mjaft subtil. Kur është fjala për mosdiskriminim kurfarë mase nuk guxon të ndërmirret kundër cilitdo grupi të caktuar qoftë. Ligji mbi kthim është miratuar në favor të hebrenjve të cilët dëshirojnë ta popullëzojnë Izraelin: ai nuk është drejtur kundër ndonjë grupi ose nacionaliteti. Ligji i tillë nuk mund të trajtohet si ligj diskriminues.128
Për të mirën e lexuesit, i cili është në rrezik që të habitet ose të mbetet i hutuar me një logjikë të tillë, e cila mund të quhet vetëm paturpësi dhe me të cilën dëshirohet të thuhet se të gjithë qytetarët janë të barabartë vetëm se disa janë pak më tepër të barabartë se të tjerët, do të japim një ilustrim konkret të situatës së krijuar me Ligjin mbi kthim. Për ata të cilët nuk mund të shërbehen me këtë ligj është caktuar Ligji mbi nacionalitetet (No. 5712-1952). Ai i përket (nen. 3) secilit individ i cili drejtpërdrejtë para themelimit të shtetit Izrael ka qenë shtetas palestinez dhe nuk është bërë izraelit në bazë të nenit 2. Personat me të cilët ka të bëjë ky përshkrim (dhe të cilët trajtohen si njerëz që kurrë më parë nuk kanë pasur shtetësi, do të thotë, të cilët janë trashëgimtarë pa shtet) duhet patjetër të argumentojnë se kanë jetuar në vend në filan e filan periudhën, gjë e cila shpesh herë është e pamundshme të dokumentohet, sepse dokumentet relevante janë zhdukur gjatë luftës dhe terrorit që e ka përcjellë themelimin e shtetit sionist. Po qe se argumentimi nuk është i mundshëm, atëherë individi, për tu bërë qytetar i Izraelit, duhet të ndjek rrugën e natyralizimit, e cila, për shembull, kërkon deridiku njohjen e gjuhës hebreje. Pas kësaj, ministri i punëve të brendshme, po qe se një gjë të tillë e konsideron të dobishme, zbatuesit ose ia lejon ose ia refuzon shtetësinë izraelite. Shkurt, hebreu prej Patagonie bëhet qytetar izraelit sapo zbret nga aeroplani në aeroportin e Tel-Avivit, kurse palestinezi, i lindur në Palestinë prej prindërve palestinezë, mund të trajtohet si njeri pa shtet. Ajo me çka kemi të bëjmë këtu nuk është diskrimin racor kundër palestinezëve por vetëm masë në favor të hebrenjve! 
Ky apartheid i njëjtë, i cili zbatohet në marrjen e shtetësisë është në fuqi edhe kur është në pyetje e drejta e vendbanimit dhe martesës. 
125 Kleini, vep. e cit., f. 19. 
126 Po aty, f. 29. 
127 Po aty, f. 33. 
128 Po aty, f. 35.  

Qytete të tëra, siç janë Nazarethi i Epërm dhe Carmieli (në Verilindje të Haifes), janë ndërtuar në tokën që i ka takuar fondit nacional hebraik, ndodhen jasht kufijve të sektorit të rezervuar për johebrenjë. Gazeta ditore Haaretz më 18 prill të vitit 1972, botoi intervistën me sekretarin e këshillit të punëtorëve në Carmiel, Mosha Prishmorein, i cili thotë: Ne dëshirojmë që vetëm hebrenjtë të jetojnë dhe punojnë këtu. I bëhet vërejtje se ka edhe arabë që punojnë atje. Ai përgjigjet: Po, por vetëm në ndërmarrjet hebreje dhe vetëm si fuqi e punës manuele. Zëvendësi i tij Rahl Tiroschi shton: Po qe se u lejojmë që të jetojnë këtu, do ta pengojnë qëllimin tonë, judaizimin e Galilesë. A nuk nënkuptohet nga kjo se johebrenjve u është ndaluar të jetojnë në disa vende të caktuara? Sipas prof. Kleinit, kjo nuk do të nënkuptonte diskriminimin racor kundër palestinezëve, por vetëm masën në dobi të hebrenjve. 
Mund të sjellim edhe shumë shembuj të apartheidit, i cili është ende në fuqi në shtetin Izrael, me të cilët plotësisht do të arsyetohej rezoluta nr. 2279 (XXX), e votuar më 10 nëntor 1975 në Kuvendin Suprem të UN: Sionizmi është formë e racizmit dhe diskriminimit racor. 
Këtij racizmi themelor, i cili sa është karakteristik për sionizmin politik po aq është edhe për çdo kolonializëm, i është vënë edhe maska pseudoteologjike e cila është specifikë e sionizmit politik. 
Kështu, për shembull, në të gjitha çështjet që i përkasin statusit personal në shtetin Izrael racizmi potencon tutorinë priftërore e cila i jep bazë fetare. Kjo posaçërisht hetohet në ligjet mbi martesën. 
Me ligjin nr. 5713 të vitit 1953 për gjyqet rabine konstatohet: Neni 1: Çështjet martesore dhe shkurorëzimet e hebrenjve në Izrael, me kusht që të kenë shtetësi izraelite ose të jenë të vendosur në këtë shtet, do të jenë ekskluzivisht në kompetencë të gjyqeve rabine. Neni 2: Kurorëzimet dhe shkurorëzimet e hebrenjve të Izraelit do të kryhen në pajtim me ligjin fetar hebraik. 
Pra, nuk ka martesë qytetare për hebrenjtë në Izrael. Ja vetëm një shembull të pasojave të gjithëfuqisë së rabinit në këtë drejtim: Hebreu me emrin Cohen nuk ka të drejtë të martohet me gruan e shkurorëzuar (sepse cohenët, pasardhës të vëllait të Moisiut, Aronit, kanë kryer detyra priftërore në Tempull). Kjo ndalesë rabine mund të tejkalohet vetëm me procedurë të komplikuar dhe vendim të Gjyqit Suprem.129 Një shembull tjetër: Vejusha pa fëmijë sërish mund të martohet vetëm për kunatin e vet në qoftë se ai pranon të martohet me të ose në qoftë se gjyqi rabin ia lejon chalitzin i cili e liron nga kryerja e detyrës së tillë. 
Në konkludimin tjetër të Kleinit thuhet: Në praktikë është shumë e qartë vlera e këtij ligji: në Izrael ligji e pamundëson martesën ndërmjet hebrenjve dhe johebrenjve.130
Racizmi dhe teokracia këtu janë të lidhur pandashmërisht me pyetjen qenësore, do të thotë, me përcaktimin e hebrenjve. Kush është hebre? Ligji shtetëror në këtë pyetje përgjigjet kështu (udhëzimet prej 10 janarit 1960): Në rubrikat e dokumenteve identifikuese, religjioni dhe grupi etnik, personi do të regjistrohet si hebre në qoftë se nëna e tij është hebreje dhe në qoftë se nuk i takon ndonjë religjioni tjetër ose në qoftë se është i konvertuar në besimin hebraik në pajtim me Halak-hahun. 
Ky definicion nënkupton vështirësi të mëdha, të cilat prof. Kleini i paraqet krejtësisht haptazi. Para së gjithash, judaizmi nuk është religjion i cili e favorizon konvertimin.131 Vërtet, në kohën tonë konvertimet janë skajshmërisht të rralla. 
129 Po aty, f. 124. Proekt ligji për konstatimin e procedurës gjatë vënies së kurorës qytetare, me të cilin do tu ikej këtyre ndalesave të vjetëruara, është refuzuar më 1972. 
130 Po aty, f. 123. 
131 Po aty, f. 49.  

Mbetet, do të thotë, kriteriumi etnik: Për hebrenjtë, thotë Kleini, nocionet e religjionit dhe të prejardhjes etnike janë identikë.132 Megjithatë, problemi me të nuk zgjidhet. Vërtetimi i përkatësisë hebreje sipas linjës femërore nuk është zgjidhje plotësisht e kënaqshme. Që ajo të kuptohet, duhet pasur në mend se ajo nënkupton lëvizjen mbrapa sipas nënës, gjyshes, stërgjyshes etj.133 Ja, pra, ilustrime konkrete. Kemi përmendur se sipas ligjit të shtetit Izrael që është në fuqi mbreti Solomon nuk do të ishte hebre, sepse nëna e tij ka qenë hetiçanase, e as mbreti Savle, sepse nëna e tij ka qenë nga fisi i kanitëve. Mirëpo, observimi i padyshueshëm logjik i prof. Kleinit tregon se as mbreti David eventualisht nuk do të mund të konsiderohej hebre, sepse stërgjyshja e tij ka qenë maobiqanase. Po qe se ai konsiderohet pasardhës i saj sipas linjës femërore, nuk mund të jetë hebre, e po qe se shkohet sipas linjës mashkullore, martesa e asnjërit prej kolosëve të përmendur nuk do të ishte legjitime në shtetin e sotshëm Izrael. Fatkeqësisht, kjo tashmë nuk është vetëm shaka. Prof. Kleini konkludon: Zgjidhje për këtë problem vërtet nuk ekziston. Plotësisht është e mundshme që një ditë definicioni i këtillë të shkaktojë probleme të cilët do të përfundojnë në gjyq, por deri tash juristët izraelitë nuk kanë pasur raste të natyrës së tillë.134
Definicioni i formuluar në këtë mënyrë sërish do të shkaktojë telashe në jetën e përditshme. Po qe se konstatohet se gjyshja e ndonjë izraeliti nuk ka qenë hebreje, administrata ka të drejtë që regjistrimin e tij ku thuhet hebre ta ndryshojë në johebre, me çrast nuk do të mund të martohet me hebreje në Izrael, vetëm nëse nuk i nënshtrohet konvertimit. Në kohën e rastit të zonjës Shalit, në vitin 1970, kur një officer i marinës u martua me një skotlandeze, e cila nuk ishte hebreje, zonja Golda Meir, kur arriti rasti i saj në Gjyqin Suprem, publikisht e thirri zonjën Shalit dhe gratë tjera që kanë qenë në një situatë të ngjashme që ti nështrohen ceremonisë së konvertimit. 
Natyra raciste dhe kolonialiste e sionizmit nuk manifestohet vetëm në statusin personal, por edhe në uzurpimin e tokës. 
Sionizmi që moti si dhe sot e kësaj dite e mohon ekzistimin e palestinezëve me parullën për tokën pa popull për njerëzit pa tokkë dhe me legjendën mbi shkretëtirat të cilat, kur ndodhen në duart e vërteta, sjellin lulëzim dhe tokën e bëjnë të mrekullueshme. 
Në sferën ekonomike Izraeli nuk paraqet ndonjë mrekulli.135
Kur është në pyetje mosekzistimi i palestinezëve, njeriu, në rastin më të mirë, mund të mbetet vetëm i hutuar nga shpejtësia me të cilën një popull e përzë dhe e tranferon popullin tjetër, por hiç më pak nuk do ta hutojë as shpejtësia e proçesit të robërimit me të cilën pronësia e tokës kalon prej duarve të njërit në duart e tjetrit. Mirëpo, as këtu nuk ndodh mrekulli: ky është vetëm implementimi i planit të shpronësimit sistematik i cili është përpunuar mirë qysh para krijimit të Izraelit, si një instrument bazor i politikës kolonialiste të sionizmit politik. 
Theodor Herzli në ditarin e 12 qershorit të vitit 1895 ka shkruar: 
Duhet ta marrim shkallërisht pronësinë e pronave private të cilat na janë ndarë neve. Do të përpiqemi që popullatës së varfëruar në heshtje tia humbim gjurmët përtej kufirit duke iu siguruar punësim në shtetet tranzitore dhe duke ua marrë atë të 
132 Po aty, f. 48. 
133 Po aty, f. 49. 
134 Po aty, f. 49. 
135 Popullata arabe e Izraelit (në gjuhën hebreje) në Arakhim 1971, Nr. 3, f. 10. Për ekonominë palestineze para krijimit të shtetit sionist, shiko supra.  

drejtë në shtetin tonë. Edhe procesi i shpronësimit dhe përzënies së të varfërve duhet të bëhet me kujdes dhe në mënyrë diskrete.136
Programi i shpronësimit është zbatuar në mënyrë sistematike (në mungesë të diskrecionit) që nga momenti kur sionistët i morën në duart e veta mjetet për realizimin e dhunshëm të planit për grabitjen e tokës. 
Etapa e parë ka pasur karakteristika të kolonializmit klasik. Fjala është për shfrytëzimin e fuqisë lokale të punës sipas metodës së baronit Edward Rothschild. Si në Algjeri, ku e ka eksploatuar fuqinë e lirë të punës së fshatarëve në vreshtat e tij, në atë mënyrë, vetëm duke i zgjeruar fushat e veprimtarisë së vet, edhe në vreshtat palestineze ka vazhduar të shfrytëzojë fuqinë e punës së arabëve, këtu, në realitet, të disa rabëve tjerë, pra, të palestinezëve. 
U bë kthesë kur, pas disfatës së revolucionit rus në vitin 1905, arriti vala e re e të shpërngulurve. Këta dezertorë, në vend që të vazhdojnë luftën aty në vend me revolucionarët e tjerë rusë, ata prej vendit të revolucionit të dështuar futën në Palestinë një socializëm të çuditshëm sionist. Themeluan kooperativa zanatçinjsh dhe ferma kolektive bujqësore, duke i shtyrë fshatarët palestinezë me qëllim të vënise së ekonomisë mbi baza të klasës punëtore hebreje. Ata prej tipit klasik të kolonializmit, të cilin e kanë praktikuar britanikët dhe francezët, kanë kaluar në kolonializmin e popullëzimit. Kjo nënkupton pranimin e logjikës së sionizmit politik e cila ka shtërnguar vërshimin e ardhacakëve. Për ta është dashur të sigurohet tokë dhe punë, duke mos punuar (siç thotë prof. Kleini) asgjë kundër askujt. Që nga ai moment detyrë kryesore ka qenë të ndërrohet populli palestinez me një popull tjetër dhe, natyrisht, atij ti grabitet toka. 
Të përkujtojmë se në kohën e sjelljes së deklaratës së Balfourit sionistët kanë poseduar vetëm 2.5 përqind të tokës, në kohën e votimit të vendimit për ndarje, vetëm 6.5 përqind, kurse në vitin 1982 ata tashmë kanë poseduar 93 përqind të tokës. 
Në vitin 1930 dr. A. Ruppini, ekspert i agjencisë hebraike për bujqësi dhe ekonomi, ka vënë këtë parim: 
Toka është më qenësorja për popullëzimin e Palestinës. Pasi që në Palestinë gati më nuk ka tokë të punueshme dhe të lirë, ne duhet, kur të blejmë tokë edhe ta popullëzojmë, pra, ti përzëmë fshatarët të cilët e kanë punuar më parë, qofshin ata pronarët ose blerësit e saj. 
Veprimet procedurale që janë zbatuar në shpronësimin e popullatës vendase bëjnë pjesë në kolonializmin më të pamëshirshëm të shijes raciste, i cili në krahasim me sionizmin është ende më i shprehur. 
Pika nismëtare e operacionit të madh të quajtur plaçkitjet ka qenë themelimi i fondit nacional hebraik në vitin 1901, i cili në krahasim me institucionet e ngjashme të kolonializmave tjerë është veçuar me atë se e ka mbrojtur rishitjen dhe dhënien e tokës së marrë me qira johebrenjve. 
Politika agrare e prijësve izraelitë, në realitet, ka qenë plaçkitja dhe shpronësimi i planifikuar i fshatarëve arabë. Rregullorja e vitit 1943 për shpronësim me qëllim të interesit publik është trashëguar nga periudha e mandatit britanik. Kjo rregullore, vetvetiu e vyeshme, shpërdorohet kur zbatohet në mënyrë diskriminuese. Për shembull, në vitin 1962 pronarëve në Deir el-Arad, Nabel dhe Beneh u janë marrë 500 hektarë tokë, kurse interesi publik ka qenë ndërtimi i qytetit Camiel, i rezervuar vetëm për hebrenjtë. 
Janë shfrytëzuar edhe ligjet në rastet e nevojshme, të cilët i kanë miratuar britanikët në vitin 1945, e të cilët njësoj kanë pasur të bëjnë edhe me hebrenjtë edhe 
136 Herzli, Complete Diaries, fletorja 1, f. 88.  

me arabët. Ligji nr. 124 i jep komandantit ushtarak autorizim - për nevoja sigurie - ti suspendojë të gjitha të drejtat e qytetarëve, duke përfshirë edhe lirinë e lëvizjes. Mjafton që ushtria ta shpallë ndonjë zonë të ndaluar për shkaqe sigurie dhe arabit ti pamundësohet shkuarja deri te fushat e tij pa lejen e komandantit ushtarak. Po qe se ai nuk arrin të marrë lejen e nevojshme, fushat e tij shpallen të papunueshme dhe Ministria e bujqësisë mund ti zaptojë që ta sigurojë punimin e tyre. 
Kur në vitin 1945 Britania solli ligje mjaft rigoroze kolonialiste për të luftuar kundër terrorizmit hebraik, juristi Bernard (Dov) Josephi, duke protestuar kundër sistemit të njohur si letters de sachet (letra sekrete mbretërore me të cilat urdhërohet përndjekja ose burgosja e disa personave - vër. e përkth.), ka thënë: A duhet të gjithë të biem viktimë e terrorizmit zyrtar?... Qytetari nuk ka mënyrë se si të mbrohet nga burgu i përjetshëm që mund ti caktohet edhe pa gjykim... Administrata ka fuqi të pakufishme që sipas dëshirës së vet ti ndjekë njerëzit... Nuk ka nevojë të bësh ndonjë shkelje të ligjit sepse vendimi që sillet në ndonjë zyrë është plotësisht i mjaftueshëm Bernard (Dov) Josephi në fjalë, kur u bë ministër i drejtësisë në Izrael, u dasht patjetër ti vë në fuqi ato ligje të njëjta kundër arabëve. 
Fjalët e J. Shapiroit të drejtuara kundër këtyre ligjeve më 7 shkurt të vitit 1946 në mitingun protestues të Tel-Avivit (të përcjella në Hapraklit në shkurt të të të njëjtit vit, fq. 58-64) kanë qenë ende më të ashpra: Sistemi i cili është instaluar në Palestinë pas sjelljes së Ligjit për mbrojtje nuk i ngjanë asnjë sistemi tjetër në asnjë shtet të qytetëruar; ligje të tillë nuk ka pasur madje as në Gjermaninë naciste. I njëjti person, kur është emëruar prokuror publik e më vonë edhe ministër i drejtësisë, ligjet e kritikuar i ka vënë në fuqi kundër arabëve. Që të arsyetohet edhe më tej zbatimi i të gjitha këtyre ligjeve tmerruese, prej vitit 1948 e deri më sot në Izrael kurrë nuk është hequr gjendja e rrezikshme. 
Më 25 janar 1972 Shimon Peresi në Davar ka shkruar: Zbatimi i ligjit nr. 125, me të cilin themelohet administrata ushtarake, është vazhdim i drejtpërdrejtë i luftës për selitjen hebraike në Palestinë dhe për emigrimin hebraik. 
Urdhëresa për tokën e lënë ugar, e cila është sjellë më 1948 e është plotësuar më 1949, shkon në të njëjtin drejtim, por më pak tërthorazi. Ministri i bujqësisë, bile edhe duke mos kërkuar arsye në interesin publik ose në sigurinë ushtarake mund të rekuizojë çdo tokë të lënë. Egzodusi i popullatës arabe me përmasa të gjera, si pasojë e terrorit në stilin e Deir Yasinit më 1948, Kafër Kasemit më 29 tetor 1956, ose pogromit të njësitit 101, kreator ideor i të cilit ka qenë Moshe Dayani e realizues shumëvjeçar i tij Ariel Sharoni, ka liruar territore të gjera të cilat, pasi janë pastruar nga pronarët dhe punëtorët arabë, u janë dhënë në shfrytëzim ardhacakëve hebrenj. 
Mekanizmi i shpronësimit të fshatarëve është plotësuar me urdhëresën e 30 qershorit të vitit 1948; me dispozitën për pasurinë e atyre që mungojnë ( të 15 nëntorit 1948); me ligjin për tokën e atyre që mungojnë ( të 14 marsit 1950); me ligjin për fitim e tokës (të 13 marsit 1953) dhe me tërë arsenalin e masave që është dashur, duke i detyruar arabët që ta lëshojnë vendin dhe duke instaluar vendbanime hebreje në të, të arsyetojnë plaçkitjet dhe grabitjet. Kjo është tema të cilën e shqyrton Nathan Weistock në librin Le Sionisme contre Israel.137
Që të shlyhej edhe përkujtimi në ekzistimin e popullit bujqësor palestinez dhe ti jepet autenticitet mitit mbi shkretëtirën, janë zhdukur katundet arabe së bashku me shtëpitë, selishtat po bile edhe me vorret dhe vorrezat. Prof. Israel Shahaku në vitin 1975 ka bërë regjistrimin e 385 katundeve arabe plotësisht të rrafshuara, të përmendur nëpër krahina, prej gjithësejt 475 katundeve, sa ka psur në vitin 1948. 
137 E ka botuar Maspero në Paris, 1969, f. 373 dhe vazhdon.  

Ndërtimi i vendbanimeve izraelite në bregun perëndimot vazhdon me një intenzitet të veçantë prej vitit 1979, kurse për nder të traditës më klasike kolonialiste, janë vendosur, natyrisht, të armatosurit. 
Rezultat i dëbimit të rreth 1.5 milion palestinezë dhe të krejt asaj që ka përcjellë dëbimin e tyre është fakti se përqindja e tokës hebreje në Palestinë, siç e quajnë zyrtarët e fondit nacional hebraik, nga shifra prej 6.5 përqind në vitin 1947 sot është rritur në 93 përqind nga territori i përgjithshëm shtetëror. Prej saj 75 përqind i takon shtetit, kurse 14 përqind fondit nacional hebraik. 
Mbasi e sqaruam qëndrimin e politikës kolonialiste dhe raciste të sionizmit politik ndaj statusit personal dhe pronësisë së tokës, nuk është vështirë të vlerësohet se çka nënkuptojnë liderët izraelitë me fjalën autonomi për të cilën bën fjalë Begini. Kjo fjalë me të vërtetë nënkupton vazhdimin e kryerjes së anketimit si të politikës së sionizmit politik. 
Pyetja e parë e cila parashtrohet është se me kë prijësit izraelitë do të mund të bisedonin. Me OÇP-në? Nuk vjen parasysh. Me përfaqësuesit e zgjedhur të popullit? Qeveria izraelite të gjithë i ka shkarkuar nga pozita. 
Do të sjellim rrjedhën e shembujve kryesorë të kësaj autonomie të karikaturuar. Më 3 maj të vitit 1979 Begini ia ekspozoi komitetit prej 11 anëtarësh planin e autonomisë administrative. Më 18 maj komiteti e miratoi, kurse më 21 maj qeveria definitivisht e konfirmoi planin. Plani përbëhej nga regjistri i parimeve me të cilët vetëdijësohet politika aneksioniste dhe ekspansioniste e entitetit sionist. Me këtë plan është precizuar se, pas periudhës kalimtare të caktuar prej pesë vjetësh për të realizuar autonominë administrative, Izraeli do të kërkojë gjoja të drejtën e suverenitetit të vet mbi bregun perëndimor dhe rrypin e Gazës. Ky parim i ndriçon të gjitha parimet e tjera. Vendbanimet hebreje dhe banorët hebrenj do ti nënshtrohen ligjit izraelit dhe administratës izraelite. E drejta që të vazhdohet popullëzimi në zonat e vënë nën regjimin e autonomisë do të jetë e garantuar: tokat në pronësi të Qeverisë dhe tokat e papunuara138 do ti mbajnë forcat okupuese. Shteti sionist do të jetë përgjegjës për planifikimin e shfrytëzimit të resurseve të ujit dhe vetëm do të konsultohet me këshillin administrativ. Forcat e tij të armatosura do të stacionohen në pikat e caktuara të zonës të cilat janë në kompetencë të regjimit autonom, kurse forcat e sigurimit do të jenë përgjegjëse për sigurimin e brendshëm të territoreve të okupuara. Kur është fjala për këshillin administrativ, plani qeveritar parasheh që administrata ushtarake të delegojë përfaqësuesit e vet në pushtetin autonom. Me anë të bisedimeve do të caktohet numri i anëtarëve të cilët do të zgjedhen në këshillin administrativ si dhe numri i ministrive që do të jenë në kompetencë të tij. Në aneks-planin thuhet se liderët sionistë kurrë nuk do të lejojnë krijimin e shtetit palestinez në bregun perëndimor dhe në Gazë.139
Qeveria njëzërit ka vendosur që ky plan, i quajtur Parimet e autonomisë së plotë administrative të banorëve arabë të Judesë, Samarisë dhe Gazës dhe emigrantëve të 
138 Propozimet e planit për shfrytëzimin e tokave në bregun perëndimor janë si viojon: toka e pakultivuar në pronësi shtetërore do të shfrytëzohet, sipas nevojave, me qëllim të sigurisë, për banesa të hebrenjve dhe për rehabilitim të emigrantëve. Toka e cila nuk është regjistruar në mënyrë legjitime si pronë private, por prapseprapë punohet privatisht do të shfrytëzohet, siç kërkohet, vetëm për nevoja të sigurisë. Në mënyrë të ngjashme, toka e cila zyrtarisht është regjistruar si tokë provate, por nuk punohet do të shfrytëzohet me qëllim të sigurisë në qoftë se do të ketë nevojë për të. Në këtë rast nuk do të konfiskohet, por do të rekuizohet. (Dallimi është si vijon: kur është në pyetje rekuizimi pronën e merr qeveria, por pronësia mbetet në duart e personit privat). Toka në pronësi private e cila punohet nuk do të shfrytëzohet përveçse në rast të nevojave të patjetërsueshme me qëllim të sigurisë ose të ndërtimit të rrugëve. (Jerusalem Post, 18 maj 1979). 
139 Haaretz, 22 maj 1979.  

pranishëm hebrenj në ato zona, të jetë platformë e delegacionit izraelit në bisedime për autonomi. Për shkaqe taktizimi plani nuk do ti prezentohet Egjiptit gjatë bisedimeve.140
Porositë e komitetit të obliguar për zbatimin e këtij plani janë publikuar në revistën Haaretz. Plotësonjëset porosive të dhëna më 9 shkurt, kanë shpaluar qëllimin që pushtetit autonom ti imponohen restrikcione shtesë. 
Restrikcionet fillojnë tashmë në nivel të procedurës për zgjedhjen e këshillit administrativ. Asnjë kandidat i gjykuar për kundërshtimin e okupacionit nuk mund të vijë parasysh të zgjedhet. Kandidatët do të paraqiten në listat individuale pa shenja të qarkut elektoral të cilin dëshirojnë ta përfaqësojnë. Në planin ekonomik administrata autonome nuk do të jetë e autorizuar të nxjerrë para, të themelojë bankën qendrore ose të caktojë tatimin e përgjithshëm. Nuk do të ketë autorizim për kontrollimin e importit dhe eksportit as për qarkullimin e parave. Sa i përket sigurimit të brendshëm të burgosurit politikë ti nënshtrohen ligjit izraelit, kurse qeveria e Izraelit të ketë të drejtën e vetos për çfarëdo amnestie qoftë. 
Zaptimi i tokës duhet të bëhet më me intenzitet. Për të themeluar kampe dhe zona ushtarake të trajnimit, duhet të rrethohen 727.000 dynymë tokë.141 Toka është e nevojshme edhe për ndërtimin e rrugëve. Në bregun perëndimor do të ndërtohen më se dhjetë autorrugë, në rrypin e Gazës një, ndërsa një do të sillet qyteteve kryesore. Rrjeti i komunikacionit në krahina do të jetë në mbikqyrje të ministrisë izraelite për komunikacion. Veç kësaj, pushteti okupues do ta furnizojë me ujë rrypin e Gazës dhe do ta ruajë të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të resurseve të ujit në bregun perëndimor. 
Ja edhe një porosi të komitetit: Ardhacakët do të konstituojnë forca policore lokale dhe do të mbajnë armë çdo herë kur janë në lëvizje.142
Rëndësinë e këtij operacioni në mënyrë të mrekullueshme qysh më parë e ka rezymuar revista jugoafrikane Die Transvaler, ekspert për çështje të diskriminimit racor (apartheidit): A ka ndonjë dallim të vërtetë në mes mënyrës me të cilën populli i Izraelit mundohet të mbahet në mesin e popujve johebrenj dhe mënyrës me të cilën afrikaneri mundohet të mbetet ai çka është?143
Izraelitët thirren në Bibël kur duan të sqarojnë se pse nuk kanë dëshirë që të përzihen me popujt e tjerë. Afrikanerët veprojnë njësoj. Edhe vetë premieri i Afrikës Jugore, Verwoerdi, e ka kuptuar se hebrenjtë e kanë marrë Izraelin prej arabëve pasi që këta kanë jetuar aty më se një mijë vjet. Për këtë pajtohem me ta. Izraeli, ashtu si dhe Afrika Jugore, është vend i apartheidit.144
Mbasi i kemi shqyrtuar metodat e sionizmit politik në përndjekjen e arabëve, do ti shqyrtojmë edhe metodat me të cilat bëhen përpjekje që hebrenjtë të sillen në Izrael. Themi bëhen përpjekje për shkak se ky tentim ka dështuar. Vetëm 18 përqind e hebrenjve të botës jetojnë në Izrael, ku sionistët u kanë premtuar siguri. Hebrenjtë, pas shumë luftërash dhe për shkak të paaftësisë së prijësve izraelitë të udhëhequr nga doktrina sioniste që në mënyrë paqesore ta integrojnë shtetin në mesin e popujve të Lindjes së Mesme, sot në asnjë shtet botëror nuk gëzojnë më pak siguri se sa në Izrael. Gjendja e këtillë është rezultat i politikës e cila lufton që në kohën e 
140 Maariv, 22 maj 1989. 
141 Një dynym tokë është 1.000m2. 
142 Haaretz, 21 maj 1979. 
143 E ka cituar H. Katzew, South Africa: A Country without Friends, Midstream, në pranverë 1962, f. 73; Richar P. Stevens dhe Abdelwehab M. Elmessiri e kanë ribotuar në Israel and South Africa: The progression of a Relationship, New Jersy botim i reviduar, 1977, f. 66. 
144 Rand Daily Mail, 23 nëntor 1961.  

dekolonizimit në mnyër permanente ta përjetësojë - së bashku me Afrikën Jugore - llojin e gjykuar të kolonializmi më të papërmirësueshëm. 
Motivi fetar (atë nacional edhe të mos e përmendim), përkundër legjendës që e përhapë sionizmi politik, luan një rol mjaft të dobët në kthimin në Palestinë. Nuk është në pyetje indiferentiteti, por, e kundërta, shkaqet fetare të cilat ndodhen në themelet e judaizmit, në parimet e tij më të larta. Në Bibël dhe në traditën rabinore koekzistojnë shpirti i madh universal, shpirti i profetit të mesianizmit (sidomos në pjesën e dytë të Librit për Isaiun) dhe shpirti i ngushtë nacional, i cili posaçërisht manifestohet në Librin për Joshuin, i cili është përplot vrasje dhe shfarosje të urdhëruara nga Zotit, gjë që e karakterizon edhe Ezrën edhe Nehemiun, libra kushtuar diskriminimit racor dhe teokracisë në shërbim të ekskluzivizmit shovinist. Sionizmi politik mbështetet në komentimin e njëanshëm, selektiv të Biblës i cili i përforcon synimet nacionaliste në llogari të shpirtërores së judaizmit. 
Theodor Herzli, babai i sionizmit politik, me bindje ka qenë ateist, kurse Bibla e ka interesuar vetëm aq sa ka mund ti ofrojë arsyetim për politikën e fuqisë. Pjesa më e madhe e rabinëve e kanë gjykuar sionizmin politik qysh para se ai të paraqitet. Konferenca e Filadelfisë, e mbajtur prej 3 deri më 6 nëntor të vitit 1896, hapatas i ka dëmkosur parimet e sionizmit politik bile para se ti definojë Herzli tezat e tij. Kjo konferencë e rabinëve e ka miratuar edhe rezolutën145 në të cilën është theksuar në mënyrë radikale mospajtimi në mes parimeve universaliste të judaizmit dhe parimeve të nacionalizmit sionist. 
Mendimi i shprehur në rezolutë nuk ka nënkuptuar se Jerusalemi për ta nuk ka qenë i rëndësishëm. Viti tjetër i Isaiut në Jerusalem dhe Dhjata: Në qoftë se të harrojmë ty, o Jerusalem..., në psalmën 137, janë shpirti i besimit hebraik. Megjithatë, rabinët kanë refuzuar që fenë ta vënë në shërbim të ndërmarrjeve politike dhe universalizmin tia nënshtrojnë nacionalizmit. Ata Jerusalemin e kanë vënë, siç vepruan Jeremiu dhe Isaiu, në epiqendër të premtimit mesian, i cili nuk ka pritur krishterizmin për tiu drejtuar të gjithë popujve të botës dhe për të lajmëruar kthimin e vërtetë - jo kthimin e një bashkësie një vendi të caktuar, por kthimin e tërë botës, të gjithë njerëzve Mbretërisë së amshueshme Hyjnore, siç lexojmë në vargjet e lartësuar të Isaiut. 
Për Jerusalemin janë të lidhur momentet më madhështore të tri feve të mëdha të shpalluara. Momenti i gatishmërisë së Abrahamit për sakrificë, symbol qenësor i besimit që tejkalon çdo arsye e moral: mirësi e përbashkët e judaizmit, krishterizmit dhe Islamit. Momenti i vdekjes dhe ringjalljes së Jezu Krishtit. Momenti i ngritjes së të dërguarit Muhammed, pikërisht nga ai vend të cilin edhe Kurani edhe Bibla e theksojnë si vend ku Abrahami ka prezentuar sakrificën dhe të cilin edhe muslimanët njësoj e respektojnë si edhe hebrenjtë edhe të krishterët. Jerusalemi është vendi të cilit i janë drejtuar muslimanët gjatë kryerjes së lutjeve para se Meka, po ashtu, e lidhur për traditën e Abrahamit, të zë vendin e vet në lutje. 
Kështu Jerusalemi mbartë për hebrenjtë, si dhe për të krishterët dhe muslimanët, kuptimin e një vendi të lartë në fenë e tyre, drejt të cilit janë drejtuar lutjet e të gjithëve. Në të tri fetë e shpallura ai simbolizon tubimin e tërë njerëzimit në besimin e përbashkët, akt bazor i të cilit është prezentimi i sakrificës së Abrahamit. Andaj muslimanët, gjatë njëmbëdhjetë shekujve të qeverisjes së tyre me qytetin, i kanë respektuar rrënimet e tij dhe u kanë lejuar të gjithë haxhinjve që ti vizitojnë. Hapi i parë të cilin Salahudini e ndërmori kur e çliroi qytetin ka qenë që ta hapë sërish për 
145 Shiko supra.  

hebrenjtë dhe të gjithë të krishterët, ngase kryqtarët i kanë masakruar dhe përndjekur edhe hebrenjtë edhe ortodoksët edhe muslimanët. 
Luftërat kryqtare kanë qenë sionizëm krishter, siç është sot sionizmi politik luftë kryqtare hebreje: në të dy rastet vërehet qartë bastardhimi i shpirtit dhe besimit.146
Është me rëndësi se në shkollat e shtetit Izrael dhe në programet e sionizmit politik më shpesh citohen ato pjesë të Biblës që kanë të bëjnë me pushtimin e Kananit nga Joshui dhe me mbretërinë e Davidit, pra, me aspektet luftarake dhe politike të historisë së Palestinës, e jo me sakrificën e Abrahamit ose me fjalët e të dërguarit. 
Jerusalemi, qendër shpirtërore e tërë njerëzimit, i thërret njerëzit në vizitë (haxh), e jo në zgjedhë (nënshtrim). 
Dhe kur Kiri i Persisë, në vitin 538 para erës së re, e mundi Nabonidusin, mbretin e fundit babilonas, dhe u lejoi të internuarve, mbasi ata më parë kishin qenë të deportuar në Babilon, të kthehen në Jerusalem, shumë prej tyre kanë mbetur në Mesopotami dhe me kënaqësi e kanë punuar tokën, si i ka thirrë Jeremiu (XXXIX) të veprojnë. Në ndërkohë kanë përfituar një pjesë të popullatës në fenë e tyre dhe, duke zgjeruar bashkësinë e vet, kanë konstituar një lloj shteti në shtet, të cilin e ka drejtuar njëri prej prijësve të të internuarve (Rash Galuti) dhe e ka mbrojtur praktikimin e formës karakteristike për jetën e tyre dhe besimin e tyre. Pikërisht në këtë qendër të influencës shpirtërore është shkruar Talmudi - ai komentim i mësimeve të Moisiut që në shekujt e ardhshëm i është caktuar të lozë rol të rëndësishëm në bashkësitë botërore hebraike. 
Shumë qendra tjera të judaizmit janë paraqitur në të njëjtën mënyrë bile edhe atje ku nuk ka qenë shkaktar internimi. Kur Ptolomeu, mbreti egjiptian, u kthye në shtëpi në vitin 320 para erës së re, pasi që e pushtoi Judenë, me të erdhën edhe disa hebrenj palestinezë, të cilët sërish në atë mënyrë iu bashkangjitën atyre bashkëvendasve të tyre, të cilët patën ikur në brigjet e Nilit dy ose tre shekuj më parë, para invadimit të pushtuesve asirianë. Ata nuk janë kthyer në Palestinë edhe në vitin 250 para erës së re bashkësia hebraike e Aleksandrisë ka qenë bashkësia më e madhe hebraike në botë. Këta hebrenjë, të cilët e morën kulturën greke të Aleksandrisë skajshmërisht të helenizuar, kanë zgjeruar vetëdijen mbi religjionin e tyre në rrethimin e tillë helenist. Librat e tyre të shenjta Tora dhe Porositë janë përkthyer në gjuhën greke, kurse nga dialogu i këtyre dy kulturave ka lind vepra e madhe e sintezës të cilën e ka realizuar hebreu Philo (Philo Judaeus). 
Para ardhjes së krishterizmit hebrenjtë janë përpjekur në mbarë botën ti kthejnë njerëzit në fenë e tyre. Prej Indie deri në Kinë, prej Jemeni deri në Krime, prej Rome deri në Gali, njerëzit e të gjitha racave e pranuan Jehovën si Zotin e tyre të vetëm.147
Me zgjerimin e krishterizmit, e para së gjithash prej kohës kur ai u përkrah në mbretërinë romake dhe kur prej të përndjekurit u bë përndjekës, të krishterët në mënyrë të marrëzishme dhe kriminale i kanë akuzuar hebrenjtë se janë popull zotvrasës, vrasës të Krishtit, duke prodhuar kështu një formë të veçantë të antisemitizmit krishter (sikur krimi ekleziastik i disa priftërve të lartë mund ti përshkruhet tërë një bashkësie fetare, pasardhësve të saj dhe ithtarëve të saj). Prej atëherë shteret aktiviteti hebraik në përfitimin e anëtarëve të rinj. 
146 Në këtë temë, shiko: Judaisme contre Sionisme prej rabinit Emmanuel Levyne, në botim të Cujasit, 1969. 
147 Philo ka shkruar: Zakonet tona rëndojnë në peshë dhe i kthejnë barbarët dhe helenët, kontinentet dhe ujdhesat, Lindjen dhe Perëndimin, Evropën dhe Azinë, tërë botën, skaj e më skaj. (Ka cituar Bernard Lazarein, Antisemitism... shiko: f. 36. botimi anglisht, 1967).  

Ndikimi shpirtëror i judaizmit kurrë nuk ka qenë i lidhur me idenë e kthimit në Palestinë. Në vitin 1492 kur mbretërit më katolikë i dhanë fund periudhës së artë të koekzistencës së muslimanëve dhe hebrenjve në Spanjë, i përzunë hebrenjtë, i detyruan me dhunë të ndërrojnë fenë (Marrano - hebre i kryqëzuar ose maur i Spanjës mesjetare) ose i persekutuan, hebrenjtë kryesisht gjetën strehim në Francë, në Itali, në Egjipt, në Ballkan dhe në Turqi. Vetëm një numër mjaft i vogël hebrenjsh nga Barcelona, disa qindra njerëz të devotshëm, hyrën edhe në bashkësinë palestineze të cilën qysh në shekullin XIII e themeloi rabini Moshe Ben-Nahmani, e ithtarët e të cilit kanë qenë të vendosur në Jerusalem, Hebron, Safad dhe Tiberias... Madje as në vitin 1835, sipas Nevill Mandelit,148 bashkësia hebreje në Palestinë nuk ka pasur më tepër se 10 mijë njerëz. 
Emigrimi mori hov më të madh tashmë pasi që Theodor Herzli e krijoi sionizmin politik, edhe atë jo për shkaqe fetare por për shkaqe politike: të përndjekjes në Evropë (Rusia, Rumunia, Polonia, e pastaj Gjermania) dhe të doktrinës së sionizmit politik të themeluara në një sërë motivesh: - në mitin mbi pamundësinë e asimilimit të hebrenjve (koncept të cilin sionizmi politik e ndanë me antisemitizmin); në mitin mbi antisemitizmin i cili komentohet si i përjetshëm dhe i pa çrrënjosur (prandaj pas revolucionit francez qartë erdhi deri te rënia e tij në Evropë dhe Amerikë); në mitin mbi refuzimin e luftës kundër shtypësve në tokën e origjinës me pjesëmarrjen e të shtypurve tjerë; pastaj në mitin mbi heqjen dorë nga lufta për mbrojtjen e besimit dhe kulturës hebreje dhe të mesianizmit universalist në favor të kërkesë për themelimin e shtetit hebraik (libri i Herzlit Judenstaat) të frymëzuar me nacionalizmin evropian të shekullit XIX - të shtetit me tokën e vet, të cilën duhet zaptuar me bashkëfajësinë e forcave kolonialiste dhe me zbatimin e metodave të tyre, me të vetmin qëllim - për të cilin kanë ëndërruar Herzli dhe Ben-Gurioni - koncentrimin e të gjithë hebrenjve në Palestinë. 
Mesianizmi fetar universalist i traditës së madhe hebraike prej atëherë është ndërruar me nacionalizmin politik me të gjitha karakteristikat e ekskluzivitetit dhe shovinizmit. 
Kthyerjen dhe shtrembërimin e judaizmit e kanë denoncuar që në fillim të shfaqjes së tillë autoritarët më të lartë të tij shpirtëror. Në vitin 1885, Herzli, ende para se ta botojë librin mbi shtetin hebraik, kur me të madhe e ka propaguar sionizmin politik, Konferenca në Pitsburg i ka prezuantuar tetë parimet e reformës së judaizmit. Pjesa më e madhe e rabinëve amerikanë kanë deklaruar: Ne më nuk e konsiderojmë veten popull, por bashkësi fetare, dhe prandaj nuk e presim as kthimin në Palestinë, as shërbesën sakrifikuese nën bijtë e Aronit, as vënien e sërishme të çfarëdo ligjeve qofshin që kanë të bëjnë me shtetin hebraik. 
Protestë kundër sionizmit politik nuk kanë shprehur vetëm rabinët por edhe disa prej hebrenjve më të famshëm botëror: filozof Einsteini, Martin Buberi, kryetari i parë i Universitetit hebraik në Jerusalem, prof. Judah L. Magnesi etj. 
Krahas arsyeve fetare të cilat kanë ndikuar në ata të cilët sionizmin politik e kanë konsideruar në aspektin politik shfrytëzues të religjionit dhe tradhëtar të judaizmit, shkaqet kryesore për kundërshtimin e sionizmit kanë qenë: 
1) Instalimi i shtetit hebraik në Palestinë në mënyrë të pashmangshme do të shkaktonte konflikt me popullatën e cila me shekuj jeton dhe vepron në atë vend: 
Ajo që më së shumti më ka munguar, ka thënë në mënyrë profetike Judah Magnesi në vitin 1931, është mosekzistimi i ndonjë propozimi konstruktiv për zgjidhjen e konfliktit të dy popujve - pa iu mbështetur luftës... Hebrenjtë me të 
148 E ka cituar Ilan Haleyi, La Question juive, Paris, në botim të Minuit, 1981, f. 17.  

drejtë kërkojnë prej botës drejtësi... Mirëpo, sa më përket mua, nuk jam i gatshëm në arritjen e drejtësisë duke u bërë padrejtësi arabëve. E konsideroj padrejtësi vënien e arabëve nën pushtetin hebraik pa pëlqimin e tyre. Në qoftë se nuk jam për shtetin hebraik, atëherë ajo është vetëm nga shkaku që e kam përmendur: nuk dëshiroj luftë me botën arabe.149
Magnesi, ndonëse i ka takuar lëvizjes sioniste gati që nga fillimi, ai qysh në vitin 1923 e ka shtruar pyetjen: A do të bëhen hebrenjtë këtu (në Palestinë), duke u përpjekur të krijojnë organizëm politik, mbrojtës të fuqisë brutale dhe militarizmit, siç ka qenë rasti me disa hazmoneanë të mëvonshëm (stërgjyshër të makabejëve - vër. e përkth.).150
2) Sionizmi politik i rrezikon hebrenjtë anekand botës ashtu që nxitë dyshim në shtetësinë e tyre të dyfishtë. Këshilli amerikan për judaizëm, i themeluar më 31 gusht të vitit 1943, me nisiativë të 92 rabinëve të cilët janë takuar në qershor të vitit 1942 në Atlantic City të protestojnë kundër planit për krijimin e shtetit hebraik, kështu është deklaruar në manifestin e vet: 
Patjetër u dasht të vijë kjo ditë pasi që neve nuk na mbetet asgjë tjetër por vetëm të thirrim Ndaluni! Kushtëzimi i hebrenjve amerikanë me flamurin hebraik, me ushtrinë hebraike dhe me shtetin në Palestinë, pastaj me shtetësi të dyfishtë në Amerikë, është më tepër nga ajo që mund të pranojmë... Nga këndvështrimi ynë universal i komentimit të fatit dhe historisë hebreje, si dhe për shkak të kujdesit për mirëqenien dhe statusin e popullit hebraik në pjesët e tjera të botës, ne nuk mund të pajtohemi që të pranojmë theksin politik të cilit në programin sionist tash i kushtohet rëndësi më e madhe. Nuk mund e të mos na bëjë përshtypje se nacionalizmi hebraik lëviz drejt krijimit të hutisë te bashkëvendasit tonë në pikëpamje të vendit dhe funksionit tonë në shoqëri dhe tërheqjes së vëmendjes sonë nga roli historik i cili na kushtëzon të jetojmë si bashkësi fetare kudo që të ndodhemi.151
Këshilli amerikan për judaizëm ka propozuar zgjidhje konkrete për problemin e personave të shpërngulur (si kanë filluar ti quajnë më vonë): 
Kërkojmë që Kombet e Bashkuara të sigurojnë sa më parë që është e mundshme riatdhesimin ose vendosjen e sërishme... të gjithë atyre popujve që janë dëbuar prej shtëpive të tyre me forcat e Boshtit dhe... të përqëndrohen në përpjekjet e tyre që pa vonesë të sigurojnë strehim për të shpërngulurit e të gjitha konfesioneve, të gjitha bindjeve politike dhe të gjitha përkatësive nacionale... Për vëllezërit tonë hebrenj kërkojmë vetëm këtë: barazi në të drejta dhe obligime me pjesëtarët e kombeve tjera... Ne i kundërshtojmë përpjekjet për instalimin e shtetit nacional hebraik në Palestinë ose diku tjetër, si një filozofi disfatizmi dhe si një filozofi e cila nuk ofron zgjidhje praktike për çështjen hebreje... 
Palestina është pjesë e trashëgimisë fetare izraelite, siç është edhe pjesë e trashëgimisë së dy feve tjera të mëdha botërore. Ne me gëzim presim instalimin e një qeverie demokratike autonome në Palestinë, në të cilën hebrenjtë, muslimanët dhe të krishterët do të jenë të përfaqësuar në mënyrë të drejtë. 
I thërrasim të gjithë hebrenjtë të përkrahin komentimin tonë për fatin dhe mënyrën e jetesës hebreje në atë mënyrë do të përkrahin traditat më të larta të besimit tonë. Besojmë se këta të vërteta do të jenë bazë e çdo programi të një ardhmërie më autentike të përbërë nga ana e njerëzve të lirë.152 
149 Norman Bentwich, For Zions Sake: a Biography of Judah Magnes, Filadelfi 1954, f. 188. 
150 Po aty, f. 131. 
151 Samuel Halperini, The Political World of American Zionism, Detroit 1961, fq. 84 dhe 85. 
152 New York Times, 31 gusht 1943.  

Në atë kohë, gjë që mund të konkludojmë nga Vjetari hebraik amerikan i vitit 1943, lëvizja sioniste në SHBA ka pasur 207.000 anëtarë. Atëherë në SHBA kanë jetuar gjithësejt 5.000.000 hebrenj. 
Duhet theksuar se, përkundër propagandës sioniste, emigrimi në Palestinë nuk është përshpejtuar. Kah fundi i shekullit XIX në Palestinë ka pasur më pak se 50.000 hebrenj. Dy vjet pas deklaratës së Balfourit prej vitit 1917 ende ka pasur vetëm 65.000 hebrenj, të cilët kanë përbërë 7 përqind të popullatës së përgjithshme. Gjatë 12 vjetëve, prej vitit 1920 deri më 1932, në Palestinë kanë ardhur 118.387 hebrenj, do të thotë, më pak se një përqind e popullatës botërore hebreje. 
Përqindja e hebrenjve të cilët e kanë zgjedhur Izraelin si vend për të jetuar, ka mbetur shumë i vogël bile edhe pas gjakderdhjeve të tmerrshme hitleriane. Ben-Gurioni e ka pranuar mossuksesin e tillë me rastin e audiencës së një grupi amerikan, më 31 gusht 1949: Edhe pse e kemi realizuar planin tonë për instalimin e shtetit hebraik, ende jemi në fillim. Sot në Izrael ka vetëm 900.000 hebrenj, sepse pjesa dërmuese e popullatës hebreje ende gjindet në vendet e tjera të botës. Detyra jonë është që të gjithë hebrenjtë ti sjellim në Izrael. 
Në dhjetor të vitit 1951 Ben-Gurioni i qërtoi udhëheqësit sionistë amerikanë pse nuk kanë ecur përpara me shembullin e tyre. Nuk mund ti numërojmë as pesë udhëheqës të cilët kanë lëvizur dhe kanë ardhur në Izrael pasi që është formuar shteti.153
Liderët izraelitë dhe ndihmësit e tyre në botën e jashtme në mënyrë dëshpëruse janë kërcënuar me antisemitizëm, sepse ai për to ka qenë o domosdoshëm në realizimin e qëllimeve. Dr. Israel Goldsteini ka shkruar: Çka presin hebrenjtë amerikanë? A thua, vallë, e presin Hitlerin që me fuqi ti nxjerrë? A mendojnë se do të shpëtojnë nga tragjedia e cila i ka detyruar hebrenjtë e vendeve tjera të emigrojnë?154
Tridhjetë vjet më vonë as mbrojtësit e tjerë besnikë të shtetit Izrael nuk ngurrojnë të tregohen njësoj qesharakë. Madje edhe pas masakrave në Sabër dhe Shatil, të kryera nën patronazhin e ushtrisë izraelite, revista hebreje zvicrane prej 11 qershorit të vitit 1982 e ka arsyetuar solidarizimin e vet me terrorizmin shtetëror të udhëhequr nga Jerusalemi: Prej kur ekziston Izraeli ne jemi në gjendje të hapërojmë në jetë kryelartë, ky është fakt të cilin nuk guxojmë anjëherë ta harrojmë. Kjo mund ta çojë lexuesin të mendojë se hebrenjtë në Zvicër para vitit 1948 kanë qenë në një gjendje pa shpresë! 
Antisemitizmi është i domosdoshëm për sionizmin në arritjen e qëllimeve të hartuara. Vetë Herzli ka shkruar: Hebrenjtë paraqesin një popull të veçantë dhe nuk mund të integrohen në popuj tjerë. Mirëpo, mund ti asimilojë çdo shoqëri në të cilën në një periudhë të gjatë kohore ndjehen të sigurtë. E kjo nuk do të jetë kuurë në interesin tonë. 
Që të nxitet shpërngulja në mënyrë artificiale, jo vetëm që nuk përjashtohet, por, përkundrazi, porositet trillimi i skenareve antisemite. Në realitet, shpërngulja në Palestinë që nga fillimi është nxitë me mjete artificiale. 
Do të përmendim tri shembuj të proceseve të shfrytëzuar: 
I pari është shembulli i jemenasit, të cilët kanë përbërë bashkësinë kryesore të emigrantëve lindorë para vitit 1948. Problemi ka qenë të gjindet zëvendësim për punëtorët arabë për kryerjen e punëve më të pakëndshme me po të njëjtat paga ditore - punëve në bujqësi, në ndërmërrje, në shtëpitë private. Raporti i dr. Thonit nga 
153 New York Times, 31 dhjetor 1951. 
154 The Day, New York, 15 mars 1950.  

agjencia hebreje, i paraqitur në vitin 1908, ka ofruar edhe zgjidhje. Vetëm hebrenjtë lindorë mund të punojnë sikur arabët, për pagat ditore të arabëve dhe njëkohësisht ti kontribuojnë realizimit të planit sionist për punësim të fuqisë së punës hebreje dhe eliminimin e punëtorëve palestinezë. Ai ka përfunduar: Sikur të na shkojë përdore që familjet jemenase ti vendosim këtu për përherë, do të kishim arritur edhe diç tjetër: gratë dhe vajzat jemenase do të punonin si fuqi pune në amvisëri në vend të grave dhe vajzave arabe të cilat momentalisht e kryejnë punën e oborrtareve në gati çdo familje të ardhur me kompenzim të pamatur prej 20 deri më 25 franga franceze në muajt.155 Në vitin 1911 është dërguar në Jemen një pseudo-predikonjës - një socialist sionist, Warshavsky, i emëruar që më parë për atë qëllim në rabinin Yevneeli, që hebrenjve jemenasë tua konfirmojë ardhjen e Mesiut dhe Mbretërisë së tretë izraelite. Shumë më vonë, në vitin 1948, emigrantët jemenasë janë sjellë në Izrael, në operacionin e quajtur Qilimi çudibërës, në aeroplanin që i ka transportuar kanë kënduar: O David! O David!, (do të thotë, o Ben-Gurion) o mbret i Izraelit! Operacioni është realizuar në dy etapa, prej dhjetorit të vitit 1948 dëri në mars të 1949 dhe prej korrikut të 1949 deri në shtator të 1950, kurse ka kushtuar pesë milionë e pesëqind mijë dollarë. 
Shembulli i dytë ka të bëjë me personat e shpërngulur po ashtu prej vitit 1948. Në atë kohë në zonën e okupimit amerikan ka pasur vetëm ndërmjet 100.000 dhe 114.000 hebrenj të shpërngulur. Përkundër propagandës së flaktë të agjencisë hebraike, autori i raportit të Klausnerovit, pasi ka theksuar se (para konferencës hebreje amerikane, të mbajtur më 2 maj të vitit 1948) Hebrenjtë si një kolektivitet më tepër refuzojnë shkuarjen në Palestinë, pa bishtnuar ka thënë: 
Jam i bindur se ata njerëz duhet me i detyruar të shkojnë në Palestinë... Që ky program të realizohet është e patjetërsueshme që bashkësia hebreje ta ndërrojë politikën e saj të përgjithshme dhe në vend që të kujdeset për rahatinë e të shpërngulurve të kujdeset që ata të ndjehen sa më të parahatshëm... Hapi tjetër do të ishte krijimi i një organizate sikur Haganahu (policia sioniste) e cila do të kishte detyrë që vazhdimisht ti shqetësojë hebrenjtë... 
Preokupimi kryesor i udhëheqësve sionistë nuk ka qenë që tu ndihmojë por ti detyrojë të shkojnë në Palestinë. Ben-Gurioni në një letër drejtuar pushtetit zbatues sionist, të datuar më 17 dhjetor të vitit 1938, tashmë ka shprehur frikë se hebrenjve të përndjekur mund tju shkojë përdore të gjejnë strehim në shtetet perëndimore: 
Po qe se hebrenjtë (e Perëndimit) do të duhet të zgjedhin në mes ndihmesës së të shpërngulurve, shpëtimit të hebrenjve prej kampeve të përqëndrimit dhe dhënies ndihmë për muzeun nacional në Palestinë, dhemshuria do të rëndojë dhe e tërë energjia e njerëzve do të kanalizohet në shpëtimin e hebrenjve nga shtetet e ndryshme... kështu sionizmi do të fshihet nga rendi i ditës,156
Sa u përket qeverive të shteteve perëndimore, ashtu të përgatitura që të derdhin lotë hipokrizie mbi të ikurit nga holokausti, ato nuk kanë ngurruar, kur ka qenë në pyetje strehimi i të ikurve, ti imponojnë kuotat e numrit të të pranuarve. Prej 2.500.000 viktimave hebreje të nacizmit të cilët kanë ikur në shtetet e huaja në mes vitit 1935 dhe 1943, mezi 8.5 përqind e tyre kanë shkuar në Palestinë. SHBA-të kanë pranuar 182.000 të ikur (më pak se shtatë përqind), kurse Britania e Madhe vetëm 
155 Përmbajtja e këtij raporti është dhënë në The History of the Zionist Settlements, në gjuhën hebreje, botim i Masad Publications, Tel-Aviv, e ka cituar Ilan Halevi, vep. e cit., f. 24. 
156 E cituar në The Other Israel, e botoi Matzpeni, Tel-Aviv 1968, f. 91; e ka ribotuar Nathan Weistock në Zionisme: False Messiah, Londër 1979, fq. 136, 137.  

67.000 të ikur (më pak se dy përqind). Pjesa më e madhe e të ikurve (më se 75 përqind e tyre) kanë gjetur strehim në BRSS, në realitet 1.930.000.157
Duhet të kihet parasysh, vazhdon rabin Klausneri, se kemi punë me njerëzit e sëmurë. Ata nuk duhet të pyeten, atyre duhet tu thuhet çka të punojnë. Ata më vonë do të jenë falënderues.158
Në shembullin e tretë bëhet fjalë për hebrenjtë e Irakut. Bërthama i kësaj bashkësie është krijuar para dy mileniume e gjysmë prej të ikurve të cilët pas shkatërrimit të mbretërisë së Judës, i ka udhëhequr Nabukodonosori. Bashkësia hebreje - me 110.000 njerëz në vitin 1948 - i ka pasur rrënjët thellë në tokë. Rabini kryesor i Irakut, Khedour Sassooni ka theksuar: Tashmë një mijë vjet hebrenjtë kanë të drejta dhe privilegje të njëjta sikur edhe arabët dhe nuk konsiderohen si ndonjë pjesë specifike e ndarë e këtij nacioni. 
Mandej në vitin 1950 dhe 1951 u kryen akte të terrorizmit izraelit në Bagdad. Mbasi hebrenjtë e Irakut u përmbajtën nga shpërnguljet në Izrael, shërbimet sekrete izraelite nuk ngurruan që ti sulmojnë me bomba në mënyrë që të binden se janë në rrezik. Në sulmin e kryer në sinagogën Masaud Shemtov gjetën vdekjen tre persona dhe u plagosën më se 20 të tjerë.159 Kështu filloi shpërngulja me emrin Operacioni Alibaba. 
Mund të sjellim edhe shumë shembuj, duke iu dhënë prioritet shantazheve që në Amerikën Latine i ka organizuar sionizmi politik. Bashkësia hebreje në Meksikë ka qenë e reduktuar në statusin e kolonisë izraelite. Në pranverë të vitit 1948 fondi i bashkuar i Meksikës ka lajmëruar se ata persona të cilët refuzojnë ti japin kontribut këtij fondi sionist, ose kontributi i të cilëve nuk do të plotësojë shumën gjegjëse, do ti nështrohen gjykimit të rreptë, kurse emrat e tyre do të publikohen. Gjykimi i tillë i parë është shpallur në gazetën e Mexico Cityt Die Stimme më 9 qershor të vitit 1948. Ky system është zgjeruar edhe në shtetet e tjera të Amerikës Latine. Hebrenjve kokëfortë uruguaianë të Montevidesë të cilët në vitin 1949 kanë refuzuar të paguajnë dy përqindëshin e tatimit në mall, sa kanë kërkuar liderët sionistë, u është ndaluar hyrja në sinagogë, si dhe lidhja e kurorës, vorrimi dhe arsimimi me pjesëmarrjen e rabinit.160 Veprimet e njëjta janë përhapur në Argjentinë, Brazil dhe Peru.161
Tentimi sionist që të gjithë hebrenjtë e botës ti vendos në Palestinn nuk pati sukses, gjë që ka qenë fatmirësi jo vetëm për disa vende të cilave do tu mungonin kontributet e qytetarëve të tyre hebrenj, por edhe për Lindjen e Mesme, ku vala e madhe e migracionit ende më tepër do ta forconte synimin e shtetit sionist drejt agresionit të vazhdueshëm ndaj fqinjëve arabë me qëllim të fitimit të hapësirës hebreje. Megjithatë, insistimi që prej shtetit Izrael të sundohen të gjithë hebrenjtë e diasporës edhe më tutje është aktual. Derisa Ben-Gurioni ka qenë premier, ka themeluar: Detyrimin kolektiv të organizatës sioniste dhe lëvizjes sioniste për ta ndihmuar shtetin Izrael në të gjitha rastet dhe në të gjitha rrethanat... Kjo do të thotë, 
157 Të dhëna nga instituti i New Yorkut për çështjet hebreje dhe nga vepra e Christopher Sykesit Crossroads of Israel, Londër 1965, të përmendur në veprën e cituar të Weistockut, f. 138. 
158 E cituar në What Price Israel? Alfred Lilienthali, New York 1953 (e ka ribotuar instituti për studime palestineze 1969), f. 195. 
159 Raporti mbi këto akte provokative u publikua në javoren izraelite Haolah Hazeh më 20 prill dhe 1 qershor të vitit 1966. Në gusht të vitit 1972 atë e vërtetoi Kokhavi Shemeshi në gazetën Black Panthers, kurse gazetari Baruch Nadali të njëjtën e bëri në një pikëpyetëse drejtuar Mordekai Ben-Parotit me anë të Gjyqit supreme në Tel-Aviv, më 7 nëntor 1977; Shiko raportin në Yediot Aharonot, më 8 nëntor 1977; E ka cituar Ilan Halevi në vepërn e përmendur, f. 29. 
160 Jewish Post, 20 prill 1949. 
161 Imprensa Israelita (Rio-de-Zhanejro), 20 korrik 1948; Nossa Voz (San-Paulo), 28 korrik 1948; Agjencia telegrafike hebraike (Buenos-Ajres), 2 gusht 1948.  

të ndihmohet shteti pa marrë parasysh se a dëshirojnë apo jo qeveritë të cilave hebrenjtë përkatës ua kanë borxh lojalitetin qytetar.162 Në kongresin sionist botëror kjo është pranuar në kuptimin e bashkëpunimit të pakushtëzuar me shtetin dhe qeverinë e Izraelit. Oponentët kanë theksuar se dhënia e një statusi të tillë lëvizjes sioniste botërore do ti vëjë hebrenjtë që jetojnë jasht Izraelit në një pozitë delikate e cila do të mund me njëfarë arsyetimi të fut frikë nga detyrimi i besnikërisë së dyfishtë shtetërore.163
Midis invazionit në Liban, më 10 qershor të vitit 1982, në letrën qarkore me të cilën është kërkuar mbledhja e parave për shtetin Izrael, kryetari i sektorit zvicëran Action Israel - Mr. Nessim D. Gaoni ka shkruar: Ushtria izraelite kujdeset për frontin e luftës; fronti tjetër, do të thotë, ekonomia izraelite ndodhet në duart tuaja. Ndihmojeni me aq sa keni mundësi, duke treguar në atë mënyrë edhe një herë se populli hebraik është i veçantë dhe i pandashëm. 
Qëndrimin e njëjtë në përkrahjen e pakushtëzuar dhe a priori, madje kur është në pyetje edhe krimi, e ka shprehur edhe Alain Rothschildi kur në një intervistë dhënë France Soirit, më 27 shtator të vitit 1982, menjëherë pas masakrës në Sabër dhe Shatil, para Këshillit përfaqësues të institucioneve hebreje në Francë, ka thënë: Rëndësia e këtyre ndodhive është shtrembëruar me synim që të sulmohet dhe të njolloset bashkësia hebreje dhe populli në tërësi në mënyrë që të detyrohet edhe një herë të mbajë mëkatin e parë vetëm pse quhet hebraik. Kryerësit e vërtetë plotësisht kanë kaluar pa i vënë re, e ato kanë qenë libanezët. Kjo është identike me fjalët e Beginit: Johebrenjtë vrasin johebrenjë - duke harruar më parë të përmendë se këta kriminelë kanë qenë kryerësit të cilët i ka armatosur shteti Izrael dhe të cilët kanë mund ta kryejnë aksionin falë Sharonit, sepse ua ka hapur kampet, i ka rrethuar me trupat e vet dhe me raketa i ka ndriçuar barbaritë që janë kryer para syve të ushtarëve të tij.164 Udhëzimi i Beginit si dhe i Rothschildit në këtë krim është i barabartë me antisemitizmin kundër bashkësisë hebraike! 
162 Jerusalem Post, 17 gusht 1951. 
163 Proçes verbali zyrtar i kongresit të 23 sionist botëror, më 1951. 
164 Shiko librin e Ammon Kapeliukit mbi Sabrin dhe Shatilin, Enguete sue un massacre, Paris, në botim të Du Seuil, 1982

----------


## ORIONI

II 
*POLTIKA E JASHTME IZRAELITE: 

EKSPANSIONIZMI*  

Do tju propozoja që me kohë ti ktheheni programit të Palestinës së Madhe para se të bëhet shumë vonë... Programi i Bazelit duhet patjetër ti përmbajë fjalët Palestina e Madhe ose Palestina dhe vendet fqinje - çdo gjë tjetër është e pakuptimtë. Nuk mund ti sillni dhjetë milonë hebrenjë në një tokë me një sipërfaqe prej 25.000 kilometrash katrorë.165
Kjo letër, të cilën më 29 tetor të vitit 1899 Theodor Herzlit ia ka drejtuar një mik i tij i afërt, David Trietschi, shumë qartë shprehë logjikën sekrete të politikës së jashtme sioniste. 
Vetëm parimi i sionizmit - të shndërrosh hebreizmin nga religjioni në nacion dhe shtet, të konsiderosh të gjithë hebrenjtë e botës pjesëtarë të atij nacioni, të luftosh për ti sjellë ata në shtetin hebraik - në mënyrë të pashmangshme e ka fut Izraelin në një sërë luftërash ekspansioniste me qëllim të mbizotërimit të hapësirës jetësore (Lebensraum hitlerian). E tërë historia e sulmeve dhe aneksimeve të shtetit Izrael ka rrjedhë nga kjo logjikë e papajtueshme e sionizmit politik. 
Dallimi i vetëm midis goditjes militante-ekspansioniste izraelite dhe naciste është në ideologjinë dhe mitologjinë që e ndjekin izraeliten, theksi nuk vehet vetëm në mitin mbi racën por, në një masë ende më të fortë, në mitin pseudobiblik mbi premtimin, të komentuar në konceptimin e pastër fisnor - jo në kuptimin shpirtëror të mbretërisë mesiane Hyjnore, por në kuptimin materialist, territorial të fjalës tokë. Vargu në Zanafillë (XV, 18): Sojit tënd ia kam dhënë këtë tokë, prej lumit të Egjiptit deri te lumi i madh, lumi Eufrat, kuptohet si një program166 politik dhe ushtarak si një realitet historik dhe dokument për pronësi, sikur soji i Abrahamit është definuar në një kontinuitet sipas gjakut e jo sipas përkatësisë fesë së përbashkët; sikur prej këtij soji, bile të konceptuar në kuptimin organik, duhet përjashtuar arabët, të cilët sipas Zanafillës janë pasardhës të Ismailit, djalit më të madh të Abrahamit, si dhe tërë atë pjesë të njerëzimit e cila në sakrificën e Abrahamit shehë prototipin e fesë së vet; sikur gjenealogjinë mitike të hebrenjve të sotshëm si pasardhës të banorëve të lashtë të Kananit duhet marrë për të vërtetë, e madje as sipas bazës biologjike as sipas dëshmive historike hëbrënjtë e sotshëm - e kanë prejardhjen, sikur edhe të gjithë tjerët, nga përzierja e popujve të ndryshëm, prej Krimeje deri në Jemen dhe prej Etiopie deri në Spanjë - nuk kanë të drejtë të kërkojnë trashëgiminë e gjyshërve të cilët edhe nuk janë të tyre dhe të përjashtojnë popullatën vendase të arabëve muslimanë dhe të krishterë të cilët janë bartës shumë më të sigurtë të trashëgimisë etnike dhe territoriale të banorëve të mbretërisë së Davidit se sa ardhacakët polakë, rusë, rumunë, hungarezë, jemenasë dhe afrikanë, të cilët vetëm propaganda e tmershme sioniste mund ti paraqesë si tërësi nacionale, të dalluar, sipas mendimit të racistëve nacistë, qoftë sipas karakteristikave fiziki (formës së kafkës dhe hundës) ose atyre psikike. 
165 Oscar Rabinowiczi, A Jewish Cyprus Project, New York 1962, f. 17. 
166 Herzli në Ditarët ka regjistruar bisedën me mikun e vet të nderuar Willaiam Hechlerin, johebreun sionist, famullitarin në ambasadën britanike në Vjenë, të cilën e ka zhvilluar duke udhëtuar me Orient ekspres. Në kompartiment e shpalosi hartën e vet të Palestinës dhe nisi të më japë udhëzime të pakufujshme. Kufij veriorë duhet të jenë malet e kthyera nga Cappadocia (do të thotë, malet Taurus në Turqi - ver. e përkth.); kufiri jugor duhet të jetë kanali i Suezit. Parrulla që duhet propaguar është Palestina e Davidit dhe Solomonit. (Complete Diaries of Theodor Herzl, Londër 1960, fletorja 1, f. 342).  

Mirëpo, prapseprapë, në bazë të kësaj legjende për Izraelin e madh të premtuar gjoja gjyshërve të tyre dhe të komentimit selektiv të Biblës, liderët izraelitë vazhdimisht e arsyetojnë politikën e tyre ekspansioniste të agresionit dhe aneksimit, duke e realizuar në emër të përrallave mitike. 
Po qe se ekziston Libri i Biblës, ka thënë Moshe Dayani në gusht të vitit 1967, atëherë duhet patjetër të ekzistojë edhe Populli i Librit, edhe Toka e Biblës - Toka e gjuqtarëve dhe patrikëve, aty diku në Jerusalem, Hebron, Jerihon dhe rrethinë.167 Parimet e këtilla i bëjnë edhe kufijtë elastikë: Merrne deklaratën amerikane për pavarësi si shembull. Në të aspak nuk bëhet fjalë për kufijtë territorial. Ne nuk jemi të obliguar ti përmendim kufijtë e shtetit tonë.168 Thirrja e Ben-Gurionit në precedentin amerikan është mjaft simptomatike, sepse atje kufiri, me të vërtetë, një shekull të tërë vazhdimisht ka lëvizur në drejtim të perëndimit derisa nuk ka arritur deri te Oqeani i Qetë, përherë duke i shqetësuar indianët të cilët është dashur të shpërngulen nga vendi që tiu bëhet vend ardhacakëve. 
Ben-Gurioni në një mënyrë mjaft të haptë ka thënë: Ne nuk na përgjigjet status quo. Kemi instaluar një shtet dinamik dhe fortë jemi përcaktuar për krijim dhe reformë, ndërtim dhe ekspansion.169
Praktika politike është plotësisht në harmoni me këtë teori të jashtëzakonshme: toka është okupuar e popullata e saj është përzënë. Që nga filli shteti sionist në qenësinë e vet ka mbështetur ligjin e xhunglës. Liderët izraelitë asnjëherë nuk e kanë respektuar rezolutën e KB për ndarjen e Palestinës. Tashmë e kemi përmendur se në periudhën ndërmjet rezolutës për ndarje, të votuar më 29 nëntor të vitit 1947, dhe mbarimit të mandatit britanik, komandosët sionistë i kanë zaptuar regjionet e ndara për arabët, siç janë Jaffa dhe Acra. Shtetet arabe kur provuan të intervenojnë për ti mbrojtur palestinezët nga masakra si ndodhi në Deir Yasin (më 9 prill të vitit 1948), liderët e shtetit sionist aktin e tillë e morën si pretekst për aneksimin e territoreve të reja. Prandaj KB iu ndanë 56 përqind të territorit të Palestinës, kah fundi i luftës së parë izraelite-arabe sionistët kanë mbajtur 80 përqind të plota të territorit. 
Në lidhje me ekspansionin, u dasht të përhapej edhe një legjendë, legjenda mbi konfrontimin e Davidit të vogël dhe Goliathit arab, e cila shfrytëzohet jo vetëm për të ngacmuar dhemshurinë ndaj këtij populli të vogël, sigurimi i të cilit është i rezikuar, por edhe për ngritjen e vendosmërisë së tij ushtarake. Madje duke mos marrë parasysh situatën e sotshme kur armata izraelite posedon armë shumë më superiore, edhe në sasi edhe në kualitet, se sa të gjitha shtetet arabe së bashku, duhet theksuar se në vitin 1948 forcat e bashkuara të Egjiptit, Sirisë, Jordanisë, Libisë dhe Irakut kanë numëruar më pak se 22.000 vetë përballë 65.000 ushtarëve izraelitë. 
Megjithatë, duket se liderët izraelitë këtë goditje të parë e kanë konsideruar të pakënaqshme. New York Times, më 9 mars të vitit 1964, ka botuar intervistën me Ben-Gurionin, i cili tashmë deri atëherë ishte tërhequr. Ai ka thënë se territori izraelit ka mund të jetë më i madh sikur Moshe Dayani të kishte pasur komandën kryesore gjatë luftës së vitit 1948. Gjenerali Allon, në duart e të cilit ka qenë komanda kryesore gjatë luftës, ka deklaruar: 
Kur premieri dhe ministri i mbrojtjes (Ben-Gurioni, në të cilin kryetari Truman ka bërë presion të fortë) ka urdhëruar ndërprerjen e përparimit të armatës sonë, ne kemi qenë gati në kulmin e fitores në të gjitha frontet me rëndësi vitale, prej 
167 Jerusalem Post, 10 gusht 1967. 
168 Ditari i Ben-Gurionit, 14 maj të vitit 1948, e ka përmendë Michael Bar-Zohari, The Armed Prophet, Londër 1967, f. 133. 
169 Ben-Gurioni, Rebirt and Destiny of Israel, New York 1954, f. 419.  

lumit Litan - në veri, deri te shkretëtira e Sinajit - në jugperëndim. Edhe disa ditë të kishte vazhduar luftimi ka mund të na mundësojë... çlirimin e tërë vendit. 
Kjo detyrë, megjithatë, ka qenë vetëm e pezulluar. Kryetari Nasser kur e ka nacionalizuar kanalin e Suezit, liderët izraelitë në veprimin e tillë kanë parë mundësinë e zgjerimit të ri territorial, duke bërë pakt edhe me britanikët edhe me francezët. Britanikët kanë qenë të gatshëm të angazhohen, sepse kanali për to ka pasur rëndësi të jashtëzakonshme, kurse francezët, duke pasur parasysh se kanë qenë të angazhuar në luftën algjeriane, kanë shpresuar se do ti sulmojnë liderët e luftës algjeriane dhe aleatët e tyre në Egjipt. Operacioni është kontraktuar në Francë. Moshe Dayani dhe Shimon Peresi kanë lidhë kontratë me gjeneral Challein (më vonë me njërin prej udhëheqësve të komplotit të gjeneralit në Algjeri) dhe me qeverinë franceze.170
Ekspedita është ndalur me frenimin e fortë të amerikanëve dhe sovjetëve. Mirëpo, plani i madh ka mbetur. Menachem Begini tashmë kishte deklaruar: Eretz Izraeli do të reastaurohet për popullin e Izraelit. I tërë, dhe për përherë.171
Në vitin 1967 liderët izraelitë sollën vendim që të bëjnë edhe një kërcim përpara. Lufta ka qenë njëra ndër mënyrat më të mira për zgjidhjen e problemeve të brendshme. Prej 950.000 banorëve aktivë, ka pasur 96.000 të papunësuar. Shpërngulja e tejkaloi numrin e të ardhurve. Atë vit Izraelin e lëshuan 10.000 qytetarë. Derdhja e parave të mbledhura në diasporë nëpër fonde (posaçërisht në SHBA) ka qenë në një nivel më të ulët të mundshëm. Lufta triumfale me një hov do të mundësonte zgjidhjen e të gjitha atyre problemeve - me anë të mobilizimit dhe uzurpimit të territorit të ri do të merrnin fund papunësia, zhurma rreth kërcënimit të sigurisë izraelite do të stimulonte mbledhjen e parave në botë, kurse fitorja luftarake sërish do ta ngritte besimin e ardhacakëve potencialë. 
Ideja e luftës preventive ka qenë pjesë përbërëse e logjikës së sistemit sionist. Begini, më 12 tetor të vitit 1955, në Kneset ka shpallë: Besoj thellë se duhet patjetër, pa u luhatur më tutje, të fillohet lufta preventive kundër shteteve arabe. Me të do të arrijmë dy qëllime: shkatërrimin e fuqisë arabe dhe zgjerimin e territorit tonë. 
Lufta preventive e vitit 1967 ose lufta gjashtëditëshe ka filluar me operacionin i cili i ka ngjarë operacionit të fashistëve japonezë kur më 7 dhjetor të vitit 1941 në Pearl Harbour, pa shpallur luftë, e kanë befasuar dhe zhdukur flotën amerikane të Oqeanit të Qetë. Ngjashëm skuadrilat izraelite, pa shpallur luftë, më 5 qershor të vitit 1967, i shkatërruan forcat ajrore egjiptiane në tokë. 
Premieri Levi Eshkol, më 12 qershor të të njëjtit vit, ka thënë në Kneset se vetë ekzistimi i shtetit Izrael është varur në një fije peri, por shpresat e prijësve arabë për shkatërrimin e Izraelit janë zhdukur. Asnjë udhëheqës izraelit nuk ka mund ti besojë një rrene të tillë, e cila ka qenë e destinuar vetëm për naivët brenda në shtet dhe jasht tij. Ish ministri Mordechai Ben-Tovi haptas e ka përgënjeshtruar: Tërë rrëfimi për rrezikun nga eksterminimi është trilluar edhe në hollësinë më të vogël dhe është glorifikuar a posteriori që të arsyetohet aneksimi i territorit të ri arab.172 Prej autoriteteve ushtarake këtë e ka vërtetuar gjenerali Ezer Weizmanni:  Nuk ka ekzistuar kurrë rreziku nga shfarrosja,173 si dhe gjenerali Mattityah Peledi: Teza sipas së cilës ne kemi qenë të rrezikuar nga gjenocidi në qershor të vitit 1967 dhe 
170 N. Lau Lavie, Mosje Dayan: a Biography, Londër 1968, f. 156. 
171 Menachem Begini, The Revolt: The Story of the Irgun, Londët 1951, f. 335. The New York Times, 29 nëntor 1967, e ka cituar vërejtjen e gjeneralit De Gaull: Gjatë konfliktit rreth Suezit më 1956 izraelitët janë paraqitur si shtet luftarak, i vendosur që të zgjerohet. 
172 Al-Hamishmar, 14 prill 1972. 
173 Maaric, 19 prill 1972.  

sipas së cilës Izraeli ka luftuar për mbijetesën e tij fizike ka qenë vetëm mashtrim, i cili është paraqitur dhe ka qenë i nxehur tashmë pas luftës.174 Madje edhe gjenerali Rabin ka shkruar: Nuk besoj se Nasseri ka dashur luftë. Dy divizione që i ka dërguar në Sinaj më 14 maj nuk do të ishin të mjaftueshme të fillojë sulmin në Izrael. Ai këtë e ka ditur edhe ne e kemi ditur.175 
Agresioni i ndihmuar me rrena i ka mundësuar Izraelit ta okupojë Sinajin. Rrena krahas agresionit ka lozur një rol të rëndësishëm, sepse autoritarët e shtetit sionist përherë kanë pohuar se aneksimi nuk ka qenë qëllim i tyre. 
Izraeli nuk dëshiron kurfarë territori të asnjë fqinji të tij, ka thënë përfaqësuesi izraelit në KB, Michael Comay, më 8 nëntor të vitit 1966. (Dokument i KB A/SPC, PV 505). Nuk kam kurfarë qëllimi pushtues, kanë qenë fjalët e Moshe Dayanit në emisionin e radios më 5 qershor të vitit 1967. Është me rëndësi që këto deklarata të krahasohen me deklaratat e gjeneralit Hodi, komandant i forcave ajrore izraelite: Plani i gjatë 16 vjeç është realizuar në ato 80 minutat fillestar (duke menduar në sulmin e 5 qershorit të vitit 1967). Ne kemi jetuar me atë plan, e kemi ëndërruar atë, jemi ushqyer me të. Vazhdimisht atë e kemi përsosur.176
Krimi u pagua. Pas vitit 1967 sionistët kanë mbajtur territorin tri herë më të madh se ai që u është caktuar me ndarjen e vitit 1947. Megjithatë, apetitet për territore të reja nuk u morën në konsideratë. 
Në korrik të vitit 1968 Moshe Dayani ka deklaruar: 
Gjatë njëqind vjetëve të fundit populli ynë po kalon nëpër proçesin e krijimit të shtetit dhe nacionit, ekspansionit, përfitimit të hebrenjve të ri dhe ndërtimit të vendbanimeve të reja me qëllim të zgjerimit të kufijve tonë. Asnjë hebre le të mos mendojë se proçesi ka marrë fund. Asnjë hebre le të mos thotë se i jemi afruar mbarimit të rrugës.177
Në një intervistë të vitit 1972, zonjës Golda Meir i është parashtruar pyetja: Sa territor konsideroni se është i domosdoshëm kur është në pyetje siguria izraelite? Është përgjigjur: 
Nëse doni të thoni se pritet të tërheq ndonjë vijë, atë ne nuk e kemi bërë. Por, njëra prej pikave kryesore të politikës izraelite është se asnjë marrëveshje paqesore nuk mund ti kthejë kufijt e sotshëm në ato të 4 qershorit të vitit 1967. Sa u përket kufijve duhet të ketë ndryshime. Për shkaqe sigurie ne dëshirojmë të ndërrohen të gjithë kufijt tonë. 
Politika kolonialiste e Izraelit, pas stopimit të cilin e përjetoi në vitin 1973, sërish në mënyrë të papajtueshme po rrëmben përpara, sidomos pas marrëveshjes së arritur në Camp David në shtator të 1978. (Müncheni egjiptian). Ajo i mundësoi shtimin e vendbanimeve në territoret e okupuara, aneksimin e Jerusalemit dhe të rrafshnaltës së Golanit dhe në vitin 1982 invazionin në Liban. 
Ajo që invazionin në Liban në verë të vitit 1982 e bën aq të rëndësishëm nuk është as veçantia as befasia e tij. Ky operacion është përgatitur vite me radhë. Ai ka bërë pjesë në logjikën e luftës së kolonializmit dhe fashizmit izraelit për Lebenstraum. Është fakt i ri se shumë hebrenj të botës, e disa edhe në Izrael, pranë miliona njerëzish tjerë në botë, për herë të parë kanë filluar të vetëdijësohen për mashtrimin sakrifica të të cilit kanë qenë më tepër se një çerek shekulli: është fakt tragjik që janë dashtë të ndodhin msakrimet e mijëra burrave, grave, fëmijëve dhe pleqve, shkatërrimet e Bejrutit, turpet e Sabrit dhe Shatilit që, nëpërmjet mitit me të cilin kanë qenë të 
174 Haaretz, 19 mars 1972. 
175 Po aty, (e ka cituar Le Monde, 3 qershor 1972). 
176 Sunday Times, 6 korrik 1967. 
177 Maariv, 7 korrik 1968.  

verbëruar, mezi të shohin fytyrën e vërtetë të doktrinës së sionizmit politik dhe praktikimin e politikës aktuale të shtetit Izrael - fytyrën e kolonializmit, racizmit e bile gjithë e më tepër edhe të fashizmit. 
Arsyeja e parë që është shfrytëzuar për agresionin në Liban ka qenë sulmi në ambasadorin izraelit në Londër, i cili menjëherë i është përshkruar OÇP-së. Pas burgosjes së kriminelëve dhe pas kryerjes së hetimeve policore, zonja Margaret Thatcheri haptas ka lajmëruar se regjistri i emrave të viktimave të sulmit i cili është gjetur te personat e akuzuar për atentatin në ambasadorin izraelit në Londër ka përmbajtur edhe emra të përfaqësuesve të OÇP-së në Londër. Në qoftë se shefi i zyrës së OÇP-së ka qenë njëri prej caqeve të sulmit, sulmuesit me siguri nuk do të gëzonin shumë përkrahjen e palestinezëve, siç ka pohuiar Izraeli: Nuk besoj se sulmi është kryer me qëllim hakmarrjeje, ka thënë zonja Thatcher në intervistën dhenë BBC-së. Ka mundësi që me sulmin në ambasadorin Argov kanë dëshiruar të shkaktojnë armiqësi të reja në Lindjen e Mesme, por besoj se ajo nuk ka qenë arsyeja.178
Flakërimi i këtillë i propagandës izraelite ka kaluar në Francë gati i pavërejtur, andaj e ka rrënuar legjendën për mbrojtjen legjitime, e cila ka qenë pretekst për sulmin e përtëritur. 
Pastaj pasoi edhe një rrenë për qëllimet e luftës, e cila tash është pagëzuar si operacion paqesor në Galile. Sipas mashtrimit të ri, qëllim ka qenë krijimi i zonës së sigurisë në thellësi prej 40 kilometrash përgjatë kufirit. Forcat e KB i kanë lejuar armatës izraelite të kalojë nëpër linjat e tyre dhe të niset drejt Bejrutit. Pasi është shkatërruar Bejruti, Begini mbi rrënimet e qytetit e ka vënë kryetarin e Libanit të cilin Izraeli kahmoti e ka përgatitur dhe e ka formuar tu shërbejë qëllimeve të tij. Megjithatë, kur ai, Bashir Gemayeli, si i tillë nuk është treguar mjaft i dëgjueshëm, është vrarë në lokalet e tij zyrtare - të cilat kanë qenë të rrethuara nga forcat izraelite dhe të depërtueshme vetëm në bashkëpunim me ta. Vrasja sërish i ka shërbyer ushtrisë izraelitë si pretekst për okupimin e tërësishëm që, siç ka pohuar qeveria izraelite, të vë rend dhe të pengojë pastrimin e hesapeve. Dhe në këtë mënyrë ka ndodhur që, në 200 metra largësi nga shtabi izraelit, para syve të izraelitëve dhe në dritë të reflektorëve të tyre, natën, në pogromin i cili ka vazhduar dy ditë, të vriten ata shfarrosja e të cilëve ka qenë qëllim i prijësve izraelitë qysh nga fillimi. Kurse Begini e ka komentuar me fjalët: Johebrenjtë vrasin johebrenj. 
Ky është vetëm aspekti i jashtëm i rrëfimit. Mirëpo, është me rëndësi që të kuptohet domethënia i tij e brendshme si një prej momenteve në realizimin e planit të sionizmit politik - Izraelin e madh. 
Sikur të konstatohet se okupimi i Libanit nuk ka kurrfarë lidhje me tentimin e vrasjes së ambasadorit izraelit në Londër ose me ndonjëfarë rrezikimi të Galilesë, mjafton të jetë Qëllim - Libani vetëm të renditet në skenarin e planit sionist për Izraelin e madh. 
Qysh në kohën kur asnjë diplomat izraelit nuk ka qenë i sulmuar, kur OÇP-ja nuk ka ekzistuar dhe kur terrorizmi nuk e ka rrezikuar Galilenë, okupimi i Libanit ka qenë i planifikuar si paragraf në kalendarin e aneksimeve sioniste. Ben-Gurioni, në ditarin e tij më 21 maj të vitit 1948, ka shënuar: 
Libani është thembra e Akilit për koalicionin arab. Pushteti suprem musliman në këtë vend është artificial dhe lehtë mund të zhvendoset. Atje duhet vënë shtetin krishter, kufiri jugor i të cilit do të shkojë për lumin Litan. Me atë shtet ne do të nënshkruanim kontratë për alenacë. Pastaj, pasi që do ta thenim fuqinë e ushtrisë arabe dhe do ta bombardonim Amanin, do ta shlyenim Transjordaninë nga harta 
178 International Herald Tribune, 8 qershor 1982.  

botërore; mandej do të pasonte rënia e Sirisë. Dhe po qe se Egjipti ende do të merrte guxim të na kundërvihej me luftë, do ta bombardonim Port Saidin, Aleksandrinë dhe Kajron. Kështu do ti jepnim fund luftës dhe do të kompenzonim për Egjipin, Asirinë dhe Kaldenë në emër të stërgjyshërve tonë.179
Në dritën e ngjarjeve të fundit, shihet qartë se si fantazimi mitologjik i sionizmit megaloman mund tiu kushtojë gjaqe dhe lotë mijëra njerëzve të gjallë. 
Shumë më para preteksteve që janë paramenduar për të realizuar skenarin e Ben-Gurionit, Moshe Dayani në mënyrë mjaft të saktë ia ka dhënë atij formën. Kah viti 1954, kur ka qenë majori Hadad, ordinancë e përgjakur e Beginit, ende fëmijë, ja pra, çka qenë plani i Dayanit, të cilin Moshe Sharetti, ish premieri izraelit, na e ka zbuluar në ditarin e vet: 
Sipas mendimit të tij (Dayanit) duhet gjetur vetëm ndonjë oficer, ndoshta mjafton edhe grada e majorit, të cilin duhet përfituar ose duhet blerë me para që të pranojë të shpallet Shpëtimtar i maronitëve. Atëherë armata izraelite do të hyjë në Liban, do ta okupojë territorin e duhur dhe do të instalojë regjimin krishter i cili do të jetë në aleancë me Izraelin. Territori në jug të lumit Litan do ti bashkangjitet tërësisht Izraelit...180
Pas disa ditësh Sharetti ka shkruar: Shefi i shtabit e përkrahë planin që të paguhet një officer (libanez) i cili do të pranojë rolin e marionetit. Armata izraelite, duke iu përgjigjur thirrjes së tij për të ndihmuar çlirimin e Libanit prej shtypësve muslimanë, do të mund të niset në sulm.181
Pra, nëpërmjet legjendës për sigurinë dhe paqen në Galile lehtë është të kuptohet se për Izraelin çfarë rëndësie ka pasur lufta në Liban. Më pastaj sqarime ka dhënë ministri i ri i Beginit, prof. Neemani (nga partia e djathtë ultra fetare) më 1982: 
Kështu tash Izraeli ka gjasë të shkëlqyeshme të konstituojë rend të ri në Liban... Forcat mbrojtëse izraelite duhet të jenë të gatshme për të qëndruar gjatë në atë vend... Në ndërkohë, Izraeli do të ketë mundësi të arrijë nivelin e zhvillimit shoqëror-ekonomik ose teknologjik në regjionin fqinj i cili gjeografikisht dhe historikisht është pjesë përbërëse e Eretz Izraelit... Mbase bëhet i mundshëm integrimi i rrypit në jug të lumit Litan...182
Natyrisht, liderët izraelitë, njësoj si edhe pas çdo eskalimi, kanë vënë në pah se do të ketë nevojë edhe më tej të bëhet presion që të realizohet plani afatgjatë i sionizmit politik. Në atë rast Ariel Sharoni i pari ka theksuar se deri në momentin e dhënë Izraeli ka realizuar vetëm një pjesë të vogël të punës.183
Kjo luftë njësoj si edhe të gjitha luftërat e tjera izraelite, sipas fjalëve të prof. Leibowitzit, të cilat guximshëm i ka thënë në konferencën për shtyp më 14 qershor të vitit 1982 në Jerusalem, ka pasur për qëllim përgatitjet për luftën pasuese. Duket se liderët sionistë në mënyrë konsekuente e zbatojnë vargun poetik nga libri i Joshuit në të cilin thuhet: Çdo vend në të cilin hapëroni me tabanin tuaj është vendi të cilin unë ua jap (Joshui, I, 3). 
179 E ka cituar Michael Bar-Zohr në The Armed Prophet, vep. e cit., fq. 139-140. 
180 E ka cituar Livia Rokach në veprën e saj Israels Sacred Terrorism, Belmont, Mass., 1980, f. 28. (Ditari i Sharettit për 16 maj 1954). 
181 Po aty, f. 29. (Ditari i Sharettit për 28 maj 1954). 
182 Jerusalem Post, 24 qershor 1982. Të përkujtojmë se në letrën drejtuar Konferencës paqesore parisiene të vitit 1919, Chaim Weizmani ka kërkuar që kufiri verior të përfshijë brigjet veriore dhe jugore të lumit Litan, deri në 33 gradë dhe 45 minuta të gjerësisë veriore, do të thotë, të shkojë linjës në mes Sidonit dhe Bejrutit. 
183 Intervistë e Sharonit dhënë Oriani Fallacit, në revistën milanase Europa, 28 gusht 1982; (London Times, 30 gusht 1982).  

Ky edhe është koncepti i Izraelit të madh, qëllim i vazhdueshëm i sionizmit politik, siç ka theksuar gjenerali (në rezervë) Shlomo Gaziti, tash kryetar i Universitetit Ben-Gurion në Beershebai, duke ligjëruar për qëllimet qenësore të konfilktit izraelit me arabët: 
Detyrë e parë është sigurimi që Eretz Izraeli historik të mos copëtohet. Detyrë e dytë është sigurimi që Eretz Izraeli historik të mbetet nën kontrollin absolut të henrenjve dhe sipas saj në bazën e vet të mbetet shtet hebraik. Detyrë e tretë është zgjidhja e plotë e çështjes së arabëve në Eretz Izraelin historik... Zgjidhje për arabët duhet gjetur patjetër jasht kufijve të Eretz Izraelit historik.184
Përzënia e arabëve nga Palestina dhe destabilizimi e dezintegrimi i shteteve arabe - janë dy pika me rëndësi të programit sionist. 
Në artikullin e Oded Yenionit i cili është publikuar në revistën jerusalemiane Kivunim (Drejtimet) e të cilën e boton Organizata botërore sioniste (Nr. 14, shkurt 1982) është ekspozuar strategjia e Izraelit në vitet e 80-ta. Artikulli e zbulon mekanizmin me të cilin shteti Izrael, duke i tejkaluar të gjitha agresionet e mëparshme, ka për qëllim të angazhohet në intervenimin sistematik dhe të përgjithshëm kundër strukturave të të gjitha shteteve fqinje arabe, me qëllim për të arritur shkatërrimin e tyre. 
Zbatimi i një projekti me përmasa të tilla, në përkrahje të pakushtëzuar dhe të pkufizuar të SHBA dhënë Izraelit, në mënyrë të pashmangshme do të krijonte tendosje jo vetëm në shtetet arabe dhe në shtetet e tjera muslimane, por edhe në tërë Botën e tretë. Bashkimi Sovjetik nuk do të mund të përmbahej nga intervenimi... Prandaj ky plan paraqet edhe detonatorin më të rrezikshëm të luftës së tretë botërore, me mundësi të veprimit të ndërsjellë nuklear i cili do të përfundonte frikshëm për planetën si tërësi. 
Plani sionist, sikur të vërtetohej në atë mënyrën që do të sillte deri te pasojat e tij përfundimtare (e artikulli për të cilin bëhet fjalë tregon se liderët sionistë, sipas logjikës së doktrinës dhe budallakisë së tyrë, janë plotësisht të vetëdijshëm për pasojat e tilla), nuk do të rrezikonte vetëm një pjesë të kufizuar të botës, por do tiu kërcënohej të gjithë popujve. Qëllimet megalomane sioniste janë shumë më të rrezikshëm se sa deri më tash, madje edhe në spekulimet e tyre më budallaqe mitologjike, shteti sionist e ka realizuar çdo detyrë që ia ka parashtruar vetes. 
Për këtë shkak do ti reprodukojmë pasuset më të rëndësishme të këtij artikulli i cili rrjedh prej Organizatës botërore sioniste dhe i shpalon qëllimet të cilat në suaza të rrethanave të sotshme bien ndesh me ëndërrën shekullore për Izraelin e madh të edukuar në gjirin e sionizmit politik: 
Marrja e sërishme e siujdhesës së Sinajit, me resurset e tashme dhe potencialë, është qëllim politik i klasës së parë i cili është penguar me Camp Davidin dhe marrëveshjen paqesore. Pa naftë dhe pa të ardhurat e saj, e duke pasur parasysh harxhimet tona të mëdha momentale..., do të duhet të punojmë në kuptim të restaurimit të situatës në status quo i cili ka ekzistuar në Sinaj para vizitës së Sadatit dhe konceptimit të gabueshëm të marrëveshjes paqesore e cila është nënshkruar në mars të vitit 1979... 
Situata ekonomike në Egjipt, natyra e regjimit dhe politika e tij panarabe do sjellë deri në një situatë të atillë që... do të detyrohet Izraeli të veprojë, drejtperdrejtë ose tërthorazi, që sërish të vë kontroll mbi Sinajin... Për shkak të konflikteve të brendshme, Egjipti nuk paraqet ushtarakisht-problem strategjik, edhe në afat pre një-dy ditë mund të kthehet në pozitën që ka qenë pas luftës së qershorit të vitit 1967. Miti 
184 Yediot Aharonot, 15 janar 1982.  

për Egjiptin si një fuqi e fortë udhëheqëse e botës arabe... me siguari nuk e ka mbijetuar 1967... Fuqia e Egjiptit, në raport me vetë Izraelin dhe me botën tjetër arabe, ka rënë prej vitit 1967 përreth 50 përqind... Për një kohë të shkurtër, për shkak të marrjes së sërishme të Sinajit, Egjipti do të fitojë disa pika në llogarinë tonë por... kjo nuk do të ndryshojë raportin e fuqive në favor të tij. Sa i përket imazhit ekzistues vendas, Egjipti tashmë është i vdekur, sidomos në qoftë se merret parasysh zmadhimi i vijës midis muslimanëve dhë të krishterëve. Qëllimi politik i Izraelit është që ta copëzojë Egjiptin në aspektin territorial në zona të ndara gjeografike gjatë viteve të tetëdhjeta në frontin perëndimor... 
Po qe se Egjipti shpërbëhet, vendet sikur Libia dhe Sudani, ose madje edhe vendet më të largëta, nuk do të vazhdojnë ekzistencën e vet në formën e tashme por do të ndajnë fatin e Egjiptit në aspekt të shpërbërjes dhe shkatërrimit. Vizioni i shtetit të krishter kopt në Egjiptin e Epërm, me disa shtete të dobëta me një fuqi mjaft të lokalizuar dhe pa qeveri qendrore si ka ekzistuar deri më tash, është çelës i zhvillimi historik i cili, ndonëse është penguar me marrëveshjen paqesore, në fund të fundit duket i pashmangshëm. 
Edhe pse në dritën e ngjarjeve momentale fronti perëndimor duket më problematik, në realitet, është më pak i komplikuar prej atij lindor... Shpërbërja e tërësishme e Libanit në pesë krahina shërben si precedent për mbarë botën arabe... Shpërbërja e mëvonshme e Sirisë dhe Irakut në zona të homogjenizuara etnike ose fetare... është qëllimi primar afatgjatë i Izraelit, ndërsa plani primar afatshkurtër është thyerja atyre shteteve ushtarakisht... Siria, sipas strukturës fetare dhe etnike, do të ndahet në disa shtete të vogla... ashtu që përgjatë bregut do të formohet shteti Alawi, pastaj dy shtete të vogla sunite rreth Halepit dhe Damaskut, të cilat do të kenë disponim armiqësor ndaj fqinjit të tyre verior, kurse druzët do të themelojnë shtetin e tyre ndoshta edhe në Golanin tonë, por me siguri në Hauran dhe në Jordanin Verior. Ky shtet do të jetë garancë e paqes dhe sigurisë në rrugë të gjata, e ky cak ndodhet qysh sot në largësi të dorës sonë. 
Iraku, nga njëra anë i pasur me naftë, por nga ana tjetër i shtypur nga përçarjet e brendshme, fortë është në nishan të Izraelit. Tretja e këtij vendi për ne është bile më e rëndësishme se shpërbërja e Sirisë. Iraku është më i fortë se Siria dhe, shikuar në një afat të shkurtër, fuqia e Irakut paraqet rrezikun më të madh për Izraelin. Lufta në mes Irakut dhe Sirisë... do ta copëtojë Irakun dhe do ta sjellë deri te kolapsi i brendshëm madje edhe para se të jetë në gjendje të organizojë luftë në një front të gjerë kundër nesh. Çdo formë e konfrontimit ndërarab në afat të shkurtër do të jetë e dobishme dhe do të na afrojë në realizimin e qëllimit më të lartë, do të thotë, shkatërrimin e Irakut... Pra, më së paku tri shtete do të instalohen rreth tri qyteteve të rëndësishme - Basrës, Bagdadit dhe Mosullit; zonat shiite në jug do të ndahen nga zonat sunite dhe kurde të veriut. Ndoshta kjo luftë e tashme e irano-irakiane do ta thellojë polarizimin e tillë. 
I gjithë Gadishulli Arabik është natyrisht i paracaktuar për tretje, diç për shkak të presioneve të brendshmne, diç për shkak të presioneve të jashtme. Deri te kjo me siguri do të vijë në Arabinë Saudite, pa marrë parasysh se fuqia ekonomike e atij vendi a do të mbetet e fortë ose do të dobësohet. Konfliktet e brendshme dhe shpërbërja janë proçes natyror i cili do të ndodh si rezultat i organizimit të tashëm politik. 
Jordani është qëllimi ynë strategjik, me afat realizimi në ardhmërinë imediate, por jo në afat të gjatë, sepse ky vend, pas mbarimit të sundimit të gjatë të mbretit Husein dhe mbartjes së pushtetit te palestinezët, për ne nuk do të paraqet ndonjë kërcënim real... Politikën izraelite, edhe në luftë edhe në paqe, duhet drejtuar në likuidimin e Jordanit nën regjimin e tashëm dhe përcjelljen e pushtetit në pjesën më të madhe të  

palestinezëve të atjeshëm. Ndërrimi i regjimit në lindje të lumit Jordan do ti japë fund edhe problemit të territoreve në bregun perëndimor i cili është i banuar dendur me arabë. Qoftë me anë të luftës ose paqes, shpërngulja nga këto territore, si dhe ngrirja ekonomike dhe demografike brenda tyre, janë garanca të patjetërsueshme të ndryshimeve të ardhshme në të dy brigjet e Jordanit, dhe ne duhet patjetër të angazhohemi në mënyrë aktive që në të ardhmen shumë imediate ta shpejtojmë këtë proces. Plani për autonomi si dhe çdo lloj kompromisi ose ndarje e këtyre territoreve duhet hudhur poshtë... 
Në këtë shtet nuk ka mundësi të jetohet më kështu siç jetohet sot, do të thotë, pa ndarjen e dy popujve - të arabëve në Jordan, e hebrenjve në bregun perëndimor. Bashkëjetesa dhe paqja e vërtetë do të mbizotërojë vendin atëherë kur arabët do ta kuptojnë se nuk ekzistencë as rehati pa hebrenjtë... 
Në periudhën nukleare në të cilën do të hyjmë së shpejti nuk ka më mundësi që tri të tretat e popullatës hebreje të jetojnë në rrypin e bregut të banuar dendur. Për këtë arsye rrallimi i popullatës së dendur është qëllim strategjik vendas i rendit të parë... Judea, Samaria dhe Galilea janë garanca të vetme të ekzistencës sonë nacionale dhe po qe se nuk bëhemi shumicë në regjionet malore, nuk do të mund ta sundojmë këtë vend dhe do ta humbim sikur kryqtarët. Vënia e sërishme e baraspeshës në vend në kuptimin demografik, strategjik dhe ekonomik është qëllimi ynë primar dhe më i rëndësishëm sot. Popullëzimi i pjesës malore të vendit, ku momentalisht nuk ka popullatë hebreje, kërkon në mënyrë të patjetërsueshme, në suaza të planit tonë strategjik, kontrollin e zhvillimit e cila shkon prej Beershebit deri te Galilea e Epërme. 
Plani kolonialist dhe racist i sionizmit politik, pasi që shkaktoi përzënien, plaçkitjen dhe ngulfatjen e paletsinezëve, e pastaj një sërë luftëra duke u kërcënuar se do ti zhdukë të gjitha shtetet arabe, prej tash paraqet kërëcënim edhe për paqjen botërore. 
Mbase duket paradoksale që një shtet kaq i vogël me territor dhe me numër të banorëve mund të loz një rol të atillë edhe në punët me përmasa botërore. Që ta kuptojmë se pse është ajo ashtu, nuk mjafton të merret parasysh vetëm pozita strategjike e vendit përkatës, edhe pse, meqë ndodhet në kufi të tri kontinenteve, edhe ai është i rëndësishëm.Chaim Weizmanni ka pasur të drejtë kur i ka bindur bashkëbiseduesit e vet britanikë se Palestina hebraike mund ti ofrojë mbrojtje Anglisë, sidomos në aspect të kanalit të Suezit.185 Izraeli, me të vërtetë, i mban në dorë çelësat e ryzës më të rëndësishme tregtare dhe ushtarake në mes Lindjes dhe Perëndimit - dhe, po qe se sot, për shkak të kalimit të hegjemonisë nga njëra fuqi në tjetërn, ai atë më nuk e bën në dobi të Britanisë, tash e bën të njëjtën detyrë në shërbim të SHBA... Izraeli në rolin e policit në Lindjen e Mesme është bërë i domosdoshëm për Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, prej kur ata, nga largimi i Shahut, nuk mund më të llogaritin në vënien e bazave të veta në Iran. Izraeli ka për detyrë jo vetëm të vëzhgojë mbi Suezin, por edhe mbi të gjithë regjionin, i cili është prodhues i naftës, por edhe ti sigurojë bazat e sigurta në Mediteranin lindor. Vetë amerikanët nuk mund ti kryejnë këto detyra: përvoja e Vietnamit i ka mësuar ti ikin intervenimit të drejtpërdrejtë në Botën e tretë. Andaj veprojnë me ndërmjetësimin e Izraelit, duke i dhënë ndihmë të pakushtëzuar dhe të pakufizuar. Pozita e këtillë më shumë iu përgjigjet. Iu mundëson që ta gjykojnë Izraelin në mënyrë verbale, mirëpo, duke shfrytëzuar të drejtën e vetos, në të njëjtën kohë e mbrojnë nga çdo sankcionim i vërtetë që do të mund ta pengonte lirinë e veprimit të tij, e mbi të gjitha, duke e 
185 Weizmanni, Trial and Error, f. 243.  

furnizuar me para dhe armë të nevojshme për të kryer këto detyra vitale dhe për të ruajtur pozitën e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës në fuqinë e baraspeshës botërore. Duhet theksuar se, për shembull, SHBA e furnizojnë armatën izraelite me armatim më të sofstikuar. International Heral Tribune, më 22 korrik të vitit 1982, ka botuar lajmin se qeveria izraelite këtë vit do të harxhojë pesë miliardë e gjysmë US $ në forcat e tij ushtarake. Çdo i treti dollar do të vijë nga arka amerikane. 
Gati tërë paisja e armatës izraelite është blerë sipas programit ushtarak amerikan të ndihmës dedikuar shteteve të jashtme nga i cili Izraeli ka pranuar 15 milardë US $ prej gjithësej 28 miliardëve të shpërndara në mbarë botën duke filluar prej vitit 1951. 
Prej 567 aeroplanëve sa ka poseduar Izralei në prag të invazionit në Liban, 457 kanë qenë të blerë prej SHBA falë krediteve dhe dhuratave të Washingtonit. 
Po qe se përjashtohet azhurnimi i dërgesës së bombave shpërhtyese (të cilat Izraeli tash vetë i prodhon), në dërgesën e armatimit amerikan për Izraelin nuk ka pasur kurrfarë ndërprerje. Sipas deklaratve të zyrtarëve të Pentagonit dhe të vetë izraelitëve, blerja e planifikuar e 11 aeroplanëve të tipit F-15 duhet të zhvillohet normalisht, paralelisht me dërgesat tashmë janë siguruar fluturuese tjera, proektilë vetdrejtues, automjete të blinduara, kamionë e të ngjashme. 
Bashkëpunimi i afërt i forcave të armatosura dhe industrisë luftarake të të dy vendeve e bën çdo propozim të Amerikës në ndërmarrjen e masave ndaj Izraelit skajshmërisht jopopullor në shtabet ushtarake. Izraeli hollësisht e informon Pentagonin në veprimin e llojeve të armatimit me të cilat ky e furnizon, sidomos për armën të cilën armata amerikane ende nuk e ka provuar. Kështu qartë ka qenë rasti edhe me aeroplanin vëzhgues të tipit hawkeye E-2C, i cili është përdorur kundër caqeve të largëta në Siri në fazën e parë të luftës në Liban. 
Në këtë mënyrë ushtria amerikane mund kryejë me të vërtetë eksperimente ekstensive me armët më bashkëkohore, duke shfrytëzuar në atë drejtim armatën izraelite dhe me të duke e bërë shumë më efikase se çfarëdo trupe e ekspeditës amerikane që do të mund të ishte. 
Nga pikëpamja gjeopolitike, si e kanë pasur zakon të flasin nacistët, ende vetëm Afrika Jugore, e cila bën roje në rrugën tjetër për në Azi (rreth Kepit të Shpresës së Mirë) dhe bën presion në shtetet fqinje afrikane, është në gjendje ti ofrojë Amerikës shërbime të ngjashme, edhe pse, sipas rëndësisë ti dërgojë në një nivel shumë më të ulët. 
Shteti Izrael dhe Afrika Jugore e kanë të zhvilluar bashkëpunimin e afërt me njëra tjetrën dhe janë komplementare në mes vete. Në krahasim me ngjashmërinë e qartë të regjimit (apartheid) dhe gjendjes (përherë në konflikt, në rastin e parë me botën e zezakëve e në tjetrin me botën e arabëve), ky fakt aspak nuk na habitë. 
Strategjinë e plotësimit të të dy vendeve e ka definuar shkëlqyeshëm Jewish Affairsi (Johanesburg) në numrin e nëntorit 1970: 
Lindja e Mesme për Afrikën Jugore - me Izraelin si roje e vogël por e pazëvendësueshme e botës së lirë - është vija e parë e mbrojtjes së sigurisë së saj. Në realite, Izraeli e mbikqyrë korridorin dhe e ruan të mos bëhet agjent kryesor qarkullimi i agresionit të mundshëm të armiqve tanë. Ardhmëria e kalimit ndërmjet Mediteranit dhe Oqeanit Indian ka rëndësi qenësore për Izraelin, por as për Afrikën Jugore mbrojtja e tij nuk është më pak e vlefshme se mbrojtja e rrugës detare rreth Kepit. Sepse, në qoftë se korridori bie në duart e armiqve, në duart e armiqve të Izraelit dhe Afrikës Jugore, edhe rruga detare rreth Kepit do të sulmohej, gjë e cila do të ndërlikonte shumë çështjen e sigurisë së Afrikës Jugore. Sa i përket Izraelit, një nacion mik, i armatosur mirë dhe i fortë në jug të Afrikës... në dyrt e rojes së tij mund të ketë për të vetëm vleftë të paçmueshme.  

Raporti miqësor i të dy shteteve nuk vjen në shprehje vetëm në veprimet e tilla spekulative siç ka qenë vizita e Vorsterit në Izrael në vitin 1976. Raportin e vërtetë të dy vendeve nuk e demaskon sa duhet as fakti se Vorsteri, premier i vendit në të cilin dominon forma më e shprehur e racizmit (aparthedit) në Luftën e Dytë Botërore ka qenë gjeneral në organizatën pronaciste, Ossevabrandwag,186 sa mund të kuptohet ajo nga bashkëpunimi i afërt në fushën ushtarake, ekonomike dhe kulturore. Gjatë kohës së vizitës së Vorsterit në Izrael dhe pas vizitës së tij Yad va-Shemit, përmendores së viktimave hebreje të nacizmit, revista izraelite Haaretz, më 26 prill të vitit 1976, ka shkruar: 
Ne mundohemi që më hollësisht të hulumtojmë të kaluarën madje të personaliteteve shumë të pavlefshme të Luftës së Dytë Botërore. A thua Yad va-Shemi nuk ia ka ditur Vorsterit të kaluarën? Ose ndoshta interesat nacional të shtetit Izrael janë më të vlefshëm se shenjtëria e përmendores së gjashtë milionë viktimave të holokaustit nacist? 
Pas bisedimeve të para që, në vitin 1970, i zhvilloi Shimon Peresi me Bothin,187 ministër e mbrojtjes së Afrikës Jugore, marrëdhëniet e të dy vendeve vazhdimisht kanë përparuar. Me ndërmjetësimin e Izraelit, koncernët jugoafrikanë iu ikin sankcioneve të imponuara nga bota tjetër, sepse kontrata në mes EEB dhe Izraelit u ka mundësuar që prodhimet e tyre të paraqiten në vendet e tregut të perbashkët. 
Krahas gjithë kësaj, ekziston marrëveshje e rëndësishme ushtarake midis këtyre dy shteteve.188 Këtë e vërteton Times i Londrës më 3 prill të vitit 1976, në mesazhin e korespondentit të vet prej Cape Townit: 
Për shkak të ndalimit të shitjes së armëve Afrikës Jugore, ajo vështirë mund të vijë deri te armatimi bashkëkohor... Izraeli, me të cilin vendi ka marrëdhënie të sinqerta, është një prej atyre shteteve të pakëta që Republikën mund ta furnizojë me armë moderne dhe njëkohësisht tia përcjellë përvojën e fituar në luftërat kundër arabëve... Gjatë viteve të fundit, Afrika Jugore gjithë e më shumë po identifikohet me Izraelin. Shtypi këtu shpesh herë tregon ngjashmërinë në mes zhvillimit të sionizmit dhe afrikanerizmit. 
Në vitin 1976 kryetari Kongresit amerikan hebraik në letrën drejtuar sekretarit gjeneral të KB thotë se ai me keqardhje ka vërejtur se Izraeli po paraqitet në mesin e vendeve të cilat Afrikën Jugore e furnizojnë me armë.189
Artikulli më i vlefshëm jugoafrikan është uraniumi, lëndë e veçantë e kërkesës së Izraelit, i cili deri në nëntor të vitit 1976 tashmë ka pasur arsenalin prej 13 deri më 20 bomba të atij lloji që është gjuajtur në Hiroshimë.190
Revista izraelite Haaretz, më 29 qershor të vitit 1975, ka publikuar artikullin e Shlomo Aharonsonit për nevojën e rishqyrtimit të pozitës strategjiko-politike të Izraelit. Ai ka shkruar: 
Armët nukleare janë një prej mjeteve të cilat mund ti zhdukin shpresat e arabëve në fitoren përfundimatre mbi Izraelin... Një numër adekuat i bombave atomike do të mund të shkaktonte dëme të mëdha në të gjitha kryeqendrat arabe dhe do të sillte deri te rrënimi i Tendës Asuane. Me rezervën shtesë të këtyre 
186 Në vitin 1942 Vorsteri ka shkruar: Ne e përkrahim nacionalizmin krishter sepse është aleat i nacional-socializmit... Në Itali e quajnë fashizëm, në Gjermani nacioanl-socializëm, kurse në Afrikën Jugore nacionalizëm krishter. (E ka cituar A. Hopple: South Africa: Workers under Apartheid, 1966, f. 3). 
187 Shiko: Sechabi (organ i kongresit nacional jugoafrikan) prill 1970, f. 19. 
188 C. L. Sulzberger në The New York Times, më 30 prill të vitit 1971. 
189 Haartz, 14 nëntor 1976. 
190 Brian Becketti, Israels Nuclear Options, e publikuar në The Middle East International, nëntor 1976.  

bombave, do të mund ti mposhtnim qytetet e mëdha dhe të mesëm dhe derivatet e naftës... Në botën arabe ka rreth njëqind caqe për shkatërrim, kurse zhdukja e vetëm disave prej tyre... do ti privonte arabët nga të gjitha epërsitë e arritur nga Yom Kappuri. 
Si ka mund të ndodhë që shteti sionist i Izraelit të bëhet aq i rëndësishëm në strategjinë globale të fuqive sa që sot është në gjendje të rrezikojë edhe paqen botërore? 
Herzli në shtetin e vet hebraik qartë ka thënë: Ne atje (në Palestinë) duhet ngritur një pjesë të murit evropian kundër Azisë, pararojën e civilizimit përballë barbarizmit. Prej atëherë shteti Izrael nuk u bë vetëm ndërmjetësues i kolonializmit kolektiv perëndimor në Lindjen e Mesme por - posaçërisht për SHBA - edhe pjesë përbërëse më e rëndësishme e raportit të fuqive në tablonë planetare të shahut. 
Liderët sionistë në tërësi shërbehen me këtë argument. Në artikullin tashmë të cituar, i publikuar në Kivunim në shkurt të vitit 1982, ata bile tallen me temat e luftës së ftohtë. 
Një prej qëllimeve më të rëndësishme të BRSS-së është që ta mposhtë Perëndimin me anë të kontrollimit të pasurive të mëdha ekonomike në Gjirin Persik dhe në pjesën jugore të Afrikës, ku është locuar më shumë rezerva botërore e mineraleve. Mund ti paramendojmë përmasat e konfliktit global i cili na pret në të ardhshmen. Në bazë të doktrinës së Gorshkovit Bashkimi Sovjetik duhet të ketë kontrollin mbi oqeanet dhe zonat e pasura me minerale të Botës së tretë. Kjo, krahas doktrinës së sotshme sovjete se do të jetë e mundshme që lufta të fillohet, të fitohet dhe të mbijetohet në të cilën forca ushtarake e Perëndimit do të shkatërrohej e banorët e tij do të bëheshin robër në shërbim të marksizëm-leninizmit, paraqet rrezikun kryesor për ekzistencën tonë dhe paqen botërore. 
Eksploatimi i antikomunizmit në nivelin e njeriut të tipit të Beginit, është tipik për metodat e sionizmit politik, i cili, duke mos e ndërruar natyrën e vet qenësore, gjenë shprehje më elegante në personalitetin e Shimon Peresit që barbarizmit ti jepet fytyrë më njerëzore. Dëshira e Reganit që Beginin ta ndërrojë me Peresin nuk nënkupton ndërrimin e politikës por tentimin që ajo në paraqitjen e saj të jashtme të bëhet më pak antipatike. 
Fjalimet e zhurmshme boshe të Menachem Beginit asgjë nuk ndërrojnë, sepse Izraeli në pikëpamje të ndihmës monetare dhe të ndihmave tjera edhe më tutje mvaret plotësisht prej Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. 
Pas aneksimit të rrafshnaltës së Golanit, Begini në protestën e administratës së Reganit (pastër verbale) është përgjigjur duke i dërguar notë ambasadorit amerikan me fjalët: Çfarë përralle është ajo për dënimin e Izraelit?... A jemi ne vazalët tuaj? Ose, vallë, jemi republikë bananeje?... Nuk do të na frikësoni me dënim. Ai që do të na kërcënohet, do të konstatojë se ne jemi të shurdhur. Në këtë shtoi se populli izraelit ka mbijetuar 3.700 vjet pa marrëveshje për bashkëpunim strategjik me Amerikën, andaj edhe pa përkrahjen e SHBA nuk do të vijë në pyetje ekzistenca e tij as në 3.700 vitet e ardhshme. 
Ky lavd i paturpshëm i Beginit nuk paraqet ndonjë rrezik për Izraelin, sepse politika e sionizmit izraelit shumë mirë iu përgjigjet qëllimeve të politikës së jashtme të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe në të luan një rol aq të pazëvendësueshëm sa që qeveria e Izraelit (me siguri nuk do të ketë kurrfarë dënimi), mund të flaës çka të dojë. 
Edhe financimi i Izraelit mjaft tregon për natyrën e këtij shteti.  

Zotëri Pinhas Sapiri, derisa ka qenë ministër i financave të Izraelit, ka nxjerrë në dritë në Konferencën e milionerëve hebraikë (sic!)191 të mbajtur në Jerusalem më 9 dhe 10 gusht të vitit 1967, se në mes viteve 1949 dhe 1966 Izraeli ka pranuar shtatë miliardë dollarë të Amerikës. Që të kuptohet madhësia e kësaj cifre, mjafton të përkujtojmë se ndihma të cilën Evropa Perëndimore e ka pranuar në mes viteve 1948 dhe 1954 sipas planit të Marshallit ka qenë 13 miliardë dollarë, që do të thotë se shteti Izrael (në të vërtetë, një periudhë të gjatë kohore) për më pak se dy milionë banorë ka pranuar më tepër se gjysma e shumës që i është dhënë popullatës evropiane prej 200 milionë njerëzve, ose njëqind herë më shumë në krye të banorëve. 
Ja edhe një krahasim të mundshëm: shuma mesatare e ndihmës për të gjitha shtetet e pazhvilluara në periudhën prej vitit 1951 deri më 1959 nuk ka qenë më tepër se 3.164 milionë dollarë,192 ndërsa Izraeli - në atë kohë për vetëm 1.700.000 banorë - ka pranuar 400 milionë dollarë; Pra, duke pasur më pak se një të njëmijtën pjesë të popullatës së pazhvilluar botërore, Izraeli gjithësej ka pranuar një të dhjetën e ndihmës së përgjithshme. Më pak se 2.000.000 izraelitë kanë pranuar në krye të banorit njëqind herë më shumë se dy miliardë banorë të Botës së tretë. 
Për të qenë krahasimi më i qartë, do të japim edhe disa të dhëna numerike. Ndihma 7 miliardëshe, sa i është dhuruar Izraelit gjatë 18 vjetve, paraqet më tepër se të ardhurat e përgjithshme vjetore të fituara me punën e të gjitha shteteve fqinje arabe (Egjiptit, Sirisë, Libanit dhe Jordanit), të cilat në vitin 1965 kanë qenë gjashtë miliardë US $. 
Po qe se marrim parasush vetëm pjesëmarrjen amerikane në ndihmë, do të shohim se në mes viteve 1945 dhe 1967 SHBA-të kanë dhënë për çdo izraelit nga 435 dollarë dhe për çdo arab nga 36 dollarë, ose 2.5 përqind e popullatës ka pranuar 30 përqind të asaj ndihme e cila i është dhënë pjesës tjetër të popullatës prej 97.5 përqind. 
Ekonomisti izraelit me famë botërore Don Patinkini ka treguar jo vetëm shkallën deri te e cila bruto prodhimi nacional izraelit, në mes viteve 1950 dhe 1958, nuk e ka mbuluar harxhimin financiar, as atë atë publik as atë privat, por edhe nivelin e ulët të kapitalit ekzistues.193 Thënë më thjeshtë, prodhimi i punës nacionale nuk i mbulon nevojat nacionale. Në bazë të vjetarit të KB i cili i publikon të dhënat statistikore për raportet financiare nacionale (1965), përpjestimi i nevojave të përgjithshme të shtetit Izrael i cili ka qenë i mbuluar me bruto prodhimet nacionale, ka qenë ndërmjet 80 dhe 83 përqind, ndërkaq vendet sikur Vietnami, i cili në atë periudhë e ka financuar luftën, i kanë mbuluar 87 përqind të nevojave nacionale nga bruto prodhimet nacionale, kurse në Jordan, shtet me më shumë shkretëtirë dhe pa resurse natyrore, ky numër ka kaluar 80 përqindshin. Edhe në shtetet të cilat njihen se janë mjaft të pazhvilluara siç janë Bolivia, Cejloni, Sudani dhe Malta përqindja është rritur në mbi 90. 
Pra, kur është fjala për ndihmën e jashtme, shteti sionist i Izraelit bën pjesë në shtetet më të mvarura. 
Liderët sionistë, në përpjekje për ta plotësuar dhe kompenzuar dallimin në fjalë, në vitin 1967, pas luftës gjashtëditëshe - që tashmë e kemi përmendur - kanë thirrë konferencën vjetore të milionerëve hebraikë nga diaspora. Në një intervistë dr. Yaakov Herzogu, drejtor gjeneral i Kabinetit të premierit, e ka definuar qëllimin e 
191 Fjalimi i Sapirit gjindet në The Israel Economist, të shtatorit 1967. (Fletorja XXIII, nr. 9) fq. 181-182. 
192 Në bazë të statistikës së KB dhënë Le courant international des capituax a long term et les donations publiques, 1951-1959; (The international flow of long-term capital and public grants, 1951-1959), të cilën e ka cituar Georges Corm në Les Finances dIsrael, Institut of Palestine Studies, 1968. 
193 Poa ty.  

këtyre takimeve kështu: Duhet shqyrtuar mënyrat me të cilat mund të afrohen investime më të mëdha në Izrael dhe të binden investitorët hebrenj nga jashtë që me ndjenjën e drejtpërdrejtë të përgjegjësisë të marrin pjesë në ekonominë hebreje... Tash jemi duke planifikur edh diç tjetër - një diskutim të gjerë për identifikimin e diasporës me Izraelin në luftë kundër asimilimit në vendet e tjera. 
Kjo ndërmarrje u pagua, sepse tash organizatat hebreje amerikane i dërgojnë Izraelit mesatarisht për çdo vit nga një miliardë dollarë. Në këto kontribute, të cilët janë radhitur në ato vullnetare, nuk paguhet tatim, që do të thotë se paraqesin taksë për tagradhënësin, edhe pse u shërbejnë si mbështetje përpjekjeve luftarake izraelite dhe e financojnë agresionin e tij. Megjithatë, kontributet kryesore vijnë drejtpërdrejtë nga shteti amerikan, kurse në fillim të viteve 1980-ta ka qenë një shumë, në formë të ndihmës, më tepër se tre miliardë dollarë në vit. 
Ekziston kontrata që kjo ndihmë vjetore prej tre miliardë dollarësh të rritet gjatë vitit 1982, gjë e cila është mjaft befasuese duke pasur parasysh restrikcionet të cilat i janë imponuar Amerikës në pikëpamje të harxhimeve të brendshme. 
Gati gjysma e ndihmës zyrtare përbëhet prej dhuratave dhe huazimeve të cilat shumë shpejt harrohen. Ndihma tjetër e rritë borxhin e jashtëm izraelit, i cili shpejt rritet dhe i afrohet shifrës prej 20 miliardë dollarësh, ose mesatarisht 5.000 dollarë në krye të banorit, gjë e cila nuk ka ndodhur më parë. 
Pjesën kryesore të ndihmës vjetore e përbëjnë dërgesat e armëve për të cilat Kongresi - pasi që i duhet ti ikë senzacionalitetit dhe kritikës së haptë - ka formuar një procedurë të veçantë financiare në bazë të ligjit për kontrollimin e eksportimit të armëve prej vitit 1976. 
Kështu, për shembull, në vitin fiskal 1981 në favor të Izraelit janë lejuar dërgesa ushtarake në vlerë të një miliardë dollarëve. Mirëpo, menjëherë pas raportit të shitjes, 500 milionë dollarë të borxhit janë shlyer, kurse 500 milionët e tjerë janë regjistruar në atë ekzistues, shtatë milionë borxh, sa është vlerësuar ai atëherë zyrtarisht. Borxhi qeverisë amerikane nënkupton afatet e privilegjuara për fillimin e pagesës (grace periods) edhe deri në dhjetë vjet. Veç kësaj, për shkak të keqësimit të sëmundjes së ekonomisë izraelite, prej vitit 1973 Izraeli e servison borxhin e vet vetëm formalisht, kështu që porcionet e arritura financohen me anë të ndihmës së re për çdo vit. 
Gjatë përgatitjes për të sulmuar Egjiptin në vitin 1956, në maj Franca i ka dërguar Izraelit dy dërgesa me nga 12 aeroplanë luftarakë të tipit myster IV dhe një numër tanksash. Natyrisht, dërgesat kanë pasur bekimin e fshehtë të SHBA-ve, të cilat më shumë kanë dashur që një shtet evropian ta armatosë Izraelin dhe të armiqësohet me arabët se sa një gjë e tillë ti ndodh Amerikës. Megjithatë, gjatë muajit qershor dhe gjatë muajve tjerë vijues kanë rrjedhë sasi të mëdha armatimi drejt Izraelit në bazë të marrëveshjes e cila është ruajtur si top-fshehtësi. Dërgesat janë realizuar pa dijen e Washingtonit dhe ministrit francez për punë të jashtme, të cilët e kanë kundërshtuar ndihmën për Izraelin nga frika se me të do ti ofendojnë arabët dhe do tiu dëmtojnë lidhjeve dhe interesave tjerë francez në Lindjen e Mesme.194
Ndihma rritet edhe me anë të aneks-kontratave, sidomos kur është fjala, për shembull, për aviacionin. Kështu industria e aviacionit izraelit lidhë kontratë për prodhimin e pjesëve për F-4s dhe F-15s. 
Në fund, ndihma ekonomike përfshinë edhe lehtësimet e eksportit izraelit në SHBA në formë të tarifave të privilegjuara të cilat vlejnë për vendet e pazhvilluara, 
194 M. Bar-Zohar, The Armed Prophet, f. 210.  

kështu që 96 përqind e këtij eksporti hyn në vend pa doganim (rreth një miliardë dollarë). 
Shifra tjetër do të jetë e mjaftueshme të definojë natyrën e shtetit sionist të Izraelit: shuma e përgjithshme vetëm e ndihmës zyrtare amerikane kalon 750 US $ në krye të banorit.195 Kështu dhurata në para duke iu shtuar të hyrave nacionale izraelite jep shumën e cila është më e madhe se të hyrat bruto nacionale të dyfishuara në krye të banorit të Egjiptit dhe të shumë vendeve tjera afrikane. 
Këto shifra duhet të zhdukin shumë trillime, e në vend të parë dhe më të rrezikshmin prej të gjithëve, trillimin mbi Izraelin e vogël, të dobët dhe vazhdimisht të ekspozuar rrezikut që vjen nga vala arabe, prandaj edhe të gjykuar të luftojë për ekzistencën e vet. Në të vërtetë, falë ndihmës së SHBA Izraeli posedon mjete me të cilat në afat prej 48 orësh mund të godasë Damaskun, Bagdadin, Amanin dhe Kajron, me të njëjtin efikasitet si e goditi Bejrutin. Rreziku qëndron në përrallën mbi Izraelin të cilit përherë i kërcënohet zhdukja, kurse, në realitet, Izraeli paraqet vazhdimisht kërcënim për të gjithë fqinjët e tij. Kjo është përralla (në bazë të së cilës mendimi perëndimor pajtohet me krejt dhe me çdo gjë që vjen nga Izraeli, po bile edhe me krimet më të papranueshme) për mrekullinë e të ashtuquajturit Davidi i vogël i cili i është kundërvënë Goliathit gjithkapërdijës arab - andaj Davidi i vogël mund ta ngrehë hoben vdekjeprurëse të mbushur me armatim dhe para të SHBA-ve. Shteti sionist i Izraelit e mban peshën në Lindjen e Mesme, në qendër të tre kontinenteve, Evropës, Azisë dhe Afrikës, me gjithë rëndësinë e Amerikës së fuqishme. 
195 Të përkujtojmë edhe një herë se në këtë shifër nuk janë përfshirë as kontributet që arrijnë nga diaspora as huatë amerikane të cilat shumë shpejt shlyhen. Po qe se merren parasysh kontributet vjetore nga diaspora, që e tejkalojnë një miliardë US $, dhe huatë e kamufluara amerikane, atëherë kontributet e përgjithshme reale nga jasht me siguri janë dyfish më të mëdha se shifra e përmendur.

----------


## ORIONI

III 
*METODAT E POLITIKËS IZRAELITE: 

TERRORIZMI SHTETËROR*  
Pa respektuar kurrfarë tabuje, ndriçimi ynë i vrazhdësive të realitetit të sionizmit politik, kolonializmit të tij, racizmit të tipit apartheid dhe logjokës së pamëshirshme të politikës së tij agresioniste e cila ka për qëllim pushtimin e hapësirës jetësore nën pretekstin e mbrojtjes legjitime dhe të luftës për ekzistencë, do të duhej të qëndiset në rrugën e cila shpie drejt zgjidhjes së problemit. 
Në vend të parë, duhet ikur shtrembërimit të çmendurishëm dhe kriminal të antisemitizmit që është simetrik i sionizmit politik po aq sa përpiqet që për krimet e lëvizjes së tillë të bëjë përgjegjës mbarë popullin e Izraelit dhe të gjithë hebrenjtë e botës, përderisa ata në të shumtën e rasteve janë vetëm viktima të manipulimit shpirtëror i cili është strehim i liderëve izraelitë. Disa prej atyre njerëzve, përkundër presionit që i janë ekspozuar, në Izrael dhe gjetiu, fillojnë të tregojnë se janë të vetëdijshëm për përfundimin vetvrasës drejt të cilit i çon sionizmi jo vetëm hebrenjtë por edhe shumë të tjerë. 
Qëllimi i shqyrtimit të cilin po e paraqesim në këtë libër është që të përgënjeshtrojmë doktrinën e caktuar, do të thotë, doktrinën e sionizmit politik dhe politikën e caktuar, do të thotë, politikën e shtetit Izrael, e cila është paraqitur dhe ekziston si rezultat i asaj doktrine. Kjo hyrje na mundëson që në mënyrë efikase ti kundërvihemi edhe antisemitizmit, por para saj të mos i ngatërrojmë themeluesit dhe trastarët e asaj doktrine dhe politike kolonialiste të mbrapshtë të cilën ajo e stimulon me masën izraelite, medje edhe nëse janë të mashtruar nga sundimtarët e tyre, e ende më pak me hebrenjtë e diasporës si tërësi. 
Kurrë nuk e kemi përzier popullin gjerman me hitlerizmin, bile as atëherë kur propaganda e legjendave naciste mbi racën dhe popujt proletarë ka manipuluar me atë popull dhe e ka shtyrë që, duke shkuar pas udhëheqësve të vet, ta bëjë Hitlerin kancelar të zgjedhur demokrat dhe ti dëgjojë urdhërat e tij të kobshëm. 
Secili sistem bën vetndarjen e atyre udhëheqësve të cilët i meriton, por, prapseprapë, nuk mund ti përziejmë ato udhëheqës të ardhur me mashtrime me popullin të cilin e kanë mashtruar. 
Pasi bëmë përpjekje të heqim maskën prej shumë gjërave, ajo çka ne këtu akuzojmë nuk është ndonjë grup i njerëzve aq të zgjedhur sa që sistemi me vetë logjikën e vet, i ka nxjerrë në sipërfaqe dhe njerëzit e tillë i ka sjellë në pushtet. 
Është e vërtetë se, për shembull, triumvirati i cili dirigjon me politikën sioniste të Izraelit të sotshëm është triumvirat i kriminelëve të luftës. Para të gjithëve dhe më në zë ka qenë Begini, të cilin Ben-Gurioni e ka karakterizuar si tip plotësisht hitlerian.196
Kur për herë të parë Begini i ka vizituar Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, një grup i hebrenjve të shquar, duke përfshirë edhe Albert Einsteinin, më 4 dhjetor të vitit 1948, i ka shkruar redaktorit të New York Timesit si vijon: Është e pakuptueshme se ata të cilët në mbarë botëm e kundërshtojnë fashizmin, në qoftë se fare mirë e dinë çfarë fame gëzon Begini dhe çka ka në perspektivë, mund ti bashkangjiten levizjes së tij dhe ta përkrahin atë... Begini ka qenë udhëheqës i partisë politike e cila në bazë të organizimit, metodave të punës, filozofisë politike dhe njëfarë karizmaticiteti ka qenë mjaft afër partive naciste dhe fashiste. Palestina është krjuar prej anëtarëve të ish organizatës terroriste- shoveniste të orientuasr djathtistë Irgun Zvai Leumi. 
196 Ben-Gurioni, letër drejtuar Chaim Guriuit më 1963, të përmendur në Israeleft, nr. 108 prej 15 qershorit 1977.  

Protestuesit hebraikë kanë përmendur si shembull tmerrues të politikës së lëvizjes së Beginit sjelljen e tyre në fshatin arab, Deir Yasin. Ky fshat, larg nga trafiku kryesor dhe i rrethuar me pronat hebreje, nuk ka marrë pjesë nu luftë... Më 9 prill bandat terroriste e kanë sulmuar fshatin e qetë... (dhe) e kanë vrarë pjesën më të madhe të popullatës. 
Është e domosdoshme që në këtë vend të njihet e vërteta për Beginin dhe lëvizjen e tij... Prandaj, poshtë të nënshkruarit, në këtë mënyrë i prezentojnë publikisht disa fakte me rëndësi për Beginin me qëllim që ti shtyjnë të gjithë ata të cilëve u intereson kjo çështje që të mos i përkrahin manifestimet e tij më të reja të fashizmit.197
Begini ka qenë njeri i zhytur në gjak. Të nesërmen pas masakrës në Sabër dhe Shatil - të kryera falë atij dhe ministrit të tij të mbrojtjes, duarve të dëgjueshmëve të tyre, të atillë siç janë ata prej të cilëve njërin e quan miku im Haddadi - Begini është ankuar se johebrenjtë vrasin johebrenjë, dhe se kanë ardhur ti varin hebrenjtë! 
Ministri beginian i mbrojtjes, gjenerali Ariel Sharoni, në atë kohë njeriu i dytë i qeverisë dhe realizues i sulmit në Liban, është kryerës i veprave të cilat hudhin më tepër dritë në aktivitetet e tij të tanishme. Ai ka qenë personi të cilit në gusht të vitit 1953 Moshe Dayani i ka dhënë detyrë të krijojë dhe ta vë nën komandën e vet njësitin 101 me qëllim të hakmarrjes nëpër fshatrat kufitare arabe në mënyrë që të zgjërohet territory dhe të shpejtohet shpërngulja e popullatës johebreje, gjë që ka qenë detyrë e parë e sionizmit.198 Sharoni dhe komandosët e tij e kanë kryer sulmin e parë befasues në fshatin e vogël palestinez Qibyi në Jordan natën në mes 14 dhe 15 tetorit të vitit 1953. Kanë masakruar 66 banorë të fshatit, prej të cilëve tre të katërtat kanë qenë gra dhe fëmijë. Vëzhguesit ushtarakë, me të arritur në fshat dy orë pas masakrës, në raportin e tyre për Këshillin e Sigurisë së KB, kanë dëshmuar: 
Me plumba trupat e brimuar në pragje të shtëpive dhe goditjet e shumëfishta në dyert e shtëpive të shkatërruara tregojnë se banorët kanë qenë të detyruar të rrinë nëpër shtëpi derisa ato janë ngritur në ajër... Dëshmitarët kanë dëshmuar njëlloj për ndodhinë si mbi natën e llahtareve gjatë të silës ushtarët izraelitë kanë lëvizur nëpër fshat, kanë ngritur shtëpi në ajër, kanë gjuajtur nëpër dyer dhe dritare me armë automatike dhe kanë hudhur granata dore. 
Prej akteve provokative që i kanë paraprijë luftës së parë në Sinaj, masakrat në Khan Yunis dhe Bani Suheil në territorin egjiptian, natën e 31 gushtit të vitit 1955, i ka udhëhequr vetë Sharoni. Ai i ka udhëhequr edhe sulmet ndëshkuese në territorin sirian në bregun lindor të liqenit Tiberias, të cilat Këshilli i Sigurisë së KB i ka gjykuar më 19 janar të vitit 1956. 
Sharoni, gjatë luftës së vitit 1967, ka komanduar me atë pjesë të armatës e cila e ka sulmuar Sinajin. Personalisht është përgjegjës për vdekjen e qindra ushtarëve 
197 Pikërisht Irguni i Beginit e ka ngritur në ajër hotelin Mbreti David në Jerusalem, me çrast kanë humbur jetën 91 vetë. Qëllimi ka qenë zhdukja e shtabit të ushtrisë britanike e cila e ndaloi Rommelin në rrugën e tij për të pushtuar Palestinën dhe i pengoi nacistët që ti shfarrosin banorët e saj hebrenj. 
198 Më 31 mars të vitit 1955 Moshe Sharetti në ditarin e tij ka shkruar: Në vitet e tridhjeta... e kemi udhëzuar opinionin që hakmarrjen ta konsiderojë impuls plotësisht negativ. Tash, përkundrazi, e arsyetojmë sistemin e hakmarrjes... Kemi ardhur deri në atë situatë që hakmarrjen ta pranojmë si vlerë morale. Ky parim në përgjithësi është pranuar në opinion, sidomos te të rinjtë, por është kristalizuar dhe ka arritur vlerën e një parimi të shenjtë në batalionin e Sharonit, i cili u bë instrument shtetëror për hakmarrje. (Livia Rokach, Israels Sacred Terrorism, Belmont, Mass. 1980, f. 36). 
Mbi përgjegjësinë e Ariel Sharonit për egërsitë e kryera në Liban, shiko dëshminë e mrekullueshme të gazetarit të flaktë sionist izraelit, Jacob Timermanit, The Longer War: Israel in Lebanon, New York 1982.  

egjiptianë të cilët ka refuzuar ti robërojë në ditët e fundit të luftës, pasi që urdhëri i Beginit ka qenë: Mos i robëro por zhduki forcat egjiptiane në Sinaj.199
Në Yediot Aharonot të 26 korrikut të vitit 1973, Ariel Sharoni ka shkruar: Izraeli tash është superfuqi ushtarake... Të gjitha fuqitë e shteteve evropiane janë më të dobëta se tonat. Vetëm për një javë Izraeli do të mund ta nënshtronte tërë territorin prej Kartumi deri në Bagdad dhe Algjer. Si ministër i mbrojtjes ka pasur në dsiponim projektilë nuklearë të cilët do tia mundësonin realizimin e lavdimit në fjalë. 
Njeriu i tretë nga treshi famëkeq në krye të Izraelit është Itzhak Shamiri, ministër i punëve të jashtme. Madje edhe nëse në biografinë e tij nënvizojmë vetëm ato momente që u përkasin makinacioneve me shtetet e tjera dhe me organizatat ndërkombëtare, edhe atij shumëçka mund ti përshkruhet. 
Karierën e Shamirit në tërësi e ka caktuar racizmi. Qëndrimin ndaj botës dhe marrëdhënieve ndërkombëtare e ka ekspozuar në artikullin të cilin Yediot Ahoronoti e ka botuar më 14 nëntor të vitit 1975, pas votimit për rezolutën e KB e cila sionizmin e ka dëmkosur si racizëm. Në artikull ka shkruar: 
Është e papranueshme që popujt e përbërë prej njerëzve të cilët sapo kanë zbritur nga drunjtë e imponojnë veten për udhëheqës botëror... Si mund që qeniet e tilla primitive të kenë ndonjë mendim të vetin? Goditjen të cilën pikërisht e kemi marrë nga KB duhet edhe një herë të na bind se ne jemi ndryshe prej popujve tjerë. 
Kjo është fija kryesore e politikës së jashtme të sionizmit, kurse kariera e Sharonit ka qenë realizim logjik i ideve të asaj politike. Ai ka qenë njëri prej tre udhëheqësve kryesorë të organizatës Lehi (Lohamei Herut Israel, Luftëtar për çlirimin e Izraelit), e cila është e njohur si grupi Stern ose aradha Stern. Historiani gjerman Klaus Polkehni me rastin e kërkimit të arkivave sekrete të Rajhit të Tretë e ka zbuluar planin për aleancë të cilin në janar të vitit 1941 aradha Stern ia ka ekspozuar ministrit të Hitlerit për punë të jashtme. Në përcjelljen e propozimit ka ndërmjetësur atasheu marinar i ambasadës gjermane në Turqi, i cili ka qenë i obliguar për misione të veçanta në Lindjen e Mesme. Në mesazhin e 11 janarit të vitit 1941 i ka përcjellë projektet e organizatës Lehi: 
Zhvendosja e masave hebreje nga Evropa është kusht i parë për zgjidhjen e problemit hebraik, por ajo është e mundshme vetëm në qoftë se ato masa vendosen në ndonjë shtet hebraik brenda kufijve të tij historik... Ky është qëllimi i luftës shumëvjeçare dhe aktivitetit politik të partisë Lehi dhe organizatave të saj nacionale ushtarake. 
	1. Mund të ekzistojë interes i përbashkët në aspekt të instalimit të rendit të ri në Evropë, në pajtim me konceptet gjermane, dhe synimet e vërteta të popullit hebraik të kristalizuara në programin e organizatës Lehi. 
	2. Bashkëpunimi do të ishte i mundshëm në mes Gjermanisë së re dhe kombit të rilindur hebraik. 
	3. Instalimi i shtetit historik hebraik në bazën nacionale dhe totalitare, i cili sipas kontratës do të ishte i lidhur me Rajhin gjerman, do të ndihmonte në të ardhmen ruajtjen dhe forcimin e pozitës së Gjermanisë në Lindjen e Mesme... Bashkëpunimi me organizatën Lehi do të ishte në pajtim me vijën e fjalimt të fundit të Kancelarit të Rajhit të Tretë, në të cilin z. Hitleri ka theksuar se çdo aleancë dhe çdo kombinim që do të shkaktonte humbjen e Britanisë do të duhej të pranohet.200 

199 Uri Avneri, në Haolam Hazeh, 24 gusht 1973. 
200 E ka cituar prof. Israel Shahaku në Zo Haderekh, 2 shtator 1981.  

Kjo urrejtje e njëjtë ndaj Britanisë ka qenë shkaktare që Shamiri, në krye të aradhës Stern, ka inicuar vrasjen e Lord Moyneit, ministër shtetëror britanik, në nëntor të vitit 1944, në Kajro, dhe pastaj, më 17 shtator të vitit 1948, duke shfrytëzuar metodat e njëjta terroriste, e ka sulmuar edhe kont Bernadottein në Jerusalem, të cilin KB e kishin emëruar ndërmjetësues midis izraelitëve dhe arabëve. 
Brenga e vetme e Shamirit dhe bashkëpunëtorëve të tij ka qenë realizimi i planit të sionizmit politik - krijimi i hapësirës jetësore në Palestinë për të gjithë hebrenjtë e botës. 
Harold Reinharti, nga sinagoga në West End të Londrës, në Times të 23 shtatorit të vitit 1948, ka shkruar: Vetëm me çmenduri mund të shpjegohet vrasja e kont Bernadotteit. Megjithatë, siç dihet fare mirë dhe që te nacistët është treguar pamohueshëm në përmasa të mëdha, kufiri në mes çmendurisë dhe nacionalizmit të pafrenueshëm është i pasigurtë. Nacionalizmi i zhveshur nuk din për kurrfarë ligji tjetër perveç domosdoshmërisë. Pasioni i nacionalizmit ndaj Libenstraumit i tejkalon kufijtë e arsyes dhe dhemshurisë. Ka lind nga pikëllimi dhe dëshpërimi, nacionalizmi i zhveshur - në kundërshtim me tërë traditën hebreje - vjen deri te njëfarë shprehje në mesin e hebrenjve të sotshëm. 
Ky është një përshkrim i shkurtër i triumviratit të kriminelëve të luftës të cilët kanë qenë në pushtet në Izrael në kohën e invazionit në Liban. Mirëpo, do të ishte naïve të mendohet se problemet do të zgjidheshin me ndërrimin e këtyre njerëzve dhe me vënien e personaliteteve të që përkrahin ndonjë aspekt tjetërfare. 
Pra, nuk janë njerëzit ata që paraqesin problem, por doktrina - doktrina e sionizmit politik të cilën këta liderë e kanë sjellë deri te kufijtë e mbramë. Barbarizmi, qoftë edhe me formë njeriu, prapseprapë është vetëm barbarizëm. Me siguri Reagani më shumë do ti donte vazalët më pak arogantë, por vetëm me kusht të udhëheqin të njëjtën politikë. Pa dyshim më shumë i pëlqen Shimon Peresi dhe ekipi i tij. Por, pyetja është se a do të sillte vërtet ndonjëfarë ndryshimi kjo opozitë e cila me asgjë nuk i kundërshton parimet themelore të doktrinës sioniste. 
Veç kësaj, ekipi rezervë përbëhet prej njerëzve të cilët që nga themelimi i shtetit Izrael deri para një kohe kanë qenë në pushtet. Shimon Peresi ka qenë nxënës i dashur i Ben-Gurionit, i cili, siç e pamë, i ka hartuar orientimet e sionizmit politik me pasojat më të këqija të mundshme. 
A thua, vallë, Peresi ka qenë më human ndaj palestinezëve? Në Kneset kur u zemërua për shkak të përgjegjësive të ministrit të dikurshëm të mbrojtjes për masakrat në Sabër dhe Shatil, Sharoni u përgjegj: Ku kanë qenë oficerët izraelitë kur janë masakruar palestinezët në Tel-el-Zatër? Ju atëherë keni qenë ministër i mbrojtjes. Dhe, me të vërtetë, kur pas rrethimit pesëdhjetëditësh, prej 22 qershorit deri më 12 gusht të vitit 1976, të ahstuquajturit falangistë krishterë, të përgatitur dhe të armatosur mirë nga qeveria izraelite, kanë qenë shkaktarë të zhdukjes së 2.000 njerëzve (sipas statistikës së Kryqit të Kuq Ndërkombëtar), ministri i mbrojtjes Shimon Peresi as gishtin nuk e lëvizi që ti pengojë egërsitë që i bënë marionetët e Izraelit. 
Në një intervistë Ariel Sharoni bile është lavdëruar me krimet: 
Duhet patjetër ti rrahim, ti rrahim, vazhdimisht ti rrahim. Duhet ti rrahim kudo: në vend, në shtetet arabe, në shtetet përtej detit. Kjo është e realizueshme. Kam parë edhe situata të dëshpërueshme për të cilat është gjetur zgjidhje. Nuk mjafton të veprojmë kundër tyre tashmë pas goditjeve të tyre, por për çdo ditë dhe çdokund. Kur të kuptojmë se gjenden në ndonjë shtet evropian, duhet patjetër të ndërmarrim aksion përkundër vështirësive dhe mundësive të kufizuara. Megjithatë, nuk duhet të lëshohemi në luftë me përmasa të gjera. Papritmas dikush  

të zhduket këtu, dikush të gjendet i vdekur atje ose i shpuar me thikë për vdekje në ndonjë klub evropian të natës.201
Atë çka e thotë Sharoni, atë e punon Partia laburiste, mbasi terrorizmi shtetëror është pjesë e logjikës së sionizmit politik. Duke rezymuar rezultatet e hetimit për vrasjen e përfaqësuesit të OÇP-së në Itali, Wael Zuayterit, e cila ndodhi më16 tetor të vitit 1972 në Romë, gjyqi i Romës Assize në preambulën e aktgjykimit të vet në nëntor të vitit 1981 ka sqaruar se është e pamundshme të konstatohet fajësia e cilit individ qoftë, sepse bëhet fjalë për rastin politik i cili është jasht kompetencave të tij. Ky krim është pasojë e politikës së paramenduar qysh më parë... të cilën në mënyrë metodike dhe me efikasitet e realizon ndonjë organizatë prej shtetit Izrael. Duke përkujtuar faktin se eliminimit fizik të gjashtë palestinezë ndërmjet tetorit të vitit 1972 dhe korrikut të 1973 i kanë paraprijë deklaratat, zyrtare dhe jozyrtare, të udhëheqësve izraelitë për luftën e pamëshirshme kundër lëvizjes palestineze të qëndresës dhe përfaqësuesve të saj, të cilën duhet zhvilluar çdokund dhe me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme, gjyqi ka konsideruar se këto krime kanë ti përshkruhen shërbimit të fshehtë izraelit, e sidomos seksionit të tij që është aktiv në botën e jashtme dhe mban kontakte me mbarë botën. 
Në kohën e vrasjes së Wael Zuayterit, kryeministreja socialiste zonja Golda Meiri ka paraqiur vërejtje të ngjashme me atë të Sharonit. Në Kneset, më 18 tetotr të vitit 1972, kur ia kanë shtruar pyetjen për vrasjen, gjithësej 48 pasi që ajo ka ndodhur, është përgjegjur: E gjithë ajo që di është se vërtet plumbat e kanë qëlluar cakun e vet. 
Kush e ka sjellë ligjin racist për kthimin? Kush e ka organizuar grabitjen sistematike të tokës? Kush i ka përzënë nga ajo tokë ata të cilët e kanë punuar? Kush e ka kryer sulmin në Suez? (E kanë përgatitur Moshe Dayani dhe Shimon Peresi në Paris). E kush e ka përgatitur agresionin e vitit 1967? Çdo herë hasim të njëjtët emra: Ben-Gurioni, Moshe Dayani, Golda Meiri, Shimon Peresi - të gjithë personat të cilët i kanë takuar partisë e cila tash është në opozitë. Sulmin të cilin e kanë kryer Begini dhe klika e tij në Liban është vetëm edhe një kapitull i të njëjtës histori si rrjedhojë e të njëjtës logjikë. Në këtë sa ka të vërtetë më mirë tregon fakti se kur Begini ka dashur tu shpjegojë amerikanëve se çka ka bërë, personi i parë të cilin e ka menduar si kryerës të misionit në Amerikë ka qenë Shimon Peresi. 
Në të vërtetë, kur janë në pyetje bazamentet e politikës, nuk ka aspak divergjenca të mëdha në mes likudëve dhe laburistëve. Dy ditë pas fillimit të invazionit në Liban, kur më askush nuk ka mund të dyshojë në përmasat e operacionit, në metodat dhe qëllimet e tij, Kneseti ia ka dhënë votbesimin qeverisë, në çrast vetëm Rakahu (Partia Komuniste) ka qenë kundër. Prej nëntë deputetëve të përmbajtur, vetëm një, Y. Saridi, i ka takuar partisë laburiste. 
Kur është fjala për ardhmërinë, dhe gjasat për zgjidhjen e vërtetë të problemit me anë të bisedimeve, edhe partia laburiste në mënyrë aktive angazhohet në gjuajtjen e propozimit nga Fezi dhe në orientimin drejt tezës së Reaganit, gjë e cila përjashton çdo dialog me OÇP-në, andaj bile askush nuk dyshon se OÇP-ja mund të jetë i vetmi pjesëmarrës i mundshëm në bisedimet të cilat do të zhvilloheshin me qëllim të arritjes së paqes. 
Prandaj është i kuptueshëm qëndrimi i ish kancelarit austriak Bruno Kreiskyt, socialist dhe hebre, familja e të cilit ka qenë viktimë e kampit nacist. Në realitet, 
201 Yediot Aharonot, 26 maj 1974.  

mbasi e ka përshkruar luftën e tij brenda Internacionales socialiste, ka thënë: Nuk dua të kem asgjë me atë Izraelin.202 
202 Bruno Kreisky, Der Stern, gusht 1982.

----------


## ORIONI

*PËRFUNDIMI*  

	1. Shteti sionist i Izraelit nuk ka legjitimitet - as historik, as biblik, as juridik - në hapësirën në të cilën është instaluar. Nuk ka as legjitimitet moral: sjellja e tij, edhe në planin e brendshëm edhe në atë ndërkombëtar (racizëm, ekspansionizëm, terrorizëm shtetëror), e bën shtet të ngjashëm me shumë të tjerë bile edhe më të zi se ato me të cilët ka raporte më të afërta, në realitet, me: 
	I. Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, prej të cilave, në luftë kundër arabëve, i merr dhe i imiton traditat më të zeza, në të vërtetë, format e trajtimit të indianëve dhe zezakëve; luftën në Vietnam; fiksionet demokratike të kombinuara me përkrahjen e regjimeve të diktaturës në Amerikën Latine; 
	II. Republikën Jugoafrikane, duke praktikuar apartheidin e saj dhe kolonializmin arkaik; 
	III. Salvadorin, Guatemalën dhe Paraguain (vendstrehimet më të rëndësishme të nacistëve të vjetër), të cilët Izraeli i furnizon me armë dhe me instruktorë që tiu ndihmojë në terrorizimin e banorëve të vet. 
	2. Doktrina qenësore e shtetit Izrael, sionizmi politik - i cili nuk ka lind nga tradita judaiste, mirëpo ajo i siguron kamuflazhë dhe i shërben si pretekst - por nga nacionalizmi dhe kolonializmi perëndimor i shekullit XIX, është formë e racizmit, nacionalizmit dhe kolonializmit. 
	3. Ky shtet, i dalë nga një ideologji e rrejshme dhe një sërë aktesh të dhunës dhe terrorizmit, është krijuar në bazë të vendimit të paligjshëm të OKB (në të cilën atëherë kanë dominuar forcat perëndimore) dhe me ndihmën e presionit dhe korrupcionit. Nuk ka mbijetuar falë vetes dhe forcës së vet, por njësoj sikur shtetet kryqtare dikur, falë lëshimit të parave dhe armëve nga Perëndimi, e para së gjithash, falë ndihmës së pakushtëzueshme dhe të pakufishme të Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, të cilat e shfrytëzojnë si element kryesor në strategjinë e tyre në raport me botën, sikur hurin e ngulur në Lindjen e Mesme. 
	4. Kur ti hiqen shtetit sionist të Izraelit të gjitha motivet që shfrytëzohen për të arsyetuar themelimin e tij dhe terrorizmin intelektual (e ndonjëherë edhe atë fizik) me të cilin mbrohet, dhe në këtë mënyrë të zhveshet plotësisht, ai atëherë paraqitet vetëm si një shtet nga shumë shtete të botë, pa kurrfarë aureole, privilegji ose karakteri të shenjtërisë. Sepse, as shtetet e tjera, pikërisht si dhe as Izraeli, nuk ia kanë borxh prejardhjen e tyre ndonjë të drejte por njëfarë raporti të fyqive dhe fakteve të gatshme. 
	5. Historia, andaj, nuk mund të riformulohet e kufijtë e shtetit të ndërrohen me anë të akteve të dhunshme. Në çfarë mënyre, pra, mund të arrihet deri te zgjidhja e realizueshme e problemit? 
	6. Për tre shkaqe më së paku është e pakuptueshme të thirret OÇP-ja që pa kurfarë kushti ta pranojë Izraelin: 
	a) Kjo do të thotë të kërkohet prej palestinezëve të pranojnë legjitimitetin e uzurpimit të tokës dhe okupimit të pronave me anë të gjyqit, viktimë e të cilit ata kanë qenë. Shteti Izrael, në vetë Palestinën më parë se kudo tjetër, po qe se një gjë e tillë vërtet është e domosdoshme, mund të jetë i pranuar de facto, por jo edhe de jure. 
	b) Shteti Izrael, sipas qenësisë së vet (sionizëm politik) dhe ekzistencës së vet (me anë të uzurpimeve dhe ndërmarrjeve luftarake) ka karakter ekspansionist: ai pas çdo agresioni dhe pas çdo aneksimi gjakon pas territoreve të reja të hapësirsë jetësore. Prandaj është e pamundshme të pranohet validiteti i kufijve të tij elastikë. Cilin Izrael do të duhej OÇP-ja ta pranojë? Atë që është projektuar me planin e KB për ndarje të vitit 


	1947? Atë që është krijuar me uzurpimet e vitit 1948 me anë të terrorit dhe shembullit të Deir Yasinit? Atë të vitit 1967, me territorin e fituar me anë të luftës preventive dhe invazionit? Atë të vitit 1982 me shtimin e vendbanimeve në territorin e ri? Atë të ëndërrave megalomane të Theodor Herzlit (prej Eufrati deri te lumi i Egjiptit) ose të Ben-Gurionit (prej lumit Litan deri në Sinaj)? Atë që e ka paramenduar Ariel Sharoni, duke ëndërruar mbi dominimin hebraik të Lindjes së Afërt prej Ngushticës deri te kanali i Suezit? Ose, sërish atë i cili duhet ti dezintegrojë të gjitha shtetet arabe, përgjatë linjave të tyre përçarëse etnike dhe fetare? 
	c) Në fund, si mund të kërkohet prej OÇP-së që në mënyrë valide të pranojë çkado qoftë kur të drejtat e saj për të ekzistuar kontestohen? Si mund të kërkohet akti i pranimit prej një institucioni, ekzistimi i të cilit me këmbëngulje mohohet? 
Me cilët bashkëbisedues udhëheqësit izraelitë ende kanë dëshirë të kenë punë kur kryetarët e bashkive të cilët i kanë zgjedhur palestinezët dhe prej të cilëve pjesa më e madhe ka treguar besnikëri ndaj OÇP-së, i kanë larguar nga pozita e izraelitëve? 
A duhet për uzurpimet e reja të bisedohet me një grusht gauleiterësh të cilët i janë imponuar popullit, me kolaboracionistët dhe kaposhët, me marionetët të cilët për arabët palestinezë do të ishin si Haddadi për të krishterët libanezë? E vërteta qëndron në faktin se pushtetmbajtësit izraelitë, prej Beginit deri te Peresi, nuk dëshirojnë të bisedojmë me askend. 
	7. Në bazë të kësaj që u përmend më lartë, zgjidhje për problemin mund të pritet vetëm prej bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. 
	a) Nuk bëhet fjalë për atë që Izraeli të hudhet në det, siç pohon propaganda e rrejtshme. Ajo kundër të cilës luftojnë palestinezët, si dhe të gjithë luftëtarët për liri në botë, nuk janë njerëz e ende më pak një popull i tërë, por ajo është doktrina raciste - sionizmi politik dhe sjellja kolonialiste agresive e shtetit dhe drejtuesve të tij. 
	b) Do të shërbehemi me një formulim të njërit prej udhëheqësve të OÇP-së: Kur vjen në botë një fëmijë ilegjitim, madje edhe si pasojë e dhunimit, vrasja e fëmijës nuk vjen parasysh. 
	c) Çdo zgjidhje duhet patjetër të ketë garancën e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, pa marrë parasysh dështimet e bashkësisë në fjalë në të kaluarën kur në të ka dominuar Perëndimi dhe kur në mënyrë ilegjitime e ka përmirësuar padrejtësinë të cilën Hitleri ua ka bërë hebrenjve, duke u shkatuar padrejtësi palestinezëve të cilët nuk kanë marrë pjesë në krimet naciste. 
	8. Andaj, përkundër refuzimit të vendimeve të KB në mënyrë sistematike nga liderët izraelitë, zgjidhje e vetme e cila do të ishte nder për të gjithë dhe e cila do tu ofronte siguri të gjithëve është, siç ka propozuar Yassir Arafati, që të dy palët ti respektojnë të gjitha rezolutat e KB për Palestinën. 
Të përkujtojmë se rezoluta e parë ka pasur të bëjë me ndarjen dhe saktësisht i ka definuar kufijtë e të dy shteteve, të Izraelit dhe të Palestinës. 
Me rezolutën e dytë është dëshmuar formalisht ekzistimi i shtetit Izrael. 
Madje edhe në qoftë se kjo ndarje dhe krijimi i një shteti i kanë tejkaluar kompetencat juridike të Kuvendit Gjeneral dhe në bazë kanë qenë të padrejtë, për palestinezët janë të pranueshëm sepse kanë konsideratë ndaj drejtësisë ndërkombëtare, me kusht që pala tjetër ti pranojë, me garancë ndërkombëtare të një pranimi të tillë. 


	9. Pengesë e vetme për zbatimin e zgjidhjes së këtillë është refuzimi i liderëve izraelitë, sepse, sipas mendimit të tyre, sionizmi politik, miti i cili përbën bazën e shtetit të tyre, me të do të vehej në pyetje dhe do të ndalej në realizimin e dëshirës së tij për pushtet dhe ekspansionizëm. 
Nuk është kurrfarë utopie të merret në shqyrtim një zgjidhje e këtillë, sepse sionizmi politik po bëhet gjithë e më i shprehur mitik. Para së gjithash, për atë se vetëm 18 përqind e hebrenjve botëror i janë përgjigjur thirrjes që të kthehen, kurse edhe për atë se tash dallga rrjedh në drejtim të kundërt. Në të vërtetë, më shumë hebrenj e lëshojnë Izraelin se sa që me dëshirë kthehen në të. 
Në këtë mënyrë është e dukshme sot humbja që pëson sionizmi politik dhe plani i tij që të gjithë hebrenjtë e botës ti sjellë në Palestinë, në geto botërore, gjë që njëkohësisht është dëshira e të gjithë antisemitëve të botës. 
10. Arritja e një kompromisi paqedashës, që do të shuante zjarret të cilët do të mund të sillnin deri te lufta e tretë botërore, mvaret vetëm prej bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. 
Natyrisht, kurrfarë intervenimi ushtarak nuk vjen parasysh, por varësia e shtetit sionist për botën e jashtme, nga aspekti financiar, ekonomik dhe ushtarak është e një natyre të atillë kështu që pakësimi gradual i ndihmës së jashtme do të mund ti detyronte pushtetmbajtësit e Izraelit, sido që të quhen Begin ose Peres, të ulen në masën e bisedimeve. 
11. Botimi i këtij libri në gjuhën frenge dhe në gjuhën angleze duhet ti kontribuojë demistifikimit të opinionit publik, posaçërisht në Amerikë, Francë dhe Izrael, me eliminimin e fotografisë mitike të problemit të pështjellur me realitetin objektiv dhe me theksimin e fakteve të pamohueshme që e gjithë çështja do të mund të vehej në rrafshin e bisedimeve të qeta politike. 
12. Për të filluar duhet: 
	a) që secila bashkësi të marrë garancë për sigurinë e vet, vetpërcaktimin dhe heqjen e diskriminimit, me përkrahjen e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare; 
	b) që menjëherë të ndalohet çdo furnizim me armë, municion dhe paisje ushtarake në Lindjen e Mesme si dhe mbledhja e parave që në mbarë botën e kryejnë organet zyrtare të shtetit Izrael me autorizimet që i kanë marrë në bazë të ligjeve themelore, me të cilët kam për qëllim Organizatën sioniste botërore dhe Agjencinë hebreje; 
	c) që në mënyrë progressive të shpejtohet desionizimi i shtetit Izrael, i cili është njësoj i domosdoshëm për sigurinë e tij si dhe për sigurinë e fqinjve të tij, çka vetëm mund ti bëjë bisedimet të mundshme, me sankcionime intensive ekonomike, derisa liderët izraelitë, nga presioni i opinionit të vet publik, të mos pranojnë fillimin e bisedimeve të sinqerta me OÇP-në dhe me të gjithë ata që politika sioniste i sulmon dhe i rrezikon gati gjysmë shekulli. 
	Pikërisht atëherë do të hapet rruga për reintegrimin e vërtetë të këtij shteti në Azi (dhe ndërprerjen e funksionimit të tij si një enklavë raciste dhe kolonialiste perëndimore), për çka ka ëndërruar Martin Buberi qysh prej vitit 1921, e që e ka mbrojtur në vitin 1947 - Federatën e vendeve të Lindjes së Afërt, në të cilën do të kishte qenë e mundshme koekzistenca vëllazërore, pa diskriminim etnik në mes arabëve dhe hebrenjve, në vendin ku kanë lindur tre fetë e mëdha botërore, si shpresa të hebrenjve, krishterëve dhe muslimanëve, do të thotë, të gjithë atyre të cilët kanë të drejtë në trashëgiminë e Abrahamit, por edhe ata të cilët, pa bindje fetare në atë trashëgimi, sërish vazhdojnë ta kultivojnë kulturën e tij dhe vlerat e tij të larta njerëzore.

----------


## ORIONI

Me e keqa eshte se njerzit kujtojne se Izraeli eshte populli i Zotit kur qe ky popull qe i ka vrare profetet , duke filluar nga zekeria, gjon pagezori dhe tentativen per te vrare jezusin.Mirepo deri dje kishat ishin ne armiqesi me kete popull kurse sot duke iu referuar servilizmit e megallomanise te gjithe kerkuan falje dhe e futen veten ne sherbim te loxhave masone dhe sioniste boterore.

----------


## white-knight

_Jihad is the disease,Israel is the cure..._

http://www.terrorismawareness.org/

----------


## Dito

Urime per informacionin e gjere, por historine e ben vetem me i forti dhe mbase vjen dita kur arabet bashkojne forcat dhe i japin fund ekspasionit izralit.


*Dito.*

----------


## shalja1

> _Jihad is the disease,Israel is the cure..._
> 
> http://www.terrorismawareness.org/


o zotni ne po shofim se si po vejne punet po kerkojme qe qeshtja te kuptohet e te zgjidhet sa me pake viktima se gjihadi juaj na prishi me krejt dynjan edhe ne qe jem shqiptare pposa te zbresim ne aeroporte na shiqojn me sy te venger si gjihadiste po dashte zoti mos te perhapet te ne kjo mortaj qe ne boten arabe kerdi po ben neper gjamija ne shkolla ne pazare a ka then Allahu ti vriten neper gjamija ne ruge njerzit e pafajshem te vriten kalimtar kush eshte sovran mbi njeriu perveq zotit te madhrishem ju gjihadistet marre ani edhe shqiptar zoti u vafte e ua hupte faren qe e moret ne qafe njerzimin e sidomos boten islame,

----------


## sajmiratn

e kam lexuar qe moti kete liber 

ndersa shkrimtari ka qene shume i persekutuar nga cifutet,

sepse na del ne shesh nje e vertete shume e shimbshme dhe nje realitet qe nuk mohohet

ne kete liber tregohet e vertata e cifuteve dhe masakrat e tyre ,per gjate historise

----------


## Bel ami

Ky liber eshte nje trillim koke e kembe.Ndersa mohon te dejtat e Izraelit, pse nuk na thote cilat jane te drejtat e Palestinezeve?Palestinezet per aq kohe sa te mendojne te shuajne nga "faqja e dheut" Izraelin, aq kohe do te shtypen nga Izraeli dhe asnje vend ne bote ska per ti mbeshtetur.
Palestinezet duhet te mesohen me shtetin e Izraelit,ta pranojne si shtet nese duan te jetojnene paqe, por ata po perdoren si mish per top nga klane ekstremiste arabe.

----------


## sajmiratn

sipas teje edhe shqiptaret e kosoves dhe maqedonise duhet te lene qe serbi dhe maqedoni ti largoje me dhune nga shpite e tyre ,te ua rezoje shpijat ti vrase ti perdhunoje e ne fund ti dergoje ne kampe ne shqiperi ,ndersa ne kosove dhe maqedoni te ndertoje shtepija serbe e maqedone


e gjithe bota e permban palestinen, nuk e di nga kete perfundim qe bota e permban izraelin

dhe popull autokton jane palestinezet e jo cifutet, si duket e verteta te dhemb ti.

----------


## fegi

Shum postime ne kete teme, jan hjekur nga stafi aju lajmroj izraeli qe dotju bobardoi,bom,bom ha,ha. :Lulja3:

----------


## dritek7

presidenti i Iranit will sort them out....bastard country

----------


## gerrard73

> Ky liber eshte nje trillim koke e kembe.Ndersa mohon te dejtat e Izraelit, pse nuk na thote cilat jane te drejtat e Palestinezeve?Palestinezet per aq kohe sa te mendojne te shuajne nga "faqja e dheut" Izraelin, aq kohe do te shtypen nga Izraeli dhe asnje vend ne bote ska per ti mbeshtetur.
> Palestinezet duhet te mesohen me shtetin e Izraelit,ta pranojne si shtet nese duan te jetojnene paqe, por ata po perdoren si mish per top nga klane ekstremiste arabe.


Ata qe nuk duan nje shtet palestinez jane ne radhete pare shtetet arabe.  Njera nga keto shtete eshte Siria. Nuk i intereson nje shtet palestinez per faktin se ka nen kontroll nje pjese te konsiderueshme te territoreve palestineze. Dhe ç'do here qe kemi nje paqe te mundeshme afer, nderhyjne me sherbimet e tyre sekrete, duke goditur Izraelin apo duke ndihmuar organizaten terrorist Hamas. 
Nga ana tjeter nuk mjaftohen vetem me Palestinen, por kane interesa shume te medha edhe ne liban. Problemi ne Liban nuk eshte vetem territorial, por mbi te gjitha politik dhe shoqeror. Ne Liban komuniteti i Krishtere perben gjysmen e popullsise dhe eshte filoperendimor i deklaruar. 
Persa i perket Izraelit ai eshte ne tokat e tije, dhe sa te ekzistoje hegjemonia Amerikane ne kyte planet do te jete nje shtet i forte dhe i papushtueshem nga vendet primitive arabe.

----------


## fegi

[redakto] Historia

[redakto] Shperngulja

[redakto] Themelimi i shtetit

Përpjekjet për formimin e shtetit te ri në tokën e ashtu quajtura "toka e premtuar" filluan ne Angli ne shekullin e XIX. Qeveria Angleze në vitin 1848 sipas një verdikti, konsullatat e saj në Palestinë i dorëzoi nen juridiksionin e çifutëve. ne vitin 1870 aktiviteti i çifutëve kaloi nga Anglia ne Rusi. Theodor Herzl i cili kaloi ne krye te lëvizjes Sioniste punoi shume për të formuar një shtet Izraelit brenda Palestinës. Herzl duke pasur mbrapa një fuqi si Anglia po përpiqesh qe t'ia arrinte qëllimit te tij. ne vitin 1870 çifutët e arratisur prej masakrës antisemite nga Rusia u vendosen ne Palestinë dhe formuan ferma bujqësore. ne vitet 1870-1896 Herzl formoi shtatëmbëdhjetë koloni fermash.

Herzl i kërkoi Sulltanit Osman të asaj kohe Abdulhamidi i dyte formonte një Republikë Aristokrate por kërkesat e tij u refuzuan.

Mbas Luftës së Parë Botërore ne vitin 1917 me futjen e ministrit të jashtëm të Anglisë Arthur Balfour me deklaratën Balfour, në vitin 1917 procesi filloi. grupimi i Kombeve te Bashkuara ne vitin 1920 ja dha Anglisë përfaqësinë e saj ne Palestinë. Pas kësaj një zyrë e hapur në Angli filloi të përfaqësonte të drejtat e çifutëve e mbështetur nga Anglia.

Pas disa vitesh në Gjermaninë Naziste me fillimin e genocidit ndaj çifutëve cilën me pas filluan te emigronin me të madhe në Palestinë. Arabët në Palestinë dolën kundra këtij emigracioni dhe Anglia vendosi të ndalojë emigrimin. Pas kësaj një Organizatë Ushtarake e quajtur Hagana e cila ishte e lidhur me Sionin filloi aktivitete terroriste në mënyrë që të protestonte kundra vendimit të marrë nga Anglia në lidhje me ndalimin e emigracionit çifut për në Palestinë. Drejtuesit palestinezë bënë marrëveshje me Gjermaninë Naziste.

Për në Palestinë filloi emigrimi ilegal i fshehtë. Me mbarimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe me triumfin e aleatëve çështja e Palestinës kishte arritur në faqe të fundit. Anglia duke siguruar edhe mbështetjen e Amerikës , çështjen e Palestinës e çoi për tu zgjidhur ne kombet e bashkuara. Kombet e Bashkuara në nëntor të vitit 1947's vendosi që njëra anë e Palestinës të ishte e Çifutëve ndërsa ana tjetër e Arabeve. Ndërkohë që çifutët e pranuan, kurse arabët e refuzuan këtë vendim. Qyteti i Kudusit u caktua si zone ndërkombëtare dhe ishte nën juridiksionin e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Kjo zgjidhje nuk i kënaqi aspak arabet. Kështu që pas kësaj filloi lufta izraelito-palestineze

----------

